# Eastside 1989 Model world



## eastside1989

This is my Model world....Enjoy,,,


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Model of my 89 truck not done yet waiting for Wire Wheels,,,


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I will post more....Later


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 05:09 PM~9436657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let 'em know, Jim, let 'em know! That's Fenway Park, home of the World Champion Boston Red Sox.   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda

thats tight i like the crash :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 12 2007, 05:13 PM~9436696
> *Let 'em know, Jim, let 'em know!  That's Fenway Park, home of the World Champion Boston Red Sox.   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Well i didn't want to Hurt any NEW York fans...ha h a


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 05:16 PM~9436718
> *Well i didn't want to Hurt any NEW York fans...ha h a
> *


Don't worry, they still have the Knicks and the Jets...Oh wait, they suck too.


How about that 27-point spread this week? :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 12 2007, 05:14 PM~9436700
> *thats tight i like the crash  :roflmao:
> *


Thanks Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 12 2007, 05:18 PM~9436743
> *Don't worry, they still have the Knicks and the Jets...Oh wait, they suck too.
> How about that 27-point spread this week? :roflmao:
> *


ha ha Your in the wrong topic ...you should go to Solow.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

It took 5 month's to build Fenway Park...Each seat was made and glued in place ...It took many many weeks to build this model...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Rock on Eastside!!!! That kicks ass!!!! Love the Fenway Model!!!!!!!!! and your from Lowell too


----------



## crxlowrider

how many rooms do you have filled up with this dio ????


----------



## eastside1989

When the Redsox Won ..it was the best model I ever made...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 12 2007, 05:33 PM~9436846
> *Rock on Eastside!!!!  That kicks ass!!!!  Love the Fenway Model!!!!!!!!!  and your from Lowell too
> *


Thank's and yes from Lowell...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Dec 12 2007, 05:33 PM~9436848
> *how many rooms do you have filled up with this dio ????
> *


One large Room ...24x 24 ...I been makin this world for over 16 years.... :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Kool bout what parts? Im in south Lowell


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 12 2007, 05:37 PM~9436889
> *Kool bout what parts?  Im in south Lowell
> *


I live near Shed park...


----------



## eastside1989

This is my house...Just kiding,,, :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I model under ground as well


----------



## Coast One

wheres beetlejuice??

jk

looks real good, the baseball stadium is just crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

In the Air...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 12 2007, 05:51 PM~9436966
> *wheres beetlejuice??
> 
> jk
> 
> looks real good, the baseball stadium is just crazy :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro,,, ha ha I might have him...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 05:54 PM~9437001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This model is hanging from the celling by fishing line...6lb test ...


----------



## raystrey

homie, what scale train you running.

I just got a N scale train and layout I started about 2 weeks ago. Actually teh train and a woodland scenic track pack. Venturing into new territory. I was going to pai 250 for the scenic set but am going to make it myself.


----------



## eastside1989

I have Ho Scale...it's easy to find stuff ..but i love the smaller scales...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 03:07 PM~9437124
> *I have Ho Scale...it's easy to find stuff ..but i love the smaller scales...
> *



:thumbsup: cool homie. nice layout you have. I did think about starting an HO scale layout so I could incorporate my models in somehow. But with limited space I had to go with a smaller scale


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 12 2007, 06:18 PM~9437204
> *:thumbsup: cool homie. nice layout you have. I did think about starting an HO scale layout so I could incorporate my models in somehow. But with limited space I had to go with a smaller scale
> *


Yea some people put there layout in a coffee table under glass...Good luck with your project...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 12 2007, 04:33 PM~9436846
> *Rock on Eastside!!!!  That kicks ass!!!!  Love the Fenway Model!!!!!!!!!  and your from Lowell too
> *


SUp homie?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

Hey pops I have some pics to add if you don't mind of my own models in here if you don't mind.....


but for now I'm off to the gym....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 12 2007, 06:26 PM~9437272
> *Hey pops I have some pics to add if you don't mind of my own models in here if you don't mind.....
> but for now I'm off to the gym....
> *


Not a problem...any time...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 408models

AMAZING!
do you have one pic of all this in the room as a complete set up???


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 04:49 PM~9436949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I model under ground as well
> *



OMG AND U EVEN GOT GOVERNMENT CENTER AS WELL!!!!! THIS IS AWESOME, MAYBE SOMEDAY I CAN STOP IN TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 12 2007, 06:36 PM~9437354
> *AMAZING!
> do you have one pic of all this in the room as a complete set up???
> *


Not yet ...I will in the future...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 12 2007, 06:38 PM~9437362
> *OMG AND U EVEN GOT GOVERNMENT CENTER AS WELL!!!!!  THIS IS AWESOME, MAYBE SOMEDAY I CAN STOP IN TO SEE IT IN PERSON
> *


Dude i even have Jack's junk yard in billerica...and much more...


----------



## eastside1989

This is me fishing ....the lake has 50 dollars worth of epoxy and it took..three days to harden I paint the bottom of the lake and added sand and plants and even fish..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I'am starting a new model of my truck "eastside 89" It was hard finding this model..but i got it on Ebay... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

i think ive seen that truck before cant place it though


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 12 2007, 07:48 PM~9437842
> *i think ive seen that truck before  cant place it though
> *


I drive all over Lowell in the summer...and same with our club Eternal Rollerz...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 08:08 PM~9438059
> *I drive all over Lowell in the summer...and same with our club Eternal Rollerz...
> *


In the winter I build models...


----------



## eastside1989

In the summer I see alot of models... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

yeah!!! thats what im talking about


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 12 2007, 08:38 PM~9438314
> *yeah!!! thats what im talking about
> *


Ha Ha.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

kool, Guilford engine


----------



## aztek_warrior

looks bad ass.........great job


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 12 2007, 08:56 PM~9438473
> *kool, Guilford engine
> *


Yea you know your shit Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 12 2007, 10:04 PM~9439065
> *looks bad ass.........great job
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Better size...


----------



## vengence

nice work man,very nice work


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's for the good words man....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

it was hard cutting those coke bottles in half...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 07:24 PM~9439331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there needs to be a donk stuck on the tracks :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2007, 10:29 PM~9439380
> *there needs to be a donk stuck on the tracks :roflmao:
> *


Ha ha that was good...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 10:30 PM~9439395
> *Ha ha that was good...
> *


I don't have no Donks in my World....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## cruzinlow

fuckin bad ass holmez :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 12 2007, 11:15 PM~9439819
> *fuckin bad ass holmez :biggrin:
> *


Thank's for the good words....


----------



## bigdogg323

woooooooooooooooooooooooooow those are some really nice dioramas eastside

i love that replica of fenway park big fan of red sox too  

well take next year too :biggrin: 



.......................... GO REDSOX....................................
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## drnitrus

Nice work

Post up the whole setup!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 13 2007, 08:03 AM~9442953
> *Nice work
> 
> Post up the whole setup!!!
> *


x2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2007, 10:07 AM~9442961
> *x2
> *


More pics will be coming..Thanks guys...


----------



## Project59

This is super cool!! I wish I had the room for this kind of dio... I would be all over it like stains on a T-shift! :biggrin: Keep it up man..This is a lifestyle!


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 03:32 PM~9436838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took 5 month's to build Fenway Park...Each seat was made and glued in place ...It took many many weeks to build this model...
> *


i like how you built the field


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 13 2007, 11:15 AM~9443185
> *This is super cool!! I wish I had the room for this kind of dio... I would be all over it like stains on a T-shift! :biggrin: Keep it up man..This is a lifestyle!
> *


Thank's man I have been building models since I was five...I will do it as long as I can...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by King Josh_@Dec 13 2007, 11:24 AM~9443217
> *i like how you built the field
> *


Thank's man I like working with wood ...I glued thousands of seats and it was alot of work..but fun...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

i still cant get over this


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 01:04 PM~9443869
> *i still cant get over this
> *


ha hah I even got red phones in the dug out...to call the pitchers up...and all the lights work ...


----------



## blueouija

Hey Dad... just figured I'd add a few pics of our models...


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija

the cats destroyed this one....


----------



## blueouija

Mario's project Impala convertable model.... LOL


----------



## ItalianStallion131

its so nice to find builders from my hometown


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 02:12 PM~9444830
> *its so nice to find builders from my hometown
> *


Hell yeah but I havn't had much time for the plastic over the years....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

awesome rides, i know where that pic was taken hehehehehe


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 02:55 PM~9445148
> *awesome rides, i know where that pic was taken hehehehehe
> *



lol

how about this one...?


----------



## blueouija




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 04:03 PM~9445206
> *lol
> 
> how about this one...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 01:22 PM~9444889
> *Hell yeah but I havn't had much time for the plastic over the years....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great lookin cars,i am lovin the truck the most tho


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 12:52 PM~9444704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


feelin this one a hole lot


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by King Josh_@Dec 13 2007, 03:08 PM~9445238
> *feelin this one a hole lot
> *


thanks that was hand painted...


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 12:56 PM~9444732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does this one really hop for real?? and if so how did you make the back of the car like that like what materials did you use??


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 05:37 PM~9437761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'am starting a new model of my truck "eastside 89" It was hard finding this model..but i got it on Ebay... :biggrin:
> *


where did you find this one?? its really hard to find this one here in ct


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by King Josh_@Dec 13 2007, 03:09 PM~9445248
> *does this one really hop for real?? and if so how did you make the back of the car like that like what materials did you use??
> *



no that is just a model.... I used the extra parts from the model kit tree... and electronics solder for the hoses.... then painted everything


I'll post pics of a hopper I have half finished....


----------



## blueouija

I modeled it after Big Spike's Regal.... I just niver got a chance to put the finishing touches on it..... plus I need to figure out how to do the casino themed murals....


as far as hopping it I need a better nicad battery and need to figure out the weighting counterbalance on it...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 04:21 PM~9445354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modeled it after Big Spike's Regal.... I just niver got a chance to put the finishing touches on it..... plus I need to figure out how to do the casino themed murals....
> as far as hopping it I need a better nicad battery and need to figure out the weighting counterbalance on it...
> *


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 13 2007, 03:28 PM~9445408
> *
> *


maybe I'll finish it now that I have some free time on my hands...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 04:37 PM~9445505
> *maybe I'll finish it now that I have some free time on my hands...
> *


you should finish it


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 13 2007, 03:41 PM~9445546
> *you should finish it
> *



yeah.... but I'm going to go to the basement and take some more train layout pics for jimbo in a few minutes


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 02:42 PM~9445555
> *yeah.... but I'm going to go to the basement and take some more train layout pics for jimbo in a few minutes
> *


 :0 ....i would like to see a pic from far away and get as much as you can in pic of the whole city dio


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:44 PM~9445586
> *:0 ....i would like to see a pic from far away and get as much as you can in pic of the whole city dio
> *


  I'll do what I can


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

Just a nice picture we took of Lowell


----------



## blueouija

excuse the mess....


----------



## blueouija

the engine yard


----------



## blueouija




----------



## ItalianStallion131

Thats a cool pic, at the Tsongas Arena, and that last pic is a nice shot off the bride near the rotary


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija

the train yard.. kind of a mess...


----------



## blueouija

from the other side of the layout


----------



## blueouija

controls for main layout throttles, switches and track power


----------



## blueouija

train yard track power and switches


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija

sorry about the blurry pics... poor lighting down there...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 04:18 PM~9445831
> *Thats a cool pic, at the Tsongas Arena, and that last pic is a nice shot off the bride near the rotary
> *



yup.... thanks..  So you going to buld any bikes or cars?


----------



## blueouija

fellow model builder Jose's caddy (draulics on LIL) He's from Lowell too


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Drauliacs hasn't posted anything i awhile Hope all is good for him !


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 13 2007, 04:58 PM~9446193
> *Drauliacs  hasn't  posted  anything  i  awhile  Hope  all  is  good  for  him !
> *


he just bought a new house..... I see him everyday at work... he's doing good!


----------



## BODINE

damn that a HUGE dio

very nice!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2007, 05:15 PM~9446339
> *damn that a HUGE dio
> 
> very nice!!!
> *


thanks... I'll try to get better pics another day...


----------



## Project59

Are you eastside 1989 as well????


----------



## ItalianStallion131

I would build a car but my license is suspended, If u mean models, I have a buildup topic here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326481


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 13 2007, 05:41 PM~9446514
> *  Are you eastside 1989 as well????
> *



no he's my father bro....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 05:41 PM~9446519
> *I would build a car but my license is suspended, If u mean models, I have a buildup topic here
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326481
> *


suspended lic? what you do homie?

BTW cool thread homie....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

it expired and i cant renew it due to issues


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 04:56 PM~9446617
> *no he's my father bro....
> *


Ahhhhh :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2007, 06:15 PM~9446339
> *damn that a HUGE dio
> 
> very nice!!!
> *


Thank's my friend.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 05:00 PM~9445704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nice picture we took of Lowell
> *


Dam I am going to use that pic for a mural on my truck...I love that pic....Just add lowriders.... :biggrin:


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 13 2007, 07:37 PM~9446981
> *Thank's my friend.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0  WOW JIM LOOKS GOOD MAN


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Dec 13 2007, 06:53 PM~9447121
> *:0   WOW JIM LOOKS GOOD MAN
> *


damn bro peeps have been wondering where ya ass been on here?


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 13 2007, 05:58 PM~9446193
> *Drauliacs  hasn't  posted  anything  i  awhile  Hope  all  is  good  for  him !
> *


  WHATZ UP HOMIE STILL ALIVE HOMES > JUST WORK ON MY MY HOUSE


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 07:56 PM~9447138
> *damn bro peeps have been wondering where ya ass been on here?
> *


U KNOW ME MAN HOW I AM VATO


----------



## ItalianStallion131

awesome nice to see Mill City Represented here!!!!!


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 03:30 PM~9445950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the other side of the layout
> *


 damm how many years to build the whole thing???


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by draulics+Dec 13 2007, 06:56 PM~9447140-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATZ UP HOMIE  STILL ALIVE HOMES > JUST WORK ON MY MY HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post soe more of your models up in here bro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 06:57 PM~9447151
> *U KNOW ME MAN HOW I AM VATO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 07:01 PM~9447188
> *awesome nice to see Mill City Represented here!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah bro....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Josh_@Dec 13 2007, 07:17 PM~9447320
> *damm how many years to build the whole thing???
> *


since 1986-87ish


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Dec 13 2007, 07:53 PM~9447121
> *:0    WOW JIM LOOKS GOOD MAN
> *


Thank's homie ..Put some of your pics in here of your models...were all in the same club and family..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 07:23 PM~9446827
> *it expired and i cant renew it due to issues
> *


You were three wheeling Huh?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 08:01 PM~9447188
> *awesome nice to see Mill City Represented here!!!!!
> *


yup...Homie you can post any stuff here and Rep Lowell Area riders...and model Builders...


----------



## blueouija

model of my old project 64


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 09:07 PM~9447701
> *model of my old project 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That car look just like your model Jay....


----------



## blueouija

model of Kenny's old 64


----------



## ItalianStallion131

I got a 64 Ive yet to Start. cant wait though


----------



## blueouija

Kenny's old setup


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 09:12 PM~9447744
> *I got a 64 Ive yet to Start. cant wait though
> *


Those are great models to do up Homie


----------



## blueouija

Dru's old 64 SS


----------



## eastside1989

The real cars are almost as good as the models... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 13 2007, 08:38 PM~9447930
> *The real cars are almost as good as the models... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 10:48 PM~9448519
> *:0
> *


Just kidin... :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 11:10 PM~9448809
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Lets give it up for Mill City... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 06:56 AM~9451402
> *Good morning Modelers...
> *



x2


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Morning Homies


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 14 2007, 09:38 AM~9451580
> *Morning Homies
> *


Good morning..Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 05:37 PM~9446016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This was the Big DiG..and the tunnel lights up...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

My son absolutely loves this thing!!!! You have done good


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 10:27 AM~9451745
> *This was the Big DiG..and the tonnel lights up...
> *


is that new since the last time i saw the setup?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Dec 14 2007, 10:27 AM~9452027-->
> 
> 
> 
> My son absolutely loves this thing!!!! You have done good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 14 2007, 10:30 AM~9452053
> *is that new since the last time i saw the setup?
> *



ther eis so much to see that you can't possibly take in everythign in just one visit


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 14 2007, 11:27 AM~9452027
> *My son absolutely loves this thing!!!! You have done good
> *


Thank you... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 14 2007, 11:30 AM~9452053
> *is that new since the last time i saw the setup?
> *


No it was there ...I never got the pump set up in it so water pours out ..just like the real one...someday I will do it...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 05:20 PM~9445854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The building on fire has flames...Flicker bulbs and a smoke generator...It looks real when you shut down the lights...


----------



## blueouija

more Pics to come!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

you gotta get some k-dee couplers to make those locomotives look authentic!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 04:32 PM~9445968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> controls for main layout throttles, switches and track power
> *


i have one of those 2 knob techII controllers as well, one for one side of my layout and one for the other.


----------



## BODINE

can you tell if this is an ok one to work with?

guy down the street gave to me few weeks ago


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 04:20 PM~9453992
> *you gotta get some k-dee couplers to make those locomotives look authentic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had them before and got rid of them because they suck,,,but they look the best...of all types made ..you are right about that.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 14 2007, 04:46 PM~9454168
> *can you tell if this is an ok one to work with?
> 
> guy down the street gave to me few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes life like is ok...but not my top brand...it's made in china with cheaper motors but you can have fun with it Bro..I like Atlas and Kado the best both have great smooth running motors that are made in Japan...Athern is an american brand and it's the" Chevy" of makes...good for the price.Kato is the" Caddy"


----------



## BODINE

cool thanks for the info....if i get my garage all cleaned i wanna make a little one...i got half cleaned up but its for my models and work area for models


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 14 2007, 05:12 PM~9454352
> *cool thanks for the info....if i get my garage all cleaned i wanna make a little one...i got half cleaned up but its for my models and work area for models
> *


If you got a good hobby store around you they can help you alot...that's where i learned alot and did alot of dreaming of what i could build..Good luck Homie...


----------



## VItreryda

for the urban look!


----------



## eastside1989

Homie that is the best shit Ive seen in along time....Wow...You got the gift Homie...Post your work here any time Bro...


----------



## VItreryda

got any steam engines in there? got any hobo's hitchin rides in there too? BOXCARWILLIE


----------



## VItreryda

any elavated el trains


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 04:02 PM~9454289
> *I had them before and got rid of them because they suck,,,but  they look the best...of all types made  ..you are right about that.
> *



which one? the E8/9 locomotive is the expensive one. when its stopped one of the 2 headlights blinks, and when it speeds up it stays solid, all of the doors open too. all the other ones are just ones that came with the sets i have bought, except the black Penn. locomotive.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 14 2007, 06:24 PM~9454694
> *got any steam engines in there? got any hobo's hitchin rides in there too?    BOXCARWILLIE
> *


I have one steam Engine..which I keep in the Engine Yard..and it's Retired..I do have a Crack House with Dealers ,,I will get some pics later...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 06:51 PM~9454841
> *which one? the E8/9 locomotive is the expensive one. when its stopped one of the 2 headlights blinks, and when it speeds up it stays solid, all of the doors open too. all the other ones are just ones that came with the sets i have bought, except the black Penn. locomotive.
> *


Most Likely you have a contact problem clean the wheels with alcohol or an eraser...if that dosen't improve it at low speeds it could be the Brushes.Some of the cheaper motors from china do that at low speeds..any how..Japanee motors run smooth at low speeds ..what is the make?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 14 2007, 06:26 PM~9454708
> *any elavated    el trains
> *


No because my layout is in the Boston area .just a subway...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## VItreryda

kool :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 06:03 PM~9454921
> *No because my layout is in the Boston area .just a subway...
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 07:12 PM~9454985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna buy them? :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 06:12 PM~9454985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



skim would dig that shit.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 14 2007, 07:13 PM~9455002
> *you gonna buy them? :biggrin:
> *


No but I did some myself on some cars...I will post them when i take some pics...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 07:18 PM~9455037
> *No but I did some myself on some cars...I will post them when i take some pics...
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 07:31 PM~9455135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got alot of stuff Homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

This truck I keep at fenway Park...


----------



## eastside1989

This is my Number 1 car... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 06:38 PM~9455187
> *You got alot of stuff Homie.... :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats one of 3 tables, it just holds all of my shit now. i have a lot of lionel and ho scale shit. i want to put it back together, but at the same time i just want to get rid of it.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Pengrin House for the Stone zoo..pic is fuzzy...sorry..


----------



## eastside1989

All my cars are weathered...and same with all the buildings,,,I use flat paints..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 08:29 PM~9455536
> *yeah thats one of 3 tables, it just holds all of my shit now. i have a lot of lionel and ho scale shit. i want to put it back together, but at the same time i just want to get rid of it.
> *


Sell on Ebay ....


----------



## 68MERC

good job jimbo!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Dec 14 2007, 08:50 PM~9455659
> *good job jimbo!
> *


Thank's Homie....It's a long Winter..I keep busy...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 07:30 PM~9437729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have to go and put this 350 in my model truck..I will be back...


----------



## eastside1989

Ha ha it's in must faster than a real 350 install... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 08:27 PM~9455867
> *Ha ha it's in must faster than a real 350 install... :biggrin:
> *



really because you been painting that engine for three days it seems like.... :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 14 2007, 09:39 PM~9455915
> *really because you been painting that engine for three days it seems like.... :0
> *


well i still need more... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

jim im about to drop a picture bomb of pics i just took stand by


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## eastside1989

Tony you got more stuff than me....dam....


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i had forgotten how much of this stuff i had!

see anything you like?

this one was the most suprising find for me. i totally forgot i had it, and where i got it from...










this car i was using for a diner in "tonyville"


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 08:54 PM~9455991
> *Tony you got more stuff than me....dam....
> *



x2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 09:57 PM~9456007
> *i had forgotten how much of this stuff i had!
> 
> see anything you like?
> 
> this one was the most suprising find for me. i totally forgot i had it, and where i got it from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this car i was using for a diner in "tonyville"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude I like it all but I can't take anymore no space...but thank's for asking. My cellar is allso over run with real car parts and stuff .My wife would kill me if I bring in any more stuff...your stuff looks in good condition ...try Ebay as a whole lot...or take your time and sell each item and you will make more...but it's more work.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

im in no rush to get rid of it, but i figured id let an old friend in on my stash since you actually use your set, i figured i might have something that would match something you have, i plan on rebuilding it all one day, mine wasnt as nice as yours, but then again, i was just a little kid and didnt car about that kind of detail.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

how much you think all of that stuff is worth? i forgot i had that steam locomotive too. damn memories. some of this stuff i bought in the mid and late 90's


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 04:16 PM~9456121
> *how much you think all of that stuff is worth? i forgot i had that steam locomotive too. damn memories. some of this stuff i bought in the mid and late 90's
> *


x-2 in the 80s my grandpa had a warehouse full of train layouts and stuff.... brings back some memories.... :tears: my dad has most all of it tucked away in his house now.... most likely it'll end up going to me and my son from him....


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the sad thing is i never wanted to take it apart, but my mom made me before i moved out of the house.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 05:04 PM~9456395
> *the sad thing is i never wanted to take it apart, but my mom made me before i moved out of the house.
> *


yea we had to disassemble the layouts couple of years after my grandpa passed away...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 14 2007, 10:29 PM~9456185
> *x-2 in the 80s my grandpa had a warehouse full of train layouts and stuff.... brings back some memories....  :tears: my dad has most all of it tucked away in his house now.... most likely it'll end up going to me and my son from him....
> *


Nice homie to pass it down in the family...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 11:04 PM~9456395
> *the sad thing is i never wanted to take it apart, but my mom made me before i moved out of the house.
> *


Keep it and in the future have it for your Kids someday...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 10:20 PM~9456489
> *Keep it and in the future have it for your Kids someday...
> *


i dont plan on having kids


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 10:21 PM~9456496
> *i dont plan on having kids
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 11:21 PM~9456496
> *i dont plan on having kids
> *


Keep it for yourself...I'am still a kid at heart....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 08:19 AM~9458466
> *Keep it for yourself...I'am still a kid at heart....
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2007, 11:21 PM~9456496
> *i dont plan on having kids
> *


Dude if everybody did that there would be no need for Models in the the future.".Models are our Future"


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 06:33 PM~9437335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 09:08 AM~9458518
> *Dude if everybody did that there would be no need for Models in the the future.".Models are our Future"
> *


if every one did that for a year. the world would be a much happier place.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2007, 01:34 PM~9459180
> *if every one did that for a year. the world would be a much happier place.
> *


Tony your Right ...There are two many Haters in the world....and your not one of them...Your a very smart guy...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 01:25 PM~9459399
> *Tony your Right ...There are two many Haters in the world....and your not one of them...Your a very smart guy...
> *


im not smart, i just know that theres too many people destroying earth, and if people would stop being retards and realized that, maybe earth wouldn't suck so much. if earth reduced its population by say, 2,500,000,000 people, our seasons wouldnt be so fucked up, and maybe there would be less poverty, and other shit.

http://www.ibiblio.org/lunarbin/worldpop


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2007, 03:42 PM~9459749
> *im not smart, i just know that theres too many people destroying earth, and if people would stop being retards and realized that, maybe earth wouldn't suck so much. if earth reduced its population by say, 2,500,000,000 people, our seasons wouldnt be so fucked up, and maybe there would be less poverty, and other shit.
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/lunarbin/worldpop
> *


Well said....you should run for office ...I think you would be good to change they way things are...  Well I have to go and work on my Silverado Model,,,later..


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Im workin on a 65 Mustang GT350R, Then a Lifted Silverado


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 15 2007, 04:25 PM~9459935
> *Im workin on a 65 Mustang GT350R, Then a Lifted Silverado
> *


Nice Bro what year Silverado? where do you get your paints?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 03:27 PM~9459948
> *Nice Bro what year Silverado? where do you get your paints?
> *



I got three 99's, 1 is the revell custom one, the other is the custom one im lifting, and the 3rd has an escalade front on it , I get my paints from, Hobby Emporium in tyngsboro Ma, or when I visit family, I get them at the Spare time shop in Marlboro Ma


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 15 2007, 04:58 PM~9460112
> *I got three 99's, 1 is the revell custom one, the other is the custom one im lifting, and the 3rd has an escalade front on it , I get my paints from, Hobby Emporium in tyngsboro Ma, or when I visit family, I get them at the Spare time shop in Marlboro Ma
> *


Cool I need to get some paint...is that the only Hobby store around? it is a good one I know...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 03:18 PM~9459908
> *Well said....you should run for office ...I think you would be good to change they way things are...  Well I have to go and work on my Silverado Model,,,later..
> *


im kind of putting my train set back together. kinda. pics later


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2007, 05:11 PM~9460165
> *im kind of putting my train set back together. kinda. pics later
> *


Cool what the Heck...thats what I'am taulking about It's going to be a long winter Bro...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

hobby emporium is awesome, pretty much everything under the sun, even got a huge railroad section


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 15 2007, 05:41 PM~9460307
> *hobby emporium is awesome, pretty much everything under the sun, even got a huge railroad section
> *


Does Wal-Mart have Models again?  and any paint in the summer they got rid of model and paint last summer...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 04:23 PM~9460232
> *Cool what the Heck...thats what I'am taulking about It's going to be a long winter Bro...
> *


yeah, its not going to be useable, it just wont be in boxes... nahmean?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Well, the Wallyworld in Chelmsford and Tewksbury have an ok selection, Nothing great, No good paints just the Testors enamel crap, the Wallyworld in Salam NH has a better selection and They carry the Kustom Kolor Paints from Valspar


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2007, 06:14 PM~9460423
> *yeah, its not going to be useable, it just wont be in boxes... nahmean?
> *


Ok that's the first step... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 15 2007, 06:16 PM~9460433
> *Well, the Wallyworld in Chelmsford and Tewksbury have an ok selection, Nothing great, No good paints just the Testors enamel crap, the Wallyworld in Salam NH has a better selection and They carry the Kustom Kolor Paints from Valspar
> *


Hey I bought some paint at VIP in Billerica...they have House of Kolor spray...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 15 2007, 04:41 PM~9460307
> *hobby emporium is awesome, pretty much everything under the sun, even got a huge railroad section
> *


they do have a lot but found they tend to be exspensive..... I miss Eric Fuchs Hobby Stores... like the one in the old burlington mall and Phesent lane mall....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 15 2007, 06:21 PM~9460462
> *they do have a lot but found they tend to be exspensive..... I miss Eric Fuchs Hobby Stores... like the one in the old burlington mall and Phesent lane mall....
> *


Yes that was a great store for everything...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

here you go jimbo, this is every car and engine i own, save for like 3 broken ones.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2007, 07:22 PM~9460723
> *here you go jimbo, this is every car and engine i own, save for like 3 broken ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam Tony you could open a stoe on EBay...and Cash in put up a few items at a time ...good time of year to sell ...


----------



## eastside1989

Tony Ilike your car models...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

now that i think about it i dont think i could sell it, ive had it all for a long time. what do you rekon all of it is worth, i have about 2 miles of track too, switches both left and right, and all kinds of shit, you know, train set shit.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 06:57 PM~9460864
> *Tony Ilike your car models...
> *


when i drove my cadillac to cali, my father and i decided to go to west coast choppers, i saw the bel air wagon there, and i had to have the model, so i bought it!


----------



## eastside1989

The frame of my 1989 Silverado


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2007, 08:36 PM~9461043
> *when i drove my cadillac to cali, my father and i decided to go to west coast choppers, i saw the bel air wagon there, and i had to have the model, so i bought it!
> *


Sweet....Nice car... :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 09:38 PM~9461663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweeet Truck cant wait to see more


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 15 2007, 10:46 PM~9461717
> *Sweeet Truck cant wait to see more
> *


Thank's I got alot more work to do...It came with Bucket seats and Iam going to make a bench seat like my real truck...This is going to slow my progress ..but I will post more as I work on it...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

The color of my truck is Blue Ice "House of Kolor" It is very hard to see the blue unless the sun is out or it looks very dark..It has a black base..four OZ of paint cost
90 dollars... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Model Makers and you Homies out there..


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Mornin to you too, How you like this Snow, I can barely see my front steps


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Dec 15 2007, 05:26 PM~9460494-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that was a great store for everything...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Dec 16 2007, 09:57 AM~9463596
> *Mornin to you too, How you like this Snow, I can barely see my front steps
> *


same here I have to go out a shovel before this turns to rain


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i would but i shouldnt have to I live in a 6 apt building, The landlord is useless, he lives way down in New Bedford!!! He doesnt have anyone that does it, and I dont have a shovel


----------



## eastside1989

Wow what a fun day playing in the snow...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 16 2007, 11:51 AM~9463972
> *Wow what a fun day playing in the snow...
> *


http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=6tvmgkg&s=1

yes it was...

good video from today...... may go out later tonight and get some better vids... bring a camera guy along with me next time...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

lol looks like fun!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 07:32 PM~9461633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frame of my 1989 Silverado
> *



Sweet! Lookin good so far.  

I love that 1:1 truck of yours. Was a nice buildup topic. Wish my dad was as into more of the same stuff as me. Keep up the good work with the real cars and the little ones.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Dec 16 2007, 03:14 PM~9465017-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol looks like fun!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 03:20 PM~9465039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blueouija_@Dec 16 2007, 03:21 PM~9465045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it was!!!!!!! more later tonight


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i hop there was no one at that company when u did that lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn, I just looked thru this whole topic and that dio is soooooooooooo sick!!! I'd love to do that. Love the wreck. Keep it up man!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 16 2007, 04:34 PM~9465109
> *Damn,  I just looked thru this whole topic and that dio is soooooooooooo sick!!!  I'd love to do that.    Love the wreck.    Keep it up man!
> *


Thank's Bro for the good words....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 16 2007, 03:27 PM~9465080
> *i hop there was no one at that company when u did that lol
> *




that was the salter school but no one cares anyways... at least I don't..lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 16 2007, 06:22 PM~9465584
> *that was the salter school but no one cares anyways... at least I don't..lol
> *


That was a crazy Vid...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 05:33 PM~9437335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does it light up?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

the salter school in tewksbury LOL I went there


----------



## eastside1989

the Bucket seats that came with the Kit I made a bench seat and used the running bords from the kit and a bucket seat from a Regal Model...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 16 2007, 05:39 PM~9465665
> *the salter school in tewksbury LOL  I went there
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

I put a Radar Detector on the middle of the Dash ...just like my Real Truck...I used a CB Radio to make it it came with the Kit..


----------



## blueouija

looks good so far dad!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 16 2007, 09:10 PM~9466305
> *looks good so far dad!
> *


Thank's Jay...Anybody Know a good pinstriper?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 16 2007, 06:37 PM~9465648
> *does it light up?
> *


Yup...It has it's own Transformer...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 16 2007, 09:27 PM~9466383
> *Thank's Jay...Anybody Know  a good  pinstriper?
> *


How do people do good pinstripes? :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 16 2007, 03:00 PM~9466266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Bucket seats that came with the Kit I made a bench seat and used the running bords from the kit and a bucket seat from a Regal Model...
> *


good lookin truck....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 16 2007, 07:26 PM~9466629
> *How do people do good pinstripes? :uh:
> *



alot of us use ROSE ART gel pens for the smaller pin stripes. Works real well, just don't touch it. LOL. It'll wipe off real quick. Pin stripe it on the paint and clear over it. Then you can touch it without worrying.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 02:00 AM~9467581
> *good lookin truck....
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 02:05 AM~9467606
> *alot of us use ROSE ART gel pens for the smaller pin stripes.    Works real well,    just don't touch it.  LOL.  It'll wipe off real quick.    Pin stripe it on the paint and clear over it.  Then you can touch it without worrying.
> *


Thank's alot for the Tip Homie...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Model Fans...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i got me a massive headache today, probably gonna rest all day


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 18 2007, 08:34 AM~9475464
> *i got me a massive headache today, probably gonna rest all day
> *


That suck's..I'am gust getting rid of a cold...Hope ya feel better bro...How's your Models comming?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

my 65 mustang is coming along nicely, although i never posted it here


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 18 2007, 12:08 PM~9476066
> *my 65 mustang is coming along nicely, although i never posted it here
> *


wELL POST IT HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

this is my 65 gt350r as it sits right now, Although I have primed it since


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: i thought these pics might help you deciding the end result of the mustang  




this might help in building this stang

SEMA Beast

Bad Ass Stang


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i think ill do this stang next, the one im doing now is basically OOB


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 18 2007, 01:11 PM~9476392
> *this is my 65 gt350r as it sits right now, Although I have primed it since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie...and the Next Mustang is Hot ..thank's for adding that Pic Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The Girl is nice too.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 18 2007, 02:27 PM~9476798
> *:biggrin:  i thought these pics might help you deciding the end result of the  mustang
> this might help in building this stang
> 
> SEMA Beast
> 
> Bad Ass Stang
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Anytime!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

hope this helps bro :biggrin: 


the mototr

more motor

and more


----------



## drnitrus

that think is BAD ASS!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 17 2007, 04:04 PM~9470901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice truck and that dio is bad ass!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 18 2007, 05:50 PM~9478229
> *Nice truck and that dio is bad ass!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's alot Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Got my new Rims today...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

where did u get the from, Ive been looking for some


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 18 2007, 09:24 PM~9479689
> *where did u get the from, Ive been looking for some
> *


Ebay...only 3.99 plus shipping...and I got 8rims a continental kit ...2 pumps ...4 white walls...From Cali....nice..and your choice of spinners got two prong and three prong...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

im goin to the ebay now!!! I hope u got some hotdogs!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 18 2007, 09:41 PM~9479775
> *im goin to the ebay now!!!  I hope u got some hotdogs!!!!!
> *


Ha ha I love Hot Dogs...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 09:07 PM~9447701
> *model of my old project 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

morning


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 19 2007, 10:18 AM~9483045
> *morning
> *


Any Luck on Ebay for Rims?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

there aint nothing on ebay of any use


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 19 2007, 12:37 PM~9483696
> *there aint nothing on ebay of any use
> *


I typed Wheel wires and found them...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

hmm ill try that


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Can anybody tell me where I can get a Plaque made for my Models? Useing my Car club? and how much is it?


----------



## AMB1800

man i got one question :biggrin: 

how do you to keep the whole model world clean :0 

thats got to be a bitch to clean off the dust!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey jimbo this is what i was talking about, the front light flashing back and forth.



its a video click it.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2007, 10:26 PM~9487996
> *man i got one question  :biggrin:
> 
> how do you to keep the whole model world clean  :0
> 
> thats got to be a bitch to clean off the dust!!!
> *


Well it's like the real world ...It has a Dirty Realizum ...Just like the Real world so I don't like to over clean things In fact I add Mini Trash to the streets in the city..Mini Newspapers in the street...Dirty Allyways...etc...and I use alot of flat paints to make things old and Rusty..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 19 2007, 10:28 PM~9488009
> *hey jimbo this is what i was talking about, the front light flashing back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> its a video click it.
> *


That's sweet...


----------



## eastside1989

Look in the streets and see the mini trash...


----------



## AMB1800

DAMM GOOD JOB MAN   gotta have alot of patience to do this


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2007, 10:50 PM~9488149
> *DAMM GOOD JOB MAN      gotta have alot of patience to do this
> *


Thank's for the good words...Well I have been working on my world for over 18 years..It's a hobby Ive enjoyed for a long time...I love all kinds of models...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 06:25 PM~9437260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2007, 10:07 PM~9487829
> *Can anybody tell me where I can get a Plaque made for my Models? Useing my Car club? and how much is it?
> *


This is a repost .... :uh:


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 08:20 PM~9447349
> *post soe more of your models up in here bro....
> 
> Hell yeah bro....
> since 1986-87ish
> *






































pesscos


































:biggrin:


----------



## draulics

:biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Dude we in Mill City are soon taking over lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 20 2007, 10:45 PM~9496411
> *Dude we in Mill City are soon taking over lol
> *


Good morning Mill City Riders...TGIF... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

morning Homies, im glad it is friday, Tommorrow I go to my families xmas party, Most likely wont remember it though...... hehehehe


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 21 2007, 08:41 AM~9499856
> *morning Homies, im glad it is friday, Tommorrow I go to my families xmas party, Most likely wont remember it though...... hehehehe
> *


Have a nice Holiday you and your Family..


----------



## eastside1989

Just got Back from the Hobby store and now I can finish my Model of my Truck...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 22 2007, 03:10 PM~9508970
> *Just got Back from the Hobby store and now I can finish my Model os my Truck...
> *


can't wait to see how the colors came out....


----------



## eastside1989

Here is my Engine and see my Radar on the Dash...


----------



## eastside1989

My Rims ....


----------



## eastside1989

Two pump set up in Bed not done yet...


----------



## eastside1989

My Real Truck...


----------



## blueouija

lookin good so far pops!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 22 2007, 07:22 PM~9510121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Real Truck...
> *


nice truck, but wtf is up with the malibu wagon in the background??


----------



## eastside1989

He has Air Bags....Nice old Wagon...He was from Maine..


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 23 2007, 08:27 AM~9513214
> *He has Air Bags....Nice old Wagon...He was from Maine..
> *


 :0


----------



## draulics

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 23 2007, 08:27 AM~9513214
> *He has Air Bags....Nice old Wagon...He was from Maine..
> *


o ok. looks like he lost the right front tire in that pic lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2007, 02:49 PM~9514315
> *o ok. looks like he lost the right front tire in that pic lol
> *


That field we parked in Sucked....But it was a nice car show...


----------



## eastside1989

Same field...Different Pic... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Dec 23 2007, 12:15 PM~9513578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice pic Jose...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Dec 23 2007, 11:15 AM~9513578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


did he loose the chain lol.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2007, 03:36 PM~9514606
> *did he loose the chain lol.
> *


Yes ... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I added some Dice to my Model :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

REAL NICE WORK EASTSIDE. LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## eastside1989

Thanks Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I still got to put Grill and Bumpers on ..And moke a bed cover..and pinstripe...and add a few details...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

looks awesome, Goodnight Mill City Modelers


----------



## spikekid999

truckita looks good mayne. one question,where can i get some of them dice??


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 09:07 PM~9447701
> *model of my old project 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like it has a good trunk... :rofl:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

Nice topic Jimbo. Reminds me of when I was a kid... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2007, 11:58 PM~9517714
> *truckita looks good mayne. one question,where can i get some of them dice??
> *


I made them with string and Balsa Wood < super glue and spray paint the dice after the glue is dry and paint the dots with a fine brush and you might have to use tweezers...use thread for buttons instead of string...I drilled a small hole in the top of the Glass to Hang the thread...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Dec 24 2007, 03:11 AM~9518746
> *Nice topic Jimbo.  Reminds me of when I was a kid... :thumbsup:
> *


You still are a Kid at heart ..I know I'am...thank's for stopping in...Post some of your Models in here if you can..Later Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My Monkey house and Penguin House for my Zoo...with will go To My" Eastside world"


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 24 2007, 08:32 AM~9519773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you forgot to put the digi cam in macro mode...


----------



## eastside1989

Ok can you do better? :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Hows this one Jay?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 24 2007, 06:46 PM~9523146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows this one Jay?
> *


better...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 24 2007, 06:46 PM~9523146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows this one Jay?
> *


looking good. whered you get the dice from??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 24 2007, 09:22 AM~9519755
> *I made them with string and Balsa Wood < super glue and spray paint the dice after the glue is dry and paint the dots with a fine brush and you might have to use tweezers...use thread for buttons instead of string...I drilled a small hole in the top of the Glass to Hang the thread...
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Merry Christmas Everybody....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 25 2007, 08:44 AM~9526594
> *Merry Christmas Everybody....
> *



x2


----------



## ItalianStallion131

meery xmas to all, Im home alone!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 25 2007, 12:16 PM~9526911
> *meery xmas to all, Im home alone!!!!
> *


ooh owww


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 25 2007, 09:16 AM~9526911
> *meery xmas to all, Im home alone!!!!
> *


me too!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 25 2007, 04:14 PM~9528319
> *me too!
> *


OOw boy...be good...have a nice Holiday Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

The Bumpers are on and the airdam :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Still got some details to finish...but it's getting there.. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

pops still working on his truck


----------



## blueouija

Painting my 64 Model that's been sitting around waiting for some time to to finally build it...


----------



## blueouija

my 60 Impala model I started to work on.....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 25 2007, 08:01 PM~9529515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 60 Impala model I started to work on.....
> *


DaM ,wHAT kind of paint is that ?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 25 2007, 07:13 PM~9529578
> *DaM ,wHAT kind of paint is that ?
> *



two stage candy..... I'll let it set up for a few days and then I'll put some clear cloat on it...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 25 2007, 08:19 PM~9529646
> *two stage candy..... I'll let it set up for a few days and then I'll put some clear cloat on it...
> *


Starting out nice Jay... :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 25 2007, 05:01 PM~9529515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 60 Impala model I started to work on.....
> *


 :cheesy: NICE....


----------



## eastside1989

Good Morning Mill City ...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

paint looks good, where you get it


----------



## eastside1989

My friend Alex Model Pics...


----------



## eastside1989

!/64 Scale...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning All...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 26 2007, 08:37 AM~9533208
> *paint looks good, where you get it
> *



auto zone.... it's a two stage candy they sell....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 27 2007, 08:20 AM~9540752
> *auto zone.... it's a two stage candy they sell....
> *


Do they have alot of colors ?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i wonder the same thing, and is it Rattlecan or does it have to be airbrushed cause I cant airbursh


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 27 2007, 10:55 AM~9541004
> *i wonder the same thing, and is it Rattlecan or does it have to be airbrushed cause I cant airbursh
> *


I saw that paint and it's in the can...VIP Auto in billerica has House of Kolor spray cans...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Id like to get there but I have no car which sucks. I know the burlington mall bus goes by it, but it seems to much of a hassle to get there that way


----------



## eastside1989

This is the Master work of the Master of all time... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

The Stone Zoo..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 02:52 PM~9444704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jay this is your best Model ...I love that...detail...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 27 2007, 09:21 PM~9545537
> *Jay this is your best Model ...I love that...detail...
> *


the only thing I'm not happy with the side graphics I did..... other than that it's very detailed...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 27 2007, 10:23 PM~9545559
> *the only thing I'm not happy with the side graphics I did..... other than that it's very detailed...
> *


What is your Choice?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 27 2007, 09:55 AM~9541004
> *i wonder the same thing, and is it Rattlecan or does it have to be airbrushed cause I cant airbursh
> *



if that's you in your avi you look familiar for some reason bro..... Lowell is the size of a shoe box anyways... loli


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WHAT Color did u say ur caprice was?
i think u said it was like dodge intesnse blue or sumthin


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 27 2007, 09:27 PM~9545584
> *WHAT Color did u say ur caprice was?
> i think u said it was like dodge intesnse blue or sumthin
> *



it's high intensity blue pearl by dodge... 2000 model year I think.... it came on the trucks and vipers...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 27 2007, 09:34 PM~9545629
> *it's high intensity blue pearl by dodge... 2000 model year I think.... it came on the trucks and vipers...
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 27 2007, 09:49 PM~9545754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it's getting there...


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's but I still got alot more to do...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

well get it done lol, Im lovin it, then u can give it to me lol J/K


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 27 2007, 09:34 PM~9545629
> *it's high intensity blue pearl by dodge... 2000 model year I think.... it came on the trucks and vipers...
> *


yea thats it.
can i use it on my 66?
or wold u feel that i stole ur idea?


actually how do you think that would look on a 66 IMPALA ss with gold centered 15" daytons?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2007, 09:17 PM~9554233
> *yea thats it.
> can i use it on my 66?
> or wold u feel that i stole ur idea?
> actually how do you think that would look on a 66 IMPALA ss with gold centered 15" daytons?
> *




I don't have any issues with using the same color.... I wouldn't mind if someone painted a box caprice the same color either...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 27 2007, 09:25 PM~9545569
> *if that's you in your avi you look familiar for some reason bro..... Lowell is the size of a shoe box anyways... loli
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My Bed cover and frame...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

I looks Familiar huh LOL


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 28 2007, 09:59 PM~9554553
> *I looks Familiar huh LOL
> *



yes...


----------



## blueouija

good morning pops....


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Jay....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

thats funny, i dont go out that much


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 29 2007, 02:10 PM~9557979
> *thats funny, i dont go out that much
> *


I JUST GOT BACK FROM HOBBYTOWN IN Nashua NH they have alot of Models and stuff... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

sure I have no car!!!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Dec 29 2007, 01:10 PM~9557979-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny, i dont go out that much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Dec 29 2007, 05:59 PM~9559538
> *sure I have no car!!!!!
> *


 :0 We'll have crazy Jim pick you up.... lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 29 2007, 07:47 PM~9559810
> *:0
> :0 We'll have crazy Jim pick you up.... lol
> *


Hay man ..I ain't no Taxi Service...Jay you pick him up... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 29 2007, 07:10 PM~9559908
> *Hay man ..I ain't no Taxi Service...Jay you pick him up... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989

History tonight....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

dam right 16-0 homies!!!!! ill just walk there lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 29 2007, 08:16 PM~9559948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History tonight....
> *


Yea we did it ....16-0 Yes the PAT"S are number 1 :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Dam straight, but Im sure some Cowboy fruitcakes will chime in here lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 30 2007, 10:41 AM~9564308
> *Dam straight, but Im sure some Cowboy fruitcakes will chime in here lol
> *


Ha ha ....Maybe... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## johnny coconut

WOW. I never thought id see any other lowriders with an interest in model railroading. I dismantled and put my layout on hold when I bought my house a few years ago. Now I have a son, and that would so awesome if he shared my interests like you guys do. We also have a father and son team in our GOODTIMES chapter here. Life is good.........


----------



## ItalianStallion131

I used to dabble in Model RR stuff awhile back but I sold it all for 500 dollars lol. I did see a nice street fight outside my house last night about 50 people at about 1am. 10 Lowell cop cars showed up


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Dec 30 2007, 04:25 PM~9565643
> *WOW.  I never thought id see any other lowriders with an interest in model railroading. I dismantled and put my layout on hold when I bought my house a few years ago. Now I have a son, and that would so awesome if he shared my interests like you guys do. We also have a father and son team in our GOODTIMES chapter here. Life is good.........
> *


Thank's Bro..for checking out my Topic...Yes my son and I have been working on Models for many years as a team and my son Jay started Our Lowrider club..ETERNAL ROLLERZ and he Got me into the Lowriding World...We love all the Lowriders we have met..and plan on meeting alot more ...We have heard alot of good things about your club...and wish you guys the very best....If ya want to post any pics in my topic you can....The very best to you and your Family in 2008...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 30 2007, 04:28 PM~9565668
> *I used to dabble in Model RR stuff awhile back but I sold it all for 500 dollars lol.  I did see a nice street fight outside my house last night about 50 people at about 1am.  10 Lowell cop cars showed up
> *


You should Model that street fight...that would be cool....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

BOOOOOOOO YANKEES


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 30 2007, 05:30 PM~9566092
> *BOOOOOOOO YANKEES
> *


ha ha ...No man ...I have respect for the Yankees ...They make our wins sweeter <if they weren't so good our wins would not Feel as great...We were pounded by them for over 80 years ...Our wins feel better because they were a great team and will be in the future...I love the Yankees ,,Because they Created the Redsox team of today...Thank's New York.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

BOOOOO BASEBALL....or any sport for that matter :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Started my Pinstriping... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My High Miller Hoses..just like my real truck... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut+Dec 30 2007, 03:25 PM~9565643-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  I never thought id see any other lowriders with an interest in model railroading. I dismantled and put my layout on hold when I bought my house a few years ago. Now I have a son, and that would so awesome if he shared my interests like you guys do. We also have a father and son team in our GOODTIMES chapter here. Life is good.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 03:28 PM~9565668
> *I used to dabble in Model RR stuff awhile back but I sold it all for 500 dollars lol.  I did see a nice street fight outside my house last night about 50 people at about 1am.  10 Lowell cop cars showed up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn what street was this on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 03:33 PM~9565712
> *Thank's Bro..for checking out my Topic...Yes my son and I have been working on Models for many years as a team and my son Jay started Our Lowrider club..ETERNAL ROLLERZ and he Got me into the Lowriding World...We love all the Lowriders we have met..and plan on meeting alot more ...We have heard alot of good things about your club...and wish you guys the very best....If ya want to post any pics in my topic you can....The very best to you and your Family in 2008...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Dec 30 2007, 07:44 PM~9567310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started my Pinstriping... :biggrin:
> *



looking good pops.... I should take pics of my model projects now that they have some clear coat on them...


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's, Jay yea post up your pics....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 30 2007, 08:41 PM~9567281
> *BOOOOO BASEBALL....or any sport for that matter :biggrin:
> *


I Agree I like Models more.... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Blueouija, It was on Whipple Street


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 30 2007, 09:25 PM~9567616
> *Blueouija, It was on Whipple Street
> *


Near the Bar?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 30 2007, 08:09 PM~9567502
> *I Agree I like Models more.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:

i dont get the point of hittin a ball with a stick and running in circles lol
or running around a field and throwin a ball


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 30 2007, 08:27 PM~9567634
> *Near the Bar?
> *



There is no bar on Whipple were I live, I live a stones throw from Frank and Ernies Convience Store, thats on the corner of Central and whipple


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 30 2007, 10:12 PM~9568049
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i dont get the point of hittin a ball with a stick and running in circles lol
> or running around a field and throwin a ball
> *




So do you like my model of Fenway Park since you don't like sports?

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5735/fenway4nu5.jpg


----------



## LowandBeyond

that trucks looking great!!! Keep up the good work! :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 31 2007, 11:10 AM~9571858
> *that trucks looking great!!!    Keep up the good work!    :0  :0
> *


Thank's Bro.. I'am starting the silver soon...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Dec 30 2007, 07:59 PM~9567419-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's, Jay yea post up your pics....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 08:25 PM~9567616
> *Blueouija, It was on Whipple Street
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Dec 30 2007, 10:54 PM~9568907
> *There is no bar on Whipple were I live, I live a stones throw from Frank and Ernies Convience Store,  thats on the corner of Central and whipple
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 05:21 PM~9438173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the summer I see alot of models... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Pokey

Looks good man!


----------



## blueouija

put some more clear on the 60...


----------



## blueouija

the 64 got a little more clear coat...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 31 2007, 05:53 PM~9574550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 64 got a little more clear coat...
> *


looking good Jay how many clear coats are ya doing?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2007, 04:54 PM~9574562
> *looking good Jay how many clear coats are ya doing?
> *




I think that was it... so 2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 31 2007, 05:55 PM~9574569
> *I think that was it... so 2
> *


Nice....so far....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 31 2007, 05:42 PM~9574470
> *Looks good man!
> *


Thank's Homie....


----------



## eastside1989

I'am am going to work on these cars and add some Details...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2007, 05:32 PM~9574866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'am  am going to work on these cars and add some Details...
> *


 :0


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2007, 05:29 PM~9574387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








































:biggrin: my bed dancer project :cheesy:


----------



## draulics

nice pins jim :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Dec 31 2007, 07:53 PM~9575523
> *nice pins jim  :0
> *


Thank's Jose...I'am not done yet...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Dec 31 2007, 07:52 PM~9575512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  my  bed dancer project  :cheesy:
> *



Jose .I like your Bed Dancer Project... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

wheres this in real life, Im thinking of Boston but Conrail doesnt run through there, All I ever see is CSX and Guilford


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 31 2007, 10:40 PM~9576910
> *wheres this in real life, Im thinking of Boston but Conrail doesnt run through there, All I ever see is CSX and Guilford
> *


Yes Conrail does run from the Framingham Line....From NY....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This is my" Crack House"


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Happy New year ,,,Don't Drink and Drive....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I just painted my Grill Black ...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2007, 05:31 PM~9577234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New year ,,,Don't Drink and Drive....
> *


 :werd: 

awesome work on that truck homie!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 11:54 PM~9577386
> *:werd:
> 
> awesome work on that truck homie!!!
> *


Thank's Bro..I still plan alot more Detail...I have been working on it for more than three weeks now...I' trying to get it to look like my real truck and it's very hard... Thank's again for the good words...You have a great New Year Homie....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2007, 10:05 PM~9577071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Not no more he's not lol Looks killer


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning ...Everybody..


----------



## eastside1989

Does anybody know of a List or Web site that would have all car models that were ever produced and by who and the Release dates?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

Do i see a Mammoth Fire Alarm Logo in there


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 1 2008, 09:27 AM~9579473
> *Does anybody  know of a List or Web site that would have all car models that were ever produced and by who and the Release dates?
> *


If you message rodburner1974 that's bob, he is the pres of my car club drastic plastics...He should have some info on where to find that. You can also check on our club site in my sig under this post, there's quite a few good links on there too. Hope that helps some!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 1 2008, 03:55 PM~9580570
> *Do i see a Mammoth Fire Alarm Logo in there
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 03:59 PM~9580589
> *If you message rodburner1974 that's bob, he is the pres of my car club drastic plastics...He should have some info on where to find that. You can also check on our club site in my sig under this post, there's quite a few good links on there too. Hope that helps some!
> *


Thank's Homie for the help...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Springfield Mass


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

A deer in the Springfield Yard...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Iron Horse Park in Billerica mass...


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 1 2008, 02:22 PM~9580704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A deer in the Springfield Yard...
> *


Where's the guy in camo sitting in the tree stand bout to shoot the deer??? 

Don't tell me it only happens in arkansas! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Boston Ladder Company...


----------



## eastside1989

Jack's Junk yard in Billerica..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 04:29 PM~9580743
> *Where's the guy in camo sitting in the tree stand bout to shoot the deer???
> 
> Don't tell me it only happens in arkansas!  :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha No that guy is going to shoot the other guy by mistake... :uh: This is NewEngland :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

This old shed was at the Billerica Station...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I'am Hungry :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

That's me Fishing


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 1 2008, 10:49 AM~9580836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'am Hungry :biggrin:
> *


nice 39 homie....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## HARDLUCK88

ha i just found these models i made like 9 years ago


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 04:57 PM~9580865
> *nice 39 homie....
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 1 2008, 05:10 PM~9580919
> *ha i just found these models i made like 9 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam nice Tony... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i have too muck crap.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2007, 10:48 PM~9577344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just painted my Grill Black ...
> *



:thumbsup: looks good!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 1 2008, 08:02 PM~9581875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If I find the Model of this ..this is my next Build... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

It is hard to fit the Pru Builing in my Lens...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 1 2008, 02:04 PM~9581885
> *If I find the Model of this ..this is my next Build... :biggrin:
> *


grand prix? mr biggs/twinn got one comin out soon.....


----------



## eastside1989

It will fit this way... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 08:51 PM~9582176
> *grand prix? mr biggs/twinn got one comin out soon.....
> *


I can't wait to see it....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2007, 08:50 PM~9577360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




awesome work!!!!! :0 




love that model city too. Everytime I look theres something I missed the time b4.


----------



## eastside1989

I still got to make a Two pump set up for this truck....I'am planning it now... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 08:57 PM~9582218
> *awesome work!!!!!    :0
> love that model city too.    Everytime I look theres something I missed the time b4.
> *


Thank's Bro I will post alot more of My world as time goes on ..it's not that big ...but alot of details....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 1 2008, 05:58 PM~9582223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still got to make a Two pump set up for this truck....I'am planning it now... :biggrin:
> *



DoUgHs machined pumps in my sig. Check em out.  :biggrin: 

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 09:04 PM~9582283
> *DoUgHs machined pumps in my sig.  Check em out.      :biggrin:
> 
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> *


Cool...thank's for the info....


----------



## LowandBeyond

post a pic (if possible) of the model with the real truck in the back ground. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 09:36 PM~9582551
> *post a pic (if possible) of the model with the real truck in the back ground.    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I will later Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 30 2007, 08:44 PM~9567310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

looks pretty close ! good job !


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's man ,I still got more to do with the pinstriping and I need to put on the mirrors and a few details...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2007, 11:50 PM~9577360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 2 2008, 03:03 PM~9588918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's man ,I still got more to do with the pinstriping and I need to put on the mirrors and a few details...
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


Looks real close!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 3 2008, 08:28 AM~9595226
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 2 2008, 03:40 PM~9588725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 3 2008, 08:37 PM~9599262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  WOW


----------



## eastside1989

A very steady hand and follow the Body line..I need 000 brush's to finish the pinstripes...


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 3 2008, 08:41 PM~9599293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## draulics

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Jose,,,


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jan 3 2008, 09:24 PM~9599655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Nice Truck there buddy


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 4 2008, 08:06 AM~9604139
> *Nice Truck there buddy
> *


Have you ever gone to Hobby town in Nashua NH ...Exit 7 ...they got alot of Models and supplys...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 1 2008, 06:00 PM~9581156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 4 2008, 09:05 AM~9604324
> *Have you ever gone to Hobby town in Nashua NH ...Exit 7 ...they got alot of Models and supplys...
> *



No i have no car lol remember


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 4 2008, 03:41 PM~9606364
> *No i have no car lol remember
> *


Sorry man...well it's a nice store...they said they have been there for over one year ..yet very few people know about it...I passed buy many times a never saw it..because of trees in the summer ..you can't see the sign...When are you going to get driving again Homie..we are planning a ten year BBQ for our Lowrider club..and you can come if you would like ..we don;t have a date yet..


----------



## ItalianStallion131

private message sent


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 4 2008, 04:14 PM~9607131
> *Sorry man...well it's a nice store...they said they have been there for over one year ..yet very few people know about it...I passed buy many times a never saw it..because of trees in the summer ..you can't see the sign...When are you going to get driving again Homie..we are planning a ten year BBQ for our Lowrider club..and you can come if you would like ..we don;t have a date yet..
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking nice good old Jimbo... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 11:52 AM~9613072
> *looking nice good old Jimbo... :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Dave but who ya calling old I can still whip your sorry ass... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 5 2008, 11:40 AM~9613257
> *Thank's Dave but who ya calling old I can still whip your sorry ass... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven

eastside1989 358
blueouija 93
ItalianStallion131 60
HARDLUCK88 27
draulics 12
LowandBeyond 8
spikekid999 7
King Josh 6
rollinoldskoo 6
91PurplePeopleEater 6
VItreryda 5
BODINE 5
CNDYBLU66SS 3
Mr.1/16th 3
Project59 3
AMB1800 2
raystrey 2
Badass94Cad 2
Minidreams Inc. 2
Pokey 2
drnitrus 2
87burb 2
BigPoppaPump 2
vengence 2
Reverend Hearse 1
cruzinlow 1
johnny coconut 1
bigdogg323 1
Mr Biggs 1
408models 1
aztek_warrior 1
crxlowrider 1
westempire 1
Linc 1
93FULLSIZE 1
Coast One 1
68MERC 1
LuxuriouSMontreaL 1


----------



## mcloven

eastside1989 358
blueouija 93
ItalianStallion131 60
HARDLUCK88 27
draulics 12
LowandBeyond 8
spikekid999 7
King Josh 6
rollinoldskoo 6
91PurplePeopleEater 6
VItreryda 5
BODINE 5
CNDYBLU66SS 3
Mr.1/16th 3
Project59 3
AMB1800 2
raystrey 2
Badass94Cad 2
Minidreams Inc. 2
Pokey 2
drnitrus 2
87burb 2
BigPoppaPump 2
vengence 2
Reverend Hearse 1
cruzinlow 1
johnny coconut 1
bigdogg323 1
Mr Biggs 1
408models 1
aztek_warrior 1
crxlowrider 1
westempire 1
Linc 1
93FULLSIZE 1
Coast One 1
68MERC 1
LuxuriouSMontreaL 1


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2008, 08:51 AM~9619524
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: I'll be posting up a two pump set up for my Truck model ..I'am still building it ..Later today...four batteries 24 volt set up... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## eastside1989

I made my two pump set up...still have to make the Dumps... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## mcloven

damn thats nice


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 06:42 PM~9622264
> *damn thats nice
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sweet.......this builds coming along nice!!! :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 6 2008, 08:29 PM~9623037
> *Sweet.......this builds coming along nice!!!  :0
> *


Thank's this is my first with Hydro's...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 6 2008, 05:54 PM~9623199
> *Thank's this is my first with Hydro's...
> *



well done sir, well done


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 6 2008, 11:19 AM~9621697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

looking good Dad!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 7 2008, 07:33 PM~9632933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good. alls you need now is the cylinders n dumps


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 09:54 PM~9633669
> *looks good. alls you need now is the cylinders n dumps
> *


thank's Bro...I still have a few more things to do...and the dumps will be next... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 02:54 AM~9637071
> *
> 
> lookin good.
> *


Thank's man... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

can i post my current project in here?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 8 2008, 08:41 AM~9637846
> *can i post my current project in here?
> *


Sure bro...Were all from Mill City .. :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

MY 1953 Ford DragTruck

My mind has gone and wandered off again


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Some more progress today


----------



## eastside1989

Sweet Bro, who makes that kit?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 7 2008, 09:42 PM~9634101
> *thank's Bro...I still have a few more things to do...and the dumps will be next... :biggrin:
> *


hey homie whatd you use for noids?? i gotta make some for my dart model or get some


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2008, 01:39 PM~9639041
> *hey homie whatd you use for noids?? i gotta make some for my dart model or get some
> *


I used the spruce plastic tree ends on the chrome ..I cut the ends and then painted them black or you can use brown...I used a hand cut saw to get it down to size...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 7 2008, 08:33 PM~9632933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I used 26awg wire ...and super glue...


----------



## LowandBeyond

you running cylinders?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 8 2008, 11:30 AM~9638572
> *Sweet Bro,  who makes that kit?
> *


Its the AMT 53 Ford, But im dragging mine


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 02:57 PM~9639665
> *you running cylinders?
> *


Yes .. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 8 2008, 11:24 AM~9638276
> *Some more progress today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea that Engine looks Mean...I would Drag the kit too... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 8 2008, 10:23 AM~9638273
> *MY 1953 Ford DragTruck
> 
> My mind has gone and wandered off again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




cool project bro...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guys..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 1 2008, 08:02 PM~9581875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'am starting My new project..our club Hopper... :biggrin: I just won my Grand prix on Ebay...then the fun begins... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 9 2008, 04:16 PM~9649849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

hey Jim, i had a little fun with your truck


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 9 2008, 05:16 PM~9649849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 9 2008, 06:52 PM~9650612
> *hey Jim, i had a little fun with your truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ha ha That's pretty good Bro...The Wheels look to Big,,,The are 15 and should be 14 ...But you have to get smaller Brakes,,, :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i didnt change the wheels at all


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 9 2008, 08:24 PM~9651428
> *i didnt change the wheels at all
> *


Ya you did a good job....My rims are bigger than I wanted but I have to stick with 15 for now...


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 9 2008, 02:36 PM~9650020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

morning


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 9 2008, 05:16 PM~9649849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I should be getting this Model in a few days ..won it on Ebay yesterday....


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 8 2008, 10:00 AM~9637996
> *Sure bro...Were all from Mill City .. :biggrin:
> *


can i post up also?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 10 2008, 05:03 PM~9659563
> *can i post up also?
> *


Yes ..Chris ...All Lux Family are Welcome...  What you got?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

after seeing that train setup in person and online i decided to try painting some figures i got at the local hobby shop :biggrin: ....im thinking about making a small gettysburg display


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 10 2008, 05:33 PM~9659842
> *after seeing that train setup in person and online i decided to try painting some figures i got at the local hobby shop :biggrin: ....im thinking about making a small gettysburg display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool...


----------



## eastside1989

Chris if ya need help let me know ,,,,I can help you with all the Blood and grass... :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 10 2008, 05:51 PM~9660007
> *Chris if ya need help let me know ,,,,I can help you with all the Blood and grass... :biggrin:
> *


yea when i get around to doing that maybe i can bring the field part down there and you can show me how to make it look more real


----------



## blueouija




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 10 2008, 05:53 PM~9660029
> *yea when i get around to doing that maybe i can bring the field part down there and you can show me how to make it look more real
> *


Yup.. A sheet of plywood ...some plaster...woodland Scenes Grass and trees,,some rocks ..alot of Flat paints..and you will be there ...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 05:44 PM~9436924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my house...Just kiding,,, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 10 2008, 06:05 PM~9660130
> *Yup.. A sheet of plywood ...some plaster...woodland Scenes Grass and trees,,some rocks ..alot of Flat paints..and you will be there ...
> *


sounds like a plan for this summer


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 10 2008, 06:10 PM~9660177
> *sounds like a plan for this summer
> *


Yea bring it to our BBQ...we can use Ketchup for blood. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 05:07 PM~9436631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 10 2008, 06:24 PM~9660277
> *Yea bring it to our BBQ...we can use Ketchup for blood. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 10 2008, 06:25 PM~9660283
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 10 2008, 05:24 PM~9660277
> *Yea bring it to our BBQ...we can use Ketchup for blood. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 10 2008, 03:24 PM~9660277
> *Yea bring it to our BBQ...we can use Ketchup for blood. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 10 2008, 09:57 PM~9662140
> *:werd:
> *


Yea it was ... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 7 2008, 08:33 PM~9632933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 28 2007, 10:25 PM~9554285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Mill City Model Builders


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 9 2008, 05:16 PM~9649849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'am waiting for my Ebay Kit to arrive... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 9 2008, 05:13 PM~9649818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

MORNING MILL CITY,


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 12 2008, 12:48 PM~9675145
> *MORNING MILL CITY,
> *


Good morning Bro..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

UFO Crash Site..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 7 2008, 08:36 PM~9632961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blueouija




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 12 2008, 05:22 PM~9676466
> *
> *


Jay when are ya going to post up your Models?


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Model Project... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 13 2008, 09:59 AM~9681539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Model Project... :biggrin:
> *




hell yea!!!




I love looking at your little city! :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Even though it might not fit in with all the classy models here

This is what im workin on


----------



## 2lowsyn

its ok you can hall your cars with that....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 12:28 AM~9686531
> *hell yea!!!
> I love looking at your little city!    :0
> *


Than's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 14 2008, 12:53 AM~9686827
> *its ok you can hall your cars with that....
> *


Yes ..Nice project... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 13 2008, 11:53 PM~9686827
> *its ok you can hall your cars with that....
> *



Not hauling cars, this will be a full rescue vehicle


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## westempire

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 14 2008, 01:34 PM~9690702
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I got my next Kit...My grand Prix Hopper... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

koool, get busy


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 i need to pull mine back out!!!! 

it fits the monte carlo SS kit very welll


----------



## eastside1989

I am going to be busy,,,I need rims and alot of parts...


----------



## eastside1989

My Project Build... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 10:50 PM~9695600
> *:0  :0 i need to pull mine back out!!!!
> 
> it fits the monte carlo SS kit very welll
> *


Good to Know...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 14 2008, 04:58 PM~9695688
> *Good to Know...
> *


u made me have to pull it back out and work it a bit more..... here's a pic for your inspiration....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:04 AM~9696443
> *u made me have to pull it back out and work it a bit more..... here's a pic for your inspiration....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank's alot for showing me your car...Nice man...


----------



## 308 impala

sweet man i just saw the first page and i'm impressed good job man!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 308 impala

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 10 2008, 02:33 PM~9659842
> *after seeing that train setup in person and online i decided to try painting some figures i got at the local hobby shop :biggrin: ....im thinking about making a small gettysburg display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



"and now i'm painting your silver pants, blue"


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 15 2008, 09:39 AM~9699084
> *sweet man i just saw the first page and i'm impressed good job man!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 14 2008, 08:43 PM~9695524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my next Kit...My grand Prix Hopper... :biggrin:
> *


Nice  This is going to be clean! 
Also like that 61 too!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 15 2008, 10:20 AM~9699192
> *Nice   This is going to be clean!
> Also like that 61 too!
> *


That's my son's 61...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Got more progress pics 

I have at least 8 inches to build a killer box onto


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 15 2008, 12:51 PM~9700000
> *Got more progress pics
> 
> I have at least 8 inches to build a killer box onto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a nice Model....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Jan 14 2008, 09:46 PM~9695558-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad to see you got it. cant wait to see how this turns out. what do the rims look like...and whatcha want for the decals?? would work good for my dirt track cuda lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 11:04 PM~9696443
> *u made me have to pull it back out and work it a bit more..... here's a pic for your inspiration....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup. he asked where to get a gran prix kit in the FAQ a while back and i told him you got the nascar one and put it on a monte....looks like i helped to people out haha


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's for the Help..I still need Rims and tires...and I'am geting a Grand National kit for parts..The Decal I have to have made .I have the Drawings on the computer for the real hopper...


----------



## spikekid999

no prob hoime, glad i could. and i was talkin bout the nascar rims and decals,sorry bout the confusion there lol


----------



## ElRafa

Comin along homie the 61 one is nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 15 2008, 05:16 PM~9705057
> *Thank's for the Help..I still need Rims and tires...and I'am geting a Grand National kit for parts..The Decal I have to have made .I have the Drawings on the computer for the real hopper...
> *


the body shape on the monte carlo is much closer to the grand prix homie.... and the hood fits the monte better too.... plus u got a smallblock v-8 already vs. a turbo v-6


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2008, 01:12 AM~9706358
> *the body shape on the monte carlo is much closer to the grand prix homie.... and the hood fits the monte better too....  plus u got a smallblock v-8 already vs. a turbo v-6
> *


I'am only using the frame and seats from the Grand National...and our hopper has a 6 cyc in it..But I will look at the Monte kit too..I have not seen that Model around here..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 9 2008, 05:13 PM~9649818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN FIRME!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 16 2008, 06:01 PM~9711428
> *LOOKIN FIRME!
> *


Yup... :biggrin: I posted that I'am thinking of Summer... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lonnie

nice rides


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 18 2008, 12:36 AM~9723479
> *nice rides
> *


Thank's Homie....


----------



## blueouija




----------



## eastside1989

Hi Jay what's Sup?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 19 2008, 09:07 AM~9732674
> *Hi Jay what's Sup?
> *



going to go to the gym in a few...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

kool, morning fellas I got me a good day to model


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 19 2008, 09:33 AM~9732703
> *kool, morning fellas  I got me a good day to model
> *




Sup bro? I got me a good day to hit the gym in a few...  I still have to work on my model cars... but I havn't been able to sit still for long right now...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 19 2008, 10:33 AM~9732703
> *kool, morning fellas  I got me a good day to model
> *


I'am going up to the Hobby store today and look for a Grand national or a Monty if they got it to build the Grand Prix Hopper...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Sure Rub it in a bit wont you!!!!!! My gf wont even let me take the bus to tyngsboro


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 19 2008, 12:52 PM~9733353
> *Sure Rub it in a bit wont you!!!!!!    My gf wont even let me take the bus to tyngsboro
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Well I'am back from the Hobby stores... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Got my Wheels today and I need pumps and batteries and I will be set and I have a Testors decal kit so I can download my Grapixs from our real Hopper..just need to size it...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

what are you doing with all the petty stuff, decals, box, etc?


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 14 2008, 10:53 PM~9695631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Project Build... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 14 2008, 10:53 PM~9695631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Project Build... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2008, 05:26 PM~9734505
> *what are you doing with all the petty stuff, decals, box, etc?
> *


My Project Build... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

the next time you go ya think maybe you can swing by and get me. I need to get to one so i can get some sheet plastic lol. hook a brother up lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 19 2008, 06:41 PM~9734835
> *the next time you go ya think maybe you can swing by and get me.  I need to get to one so i can get some sheet plastic lol.      hook a brother up lol
> *


Maybe we can bring ya up there sometime...I really should not be drivin..I'am getting an eye operation soon ..getting a new lens for my eye...I'am not looking forward to the operation..because I will be awake..First week in Feb ..getting it done... :uh:











I cut the back seat out because our hopper has no rear seat .The hydo's are in the back with square dumps...a third pump is in the spare wheel well of the trunk ..with the Batteries


----------



## eastside1989

I have to cut the bars on the back window of the Petty race car and fill any holes on the hood and body with putty...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what u doin with the windows for the regal?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

hey eastside you got a PM homie

you may need to use the grand national headlights in the gran prix too


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 19 2008, 10:37 PM~9736027
> *what u doin with the windows for the regal?
> *


I'am using them in the Grand Prix...it's a Grand National..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 19 2008, 10:46 PM~9736072
> *hey eastside you got a PM homie
> 
> you may need to use the grand national headlights in the gran prix too
> *


Your right I do Homie...


----------



## mrdramaboxx

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrdramaboxx, spikekid999



:uh: :uh: :uh: WHAT THE HELL YA DOIN FOO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I Got Some Batteries U Can Buy When U Ready To Work On A REAL CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

fuckin nuttin homie. workin on my models :biggrin: whatcha want for the batts?? ill be doin the hydros in my car this spring


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## eastside1989

Just added a trim piece for the top...and preppin the body for paint ...Gloss black...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

MORNIN HOMIE!!!! LITTLE DAM COLD TO PAINT LOL I WANTED TO AS WELL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 20 2008, 01:44 PM~9738942
> *MORNIN HOMIE!!!!  LITTLE DAM COLD TO PAINT LOL  I WANTED TO AS WELL
> *


I can paint down cellar but it's a little cold down there ..your right Homie..I might wait a few days...and work on the rest of the model...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 20 2008, 01:22 PM~9738840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added a trim piece for the top...and preppin the body for paint ...Gloss black...
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 20 2008, 02:13 PM~9739086
> *
> *


Hi Chris....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 20 2008, 01:13 PM~9739086
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

I'am not saying anything... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

me either


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 20 2008, 10:48 PM~9742119
> *me either
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

grand prixs looking good so far!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2008, 02:15 AM~9743895
> *grand prixs looking good so far!!!
> *


Thank's bro ..I'am cutting a moon roof in it...then I'am painting it Black...


----------



## eastside1989

Anybody...Where is the best place to buy Chrome Pumps and Batteries and squire dumps? I see gold pumps but not Chrome ..for my Model Hopper...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2008, 02:15 AM~9743895
> *grand prixs looking good so far!!!
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Got my moon roof cut today...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## westempire

Looking good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

On our real hopper we have a moon roof..so I added this and you will be able to see the two pumps where the back seat was removed to see the set-up like our clubs real Grand Prix... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

On our real hopper we have a moon roof..so I added this and you will be able to see the two pumps where the back seat was removed to see the set-up like our clubs real Grand Prix... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 14 2008, 10:53 PM~9695631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Project Build... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 21 2008, 07:34 PM~9749235
> *Looking good homie!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 homie. you gonna leave the grille and bumper off like the real one too??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 14 2008, 10:53 PM~9695631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Project Build... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 21 2008, 07:34 PM~9749235
> *Looking good homie!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 homie. you gonna leave the grille and bumper off like the real one too??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 20 2008, 01:25 PM~9738857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 21 2008, 08:34 PM~9749235
> *Looking good homie!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 21 2008, 08:42 PM~9749298
> *x2 homie. you gonna leave the grille and bumper off like the real one too??
> *


Yup....


----------



## eastside1989

Our hopper was hitting on the front Bumper so it was Removed...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 21 2008, 05:29 PM~9749197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my moon roof cut today...
> *



very nice!!! :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2008, 12:39 AM~9751823
> *very nice!!!    :0
> *


Thank's for the good words...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 12 2008, 12:44 PM~9675131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 22 2008, 09:12 AM~9754086
> *yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
> *


Good morning Bro..How are ya?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 22 2008, 08:12 AM~9754086
> *yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
> *


:wave: sup bro?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Fresh Project, Im hoping to leave it at this stance


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 22 2008, 10:32 AM~9754268
> *Fresh Project, Im hoping to leave it at this stance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Model Man..can't wait to see that when it's done... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Update, did some rear end work to incorporate 56 bel-air tailights


----------



## eastside1989

Very nice....


----------



## draulics

IM BACK .. LOL 



























My new project I've done








:biggrin:


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 21 2008, 08:29 PM~9749197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my moon roof cut today...
> *


 DAMM JIM NICE JOB LIKE ALWAYS .. I get all my details lesson from u I remeber at our job how u got at me for my detail :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's Jose....your a good student.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Started the insides..


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 22 2008, 08:51 PM~9758186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's Jose....your a good student.... :biggrin:
> *


YOUR FUNNY MAN EVEN CUT THE BACK SWEET :biggrin:


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 22 2008, 10:32 AM~9754268
> *Fresh Project, Im hoping to leave it at this stance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: YOO HOMES


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jan 22 2008, 08:30 PM~9758033
> *IM BACK .. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new project I've done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Jose is that car Heineken?


----------



## cruzinlow

grand prix is lookin good there EASTSIDE  :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 23 2008, 03:30 PM~9764274
> *grand prix is lookin good there EASTSIDE   :biggrin:
> *


...Thank's Bro :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 23 2008, 08:19 PM~9766676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey its got the bumper n grille lol


----------



## julian blea

thats gona be a bad ass low low.......... hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 23 2008, 09:29 PM~9766755
> *hey its got the bumper n grille lol
> *


Yea It doesn't anymore ..after we hopped it... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 23 2008, 10:03 PM~9766991
> *thats gona be a bad ass low low.......... hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Bro...Got alot of work to go...It's getting there...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 23 2008, 09:00 PM~9766520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Thank's Bro  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

its coming together! :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2008, 01:09 AM~9768738
> *its coming together!    :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

why are you hotlinking off our site...? :cheesy: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


Save them to your computer first then upload them if you are going to do that.... I pay for bandwidth usage on the site man...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 23 2008, 09:05 PM~9766552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blueouija

the testors paint is garbage...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Well got some color on it today, I paint outside and its about 25 out today. I decided on red!!


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Color.. what kind of paint did ya use Homie?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Tamiya bright Red


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 24 2008, 12:12 PM~9771951
> *Well got some color on it today, I paint outside and its about 25 out today.  I decided on red!!
> 
> *


looks good bro...


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I will not use Testers paint in the can ever again ...it does not dry fast...only car paint in the future...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 24 2008, 04:28 PM~9773792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not use Testers paint in the can ever again ...it does not dry fast...only car paint in the future...
> *


yeah that paint sucks ass.... I think their little things of brush paint suck now too...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 24 2008, 04:51 PM~9773557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jay your camera is better at close ups...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 23 2008, 09:12 PM~9766609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good eastside


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 24 2008, 06:38 PM~9774359
> *lookin good eastside
> *


Thank's Homie....


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good! :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2008, 01:15 AM~9778287
> *lookin good!  :0
> *


Thank's ...I have to order some pumps...and dumps...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 05:20 PM~9445854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## westempire

Looking sweet! :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 25 2008, 12:47 PM~9780909
> *Looking sweet! :0
> *


 :thumbsup: Thank's man...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

u not gonna make door lines? :dunno:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2008, 06:24 AM~9787860
> *u not gonna make door lines?  :dunno:
> *


Maybe... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2008, 05:24 AM~9787860
> *u not gonna make door lines?  :dunno:
> *


shit i must be blind...i didnt even notice that lol. good eye...then again you have one lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 26 2008, 10:07 AM~9788103
> *shit i must be blind...i didnt even notice that lol. good eye...then again you have one lol
> *


:scrutinize: :wow: Guys the plastic is real hard and dried out on this old Model..I don't think I will cut lines on it...The fender already broke it is very fragile ...I took too many hours cutting the moon roof out. It will be easier when I layout the decals on the body the way the body is ..Thank's for the good points...and you do have a good eye for detail... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

are you keeping the front off like the real one


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 26 2008, 12:22 PM~9790612
> *are you keeping the front off like the real one
> *


you don't read do you?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 26 2008, 06:22 PM~9790612
> *are you keeping the front off like the real one
> *


Ahh Yup... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2008, 06:28 PM~9790635
> *you don't read do you?
> *


I have a fourth grade Education.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 26 2008, 12:33 PM~9790656
> *I have a fourth grade Education.... :biggrin:
> *


not you..... the other guy..... he make comments and asks questions all over the forum.... most times what he asked is already posted.... like how he askin if u gonna leave off the front end.... how many times have u answered that question?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2008, 06:51 PM~9790731
> *not you..... the other guy..... he make comments and asks questions all over the forum.... most times what he asked is already posted.... like how he askin if u gonna leave off the front end.... how many times have u answered that question?
> *


Well he could be Handy capped... :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Looks great how bout a pic of the underside so people like me can learn how to raise a suspension!!

thanks Bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 26 2008, 07:40 PM~9790965
> *Looks great how bout a pic of the underside so people like me can learn how to raise a suspension!!
> 
> thanks Bro
> *


I will show the underside but I'am not done with all the supports...yet... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 26 2008, 07:40 PM~9790965
> *Looks great how bout a pic of the underside so people like me can learn how to raise a suspension!!
> 
> thanks Bro
> *


I will later but I'am still putting Brackets and trailing arms on..and I need Chains... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 26 2008, 07:40 PM~9790965
> *Looks great how bout a pic of the underside so people like me can learn how to raise a suspension!!
> 
> thanks Bro
> *


I will later but I'am still putting Brackets and trailing arms on..and I need Chains... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 26 2008, 07:40 PM~9790965
> *Looks great how bout a pic of the underside so people like me can learn how to raise a suspension!!
> 
> thanks Bro
> *


I will when I finish the Brackets and Chains... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies,,,


----------



## tyhodge07

thats a hugh lock up.. if your goin off the pic you need to lower it to about half of whats left on the cylinder under the springs, cuz the wheels are gonna lift it another quarter inch or w/e


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 27 2008, 09:40 AM~9794392
> *thats a hugh lock up.. if your goin off the pic you need to lower it to about half of whats left on the cylinder under the springs, cuz the wheels are gonna lift it another quarter inch or w/e
> *


I'am building with help of the three guys in our club that built the real Hopper...I will asked them ...But I know the car does have a very high lock-up...Thank's for your input...I will check this out with the real builders...


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD EASTSIDE, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## ItalianStallion131

look up, how many times will you say that to me again lol. Did we have computer issues lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 27 2008, 09:08 AM~9794440
> *I'am building with help of the three guys in our club that built the real Hopper...I will asked them ...But I know the car does have a very high lock-up...Thank's for your input...I will check this out with the real builders...
> *


yea, the lockups pretty high, but after you got the rear wheels on and the front end, the front end will be hittin the ground if not lifting the front wheels up.. i tried for a big lockup like that with my old grandnational and it happened to not work right, and i used the same parts you got in the rear


----------



## eastside1989

I cut a little off..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 27 2008, 12:10 PM~9794754
> *look up, how many times will you say that to me again lol.  Did we have computer issues lol
> *


Yea ..It was locking up Bro,,, :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 27 2008, 01:40 PM~9795199
> *yea, the lockups pretty high, but after you got the rear wheels on and the front end, the front end will be hittin the ground if not lifting the front wheels up..  i tried for a big lockup like that with my old grandnational and it happened to not work right, and i used the same parts you got in the rear
> *


With our club Hopper the Bumper hit the pavement alot so we removed it...


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

lookin good homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u actually got some chain that looks correct..... keep it up homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2008, 06:47 PM~9796964
> *lookin good homie.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  u actually got some chain that looks correct..... keep it up homie
> *


Thank's My hobby Store has all sizes of Chain...alot of Boat builder use it...


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good man. whats cut outta the trunk floor there??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he cut out the spare tire well....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

looks like the spare tire well


----------



## spikekid999

ah gotcha


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 27 2008, 05:58 PM~9797030-->
> 
> 
> 
> he cut out the spare tire well....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Jan 27 2008, 06:00 PM~9797037
> *looks like the spare tire well
> *




we ran out of room on the real car for the rear pump and the spare tire well was just dead space so we mounted the pump under the car there...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 27 2008, 08:40 AM~9794392
> *thats a hugh lock up.. if your goin off the pic you need to lower it to about half of whats left on the cylinder under the springs, cuz the wheels are gonna lift it another quarter inch or w/e
> *


after the special lock up kit I put together for the real car Jim should be correct.....


the original lock up was 44 inches from the bottom of the back bumper to the pavement.... I plan on adding another 6 inches of lock up.....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 27 2008, 06:14 PM~9797098
> *we ran out of room on the real car for the rear pump and the spare tire well was just dead space so we mounted the pump under the car there...
> *





















the rear pump can be seen in the bottom picture as well.... everyone thought it was a piston pump because the tank is double long... but that was just to hold more oil for the higher lift....


----------



## eastside1989

I will add the yellow smilies when I get my pumps.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## EVIL C

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999

lookin good eastside. you gonna paint the taillights red or use a pair of monte lenses modified to fit?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 27 2008, 08:18 PM~9797490
> *lookin good eastside. you gonna paint the taillights red or use a pair of monte lenses modified to fit?
> *


Don't Know yet Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

With my left over parts on this build..I can make a regal Race car Donk... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

thats bitchin bro


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

in the last pic u can see how oversized the fenderwells on the body are.... thats why i used a monte body and grafted parts on....  looks tight still tho :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2008, 08:53 PM~9797766
> *in the last pic u can see how oversized the fenderwells on the body are.... thats why i used a monte body and grafted parts on....  looks tight still tho  :thumbsup:
> *


This is my first Hopper...I'll get better in time... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 27 2008, 08:48 PM~9797726
> *thats bitchin bro
> *


Thank's Homie..


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin damn good!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 27 2008, 06:56 PM~9797781
> *This is my first Hopper...I'll get better in time... :biggrin:
> *


you gonna add a motor and make it an actual hopper?? That would be cool and since its just a front hopper, pretty easy to wire up. PM me if you need help or have questions.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 27 2008, 11:06 PM~9798856
> *lookin damn good!!!    :cheesy:
> *


Got alot of details left ...and I'am waiting for my pumps ...It's getting there..thank's ...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 27 2008, 11:09 PM~9798884
> *you gonna add a motor and make it an actual hopper?? That would be cool and since its just a front hopper, pretty easy to wire up. PM me if you need help or have questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet Ride man...very nice work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 27 2008, 09:10 PM~9798895
> *Sweet Ride man...very nice work.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you, it was built just as a quick toy. The hopper works great on it, if your intrested in turning your car into one we can help you do it. All the information is on this site. 

Maybe that's an idea for your left over parts too!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 27 2008, 11:14 PM~9798902
> *Thank you, it was built just as a quick toy. The hopper works great on it, if your intrested in turning your car into one we can help you do it. All the information is on this site.
> 
> Maybe that's an idea for your left over parts too!
> *


I might make one later on ..My first hopper is not going to hop...Maybe I can make the Regal into one...


----------



## blueouija

good morning pops


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 28 2008, 09:42 AM~9801458
> *good morning pops
> *


Good morning Jay...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 27 2008, 08:51 PM~9797747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 27 2008, 08:09 PM~9798884
> *you gonna add a motor and make it an actual hopper?? That would be cool and since its just a front hopper, pretty easy to wire up. PM me if you need help or have questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I know that car. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2008, 10:12 AM~9801536
> *I know that car.  :biggrin:
> *


You do? :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 28 2008, 07:16 AM~9801557
> *You do? :wow:
> *



sure nuff.  He built a hopper outta it. But thats for a different thread and not yours. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2008, 10:34 AM~9801620
> *sure nuff.        He built a hopper outta it.  But thats for a different thread and not yours.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2008, 08:12 AM~9801536
> *I know that car.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir!! That is your beauty! It's got a good home, minus the parts i stripped off lol. 

Lets see some more progress pics! What did you get done today on your hopper?


----------



## blueouija




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 28 2008, 03:47 PM~9803528
> *Yes sir!! That is your beauty! It's got a good home, minus the parts i stripped off lol.
> 
> Lets see some more progress pics! What did you get done today on your hopper?
> *


Not much..I was at work today... :uh:


----------



## draulics

LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## mademan

lookin real good!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2008, 10:05 PM~9806645
> *lookin real good!
> *













Thank's Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jan 28 2008, 07:43 PM~9805279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Jose... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2008, 03:51 PM~9790731
> *not you..... the other guy..... he make comments and asks questions all over the forum.... most times what he asked is already posted.... like how he askin if u gonna leave off the front end.... how many times have u answered that question?
> *



nah i didn't read it i don't appreciate the sarcasm who the fuck cares 
what i ask or read maybe i just came home and didn't read his whole 
topic ,,handicapped my ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 28 2008, 06:58 PM~9806582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ready to nose up? :biggrin: 









JK big homie. Grand prixs looking badass.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2008, 03:07 AM~9810124
> *ready to nose up?    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK big homie.    Grand prixs looking badass.
> *


I will be ready to nose up when I recieve my pumps from Ebay...I still have to make my rack in the back seat..and trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 28 2008, 10:31 PM~9806878
> *nah i didn't read it i don't appreciate the sarcasm who the fuck cares
> what i ask or read maybe i just came home and didn't read his whole
> topic ,,handicapped my ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


At first I thought he was callin me stupid...it's all good man...all in fun in here...Hay your from New York...do you know anybody in the Solow club...? I had a good time at there BBQ last year...Alot of nice lowriders in New York...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Chippers... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

good morning pops


----------



## ItalianStallion131

MORNIN YA'LL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 29 2008, 11:03 AM~9811454
> *MORNIN YA'LL
> *


 :wave: Hi Bro...How are ya Today?


----------



## westempire

Man that's looking gooooood! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Dec 12 2007, 02:07 PM~9436631-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 02:19 PM~9436752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jan 29 2008, 07:22 PM~9814952
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You like My DUI Scene?


----------



## eastside1989

I made my dumps today...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

awesome awesome Me Like


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks great. :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 30 2008, 03:11 AM~9819709
> *looks great.    :0
> *


Thank's but I'am going to make new dumps I can make them better.that was my first try... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 29 2008, 09:40 PM~9816391
> *awesome awesome Me Like
> *


You mean your Square...Like Square Dumps ...J/k...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2008, 03:07 AM~9810124
> *ready to nose up?    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK big homie.    Grand prixs looking badass.
> *











Ill nose up LOL :biggrin:


----------



## draulics




----------



## eastside1989

My second set of Dumps... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

My hard Lines too... :biggrin:


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 30 2008, 08:44 PM~9825108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hard Lines too... :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## draulics

Jim lookz good homes ..Ask jay who this :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jan 30 2008, 08:48 PM~9825154
> *Jim lookz good homes ..Ask jay who this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gee..let me think....hmmmmm is this Jose? :uh:


----------



## draulics

BEFORE


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 30 2008, 08:51 PM~9825173
> *Gee..let me think....hmmmmm is this Jose? :uh:
> *



No the models name


----------



## draulics

MOCK UP ON MY CADDY 





























:biggrin:


----------



## draulics




----------



## ItalianStallion131

one of you need to teach me how to 3 wheel lol


----------



## ItalianStallion131

is that at heritage ice cream


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jan 30 2008, 09:15 PM~9825432
> *MOCK UP ON MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice Caddy Jose... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Jan 30 2008, 08:20 PM~9825504-->
> 
> 
> 
> one of you need to teach me how to 3 wheel lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anytime bro....
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Jan 30 2008, 08:21 PM~9825520
> *is that at heritage ice cream
> *


yes.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jan 30 2008, 02:15 PM~9824837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill nose up LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 06:46 AM~9829566
> *Good morning Everybody....
> *


x2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 09:10 AM~9829662
> *x2
> *


Jay when are ya going to work on your Models?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 09:02 AM~9829796
> *Jay when are ya going to work on your Models?
> *


when I have some extra time....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 10:06 AM~9829806
> *when I have some extra time....
> *


oooK kay.. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 09:07 AM~9829811
> *oooK kay.. :biggrin:
> *


whhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttt?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 10:09 AM~9829815
> *whhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttt?
> *


OK... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

morning lowell ryders


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 31 2008, 10:32 AM~9829883
> *morning lowell ryders
> *


How ya doing Homie...?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

not bad, just workin on the engine to my 64 impala


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 31 2008, 12:53 PM~9830848
> *not bad, just workin on the engine to my 64 impala
> *


Nice is this a lolo your building?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

yes


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 31 2008, 01:33 PM~9831160
> *yes
> *


Cool... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 31 2008, 09:32 AM~9829883
> *morning lowell ryders
> *


sup bro?


----------



## eastside1989

Got my pumps for my Hopper...and a few other Goodies... :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

hey could u make me some decals


----------



## blueouija

I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???

Currently I'm in second place.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908











Thank you all and God Bless.... 


Jay


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 31 2008, 05:50 PM~9833168
> *hey could u make me some decals
> *


well first I need to see if I can make my own ...then maybe..I have the kit..But I have some computer time to size it right .I will do that on paper first...I never did this before...Keep tuned to my Thread... :biggrin:


If they come out crappy you won't want any...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 04:54 PM~9833197
> *well first I need to see if I can make my own ...then maybe.. ihave the kit..But I have some computer time to size it right .I will do that on paper first...I never did this before...Keep tuned to my Thread... :biggrin:
> *


Plus I need a yellow ink cartridge.... 

but other than that I don't see any issues maybe making custom decals to order to our fellow modelers.... 

we'll be sure to post our results with it once we begin...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 23 2008, 09:12 PM~9766609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My Project....Need my Decals and a few other Details....plus I'am starting my Pump rack in the back seat this weekend...on my Model...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

where did you get those rims!!!!!! I NEED A SET FOR MY IMPALA


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 31 2008, 08:40 PM~9834570
> *where did you get those rims!!!!!!  I NEED A SET FOR MY IMPALA
> *


Ebay...3.99 with two pumps a cont kit and four rims...Gold or chrome..Extra for white wall.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I got one pump in....with extra long Hydro fluid tank.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## low4oshow

does the real car have that


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 31 2008, 08:58 PM~9834728
> *does the real car have that
> *


Yes,,,But it's black...and it needs a large tank to fill the the Rear ...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

how come i can never find that stuff on ebay


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 31 2008, 09:04 PM~9834780
> *how come i can never find that stuff on ebay
> *


I typed in wire wheels and pumps in toys section...


----------



## low4oshow

the guy that sells em make them his self.they cost like 3 dollars


----------



## eastside1989

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 27 2008, 07:24 PM~9797158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rear pump can be seen in the bottom picture as well.... everyone thought it was a piston pump because the tank is double long... but that was just to hold more oil for the higher lift....
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 08:55 PM~9834705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 05:53 PM~9833189
> *I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


Good luck Jay hopr you win ....I voted for ya...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

oh ok i saw those before, but with no tires its useless for me


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 31 2008, 09:20 PM~9834941
> *oh ok i saw those before, but with no tires its useless for me
> *


Dude he will set up a deal with tires too ..Just ask him ..I did ...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 08:16 PM~9834902
> *Good luck Jay hopr you win ....I voted for ya...
> *


thanks pops... hopefully we can pull ahead on this one...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 09:40 PM~9835128
> *thanks pops... hopefully we can pull ahead on this one...
> *


Your welcome jay after all your my son< My club Pres. < My Model Building Buddie <and My Homie> And your alot Bigger than me..... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Jan 31 2008, 07:52 PM~9834665-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one pump in....with extra long Hydro fluid tank.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 07:55 PM~9834705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks good pops...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Jan 31 2008, 07:58 PM~9834728
> *does the real car have that
> *


yes sir....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 08:47 PM~9835210
> *Your welcome jay after all your my son< My club Pres. < My Model Building Buddie <and My Homie> And your alot Bigger than me..... :biggrin:
> *



 yeah but don't forget your pretty damn strong.. I think you under estimate your strength.... kinda like how some mentally challenged people are really strong.. J/P


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 09:50 PM~9835256
> *  yeah but don't forget your pretty damn strong.. I think you under estimate your strength.... kinda like how some mentally challenged people are really strong.. J/P
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: Dam...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 09:50 PM~9835256
> *  yeah but don't forget your pretty damn strong.. I think you under estimate your strength.... kinda like how some mentally challenged people are really strong.. J/P
> *


Dam... :uh:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 08:56 PM~9835337
> *Dam... :uh:
> *


 :0  


I'm just messin with you pops.... Glad to have you in the club and I'm very proud to have you as my father...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 10:03 PM~9835412
> *:0
> I'm just messin with you pops.... Glad to have you in the club and I'm very proud to have you as my father...
> *


Thank's Jay ...if I had the money I would buy you that dump,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 09:04 PM~9835435
> *Thank's Jay ...if I had the money I would buy you that dump,,,, :biggrin:
> *



that's ok... you need it more than me...


----------



## eastside1989

Hi Owen...


----------



## blueouija

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *owen*, Aztecbike



What's up Owen you Donkey? :biggrin: LOL



are you going to be at the shop Sat night? I figured I may stop in....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 27 2008, 08:51 PM~9797747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 07:16 PM~9834902
> *Good luck Jay hopr you win ....I voted for ya...
> *


me to :cheesy:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 09:28 PM~9835671
> *me to  :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 10:29 PM~9835676
> *thanks bro...
> *


The people in the Model section are the best ...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 10:29 PM~9835676
> *thanks bro...
> *


The people in the Model section are the best ...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 09:37 PM~9835731
> *The people in the Model section are the best ...
> *




it's a whole different world in the model section....


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 06:55 PM~9834705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Job :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 10:38 PM~9835735
> *it's a whole different world in the model section....
> *


Yea,,,alot of good Homies in here...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 31 2008, 10:41 PM~9835751
> *Nice Job :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Bro..This is my first Hopper...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 7 2008, 08:33 PM~9632933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blueouija

good night pops...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Jan 31 2008, 06:16 PM~9834902-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Jay hopr you win ....I voted for ya...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 07:28 PM~9835671
> *me to  :cheesy:
> *




me 3 bro! Good luck. 




That GP hoppers badass.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 1 2008, 12:52 AM~9837371
> *me 3 bro!    Good luck.
> That GP hoppers badass.
> *


Thank's alot homie for supporting your fellow Modelers.. :biggrin: .


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 05:53 PM~9833189
> *I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


Thank you for your votes..Jay is very close...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 11:52 PM~9837371
> *me 3 bro!    Good luck.
> That GP hoppers badass.
> *


thank you for your vote


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 10:11 PM~9835526
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: owen, Aztecbike
> What's up Owen you Donkey?  :biggrin: LOL
> are you going to be at the shop Sat night? I figured I may stop in....
> *


 :0


----------



## owen

whats up ill be here just give me a call the hopper looks good jimbo


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by owen_@Feb 1 2008, 11:56 AM~9840288
> *whats up ill be here just give me a call the hopper looks good jimbo
> *


Thank's owen comming from you that says alot... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good eastside. now you need the smilies on the differential cover and the the pump tank lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 1 2008, 02:12 PM~9841337
> *lookin good eastside. now you need the smilies on the differential cover and the the pump tank lol
> *


Thank's Bro..yup I'am doing that this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by owen_@Feb 1 2008, 10:56 AM~9840288
> *whats up ill be here just give me a call the hopper looks good jimbo
> *


cool will do bro


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 1 2008, 11:35 AM~9840564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



looks good pops... pretty damn close to the real thing so far..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 1 2008, 04:34 PM~9842415
> *looks good pops... pretty damn close to the real thing so far..
> *


Thank's Jay you should Know You Built the real one with some of the guys in the club...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jan 30 2008, 08:15 PM~9825432
> *MOCK UP ON MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



how much for you to do a model of my caddy?


----------



## eastside1989

I started the back seat area for the Hydros and I drilled the Cyclinders out for the hose..


----------



## eastside1989

These are some of the drills I used...


----------



## eastside1989

One of the drills... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 10:42 PM~9835758
> *Yea,,,alot of good Homies in here...
> *



Now u know why i dont go to much in post your ride page. time to time :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 31 2008, 08:55 PM~9834705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMMM JIM :0  :thumbsup: TIGHT ASS HELL HOMES


----------



## draulics

DETAIL IS ON POINT


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 1 2008, 08:24 PM~9843957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PUMP IN THE BACK SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Feb 1 2008, 08:26 PM~9843981
> *DETAIL IS ON POINT
> *


Thank's Jose...Hardluck loves your caddy ..He want's you to make him one...


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 1 2008, 08:28 PM~9844004
> *Thank's Jose...Hardluck loves your caddy ..He want's you to make him one...
> *



SORRY I BAERLY GOT TIME FOR ME WITH THE KIDS .. MY BAD HARDLUCK HOMES


----------



## eastside1989

I'am going too build the rack for the front pumps this week end.. :biggrin:


----------



## draulics

JIM U SHOULD MAKE JAYS CAR TOO


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 1 2008, 08:31 PM~9844034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'am going too build the rack for the front pumps this week end.. :biggrin:
> *



DAMM MAN WOW IS ALL I CAN SAY


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Feb 1 2008, 08:31 PM~9844035
> *JIM U SHOULD MAKE JAYS CAR TOO
> *


Make jay as a Model? :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 1 2008, 08:33 PM~9844046
> *Make jay as a Model? :uh:
> *


There is no Model for that...and if there was he should make his own Ride...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 27 2008, 08:46 PM~9797709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blueouija

I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???

Currently I'm in second place.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908









Thank you all and God Bless.... 
Jay


----------



## blueouija

I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???

Currently I'm in second place.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908









Thank you all and God Bless.... 
Jay


----------



## eastside1989

I think you need 6 more votes for first place Jay...Good Luck..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 1 2008, 11:07 PM~9845319
> *I think you need 6 more votes for first place Jay...Good Luck..
> *


Jay your only four votes from a tie...Just a few more Homie Good luck...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 1 2008, 09:04 PM~9845297
> *I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


i know there a few more here....GO VOTE FOR THIS ONE.....

click the link :cheesy:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 2 2008, 11:23 AM~9848304
> *i know there a few more here....GO VOTE FOR THIS ONE.....
> 
> click the link :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 1 2008, 08:04 PM~9845297
> *I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


u got my vote


----------



## 85longbed

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 2 2008, 09:40 AM~9848377
> *u got my vote
> *


mine too :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I started plumbing my set-up..and added two pumps in the back seat area..


----------



## eastside1989

Thank you all that voted for Jay's set-up..he's getting very close... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 1 2008, 08:31 PM~9844034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'am going too build the rack for the front pumps this week end.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

Looking real good eastside1989 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 2 2008, 08:39 PM~9850844
> *Looking real good eastside1989 :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's man ...


----------



## eastside1989

I made my dumps and check valves...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 2 2008, 03:49 PM~9849714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all that voted for Jay's set-up..he's getting very close... :biggrin:
> *





x2 I want to thank everyone who has helped me out...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 2 2008, 11:09 PM~9851556
> *x2 I want to thank everyone who has helped me out...
> *


Jay your one vote behind the leader now....just a couple more votes will bring you in the lead....Good luck...Buddie...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 2 2008, 10:15 PM~9851586
> *Jay your one vote behind the leader now....just a couple more votes will bring you in the lead....Good luck...Buddie...
> *




yeah I'm very thankful of the help I've gotten in the model topic... def good people in here...  





BTW your model is looking good..... the pumps look just like the real thing


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 2 2008, 11:32 PM~9851694
> *yeah I'm very thankful of the help I've gotten in the model topic... def good people in here...
> BTW your model is looking good..... the pumps look just like the real thing
> *


Thank's Jay ...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Starting to run my front Hoses..


----------



## low4oshow

looks good.do you have pics of the real set up.


----------



## eastside1989

I may post pics of the real set-up later....


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 2 2008, 05:32 PM~9851694
> *yeah I'm very thankful of the help I've gotten in the model topic... def good people in here...
> BTW your model is looking good..... the pumps look just like the real thing
> *


i voted for u the othr day...  

that hopper is lookin killer homie.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 04:16 PM~9855508
> *i voted for u the othr day...
> 
> that hopper is lookin killer homie.....
> *


Thank's and Thank's Homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 03:16 PM~9855508
> *i voted for u the othr day...
> 
> that hopper is lookin killer homie.....
> *


thank you very much homie....


----------



## eastside1989

Game Time...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 3 2008, 06:04 PM~9857000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




tight bro!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 4 2008, 03:51 AM~9859771
> *tight bro!!!
> *


Thank's man...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 3 2008, 05:16 PM~9856258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Time...
> *


box it all back up :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 4 2008, 09:49 AM~9860311
> *box it all back up :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


Ok ..it will be out next year again... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 1 2008, 02:35 PM~9841557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 1 2008, 11:04 PM~9845297
> *I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


Jay still needs your vote...Modelers please help...Thank's for your support...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 4 2008, 09:18 PM~9865035
> *Jay still needs your vote...Modelers please help...Thank's for your support...
> *



thank you all who have helped me out....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 5 2008, 10:17 AM~9868388
> *thank you all who have helped me out....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 4 2008, 07:12 AM~9860362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
shits lookin tight bro, i like that shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 02:52 PM~9869750
> *shits lookin tight bro, i like that shit :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 4 2008, 08:13 PM~9864984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! Eastside :0 :0 :0 that's looking nice!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 5 2008, 05:57 PM~9870893
> *WOW! Eastside :0  :0  :0 that's looking nice!
> *


Thank's Bro....still got alot of work to go...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I am going to put chains on the A-Arms next...


----------



## cruzinlow

that looks sweet bro,......hittin some mad switches up in here :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 07:14 PM~9871405
> *that looks sweet bro,......hittin some mad switches up in here :biggrin:
> *


Thank's You gave me an Idea...I don't have a swith box yet....Thank's Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

:thumbsup: :roflmao: haha sweet bro no prob LOL


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 07:21 PM~9871439
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao: haha sweet bro no prob LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Don't Drink and Drive.... :angel:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 05:53 PM~9833189
> *I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


 Jay is in second place behind bye only four votes....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 6 2008, 06:55 AM~9876072
> *Jay is in second place behind bye only four votes....
> *


that's right... and thank you to all who have helped out so far....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 6 2008, 05:26 PM~9879271
> *that's right... and thank you to all who have helped out so far....
> *


----------



## spikekid999

any updates on the gran prix there eastside??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 6 2008, 08:49 PM~9880198
> *any updates on the gran prix there eastside??
> *


I will post some soon...


----------



## blueouija

TTT


----------



## blueouija

I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???

Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908









Thank you all and God Bless.... 
Jay


----------



## eastside1989

Jay needs your vote today..I just got back from the eye doctor .I had an eye operation Yesterday.Once my Eye is better I will be posting more Pics of my Projects...Today is the last Day to Vote ..Thank's for all your Help in the Model Topic .Jay and I thank all you Homies for your support...Peace ...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 8 2008, 10:40 AM~9894178
> *Jay needs your vote today..I just got back from the eye doctor .I had an eye operation Yesterday.Once my Eye is better I will be posting more Pics of my Projects...Today is the last Day to Vote ..Thank's for all your Help in the Model Topic .Jay and I thank all you Homies for your support...Peace ...
> *


rest your eye pops... I'll see you at lunch time...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 8 2008, 10:40 AM~9894178
> *Jay needs your vote today..I just got back from the eye doctor .I had an eye operation Yesterday.Once my Eye is better I will be posting more Pics of my Projects...Today is the last Day to Vote ..Thank's for all your Help in the Model Topic .Jay and I thank all you Homies for your support...Peace ...
> *



The valve will be yours if I win pops......  I already have a few valves I'd like you to have one considering you encouraged me with lowriding all these years and now it your time to get your truck juiced...


----------



## blueouija

get well soon pops....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Feb 8 2008, 11:16 AM~9895324-->
> 
> 
> 
> The valve will be yours if I win pops......   I already have a few valves I'd like you to have one considering you encouraged me with lowriding all these years and now it your time to get your truck juiced...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwww :biggrin: JK homies, it good to see that father/son connection. My dad hates low riders.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 08:55 PM~9899344
> *get well soon pops....
> *



X2 big homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 8 2008, 06:55 PM~9899859
> *awwwwwwwwwww  :biggrin:    JK homies,  it good to see that father/son connection.    My dad hates low riders.
> 
> X2  big homie.
> *


*X-2*


----------



## eastside1989

I'am Back...I just put safety Chains on the arms....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

It's great working with Plastic again...Now I have a new Plastic lens in my Left Eye...and I will be able to build my Models with better a much improved lens...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Feb 8 2008, 11:55 PM~9899344-->
> 
> 
> 
> get well soon pops....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 12:55 AM~9899859
> *awwwwwwwwwww  :biggrin:    JK homies,  it good to see that father/son connection.    My dad hates low riders.
> 
> X2  big homie.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Feb 9 2008, 01:39 AM~9900171
> *X-2
> *


Thank's Everybody...in a few week's my eye should be healed...


----------



## ElRafa

Nice GP homie hope your eye get better quickly


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 9 2008, 09:44 PM~9904280
> *Nice GP homie hope your eye get better quickly
> *


Thank's alot Bro...Yea I can see good enough to work on my Model...so I'am Happy .... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 9 2008, 09:58 PM~9904364
> *lookin good homie
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep it comin homie


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 02:07 PM~9436631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


graphic


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 9 2008, 06:52 PM~9904343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who's birthday?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Feb 9 2008, 11:04 PM~9905297
> *who's birthday?
> *




The superbowl party cake... :0


----------



## eastside1989

I started out making my Tail Lights....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I still got the Head light to do ..The Glass...and I might sand and repaint the Body before try making the Decals...


----------



## spikekid999

tails look good. whatd you make em out of??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 10 2008, 02:10 PM~9908611
> *tails look good. whatd you make em out of??
> *


Left over Spruce from the Regal tail light ..I cut three parts to make them...only glue the top two ..and later when I install I will glue the third bottom piece.Because it curves out a little...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

oh no it hopped on that poor bike!!!! :0


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: oop's...


----------



## spikekid999

GP is lookin damn good homie. cant wait to see it with the decals


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 10 2008, 06:40 PM~9909905
> *GP is lookin damn good homie. cant wait to see it with the decals
> *



Thank's..Bro


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies...


----------



## spikekid999

now you need a HAVE A NICE DAY decal for under the rear axle there :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 11 2008, 02:08 PM~9916032
> *now you need a HAVE A NICE DAY decal for under the rear axle there :biggrin:
> *


Im working on it but don't have anything small enough in yellow...any Idea's?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 10 2008, 09:09 PM~9910746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 11 2008, 01:39 PM~9916210
> *Im working on it but don't have anything small enough in yellow...any Idea's?
> *


mag lenz and a tooth pick :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa

Now thats a hopper :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

its coming along! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 11 2008, 08:39 AM~9916210
> *Im working on it but don't have anything small enough in yellow...any Idea's?
> *


rose art gel pens :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Damn that GP came along nicely homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Feb 11 2008, 06:46 PM~9917840-->
> 
> 
> 
> mag lenz and a tooth pick :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try tat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 06:59 PM~9917951
> *Now thats a hopper  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 01:18 AM~9921243
> *its coming along!  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's Man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 01:20 AM~9921265
> *rose art gel pens  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool I'll look for them...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Waco_@Feb 12 2008, 01:20 AM~9921269
> *Damn that GP came along nicely homie! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies...I did a stupid thing I put my rear window on my Wood stove for just a little and I melted it...I was trying to take a bend out of it...It looked like chewiing Gum later...What a dumb ass .. :uh: I will be posting up some pics later tonight...Peace ...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 13 2008, 11:44 AM~9932329
> *Good morning Homies...I did a stupid thing I put my rear window on my Wood stove for just a little and I melted it...I was trying to take a bend out of it...It looked like chewiing Gum later...What a dumb ass .. :uh: I will be posting up some pics later tonight...Peace ...
> *


D'OH!!!

i did that with the hood for my dart model on my desk lap. luckily i got it fixed.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2008, 02:14 PM~9932983
> *D'OH!!!
> 
> i did that with the hood for my dart model on my desk lap. luckily i got it fixed.
> *


Before I knew it ..it was Toast... :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

ya i set my hood on the lamp cuz the paint was a lil sticky yet and i was on there for maybe 5 min and i looked and it was all warped. i had to heat it and up a lil and bend it back and add lots of bondo lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2008, 06:48 PM~9935051
> *ya i set my hood on the lamp cuz the paint was a lil sticky yet and i was on there for maybe 5 min and i looked and it was all warped. i had to heat it and up a lil and bend it back and add lots of bondo lol
> *


That must of sucked....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## SOLOW Models

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

>


----------



## eastside1989

I cut out my Grill ..like the real Hopper... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Feb 13 2008, 07:40 PM~9935946-->
> 
> 
> 
> That must of sucked....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya it did but ya know...shit happens. heres the pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2007, 12:35 AM~9474322
> *FUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!! :angry:    :guns:  :banghead:  :tears: :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Dec 22 2007, 04:48 PM~9509465
> *done some work to the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the bodyline back, still needs a lil work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BTW the GP is lookin kick ass!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2008, 09:04 PM~9936126
> *ya it did but ya know...shit happens. heres the pics of it
> BTW the GP is lookin kick ass!!
> *


Thank's Bro....Got some more Detail stuff to do on the GP...Then I got to work on the Decals...Later Bro...Thank's for sharing the pics of your Hood...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 13 2008, 08:44 PM~9935985
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning .... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

TGIF... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 15 2008, 06:48 AM~9947851
> *TGIF... :biggrin:
> *


that dont mean nothin to me cuz i still gotta work tomorrow


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 15 2008, 08:07 AM~9947872
> *that dont mean nothin to me cuz i still gotta work tomorrow
> *


That sucks... :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

ya 6 ta noon. only good thing bout it i its over time so i get payed time and a half :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 13 2008, 06:56 PM~9936059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut out my Grill ..like the real Hopper... :biggrin:
> *


That stance looks killer homie!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 15 2008, 11:23 AM~9948458
> *ya 6 ta noon. only good thing bout it i its over time so i get payed time and a half :biggrin:
> *


Well that's good...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 15 2008, 12:24 PM~9948837
> *That stance looks killer homie!!! :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Bro..it's just like the real one.... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

looks good


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 15 2008, 04:55 PM~9950669
> *looks good
> *


Thank's Bro.....


----------



## spikekid999

cant wait to see it with the dacals on it


----------



## eastside1989

What is the best way of cutting trunk's and doors....? a Knife or saw? :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 15 2008, 05:58 PM~9952041
> *What is the best way of cutting trunk's and doors....? a Knife or saw? :uh:
> *


knife


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 15 2008, 08:00 PM~9952060
> *knife
> *


Ok why is that Bro..?


----------



## southside groovin

b/c u can cut complex lines with a knife. there are sum cases where a saw works good but not very many. i have a scribe thing that looks like a metal pencil that i run over the linesa few times to deepen them, then i use the backside of a #11 blade til i see the white lines on the back of the plastic, andthen i use thread from there....


----------



## eastside1989

My next Regal is going to be a Radical..and I got alot of cutting to do...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 15 2008, 08:06 PM~9952103
> *b/c u can cut complex lines with a knife. there are sum cases where a saw works good but not very many. i have a scribe thing that looks like a metal pencil that i run over the linesa few times to deepen them, then i use the backside of a #11 blade til i see the white lines on the back of the plastic, andthen i use thread from there....
> *


Thank's for the tip...


----------



## southside groovin

anytime bro. i know i havent commented much on here but i take a look at this topic every time it comes up and your work is outstanding bro. keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 15 2008, 07:34 PM~9951841
> *cant wait to see it with the dacals on it
> *


Me too...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 15 2008, 08:10 PM~9952134
> *anytime bro. i know i havent commented much on here but i take a look at this topic every time it comes up and your work is outstanding bro. keep it up :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's for the good words and help... :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 15 2008, 07:10 PM~9952134
> *anytime bro. i know i havent commented much on here but i take a look at this topic every time it comes up and your work is outstanding bro. keep it up :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 16 2008, 01:01 AM~9954365
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Good Morning Modelers...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2008, 09:12 AM~9956558
> *:biggrin: Good Morning Modelers...
> *


:wave: good morning pops.....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 16 2008, 10:17 AM~9956570
> *:wave: good morning pops.....
> *


What are ya up to?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 13 2008, 02:40 PM~9935946
> *That must of sucked....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i get a pic of the chassis? i'd like to see where u mounted your trailing arms for the rear axle....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2008, 12:03 PM~9956861
> *can i get a pic of the chassis? i'd like to see where u mounted your trailing arms for the rear axle....
> *


Sure I'll post some later on today...when I can ...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Hope that good for you Bro...I used nails for the cylinders...and drilled threw the springs and frame...and put casings on the inside ...


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u know u can put more than one pic per post right?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2008, 04:14 PM~9957986
> *u know u can put more than one pic per post right?
> *


Yup.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 16 2008, 04:14 PM~9957984
> *lookin good
> *


Thank's


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

It took a while ..But i found a 20/0 Brush fpr "Have a Nice Day!" :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Now I'am going to rust up the chains.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2008, 03:49 PM~9958157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a small brush.

lookin more and more like the real deal


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 05:10 PM~9958237
> *damn thats a small brush.
> 
> lookin more and more like the real deal
> *


Thank's Homie ..Just got the Brush at my Hobby store ..it's the smallest they have...I never have seen one before...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2008, 04:58 PM~9958200
> *Now I'am going to rust up the chains.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2008, 09:56 AM~9957870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that good for you Bro...I used nails for the cylinders...and drilled threw the springs and frame...and put casings on the inside ...
> *


perfect man..... thanks a lot  gonna do a similar setup for my malibu wagon....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2008, 07:35 PM~9958754
> *perfect man..... thanks a lot   gonna do a similar setup for my malibu wagon....
> *


cool....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My next project after my hopper...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

now your missing the glass and taillights for the buick lol and everything else for it, or you gonna make a race car out of it?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2008, 09:16 PM~9959563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 being crushed by the hopper lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 10:15 PM~9959560
> *now your missing the glass and taillights for the buick lol and everything else for it, or you gonna make a race car out of it?
> *


I have the tail lights ...I'am going to make the glass...and the seats and make the inside all custom...and I have nice gold wheels for it...and a chain wheel....and a few other items....But the hard part will be making the stock car frame into a lowrider ..I;am going to cut the roll cage and other stuff... :biggrin:




But I could make it a racing Donk... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 10:20 PM~9959584
> *:0 being crushed by the hopper lol
> *


Ha ha ..I like to play.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2008, 09:25 PM~9959605
> *But I could make it a racing Donk... :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197341


----------



## spikekid999

damn server


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 10:42 PM~9959696
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam..those donk 's are Crazy...I guess I'll stick to making it a Lowrider... :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

lol. hey you already got the suspension,wheels and decals


----------



## spikekid999

:uh:


----------



## spikekid999

:angry:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2008, 02:05 PM~9963007
> *sup
> *


Just starting my Regal.. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 17 2008, 03:31 PM~9963882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight fit


----------



## eastside1989

Not any more... :biggrin: 













:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

The Blue and white cloth is for my Seats which I'am going to make... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:0 thats fuckin tight 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 17 2008, 09:27 PM~9965545
> *:0 thats fuckin tight  2 :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Bro...This Regal is my first Lowrider Car...Model..


----------



## spikekid999

technicly 2nd if you count the hopper lol


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Just started my Seats...


----------



## spikekid999

the rear seat from the hopper?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lookin good big homie !!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 18 2008, 02:35 PM~9970707
> *lookin good big homie !!!
> *



Thank's... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

My flat Screen...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

you should use the chrome donk suspension on it but dont use the big springs and whatnot so its not jacked up


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 18 2008, 06:23 PM~9972045
> *you should use the chrome donk suspension on it but dont use the big springs and whatnot so its not jacked up
> *


Yea it's going to be low....I'am using the Rear Axle..but on the front the Grand Prix upper and lower ...arms...Drve shaft Chrome from the Donk....But I'am going with Gold All over.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 18 2008, 05:51 PM~9971867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## westempire

Looking good eastside :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 18 2008, 07:42 PM~9972486
> *Looking good eastside :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

I got a Ouestion ...I want to cut out My Trunk...and there is not much meat left in the Body and I'am worried about Crackin the Body..Any Trick's for That ? :uh:


----------



## SOLOW Models

Be carefull and use a scribe...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 18 2008, 02:01 PM~9972600
> *I got a Ouestion ...I want to cut out My Trunk...and there is not much meat left in the Body and I'am worried about Crackin the Body..Any Trick's for That ?  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint nothin to it but to do it..... u cut off the front already..... the trunk should be a breeze....


----------



## old low&slo

I have been following your thread for quite awhile.
you do some really nice work !!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
from one old bald guy to another !!! lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models+Feb 18 2008, 08:20 PM~9972739-->
> 
> 
> 
> Be carefull and use a scribe...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's for the Tip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 04:27 AM~9976942
> *aint nothin to it but to do it..... u cut off the front already..... the trunk should be a breeze....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I was shakin doing the Front...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-old low&slo_@Feb 19 2008, 05:33 AM~9977035
> *I have been following your thread for quite awhile.
> you do some really nice work !!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> from one old bald guy to another !!!  lol
> *


Ha ha ...Thank's Buddy for the good words... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 19 2008, 01:08 PM~9978153
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey East side ! Very nice way to use a dish rag ! 


A ture modeler is always thinking of a way to use shit we see around the house or at the store some where in are hobby ! I think you get them dish colthes in red and yellow and i think green ! 

Man my wife hates going to wal mart with me cause i am always picking up shit and thinkg if i could use somewhere ! LOL!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2008, 02:48 PM~9978730
> *Hey  East  side  !  Very  nice  way  to  use  a  dish  rag !
> A  ture  modeler  is  always  thinking  of  a  way  to  use  shit  we  see  around  the  house  or  at the  store  some  where  in  are  hobby !  I  think  you  get  them  dish  colthes  in  red  and  yellow  and  i  think  green !
> 
> Man  my  wife  hates  going  to  wal mart  with  me  cause  i am  always  picking  up  shit  and  thinkg  if  i  could  use  somewhere  !  LOL!
> *


Ha ha, Me too ..when I go the Wal-mart...


Now I put my Plasma TV in the Rear... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

lookin good homie. i like the flat screen


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 19 2008, 09:13 PM~9981232
> *lookin good homie. i like the flat screen
> *


Thank's Homie..I got alot more work on this Regal...and more things to go in the trunk...  :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

hello folks im back


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 20 2008, 02:14 PM~9986514
> *hello folks im back
> *


Were ya Been Homie?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

lost my internet awhile back, just got it back on today


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 20 2008, 04:13 PM~9987254
> *lost my internet awhile back, just got it back on today
> *


Ok ..I was thinkin all kinds of things ,,Glad your back up..and running...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

thanks bro missed the eastside myself


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 20 2008, 06:49 PM~9988488
> *thanks bro missed the eastside myself
> *


I miss my Mill City Homies.... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

thats a bitchin ride bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 21 2008, 10:01 AM~9993963
> *thats a bitchin ride bro
> *


Thank's...Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

Got my paint for my Regal...


----------



## SOLOW Models

oh shit!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 21 2008, 03:42 PM~9996141
> *oh shit!!!
> *


What you think Bro?


----------



## eastside1989

Step one Base Coat...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Dries in 30 min...


----------



## SOLOW Models

I think you should have shaved the hood but it looks good so far bro!


----------



## SOLOW Models

I think you should have shaved the hood but it looks good so far bro!


----------



## eastside1989

While I'am waiting for it to Dry..Here are some new pic's of my Train Layout...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My Garden...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Space station..and it light's up at night...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## cruzinlow

thats a kool ass set up u got for your train bro, i wish i had room for somthing like that, cant wait till our new house is done gettin built :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 21 2008, 05:39 PM~9996909
> *I think you should have shaved the hood but it looks good so far bro!
> *


Shave as in How Bro?


----------



## SOLOW Models

The hood scoupe


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i think he means shave the hood scoop off


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Two hour to dry ...24 hour to Handle...


----------



## spikekid999

what colors are in that mirage paint?? i got that stuff and it says red/blue, but theres also like a brown in it. i wanna find some green/yellow or whatever color is in with the green one


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

HA HA that sucker is in a mess now
i say in about three years thire marrage ends up in devorce LOL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 21 2008, 07:14 PM~9997470
> *what colors are in that mirage paint?? i got that stuff and it says red/blue, but theres also like a brown in it. i wanna find some green/yellow or whatever color is in with the green one
> *


I only know of the ones you said..I think Green and Light Brown..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 21 2008, 08:10 PM~9997999
> *HA HA that sucker is in a mess now
> i say in about three years thire marrage ends up in devorce LOL
> *


Ya ...your right...than he loses all of his money and Dies with a heart problems...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 21 2008, 06:07 PM~9997057
> *The hood scoupe
> *


Well i got a big engine in this sucker so I left it alone...


----------



## undead white boy

or that evil bitch kills him LOL


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 21 2008, 06:01 PM~9997027
> *thats a kool ass set up u got for your train bro, i wish i had room for somthing like that, cant wait till our new house is done gettin built :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Bro..good luck with your House...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 21 2008, 08:28 PM~9998144
> *or that evil bitch kills him LOL
> *


Yea in his sleep... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

While my paint is drying ..I put two speakers in my trunk... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 21 2008, 08:51 PM~9998387
> *lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 21 2008, 10:54 PM~9999767
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

Step Three...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I will post more pic's of my World..as my paint is drying...This is my Airport...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

A fire in Boston...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

The Haunted House...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Ok Back to the Regal... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I wish I could show this in Person the paint changes from Red to Blue...but I can't capture that in my pics..But I'am very happy with the results...Some sunny day I'll try an pic...again...I'am going to clear coat a few more times...


----------



## eastside1989

I just added an AMP....and door panels... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ElRafa

Nice I am liking the interior


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 22 2008, 03:59 PM~10005101
> *Nice I am liking the interior
> *


Thank's Bro..It's 1950's Dish Rag... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 22 2008, 01:00 PM~10005111
> *Thank's Bro..It's 1950's Dish Rag... :biggrin:
> *


  thats unique


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 22 2008, 04:09 PM~10005177
> *
> 
> thats unique
> *


Yea and I used String...for the trim...and it was cheap but it took some time... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I just ordered some white walls and gold pumps for the Regal... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I don't know yet if I want to put a conti kit on the back...thinkin about it... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Wow Every pic is a different Color..can't wait to see it in the sun... :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

yeah makes me wanna try out that paint!


----------



## old low&slo

hey homie
paint looks real good !!!
ride's gonna look good when its done 
take some pics outside if the sun ever comes back out here on the east .


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Suns out today lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 23 2008, 06:36 AM~10010647
> *yeah makes me wanna try out that paint!
> *


Yea Bro it's alot better in person...the pics don't do it right...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 23 2008, 10:11 AM~10010812
> *hey homie
> paint looks real good !!!
> ride's gonna look good when its  done
> take some pics outside if the sun ever comes back out here on the east .
> *


Ha ha ..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 23 2008, 06:36 AM~10010647
> *yeah makes me wanna try out that paint!
> *


It was around 15 Dollars for the Kit..at Auto Zone..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models+Feb 21 2008, 04:39 PM~9996909-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should have shaved the hood but it looks good so far bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOLOW Models_@Feb 21 2008, 05:07 PM~9997057
> *The hood scoupe
> *




x2 I agree homie....


----------



## eastside1989

Not much sun today.. we got 10 inches of snow... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 23 2008, 11:42 AM~10011071
> *x2 I agree homie....
> *


The Engine I used is very big and needs the room under the scoop...The engine came out of the Grand Prix Race car...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10011125
> *The Engine I used is very big and needs the room under the scoop...The engine came out of the Grand Prix Race car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




what ever floats your boat


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 23 2008, 12:03 PM~10011134
> *what ever floats your boat
> *


 Ha ha It's going to look good ,Trust Eastside to do it with style... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

not much sun by you, but my whole is drenched in it lol


----------



## ItalianStallion131

not much sun by you, but my whole is drenched in it lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 23 2008, 12:31 PM~10011230
> *not much sun by you, but my whole is drenched in it lol
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 23 2008, 12:31 PM~10011230
> *not much sun by you, but my whole is drenched in it lol
> *












Even without the sun you can see alot of different shades of paint...I love this paint... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

and its a goofproof process as well


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 23 2008, 03:48 PM~10012072
> *and its a goofproof process as well
> *


Hay who you callin a GooF? :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 23 2008, 04:00 PM~10012154
> *lol
> *


ha ha :biggrin: :around:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 23 2008, 05:01 AM~10010922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 23 2008, 04:58 PM~10012466
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hay Bro it's not funny ... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 23 2008, 11:04 AM~10012493
> *Hay Bro it's not funny ... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Calm down, I want calling you one. It was a general statement. Im sorry I wont post in here anymore


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 23 2008, 05:06 PM~10012508
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You Lucky Duck...You live in the Best state... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 23 2008, 05:09 PM~10012519
> *Calm down, I want calling you one.  It was a general statement.  Im sorry I wont post in here anymore
> *


well you hit it right on the head... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 23 2008, 11:09 AM~10012519
> *Calm down, I want calling you one.  It was a general statement.  Im sorry I wont post in here anymore
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 23 2008, 05:11 PM~10012533
> *:dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 23 2008, 11:13 AM~10012541
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 23 2008, 05:09 PM~10012519
> *Calm down, I want calling you one.  It was a general statement.  Im sorry I wont post in here anymore
> *


 :tears:


----------



## eastside1989

Getting ready for makin Decal for the Hopper...My son is helping me to size them for the model


----------



## ItalianStallion131

gonna send me some right


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 23 2008, 07:51 PM~10013307
> *gonna send me some right
> *


Sure ..if this works out I should sell custom decals .. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

My son will be my Partner cause he's the brains of the Company..."Eternal Decal Company" That sounds good... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

you can see the Jumpin Bean on the hood ..he's holding a switch Box...this is the first decal we sized to fit...it;s a long process getting the right size...


----------



## old low&slo

thanks for the pics 
love that paint job !!!
you got 10" of snow we got 1" of slush !!!
we have not seen the sun in days.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 23 2008, 08:30 PM~10013475
> *thanks for the pics
> love that paint job !!!
> you got 10" of snow we got 1" of slush !!!
> we have not seen the sun in days.
> *



Yea we got hit hard this winter...Thank's for the good word on the paint...it looks great in person ..


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 23 2008, 08:16 PM~10013423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the Jumpin Bean on the hood ..he's holding a switch Box...this is the first decal we sized to fit...it;s a long process getting the right size...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I want some HELL YA THATZ WHATS UP :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 23 2008, 11:42 AM~10011072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much sun today.. we got 10 inches of snow... :uh:
> *



WOW NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

So me and draulics both want some lol. Mill City Represent


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 24 2008, 08:53 AM~10016621
> *So me and draulics both want some lol.    Mill City Represent
> *


It's going to take time to size all the Decals to scale...we are making Adex decal to for the window.. :biggrin: You Boyz are on my List... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Feb 23 2008, 11:46 PM~10014885
> *WOW NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Jose...you like my Regal.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 24 2008, 08:53 AM~10016621
> *So me and draulics both want some lol.    Mill City Represent
> *


Mill City is in the House... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

regal and the gp are lookin good eastside


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 24 2008, 10:07 AM~10016710
> *regal and the gp are lookin good eastside
> *


Thank's Evil...


----------



## eastside1989

I still got to add mirrors on my Truck then it's almost done..


----------



## Guest

Paint job looks great. Will have to go out and pick some up. And good luck on the decal making.


----------



## eastside1989

I have to make four dumps for my Regal...I'am puting in a two pump Gold set up...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

looks great


----------



## Pokey

NICE!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 24 2008, 01:36 PM~10017332
> *Paint job looks great. Will have to go out and pick some up. And good luck on the decal making.
> *


Yea it's different Paint and it dries fast...go light on the coats...Thank's Bro good luck and if do use that paint post up in my Topic I wan't to see it...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I got my mirrors on..


----------



## eastside1989

Back Side..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

we had more sun today...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My Assembly Line...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

lookin good man. when you gonna install the cylinders in the truck?? lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ima slow muthafuckka aint i

lol NIGGAZZ

i can do that too,,,,watch this


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 24 2008, 04:51 PM~10018484
> *i know why he only puts one pic per post now,,
> hes a  p w
> *


your a smart one :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 24 2008, 05:51 PM~10018484
> *i know why he only puts one pic per post now,,
> hes a  p w
> *


Thank's alot... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 24 2008, 05:34 PM~10018411
> *lookin good man. when you gonna install the cylinders in the truck?? lol
> *


When I put them in the real Truck,,,The pumps can be taking out ..not glued in yet..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 24 2008, 05:55 PM~10018503
> *your a smart one :uh:
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 24 2008, 05:51 PM~10018484
> *ima slow muthafuckka aint i
> 
> lol NIGGAZZ
> 
> i can do that too,,,,watch this
> *


Who is the P W?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u are old timer looll

jp


----------



## spikekid999

:uh: quite whorin his thead


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Feb 24 2008, 07:12 PM~10018947-->
> 
> 
> 
> u are old timer lool
> jp
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'am old enough to see your Whorin in my tread,,,, :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Feb 24 2008, 07:46 PM~10019130
> *:uh: quite whorin his thead
> *


----------



## eastside1989

I want to try out some more of this paint on my next buid after my Regal...I think I'am going to build a Convert Next... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

whats the next project gonna be??


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 24 2008, 06:12 PM~10018947
> *u are old timer looll
> 
> jp
> *


at least he's showin plenty of pics of his builds


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 24 2008, 10:40 PM~10020387
> *whats the next project gonna be??
> *


A Regal Con vert... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning People...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2008, 05:45 AM~10023284
> *Good morning People...
> *


good morning

but for me its good night in maybe 45- 1 hr


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 25 2008, 07:53 AM~10023296
> *good morning
> 
> but for me its good night in maybe 45- 1 hr
> *



Good Nite Homie...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2008, 12:19 PM~10024063
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :ugh: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

I hope to get my thin white wall this week...for my Regal then i can start my next Regal ...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

nice paint


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 25 2008, 01:29 PM~10024467
> *nice paint
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

How you like my Paint?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

put hydros on it ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 25 2008, 01:46 PM~10025127
> *put hydros on it ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


it's going to happen.....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 25 2008, 03:46 PM~10025685
> *it's going to happen.....
> *


yup...I need a couple more Adex's... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2008, 12:32 PM~10025004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you like my Paint?
> *


what size wheel you have? and that paint is nice!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 25 2008, 07:19 PM~10027332
> *what size wheel you have? and that paint is nice!!
> *


15's..bro ...


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 24 2008, 07:34 PM~10020322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try out some more of this paint on my next buid after my Regal...I think I'am going to build a Convert Next... :biggrin:
> *


TTT !!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 25 2008, 07:40 PM~10027478
> *TTT !!!
> *


Yea this paint is sick ..I'am going to try some other colors...it looks different everyday ..and I don't get sick of it... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2008, 05:22 PM~10027354
> *15's..bro ...
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies..


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2008, 06:44 PM~10027506
> *Yea this paint is sick ..I'am going to try some other colors...it looks different everyday ..and I don't get sick of it... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

MORNIN MILL CITY


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 26 2008, 10:52 AM~10032830
> *MORNIN MILL CITY
> *


Hello Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

lookin good homie. one question,whats that gold thing next to the screen??


----------



## eastside1989

I'am waiting for the mail to get my white walls...  and gold pumps...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 27 2008, 08:51 PM~10044777
> *lookin good homie. one question,whats that gold thing next to the screen??
> *


amp...


----------



## eastside1989

I have moved the Amp so I can put my pumps and batteries in... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I have to go to my hobby store this weekend for parts so I can finish this Regal..


----------



## eastside1989

I could use a Starbuck's Coffee :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

hi, more snow oh yay!!


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 28 2008, 09:15 AM~10048771
> *hi, more snow oh yay!!
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## undead white boy

thats why i love cali all i get is sunny days and some rainny days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
oh my bad sorry for the snow homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 28 2008, 01:54 PM~10050082
> *thats why i love cali all i get is sunny days and some rainny days :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> oh my bad sorry for the snow homies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You lucky Duck... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: I got my rims and pumps in the mail today... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 28 2008, 03:06 PM~10051438
> *:biggrin: I got my rims and pumps in the mail today... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD EASTSIDE.. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WITH ALL THE GOODIE'S ON IT.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 05:18 PM~10051519
> *THE RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD EASTSIDE.. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WITH ALL THE GOODIE'S ON IT.
> *


Here is a little ..the wheels...I used the rear Axile from the Donk kit... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 28 2008, 08:17 PM~10052782
> *lookin good homie
> *


Thanks Homie...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

:0 

gonna add the gold booty kit to it to?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10052962
> *:0
> 
> gonna add the gold booty kit to it to?
> *


 :biggrin: Well I'am going to add alot of gold...


----------



## eastside1989

When I'am done it will be hard to see the Petty Race car anymore... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 27 2008, 07:51 PM~10044777
> *lookin good homie. one question,whats that gold thing next to the screen??
> *



Proton pack?


----------



## spikekid999

lol i can tell,,,theres already a quite a bit of gold on it


and you cant see the petty car as it is lol


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My Dish Rag Custom Regal is coming along got alot of paint and touch up left and I have to build a Two gold pump set-up...But I'am happy so far...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

TGIF.....I want to go to the Hobby store this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

That regal is coming out very nice bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 29 2008, 01:22 PM~10057940
> *That regal is coming out very nice bro
> *


Thank's H  omie..


----------



## eastside1989

Got my Batteries in...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I have to make my dumps ....and Fittings...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I got my Dumps in and a little Plumbing done...


----------



## eastside1989

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/383/imgp0652pm9.jpg[/im

[img]http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/5515/imgp0654kn0.jpg


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## EVIL C

Looks good


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's Evil...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep it up homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good homie. wheres the hardlines for the front though lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he never said he was done


----------



## spikekid999

and i never said he was  just askin


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 1 2008, 09:53 PM~10066762
> *lookin good homie. wheres the hardlines for the front though lol
> *


yup..It will be done...still working the trunk Bro...you got a good eye.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I ran out of Hard line ...I will get it on Monday...still have some plumbing to do... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

lookin badass bro


----------



## eastside1989

I wired my batteries


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 2 2008, 06:13 PM~10071147
> *lookin badass bro
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

Monday, I 'am going to finish my Plumbing...then start on my Glass and Body...


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good big homie! :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 3 2008, 12:32 AM~10073764
> *lookin good big homie!    :0  :0
> *


Thank's man...


----------



## eastside1989

Did some more plumbing...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I'am putting in the windows next then soon the Body is going on...


----------



## eastside1989

Can't wait... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

gonna be bad--ass


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2008, 09:20 PM~10079992
> *gonna be bad--ass
> *


Thank's alot ...this is my third Lowrider Model ..and I'am still Learning from all of you guys in this topic...I want to do a good job...I'am happy to learn..The Model Topic is the Best Topic on Layitlow...


----------



## SOLOW Models

I really like the color of the body! Came out great!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 3 2008, 09:30 PM~10080071
> *I really like the color of the body! Came out great!
> *


Thank's....It never looks the same color ..it's crazy Paint...


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 3 2008, 06:06 PM~10079895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some more plumbing...
> *


What are those holes in tha lower a-arms?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 3 2008, 10:20 PM~10081030
> *What are those holes in tha lower a-arms?
> *


thats how they were molded


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 3 2008, 06:20 PM~10079987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait... :biggrin:
> *




lookin good man! :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Mar 3 2008, 11:27 PM~10081118-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats how they were molded
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup...Should I fill them in?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Mar 4 2008, 02:10 AM~10082804
> *lookin good man!    :0
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 4 2008, 06:44 AM~10083968
> *yup...Should I fill them in?
> *


itd look better but you already got em all painted lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 4 2008, 08:27 AM~10084009
> *itd look better but you already got em all painted lol
> *


..That's not a problem..I will sand off the paint...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 4 2008, 06:44 AM~10083968
> *yup...Should I fill them in?
> Thank's Bro...
> *


looking good pops.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 4 2008, 11:13 AM~10084475
> *looking good pops.....
> *


lookin good big homie....... lots of detail there!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 4 2008, 11:26 AM~10084551
> *lookin good big homie....... lots of detail there!
> *


Thank's Guy's


----------



## blueouija

:wave:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 4 2008, 02:12 PM~10085715
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


What up Bro...Where ya been "Mill City Homie"?


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT RIDE IS LOOKING CLEAN CARNAL.  
HURRY IT UP SO YOU CAN GET STARTED ON THE NEXT ON. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I ran my first Car Show and I was the Judge...and I was the only Entree...and I won Best of Show... :biggrin: :scrutinize: well it was a good Model show,,,next year I plan to enter alot more Models... :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

Whens that regal gonna be done?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 4 2008, 07:57 PM~10088362
> *Whens that regal gonna be done?
> *


well in a few week's..I have alot of small stuff like lights..more painting..and detail work...


----------



## SOLOW Models

lol alrighty then :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 01:50 PM~9436467
> *This is my Model world....Enjoy,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real cool stuff man, I like the crash scene too. How do you post pics like that?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 4 2008, 08:04 PM~10088418
> *Real cool stuff man, I like the crash scene too.  How do you post pics like that?
> *


I used Imageshack...


----------



## LowandBeyond

congrats on the win at the show. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 5 2008, 12:31 AM~10090730
> *congrats on the win at the show.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Thank's Bro...I hope to have food venders next year ..I was real Hungry... :biggrin: The First Vender will be Me... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 5 2008, 06:43 AM~10092817
> *:biggrin: Thank's Bro...I hope to have food venders next year ..I was real Hungry... :biggrin: The First Vender will be Me... :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL OMG


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 5 2008, 01:56 PM~10094504
> *LOL OMG
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: ha ha ..What's sup Jay?


----------



## eastside1989

Jay I hope to see you at my next Model Show... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 5 2008, 01:34 PM~10094755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay I hope to see you at my next Model Show... :biggrin:
> *



LOL hopefully I'll have time to finish the cars I started a few months ago.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

looks fuckin badass bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 5 2008, 09:07 PM~10097938
> *looks fuckin badass bro
> *


Thank Homie ..still not done but getting there...


----------



## spikekid999

looks damn close to being done


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Mar 5 2008, 04:43 AM~10092817-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Thank's Bro...I hope to have food venders next year ..I was real Hungry... :biggrin: The First Vender will be Me... :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blueouija_@Mar 5 2008, 10:56 AM~10094504
> *LOL OMG
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats great!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 5 2008, 09:06 PM~10098657
> *Thank Homie ..still not done but getting there...
> *


Thats a great looking build. Looking forward to see what you do to finish it!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 5 2008, 10:09 PM~10098685
> *looks damn close to being done
> *


Very close...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 6 2008, 05:07 AM~10102171
> *Thats a great looking build. Looking forward to see what you do to finish it!
> *


Maybe I'll finish this "DISH RAG REGAL" this week I still got Hinges to go...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

morning looks good, I got about 15 packages coming to mee!! Postman will not like me lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 6 2008, 09:09 AM~10102473
> *morning looks good, I got about 15 packages coming to mee!!  Postman will not like me lol
> *


Cool...  What you got?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Tgif...Week end .. :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

What model show


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 7 2008, 11:10 AM~10111636
> *What model show
> *


There is one in Tauton Mass next month on a Sunday..Mass Model Cars Club..5 dollars pre car to Enter ..I'am thinking about it...It'aat the Holiday Inn off 495...


----------



## eastside1989

Homie this was my car show that I had last weekend.. :biggrin: and I won Best of show...I was the judge too.. :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

I cant go, No Car DAMMIT!


----------



## 408models

looks good bro, were did you get that display set up?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 7 2008, 06:18 PM~10115212
> *looks good bro, were did you get that display set up?
> *


i think he got it from scale lows. lowridermodels has em too


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 7 2008, 07:18 PM~10115212
> *looks good bro, were did you get that display set up?
> *


At my Hobby store in Nashua N.H. Hobby town.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## BODINE

lookin good!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 8 2008, 04:47 PM~10121734
> *lookin good!!!
> *


Thanks Bodine...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

awesome


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2008, 05:15 PM~10087018
> *THAT RIDE IS LOOKING CLEAN CARNAL.
> HURRY IT UP SO YOU CAN GET STARTED ON THE NEXT ON.  :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Mr Biggs coming for a Master like yourself...It makes me want to improve my Builds...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 8 2008, 05:11 PM~10121844
> *awesome
> *


Thank's Mill City Homie...I still got alot more to do on this,,, :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Just put my Radiator...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

lookin damn good :thumbsup: 

i see you got the bike fixed after it got smashed by the hopper to :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2008, 08:46 PM~10122806
> *lookin damn good :thumbsup:
> 
> i see you got the bike fixed after it got smashed by the hopper to :biggrin:
> *


Yea,, I fixed the Bike.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## [email protected]

that regal is sweet homie!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2008, 11:04 PM~10123574
> *that regal is sweet homie!
> *


Thank's for the Props...


----------



## old low&slo

nice regal homie :thumbsup: 
that turned out real sweet good job !!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 9 2008, 09:51 AM~10125678
> *nice regal homie :thumbsup:
> that turned out real sweet good job !!!
> *



Thank's my friend...


----------



## eastside1989

I made my Custom Exhaust...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

exhaust looks good homie


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2008, 05:02 PM~10127392
> *exhaust looks good homie
> *


Thank's you can bend it Easy...The stock exhaust was Big Pipes for the Petty Race car..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THOSE MODELS LOOK NICE :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 9 2008, 05:28 PM~10127496
> *THOSE MODELS LOOK NICE  :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I started painting the frame...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Well almost done on My "DISH RAG REGAL".....My next project is going to be a Regal Convert Donk...it will be my first Donk... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good man. 



and what a donk? please no. :biggrin: jk


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 11 2008, 02:21 AM~10140263
> *lookin good man.
> and what a donk?  please no.    :biggrin:  jk
> *


Yea I feel the same way..But I never made one before..I have to try to keep an open mind... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 11 2008, 05:45 AM~10140852
> *Yea I feel the same  way..But I never made one before..I have to try to keep an open mind... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Donk donk donk donk donk donk donk donk. lol im goofy tonight


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 11 2008, 06:56 PM~10144789
> *Donk donk donk donk donk donk donk donk. lol im goofy tonight
> *


drunk?? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 11 2008, 08:41 PM~10145148
> *drunk?? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 11 2008, 03:45 AM~10140852
> *Yea I feel the same  way..But I never made one before..I have to try to keep an open mind... :biggrin:
> *




just like everyone else that builds one. It'll get built for alittle while then robbed of the 30" rims and sitting on 13's b4 no time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 12 2008, 01:22 AM~10148286
> *just like everyone else that builds one.    It'll get built for alittle while then robbed of the 30" rims and sitting on 13's b4 no time.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha ..I got alot of 13's sitting around... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I can't believe I'am building a Donk... :uh: You only go through one time in Life..


----------



## spikekid999

no one ever said you had to build a donk lol.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 12 2008, 05:45 PM~10152790
> *no one ever said you had to build a donk lol.
> *



Yea ..But i'am going too.... :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

lol ok. at least you aint gotta do all the detail with the hydros lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 12 2008, 06:19 PM~10152959
> *lol ok. at least you aint gotta do all the detail with the hydros lol
> *


where can I find alot of pics of Donk's? :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197341

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168610


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 12 2008, 07:19 PM~10153362
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197341
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168610
> *


Thank's Bro..For the Info...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## SOLOW Models

What you gonna work on today?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 13 2008, 07:44 AM~10157663
> *What you gonna work on today?
> *


A little body work...and work the wheels and frame..


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 12 2008, 08:50 PM~10154491
> *Thank's Bro..For the Info...
> *


no prob, glad i could help


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 13 2008, 01:19 PM~10159206
> *no prob, glad i could help
> *


Thank's again Homie...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/

look there


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 14 2008, 08:02 AM~10165459
> *http://www.kingofthestreet.com/
> 
> look there
> *


Cool.. Thank's ...Where ya been Homie?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

ive been here, just not posting alot lately


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 14 2008, 02:23 PM~10167660
> *ive been here, just not posting alot lately
> *


Have ya been building?


----------



## eastside1989

Soon will be rollin again... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

mmmmmmmm............boltons. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2008, 04:15 PM~10168483
> *mmmmmmmm............boltons.    :biggrin:
> *


Ahhh no .... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 14 2008, 07:57 PM~10170168
> *Ahhh no .... :biggrin:
> *


These are real Knock Off's... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^^^^^^^^^ wow homie


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Some of Jay's models...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 15 2008, 09:07 AM~10174414
> *These are real Knock Off's... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so where are these ladies located huh dont hold out on me bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 15 2008, 06:31 PM~10176129
> *so where are these ladies located huh dont hold out on me bro
> *


ahhh. They were just watchin my truck for me at a car show last Summer... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

did u get names and#'s if so hook it up especially the on in the middle shes on fire


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 15 2008, 05:31 PM~10176126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Jay's models...
> *


thats tight right there


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 15 2008, 05:45 PM~10176193
> *did u get names and#'s if so hook it up especially the on in the middle shes on fire
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 15 2008, 06:47 PM~10176201
> *thats tight right there
> *


Yea ..I like these more than the Girls in the other Picture... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

i agree theyre way hotter 
they must be cali girls they look like they r


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 15 2008, 07:00 PM~10176255
> *i agree theyre way hotter
> they must be cali girls they look like they r
> *


No they are East Coast girls.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Here is a few more for ya Homie...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My friend Jose Models...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 15 2008, 06:45 PM~10176193
> *did u get names and#'s if so hook it up especially the on in the middle shes on fire
> *


You have good taste Bro...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 15 2008, 06:05 PM~10176282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a few more for ya Homie...
> *



Come one Man!!! This aint funny. Send them to my house


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 15 2008, 10:12 PM~10177061
> *Come one Man!!! This aint funny.  Send them to my house
> *


Ha ha ... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody..


----------



## spikekid999

any updates on the drop top regal??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 17 2008, 01:16 PM~10187382
> *any updates on the drop top regal??
> *


I have done a little ..started the Engine...going to start the frame..I will post in awhile...I'am at work right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I'am hanging around in my Hood... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

nice vert top!


----------



## Diamond502

nice vert top!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 08:53 PM~10191056
> *nice vert top!
> *


Thank's


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 08:53 PM~10191051
> *nice vert top!
> *


thank's


----------



## Diamond502

you should of got the other granny kit with the better suspensions though


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 08:57 PM~10191095
> *you should of got the other granny kit with the better suspensions though
> *


I have that kit too... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:

but i think you should throw it some some some-what smaller rims...lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 09:01 PM~10191125
> *:cheesy:
> 
> but i think you should throw it some some some-what smaller rims...lol
> *


I have alot of 13's Gold and chrome but This model is getting the big rims and I will raise it alot higher...


----------



## eastside1989

I'am thinkin of gowing with some Candy paint this time...


----------



## Diamond502

sounds good, you should get some of the new testors paint from BETO


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 PM~10191191
> *sounds good, you should get some of the new testors paint from BETO
> *


I'am going to use Car paint it's much better quality,,,I haven't had much luck with Testors..


----------



## Diamond502

i haven't either, i always use automotive dupli-color, but i tried it and it has flake out the ass, i'll show ya some pics as soon as i get my bros camera


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 09:17 PM~10191241
> *i haven't either, i always use automotive dupli-color, but i tried it and it has flake out the ass, i'll show ya some pics as soon as i get my bros camera
> *


Cool post it here sometime Homie...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 18 2008, 08:21 AM~10191270
> *Cool post it here sometime Homie...
> *


will do, bro, shit pops like crazy


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 08:25 AM~10191300
> *will do, bro, shit pops like crazy
> *


and also, its just awesome to see the paint doing its thing when u spray it, and the flake just glimmering in the air


----------



## spikekid999

that vert looks good sittin like that.

and that testors laqure paint is nice.


----------



## Diamond502

51 base coat










51 after painted blue, taped off, and painted again










and you can kinda see where the tape is here...









[/quote]

heres pics of the new testors gold i used


----------



## LowandBeyond

drop top regals lookin good for a DONK. :uh: :biggrin: 

Got a drop top regal in the works also. Soon as Zfelix finishes the paint :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> 51 base coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51 after painted blue, taped off, and painted again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can kinda see where the tape is here...


heres pics of the new testors gold i used
[/quote]
That does look nice Bro....I want to see that when you finish...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

im currently working on a Tamiya Porsche 911 GT3


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 18 2008, 07:58 AM~10195345
> *im currently working on a Tamiya Porsche 911 GT3
> *


Nice post up when ya are ready Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2008, 12:50 AM~10193691
> *drop top regals lookin good for a DONK.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Got a drop top regal in the works also.  Soon as Zfelix finishes the paint  :0  :0
> *



Thank's Homie ..yea I dont really like Donk's but as a Modeler I wanted to do One... :uh: I want to see ya paint when done Homie...you can post here anytime...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 18 2008, 07:06 PM~10195290
> *That does look nice Bro....I want to see that when you finish...
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 05:43 PM~10198882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam nice ..I bet it looks even better in person..very nice Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 19 2008, 05:57 AM~10198977
> *Dam nice ..I bet it looks even better in person..very nice Homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i have pics of them outside in my topic, and low4oshow MCC topic, i can post them here if you want?

:dunno:

not trying to whore your topic


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 17 2008, 08:51 PM~10191035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ITS ALL HOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 24 2007, 02:47 PM~7971766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  drop top regal custom painted by Zfelix.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 06:02 PM~10199023
> *i have pics of them outside in my topic, and low4oshow MCC topic, i can post them here if you want?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> not trying to whore your topic
> *


Sure Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2008, 01:04 AM~10202537
> *    drop top regal custom painted by Zfelix.
> *


That's sweet.....Zfelix is putting it Down...real nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 19 2008, 09:08 AM~10203835
> *That's sweet.....Zfelix is putting it Down...real nice... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## ItalianStallion131

sweeet, and Eastside, I cant post it because its for a contest on another forum. I cant post it here until after the voting takes place in may


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 19 2008, 10:51 AM~10204258
> *sweeet, and Eastside, I cant post it because its for a contest on another forum.  I cant post it here until after the voting takes place in may
> *


No problem...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Style Master 24 carrot gold ...OG style... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## eastside1989

This was cast in Texas..and plated with 24 carrot Gold...


----------



## low4oshow

thats real metal


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 19 2008, 04:51 PM~10208593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was cast in Texas..and plated with 24 carrot Gold...
> *



badass!


----------



## ElRafa

Lookin sweet homie :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 19 2008, 09:09 PM~10209277
> *thats real metal
> *


Yes Sir...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 20 2008, 01:03 AM~10211593
> *Lookin sweet homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's bro...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2008, 11:36 PM~10210777
> *badass!
> *


Thank's these were cast in texas ..that's where my Car club had the Big ones made ...they are no longer a company. They offered real sand cast plaques for models when they were open...I don't know if there is anybody out there that can produce these But if would be great if the did...they were made in gold Bronze and silver....


----------



## Diamond502

PM sent...


----------



## blueouija

good mornng pops


----------



## blueouija

Hey pops.. ma wanted me to relay a message to you....


The place can't find an exhaust manafold for her impala


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 20 2008, 08:23 AM~10213231
> *Hey pops.. ma wanted me to relay a message to you....
> The place can't find an exhaust manafold for her impala
> *


Then she should call Ken...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 20 2008, 08:59 AM~10213303
> *Then she should call Ken...
> *


the place is still looking for here.... A boneyard should have one... because even the 94-96 caprices and 94-96 Buick roadmasters and Caddilac fleetwoods ALL HAD THE SAME ENGINE


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## LowandBeyond

donktastic


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 21 2008, 01:01 AM~10219149
> *donktastic
> *


Thank's Bro...I don't like Donk's but as a well rounded Moldeler I had to make this one....LoLo's are my type of model... :biggrin:


----------



## ImpalaMama

O/T to Eastside 89:

My appointment at LGH is 3/27/08 at 1pm. That's not till next Thursday.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@Mar 21 2008, 09:39 AM~10221047
> *O/T to Eastside 89:
> 
> My appointment at LGH is 3/27/08 at 1pm.  That's not till next Thursday.
> *



Ok..Mama


----------



## eastside1989

Happy Easter Everybody


----------



## alex_low

U build so nice model homz 

but I like more theres ones :biggrin: 
















[/quote]


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Whats up Mill City Ryders!!! Hi ImpalaMama welcome to LIL


----------



## eastside1989

I like this one... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

DAM!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 21 2008, 01:00 PM~10222267
> *DAM!
> *


You like my VW Bunny... :scrutinize: or you lookin at the girls? :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ImpalaMama

Italian Stallion - Thanks for the welcome aboard. I only post here once in a blue moon as you can see by my post count.

Hey Eastside, I like that VW Bunny! Makes me yearn for my old 63.

I'm bringing the impala to Ken's at 7:30 Tuesday am for him to put on the lift. He doesn't want to go any further until he sees for himself what's up.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@Mar 21 2008, 02:42 PM~10223137
> *Italian Stallion - Thanks for the welcome aboard.  I only post here once in a blue moon as you can see by my post count.
> 
> Hey Eastside, I like that VW Bunny!  Makes me yearn for my old 63.
> 
> I'm bringing the impala to Ken's at 7:30 Tuesday am for him to put on the lift.  He doesn't want to go any further until he sees for himself what's up.
> *


That's a good Idea Mama....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

While my paint is Drying I will post up some more of "EASTSIDE WORLD"


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## betoscustoms

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>DAM, KOOL VW, BEAUTIFUL GIRLS AND AWESOME "EASTSIDE WORLD"</span>*


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 22 2008, 05:44 PM~10230276
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>DAM, KOOL VW, BEAUTIFUL GIRLS AND AWESOME "EASTSIDE WORLD"</span>
> *


Thank's Bro...I have been building "Eastside world for about 20 years,, and I'am never done...Thank's for the good words...yea the girls are Hot too... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I'am going to clear coat my donk now.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

drop top GN looks good. what color is that?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 22 2008, 07:18 PM~10230607
> *drop top GN looks good. what color is that?
> *


Dupli Color red...flake


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

loooks good


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 23 2008, 09:43 AM~10233839
> *loooks good
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 22 2008, 06:33 PM~10230690
> *Dupli Color red...flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh ok. looks like red metal specs or the testors laqure paint


----------



## eastside1989

Yea it's got flake but hard to see it in the pic...Medalcast silver base coat...


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE....  


I LIKE THE BIKER BAR IN YOUR DIO SCENE. I SEE THEM STRIPPER'S MAKING THAT MONEY. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM FOO THAT SHIT LOOKS NICE


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 23 2008, 06:06 PM~10236083
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE....
> I LIKE THE BIKER BAR IN YOUR DIO SCENE.  I SEE THEM STRIPPER'S MAKING THAT MONEY.  :biggrin:
> *


ha ha you have to be over 21 for that Bar ...Thank's for the props...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 23 2008, 08:11 PM~10236724
> *DAM FOO THAT SHIT LOOKS NICE
> *


Thank's Homie..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 21 2008, 08:38 AM~10221576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter Everybody
> *




somebody gave this bunny a dirty sancheze. :biggrin: 





GN lookin badass homie. Love that color. 





Your world is lookin badass!!! Keep it up.


----------



## old low&slo

donk looks good homie !!!
is that metalcast silver basecoat with metalcast red over it ???
I'm curious what kind of clear do you use ??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 24 2008, 01:13 AM~10239195
> *donk looks good homie !!!
> is that metalcast silver basecoat  with metalcast red over it ???
> I'm curious what kind of clear do you use ??
> *


The base is grey metal cast the red is duli-color flake not metal cast and the clear is dupli-color...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 01:06 AM~10239108
> *somebody gave this bunny a dirty sancheze.    :biggrin:
> GN lookin badass homie.  Love that color.
> Your world is lookin badass!!!  Keep it up.
> *



Thank Homie...Ive been workin on My World for 20 years...and never done...My first and last Donk..is coming out good...But I like lolo's better and trucks... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

good morning pops.....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 24 2008, 08:20 AM~10240219
> *good morning pops.....
> *


Good morning Jay...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

:wave:

NICE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

peanut butter interior?

:dunno:

:cheesy:

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 24 2008, 03:51 AM~10240132
> *The base is grey metal cast the red is duli-color flake not metal cast and the clear is dupli-color...
> *



so you used a kandy type grey which is metal cast and then thru a metallic red over top? I'd do it the other way? Which your shit looks good. But if it was me I'd do metal SPECKS silver metallic then a metal CAST over top which is more like kandy.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 09:12 AM~10240321
> *so you used a kandy type grey which is metal cast and then thru a metallic red over top?      I'd do it the other way?    Which your shit looks good.    But if it was me I'd do metal SPECKS silver metallic then a metal CAST over top which is more like kandy.
> *


yea i did it to get a darker red different they other people would do....Don't worry I will show you the seats in awhile it should look good I got some plans :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 24 2008, 09:12 AM~10240320
> *peanut butter interior?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



ha ha ..you should like my Interior when I'am done.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 24 2008, 06:17 AM~10240334
> *yea i did it to get a darker red different they other people would do....Don't worry I will show you the seats in awhile it should look good I got some plans  :biggrin:
> *



  I know you know what your doing. Lol. Very nice, Just thought it seemed alittle odd. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 24 2008, 09:19 PM~10240341
> *ha ha ..you should like my Interior when I'am done.... :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 09:20 AM~10240344
> *      I know you know what your doing.  Lol.  Very nice,  Just thought it seemed alittle odd.    :biggrin:
> *


ha ha you know me good ..and odd is the right word... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 24 2008, 11:54 AM~10241141
> *lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's bro...It's my first Donk....


----------



## eastside1989

I just upholstered my front seats... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## [email protected]

i like that dupli-color paint, i used metal specks blue, and super white,and clear on my 62 belair and its the nicest paint job i did. nice paint job, and seats homie, cant wait 2 see it done.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2008, 09:18 PM~10245773
> *i like that dupli-color paint, i used metal specks blue, and super white,and clear on my 62 belair and its the nicest paint job i did.  nice paint job, and seats homie, cant wait 2 see it done.
> *


Thank's Bro for the coments ..yea that paint is very nice....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning People...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2008, 06:41 PM~10249020
> *Good morning People...
> *


 :wave:

Whats up, homie?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 07:11 AM~10249045
> *:wave:
> 
> Whats up, homie?
> *



Not much ..going to do my back seat today...


----------



## BODINE

Good Morning !!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Mar 25 2008, 09:01 PM~10249238-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not much ..going to do my back seat today...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Mar 25 2008, 09:04 PM~10249246
> *Good Morning !!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 25 2008, 09:04 AM~10249246
> *Good Morning !!!
> *


Good morning Bodine... Hows it going?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 09:06 AM~10249251
> *cool
> :wave:
> *


 When it all comes together it's going to be nice...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2008, 09:06 PM~10249252
> *Good morning Bodine... Hows it going?
> *


X2


----------



## blueouija

good morning pops....


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Mar 25 2008, 09:08 PM~10249256-->
> 
> 
> 
> When it all comes together it's going to be nice...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> i'm already loving the color, might inspire me to build a 'DONK', :uh: , but if i do, already gto more pland for it.... :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blueouija_@Mar 25 2008, 10:06 PM~10249453
> *good morning pops....
> *


 :wave:

good morning blue!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 25 2008, 10:06 AM~10249453
> *good morning pops....
> *


Good morning Jay ...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 10:09 AM~10249463
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i'm already loving the color, might inspire me to build a 'DONK', :uh: , but if i do, already gto more pland for it.... :cheesy:
> :wave:
> 
> good morning blue!
> *




Cool ..This is my first and maybe last donk..for me..so I want it to be good...


----------



## blueouija

how's work going?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 25 2008, 11:35 AM~10249906
> *how's work going?
> *


Good so far...and you?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2008, 11:33 PM~10249890
> *Cool ..This is my first and maybe last donk..for me..so I want it to be good...
> *


well its coming out clean so far.....lol, i guess it will be until the wheels hit it....lol...j/k, but i'm most likely gonna make an actual donk, 76 caprice....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 11:42 AM~10249961
> *well its coming out clean so far.....lol, i guess it will be until the wheels hit it....lol...j/k, but i'm most likely gonna make an actual donk, 76 caprice....
> *


Nice , I like 76's


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Hello Fellow Lowell Ma Residents!!!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2008, 11:45 PM~10249984
> *Nice , I like 76's
> *


yea, gotta make it a true donk, even if it is on 26's.... :uh:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 25 2008, 01:58 PM~10250918
> *Hello Fellow Lowell Ma Residents!!!!
> *



sup bro? how you been?


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 24 2008, 06:46 PM~10246023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin the color bro, ride is lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 25 2008, 04:29 PM~10252227
> *lovin the color bro, ride is lookin good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 25 2008, 03:23 PM~10252184
> *sup bro? how you been?
> *



Not bad chillin you


----------



## eastside1989

I got my back seat in...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This is my pocketbook Donk... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

HOLLY COW you cut up a pers to get the lether. SWEEEET ima ask my mom if shes got any old ones from back in the day now .lol
that is realy a cool use .


----------



## 2lowsyn

HOLLY COW you cut up a pers to get the lether. SWEEEET ima ask my mom if shes got any old ones from back in the day now .lol
that is realy a cool use .


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 07:36 PM~10253694
> *HOLLY COW you cut up a pers to get the lether. SWEEEET ima ask my mom if shes got any old ones from back in the day now .lol
> that is realy a cool use .
> *


yea I did...nice huh... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: I still got alot more to do for details..it's going to all come together..I'am putting down swade on the floors for my carpet...


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## eastside1989

I have to vac my rug already... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 25 2008, 07:54 PM~10253833
> *nice
> *


Thank's Bro...You like my "POCKET BOOK DONK" :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## Diamond502

nice :cheesy:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

love the leather


----------



## spikekid999

very nice bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Mar 25 2008, 07:54 PM~10253833-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 08:45 PM~10254264
> *lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10254548
> *nice :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's Homie,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 09:27 PM~10254569
> *love the leather
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's and it smell nice too...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Mar 25 2008, 09:27 PM~10254570
> *very nice bro
> *


 Thank's Bro but I'am far from done... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Rides looking good....


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 26 2008, 10:12 AM~10255057
> *Thank's
> :biggrin:
> No Problem, is this the only thing on your table????*


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 10:23 PM~10255179
> *No Problem, is this the only thing on your table????
> *


One "POCKET BOOK " at a time.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2008, 10:14 PM~10255083
> *Rides looking good....
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

I have to put my Engine in today....and detail the Dash...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 26 2008, 06:42 PM~10257879
> *One "POCKET BOOK " at a time.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0  :0  




> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 26 2008, 06:52 PM~10257891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to put my Engine in today....and detail the Dash...
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0  :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 26 2008, 03:52 AM~10257891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to put my Engine in today....and detail the Dash...
> *


LOOKS NICE HOMIE


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 25 2008, 07:06 PM~10253425
> *Not bad chillin you
> *


just been busy as hell... I starrted two model kits back in december and havn;t got back to them


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 26 2008, 02:54 PM~10260257
> *LOOKS NICE HOMIE
> *


thank's ..


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 27 2008, 04:08 AM~10260920
> *just been busy as hell... I starrted two model kits back in december and havn;t got back to them
> *


what ya got?


----------



## eastside1989

Got my engine in...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 04:35 PM~10261132
> *what ya got?
> *












this is one tht he started,,,


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Peoples....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 04:35 PM~10261132
> *what ya got?
> *



a 60 impala kit in candy red w/gold trim and a 64 impala teal w/ gold trim.... they look good so far just havn;t had the time to finish right now... I've been busy with my business and going tot he gym


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 27 2008, 08:54 AM~10266528
> *a 60 impala kit in candy red w/gold trim and a 64 impala teal w/ gold trim.... they look good so far just havn;t had the time to finish right now... I've been busy with my business and going tot he gym
> *


Do it on a rainy day...


----------



## EVIL C

Liking them both homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 27 2008, 09:20 AM~10266601
> *Liking them both homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies....TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

good morning


----------



## ItalianStallion131

get out ya shovels lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 28 2008, 07:49 AM~10274961
> *get out ya shovels lol
> *


Is it still snowing? :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

not anymore


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 28 2008, 02:17 PM~10276999
> *not anymore
> *


 :uh: Thank God.... :angel:


----------



## eastside1989

Good afternoon Homies...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 30 2008, 03:34 AM~10284032
> *Good afternoon Homies...
> *


back at ya, whats the weather there like?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 29 2008, 03:51 PM~10284101
> *back at ya, whats the weather there like?
> *


Dam cold.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

I got my top material.... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

u makin a top. :0


----------



## eastside1989

still got alot more detail work...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 29 2008, 07:17 PM~10285114
> *u makin a top. :0
> *


 :biggrin: yup...


----------



## low4oshow

gona be nice homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 29 2008, 07:21 PM~10285142
> *gona be nice homie. :thumbsup:
> *


thank's I'll be postin it up..when i'am done just got part of the top done and I have to wait till the glue is dry...then I have to cut and glue the material on...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lowridermodels

DAMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN HOMIE..THATS A FIRME JOB ON THAT DONK!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 30 2008, 02:21 PM~10289572
> *DAMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN HOMIE..THATS A FIRME JOB ON THAT DONK!
> *


thank's Bro..still not done...I'am happy with the top and seats... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SICK HOMIE


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 30 2008, 02:28 PM~10289610
> *SICK HOMIE
> *


Thank's not bad for a Buck...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I have a question ..what glue is the best for windows that won't cloud up ... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## SOLOW Models

Testors makes a clear glue for windows and clear parts i believe!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 30 2008, 04:45 PM~10290465
> *Testors makes a clear glue for windows and clear parts i believe!
> *


Thank's I'll check that out....Thank's again Bro...


----------



## spikekid999

looks good bro, did you just wrap the original top??


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 30 2008, 03:45 PM~10290465
> *Testors makes a clear glue for windows and clear parts i believe!
> *


yes its called testors clear parts cement. I use it on the windows and it has a long thin neck so you can get a small amount out at a time. works real good !!
hope that helps you eastside.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 30 2008, 07:33 PM~10291527
> *looks good bro, did you just wrap the original top??
> *


yes ,,,I modified it so it would look like a soft top..I used Goo and a knee patch for the material for the top...it cost one buck...in Walmart...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 30 2008, 07:45 PM~10291621
> *yes its called testors clear parts cement. I use it on the windows and it has a long thin neck so you can get a small amount out at a time. works real good !!
> hope that helps you eastside.
> *



Thank's for the info ..next time I'am in the hobby store I'am getting some...The super glue I use is real bad on the windows...Thank's again ..Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

No problem!


I like the soft top idea!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-DIGGIN THE G-NATIONAL LOCO AND NICE TOP TOO.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good big man! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models+Mar 31 2008, 12:24 AM~10293990-->
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!
> I like the soft top idea!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool..I'am makin another top for this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 12:29 AM~10294031
> *ORALE VATO-DIGGIN THE G-NATIONAL LOCO AND NICE TOP TOO.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's Homie..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 12:44 AM~10294152
> *lookin good big man!    :0  :cheesy:
> *


Thank's Bro..I'am still thinking about makin another top... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

whats the boot from??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 31 2008, 08:26 PM~10300874
> *whats the boot from??
> *


The same thing as the top..a knee patch for your pants....


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Has anybody done a powered top yet? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 1 2008, 08:49 AM~10301086
> *Has anybody done a powered top yet? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:

i tried and adjustable one once


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 31 2008, 08:52 PM~10301116
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i tried and adjustable one once
> *


you did...cool..what did ya make for the frame?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 1 2008, 08:55 AM~10301138
> *you did...cool..what did ya make for the frame?
> *


craft wire, just bent it up to the shape of the roof, and added fabric, could easily add a motor to pull the top down, and then springs to let it back up....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 31 2008, 08:59 PM~10301172
> *craft wire, just bent it up to the shape of the roof, and added fabric, could easily add a motor to pull the top down, and then springs to let it back up....
> *


cool I was thinkin of brass to make a frame...I want to look into this...It looks hard..but it would be cool if I could make it work...


----------



## LowandBeyond

LowrollinJo$h made a working top for a 64 impala. It wasn't powered, but still wnt up and down. Pretty sick shit. 

I think Biggs made one too? I knew he was talking about it anyways.  

Both made of styrene square tubing and little pins/bolts.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2008, 02:41 PM~10304470
> *LowrollinJo$h made a working top for a 64 impala.  It wasn't powered,  but still wnt up and down.    Pretty sick shit.
> 
> I think Biggs made one too?    I knew he was talking about it anyways.
> 
> Both made of styrene square tubing and little pins/bolts.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

LOWROLLINJO$H'S pics. 


















































 

I think he said something about wishing he would have used thinner material???


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2008, 02:57 AM~10304566
> *LOWROLLINJO$H'S pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he said something about wishing he would have used thinner material???
> *


Dam that nice man...Thank's for postin it up....wow...that's what I'am taulkin about.. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 1 2008, 06:42 PM~10305127
> *Dam that nice man...Thank's for postin it up....wow...that's what I'am taulkin about.. :biggrin:
> *


well good morning....

.... i'm off to bed


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 1 2008, 06:46 AM~10305130
> *well good morning....
> 
> .... i'm off to bed
> *


Later man.... :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

thats a tight 64. i can see why he wished bout using thinner metterial cuz the cross bars are pretty thick,and the pic of the motor you can see the top down but sticks way up


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 1 2008, 05:51 PM~10309072
> *thats a tight 64. i can see why he wished bout using thinner metterial cuz the cross bars are pretty thick,and the pic of the motor you can see the top down but sticks way up
> *


It's very hard to make any top....But a working top with a motor would be over the top... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 1 2008, 07:07 PM~10311234
> *It's very hard to make any top....But a working top with a motor would be over the top... :biggrin:
> *



Shouldn't be too hard if you get this far. :0


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody What's Sup... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 11:57 PM~10304566
> *LOWROLLINJO$H'S pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he said something about wishing he would have used thinner material???
> *


THIS SHIT LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## mcloven

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 2 2008, 04:46 PM~10317845
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> *


Thank's... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 3 2008, 06:46 PM~10323408
> *Thank's... :biggrin:
> *


_*100 pages!*_


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 3 2008, 07:20 PM~10327868
> *100 pages!
> *


Wow ,it seams like I just started my topic... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 4 2008, 09:05 AM~10332480
> *Wow ,it seams like I just started my topic... :biggrin:
> *



seam 
A noun 
1 seam

joint consisting of a line formed by joining two pieces


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 4 2008, 12:05 PM~10333518
> *seam
> A noun
> 1  seam
> 
> joint consisting of a line formed by joining two pieces
> *


Don't come in here for English Lessons ...You talk to much with Jeff...Post up Model car pics.. :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

LOL now that was funny Way to go!!!!! Go Redsox!!! and Go Mill City although we might be moving soon


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 4 2008, 04:43 PM~10335824
> *LOL now that was funny Way to go!!!!!  Go Redsox!!! and Go Mill City although we might be moving soon
> *


where yea moving to Bro?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Apr 4 2008, 04:38 PM~10335783-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't come in here for English Lessons ...You talk to much with Jeff...Post up Model car pics.. :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Apr 4 2008, 04:43 PM~10335824
> *LOL now that was funny Way to go!!!!!  Go Redsox!!! and Go Mill City although we might be moving soon
> *



damn bro where you moving to?


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## eastside1989

still working on the details of my Pocket Book Donk...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Rollinaround

good craftsmanship


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 5 2008, 07:54 PM~10343313
> *good craftsmanship
> *



Thank's Bro...


----------



## BiggC

GN looks nice and that top is killer. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

Dang server. :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 5 2008, 10:01 PM~10343946
> *Dang server.  :uh:
> *


Thank's alot ...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

"Eastsides tip of the week" Use chip clips to hold parts in place while glue is drying... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 7 2008, 09:32 AM~10349915
> *:biggrin:
> *


when u gonna finish up the replica of that truck


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 6 2008, 09:36 PM~10349933
> *when u gonna finish up the replica of that truck
> *


When I finish my other models... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 7 2008, 09:48 AM~10350012
> *When I finish my other models... :biggrin:
> *


 

i got to get this hilux done, started the monster truck today,.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 6 2008, 11:33 AM~10347632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Eastsides tip of the week"    Use chip clips to hold parts in place while glue is drying... :biggrin:
> *


I just hope those clips don't leave marks in your paint. I just hold them by hand until they dry, gotta have ALOT of patience for that though!


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good big homie!


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good big homie1


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Looks good, Id use the small clamps with rubber on the ends, but you can use whatever works for you


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 6 2008, 09:49 PM~10350016
> *
> 
> i got to get this hilux done, started the monster truck today,.....
> *


cool...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2008, 11:14 PM~10350757
> *lookin good big homie!
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 7 2008, 07:30 AM~10353184
> *Looks good, Id use the small clamps with rubber on the ends, but you can use whatever works for you
> *


Good Idea Bro..


----------



## westempire

Looking good homie


----------



## Diamond502

progress?

:dunno:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 7 2008, 05:24 PM~10356963
> *Looking good homie
> *


thank's


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 7 2008, 05:29 PM~10357024
> *progress?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 Ha ha I've been lazy bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 8 2008, 11:30 PM~10363097
> *Ha ha I've been lazy bro... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:

:biggrin:


well at least u can get some rest, and finish a few of these up when u return to building!!!

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 408models

nice work. looks good


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 9 2008, 11:44 AM~10371599
> *nice work. looks good
> *


Thank's just a little more to go .... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

nicely done


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 9 2008, 04:01 PM~10373742
> *nicely done
> *


thank's...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Waco

:0 :0


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 9 2008, 09:22 PM~10376531
> *:0  :0
> *


Good Morning Everybody...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 10 2008, 06:38 AM~10379656
> *Good Morning Everybody...
> *


well, not morning anymore, so GOOD EVENING


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 10 2008, 05:02 PM~10383157
> *well, not morning anymore, so GOOD EVENING
> *


Good Evening Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 10 2008, 06:22 PM~10383921
> *Good Evening Bro... :biggrin:
> *


 

so whats up your way, nice weather?


----------



## Rollinaround

Looks good Jim


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Dec 12 2007, 06:49 PM~9438418-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 08:21 PM~9439296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 08:37 PM~9439432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

Awesome work!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 10 2008, 11:52 PM~10387088
> *
> 
> Awesome work!!!!
> *


Thank's Bro.....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 10 2008, 07:22 PM~10384457
> *
> 
> so whats up your way, nice weather?
> *


Yea it was 70 the other day....but rain is coming... :uh:


----------



## ImpalaMama

Eastside -

This is O/T. I spoke with Steve Grogan today!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i just painted outside, love the misty rain


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama+Apr 11 2008, 12:16 PM~10390141-->
> 
> 
> 
> Eastside -
> 
> This is O/T.  I spoke with Steve Grogan today!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool , get me an Autograph ... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Apr 11 2008, 12:51 PM~10390428
> *i just painted outside, love the misty rain .
> 
> *


I hope it doen't wash off... :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

not its all good, Id post it on this site but its a Monster Truck


----------



## Diamond502

eastside

















> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 11 2008, 03:53 PM~10391896
> *not its all good, Id post it on this site but its a Monster Truck
> *


post it


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ToyotaMama_@Apr 11 2008, 12:16 PM~10390141
> *Eastside -
> 
> This is O/T.  I spoke with Steve Grogan today!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 11 2008, 03:53 PM~10391896
> *not its all good, Id post it on this site but its a Monster Truck
> *


 cool looking foward to seeing it Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 11 2008, 03:55 PM~10391907
> *eastside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post it
> *




Cool is that your cat bro? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

These are my cats... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Apr 11 2008, 04:33 PM~10392258-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool is that your cat bro? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 11 2008, 04:41 PM~10392345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hes wanting to watch that DVD!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 11 2008, 04:42 PM~10392357
> *:no:
> hes wanting to watch that DVD!
> *


She want's to be in the next one... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 11 2008, 04:46 PM~10392396
> *She want's to be in the next one... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

your cat looks possesed


----------



## ImpalaMama

Sometimes she's possessed but most of the time she's a sweet kitty; her name is Mandy. 


aka - ToyotaMaMa


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

there ya go 10-yrs!!!!! Thats awesome nice Shirts too


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 12 2008, 04:25 PM~10399328
> *there ya go 10-yrs!!!!!  Thats awesome nice Shirts too
> *


Thank's Bro...I like these shirts...10 years Baby...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

damn you even have hooter girls in your club :0 :0 LOL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 12 2008, 04:59 PM~10399457
> *damn you even have hooter girls in your club  :0  :0 LOL
> *


Yup..

Ha ha


----------



## ItalianStallion131

DAM!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 12 2008, 05:09 PM~10399517
> *DAM!
> *













10 years Baby,,, :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

finish them!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 12 2008, 05:30 PM~10399660
> *finish them!
> *


"
The truck is Done...The "Pocket Book Regal "is almost Done...The" Dish Rag Regal "is done...The Hopper is waiting for Decals... :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 12 2008, 05:37 PM~10399690
> *"
> The truck is Done...The "Pocket Book Regal "is almost Done...The" Dish Rag Regal "is done...The Hopper is waiting for Decals... :uh:
> *


where are pics of the finished truck?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 12 2008, 05:39 PM~10399706
> *where are pics of the finished truck?
> *


I didn't take it yet... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 12 2008, 02:06 PM~10399500
> *Yup..
> 
> Ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 11 2008, 01:39 PM~10392323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my cats... :biggrin:
> *


Those are cool cats.

My daughter's cat thinks she is a squirrel.



















:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

looks like a merkat from that animal planet show.


----------



## old low&slo

hey homie
good lookin cats !!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 12 2008, 07:46 PM~10400260
> *hey homie
> good lookin cats !!!
> *


ha ha ....thank's Post your Cat's here if ya want....Dog's too...This is an Animal friendly Topic... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 12 2008, 07:41 PM~10400232
> *Those are cool cats.
> 
> My daughter's cat thinks she is a squirrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thank's a cool Pic Pokey... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SONIC:








:angel: 

THE OTHER ONE. HER NAME IS CALLIE


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 12 2008, 02:06 PM~10399500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me liky's :biggrin: 

Nice work you're doin as well !


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 13 2008, 11:46 AM~10404195
> *SONIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:
> 
> THE OTHER ONE. HER NAME IS CALLIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have some nice looking Dogs....Callie looks sweet...Sonic looks like a watch dog..Nice Dogs....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Apr 13 2008, 12:19 PM~10404331
> *Me liky's :biggrin:
> 
> Nice work you're doin as well !
> *


Thank's Bro...Post up your pets if ya got any...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 13 2008, 11:22 AM~10404352
> *You have some nice looking Dogs....Callie looks sweet...Sonic looks like a watch dog..Nice Dogs....
> *


yea...sonic thought she was the shid and callie thinks so abput herself too...
sonic was fun tho.i spent the first 12 1/2 yrs of my life with sonic till we had to put her down. she got too old.but callie is sweet but shes A FREAK!


----------



## eastside1989

This is my Mandy Playing Catch like a dog... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 13 2008, 12:28 PM~10404390
> *yea...sonic thought she was the shid and callie thinks so abput herself too...
> sonic was fun tho.i spent the first 12 1/2 yrs of my life with sonic till we had to put her down. she got too old.but callie is sweet but shes A FREAK!
> *


Sorry about Sonic...Animals are part of our Family's ...My cats love being near me when I buid Models...


----------



## 2lowsyn

^i have a gard dog/cat like that LOL^


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 13 2008, 12:34 PM~10404425
> *^i have a gard dog/cat like that LOL^
> *


Post it up Bro....This is "Eastsides Animal week" :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

This is Rose ..typical girl taking time in the Bathroom... :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

^LMAO :roflmao: they all do that 

yhaa
my dog (baby)CHOCOLATE
















my dog now after a walk 








and my cats NESUAL








ZUSE, with my oldest son









cant find the outher 2 cats to take pics of them but i got 2 more


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

THATS THE ONLY THING I DONT LIKE ABOUT CATS EXEPT FOR WHEN THE BITE YOU,IS WHEN THEY HIDE ALL THE DANG TIME


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 13 2008, 12:43 PM~10404490
> *^LMAO :roflmao: they all do that
> 
> yhaa
> my dog (baby)CHOCOLATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dog now after a walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my cats NESUAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZUSE, with my oldest son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant find the outher 2 cats to take pics of them but i got 2 more
> *


Real nice...Bro...post them later if ya can find them....You have some great lookin Animals...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning People ...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

heres my RED NOSE PITT CAIN


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 14 2008, 07:35 AM~10410435
> *heres my RED NOSE PITT CAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Dogg Man...He looks very smart...


----------



## eastside1989

People Post up ya Pets on "Eastsides Animal Week" Alot of you Modelers have great pets..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

yeah hes to smart.........


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 14 2008, 09:39 AM~10410733
> *yeah hes to smart.........
> *


Yea I could tell Bro by his eyes..


----------



## Diamond502

sup homie?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 04:49 PM~10413693
> *sup homie?
> *


Not much Bro ..Post up your animals ..you must have some... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 14 2008, 05:01 PM~10413785
> *Not much Bro ..Post up your animals ..you must have some... :uh:
> *


i had 2 female pitts, one 2 years, adn one 5 months, the pupo got dognapped, and the mom got hit by a car... :tears:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 05:13 PM~10413880
> *i had 2 female pitts, one 2 years, adn one 5 months, the pupo got dognapped, and the mom got hit by a car... :tears:
> *


Dam sorry to hear that Bro...any pics of them? When did the Dog get taken? We could post pics ..to try getting the pup Back...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 14 2008, 05:50 PM~10414191
> *Dam sorry to hear that Bro...any pics of them? When did the Dog get taken? We could post pics ..to try getting the pup Back...
> *


the pup got tooken a few months back, not too worried about her, i mean, i miss her to death, but everything happens for a reason, and the mother was hit last month, no pics, though..... :tears:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 05:52 PM~10414199
> *the pup got tooken a few months back, not too worried about her, i mean, i miss her to death, but everything happens for a reason, and the mother was hit last month, no pics, though..... :tears:
> *


I wish we could help...Are ya gettin another Dog?


----------



## Diamond502

definately, waiting on my homies blue pitt to have pups, then gonna get one of those most likely, also i've wanted a cat recently for some reason, but i might as well wait until i get he pitt, that way they can grow up together, and get used to being around the other species, and not run or try to kill every other one that they see...lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 05:58 PM~10414251
> *definately, waiting on my homies blue pitt to have pups, then gonna get one of those most likely, also i've wanted a cat recently for some reason, but i might as well wait until i get he pitt, that way they can grow up together, and get used to being around the other species, and not run or try to kill every other one that they see...lol
> *


That sounds like a good plan Homie....well good luck in the future with ya pets.... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 14 2008, 06:03 PM~10414282
> *That sounds like a good plan Homie....well good luck in the future with ya pets.... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## UpstateRider

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI....cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

theres a nice House fire right around the corner from me, The fire is at 15 Auburn Street. A 3-decker with all floors on Fire.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

at this moment, a house is on fire?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

yes it was happening as I was typing it last night

This is the article on the Lowell Suns Website Today

Fire leaves 19 homeless in Lowell
By Robert Mills, [email protected]
Article Last Updated: 04/15/2008 12:10:31 AM EDT


LOWELL -- Robert Sullivan was sound asleep, and Nancy Knox, who lived one floor above, was watching television Monday night when screams and alarms signaled the start of a blaze that would turn their home off Gorham Street into a fireball at 9:45 p.m. 

At least 19 people, including eight children, were left homeless and shivering in the cold. 

Sullivan, who owns the home and lives on the first floor, said his daughter-in-law had a candle burning on the headboard of her bed when she ran across the street to XtraMart. Her 2-year-old daughter knocked the candle over, and the bed burst into flames, Sullivan said. 

The toddler was not hurt, and everyone else got out in time, though in some cases just barely. 

Sullivan said alarms woke him, and that he threw on a robe and tried to stop the fire. 

"I threw about 5 1/2 gallons of water on the bed but it wouldn't go out," Sullivan said. "It just got more and more." 

That's when Sullivan and his family, which also includes a 7-month-old, a 6-year-old and a 13-year-old, got out. Anthony Sullivan, 13, said it was hard to see as he fled because the apartment was filled with smoke. 

Sullivan stood in the parking lot of XtraMart across from his still-burning home at 15 Auburn St., barefoot and in just a bathrobe. He wasn't sure where he would stay Monday night. 

Neighbors who had come out to watch the towering flames provided shoes and what other clothes they could before the Red Cross arrived. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Advertisement

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Knox was watching television on the second floor, where she lives with her daughter, Amy Ung, and three children when the blaze broke out. 

"My son-in-law started screaming, 'Fire,' and my daughter and I grabbed the kids and ran out," Knox said. "We ran out just in time." 

She, too, had no shoes because she had to flee so quickly. 

"Everything I have is in there, even my cell phone," she said. "We lost everything. Everything is gone." 

Fire was visible and smoke was showing from every floor in the short time it took firefighters to reach the building after several people called 911. 

Firefighters had to use heavy lines to knock down a two-story ball of fire outside the building before they could head inside, according to Deputy Chief Joe Roth. 

Once crews went in, a hose was hoisted with rope to a firefighter on the third floor as the ceiling and air around him began glowing orange. 

Robert Sullivan said he had insurance, though he remained shaken at the scene. 

The Merrimack Valley Chapter of the American Red Cross was providing help to the families Monday night. 

Gorham Street was closed from the Lowell Connector to the Lowell Superior Court.


----------



## eastside1989

Dam alot of local action Bro....


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 15 2008, 03:39 PM~10422172
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: Hi Bro...What's Sup?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 15 2008, 04:03 PM~10422333
> *:thumbsup: Hi Bro...What's Sup?
> *


nothing much, got a bad cough....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 15 2008, 04:07 PM~10422369
> *nothing much, got a bad cough....
> *


That too bad...I got something today too.... :biggrin: 











My first Adex with my Birthday on it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

This is Jack's Junk Yard....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 2lowsyn

man that just cool , bet you could just stare at them all day .


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 16 2008, 07:20 PM~10432033
> *man that just cool , bet you could just stare at them all day .
> *


No , I play with my World all day... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i cant wate till i own a house and make a huge hobby/train room in my basement and crash the trains into eachother :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

nice world homie


----------



## 2lowsyn

ever found any robers or an act of merder ?
just wondering caus i saw the one getn baried ...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Apr 16 2008, 08:08 PM~10432403-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wate till i own a house and make a huge hobby/train room in my basement and crash the trains into eachother :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it's alot of fun..hope you get your House Homie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 08:18 PM~10432524
> *nice world homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's it will never be finished ..I always change and add things like real life...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Apr 16 2008, 08:44 PM~10432717
> *ever found any robers or an act of merder ?
> just wondering caus i saw the one getn baried ...
> *


I do have some car thiefs in my World...and a DUI scene


----------



## Diamond502

i want to make dio for 1:24


----------



## 2lowsyn

I do have some car thiefs in my World...and a DUI scene 


can you post them up too ?
:roflmao: just gota see it ,see that why i sa you can look at it all day LOL


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Apr 16 2008, 09:15 PM~10433008-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want to make dio for 1:24
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be cool..My world is 1/64 scale...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Apr 16 2008, 09:19 PM~10433040
> *I do have some car thiefs in my World...and a DUI scene
> can you post them up too ?
> :roflmao:  just gota see it ,see that why i sa you can look at it all day LOL
> *


I will later...but the dui first....


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats sooooooooooooooo badass.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2008, 12:22 AM~10435054
> *thats sooooooooooooooo badass.
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 17 2008, 06:14 AM~10436897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Diamond502

nice DUI scene, i love how he is stuck in the window!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 17 2008, 02:36 PM~10438824
> *nice DUI scene, i love how he is stuck in the window!
> *


It was tricky breakin the glass ..just so....it was fun.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Dam Server... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I have a Crack House but I can't show it because it is XXX Rated But it's cool... :uh:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 17 2008, 02:08 PM~10439941
> *I have a Crack House but I can't show it because it is XXX Rated But it's cool... :uh:
> *



jajaja...show it homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I have over 4,000 People in my World at 1/64 scale...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 17 2008, 05:10 PM~10439955
> *jajaja...show it homie.... :biggrin:
> *


Maybe some day ..But the Hookers and druggies I have to clean up there Acts..before I post any of it...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

Pm me pics of the crackhouse....


or post a link.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 17 2008, 05:39 PM~10440143
> *Pm me pics of the crackhouse....
> or post a link.....
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 17 2008, 06:58 PM~10440539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, no one came to teh funeral or the wedding....lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 17 2008, 08:20 PM~10441094
> *damn, no one came to teh funeral or the wedding....lol
> *


That's because the guy getting the Funeral was the Brides first Husband... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## base905

this world is awesome man!!! great work! 

and hey is there any graffiti on thoes trains?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 17 2008, 09:31 PM~10441521
> *this world is awesome man!!! great work!
> 
> and hey is there any graffiti on thoes trains?
> *


Thank's Bro..yes on many of the cars ..I will post them later some time ..the server is slow...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 17 2008, 09:31 PM~10441521
> *this world is awesome man!!! great work!
> 
> and hey is there any graffiti on thoes trains?
> *


----------



## base905

COOL!!!!!!!!!!!

brings me back to my graffiti days!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 17 2008, 09:38 PM~10441575
> *COOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> brings me back to my graffiti days!!!!
> *


 In sum ally's I got some and on fences ..I got trash cans and dumpsters...In the city area .I made mini Trash for the streets and Ally's...


----------



## eastside1989

The yellow house is Mister Rogers House...it's the same House as on his show...just different setting...


----------



## eastside1989

This is the "Crack House "from a far...there is a party on the roof....I can't take a close up too many Crazy people...


----------



## mcloven

take a close up homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 17 2008, 09:59 PM~10441731
> *take a close up homie
> *


ha ha ...There are alot of people that may get mad with some xxx going on...Trust me ..I captured real life in my world...I'am not proud of the Crack house but they are in our world too... :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

post it homie, or Pm me the pics!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 17 2008, 10:05 PM~10441793
> *post it homie, or Pm me the pics!
> *


You could be from the Police...."MODEL POLICE" :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

pm me the pix


----------



## mcloven

or some cops radeing the place


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 17 2008, 09:03 PM~10441779
> *ha ha ...There are alot of people that may get mad with some xxx going on...Trust me ..I captured real life in my world...I'am not proud of the Crack house but they are in our world too... :uh:
> *


you try takin a close up n theyll start attacking your camera thinkin your the 5 0 lol. fuck it do it anyways lol :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

morning folks


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 19 2008, 09:39 AM~10452520
> *morning folks
> *


Good morning Mill City Homie....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 17 2008, 10:08 PM~10441820
> *or some cops radeing the place
> *


that's not a bad idea.... lol


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 19 2008, 11:47 AM~10452921
> *:0
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 19 2008, 01:47 PM~10453420
> *        :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Well I traded my Wifes Impala in after buying it 12 years ago...a 1996 SS .We will miss that car ...here is her new car...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

WTF, huggin trees? lol Why did you get rid of the Impala?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 19 2008, 06:23 PM~10454878
> *WTF, huggin trees?  lol Why did you get rid of the Impala?
> *


No in fact I am going to put a Holly on my truck this weekend....well a bolt broke on the Head and it had High miles on it....we bought it new and used it every day...But my wife does not need the high cost of fuel just to go to work...we always had big chevys but they don't make any large cars anymore ..at least we had one of the best that chevy made...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Yeah those cars still go for over 10g's here, Even with high miles. There hard to come by lower than 10.


----------



## eastside1989

Well at least I got this Model.... :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

any new models on the bench??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 20 2008, 03:17 PM~10459766
> *any new models on the bench??
> *


Not yet...I'am workin on my Fullsize Truck...


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 19 2008, 05:26 AM~10452834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

that strip club is the shit! :0 :0 can even see alittle bush. :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2008, 12:29 AM~10463727
> *that strip club is the shit!    :0  :0    can even see alittle bush.  :cheesy:
> *


Thank's Bro ..I have been makin Models since I was Five years old...My dad got me started on planes and ships...I love all types of Models...and that's Why "EASTSIDEWORLD " got started 20 years ago...alot of people gave me idea's for it and I try to Model it no matter how Crazy it seems .That's why I was the first to Model a" Crack House" and many other things...I love Model Cars...Low Riders are my favorite...


----------



## Diamond502

Keep it up......


----------



## staylow

TTT


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 21 2008, 02:42 PM~10466766
> *Keep it up......
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I waxed my truck today ..first time since winter,,, :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I love spring in NEWENGLAND... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 21 2008, 04:57 PM~10468121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love spring in NEWENGLAND... :biggrin:
> *


That Avalanche looks familiar


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 21 2008, 07:03 PM~10468612
> *That Avalanche looks familiar
> *


That's Mark's truck....He is in our Club...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## LowandBeyond

lets see that crack house.


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 21 2008, 10:19 PM~10470830-->
> 
> 
> 
> lets see that crack house.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 17 2008, 08:53 PM~10441681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "Crack House "from a far...there is a party on the roof....I can't take a close up too many Crazy people...
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

better pics. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin: i agree. i wanna see a pic of the party on the roof


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 22 2008, 01:15 AM~10472195-->
> 
> 
> 
> better pics.    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Apr 22 2008, 01:21 AM~10472246
> *:biggrin: i agree. i wanna see a pic of the party on the roof
> *



Come on guys go play with you Models... :biggrin: :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

this is where i am now


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 22 2008, 04:09 PM~10476970
> *this is where i am now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is sweet Bro..I got to get me a Model soon...But Ive have been getting Busy with things that i have to do this spring...But for the rainy dayz I need a Model...  What color are ya thinkin of?


----------



## youcantfademe

cheking in to see the crack house......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2008, 03:39 PM~10477228
> *cheking in to see the crack house......
> *


Do you want to see a crack house i can post a pic of your house for ya if need be !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 01:55 PM~10477374
> *Do  you    want  to  see  a  crack  house  i  can  post  a  pic  of  your  house  for  ya  if need  be !
> *


means soo much coming from the only white guy in south kc, you wanted to live right next to your dealer eh???? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I AM THE DEALER BITCH ! 


I been servin you up scrapes from the frist day you begging ass munch !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 02:05 PM~10477455
> *I  AM  THE  DEALER  BITCH !
> I  been  servin you  up  scrapes  from  the    frist  day    you  begging  ass munch  !
> *


son go to your room , we dont want your crumbs, we got boulders up nawf maaan.....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 04:55 PM~10477374
> *Do  you    want  to  see  a  crack  house  i  can  post  a  pic  of  your  house  for  ya  if need  be !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2008, 05:21 PM~10477586
> *son go to your room , we dont want your crumbs, we got boulders up nawf maaan.....
> *


_*And your proud about that?*_

:uh:

:twak:

:buttkick:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Apr 22 2008, 05:01 PM~10477424-->
> 
> 
> 
> means soo much coming from the only white guy in south kc, you wanted to live right next to your dealer eh???? :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 22 2008, 05:05 PM~10477455
> *I  AM  THE  DEALER  BITCH !
> I  been  servin you  up  scrapes  from  the    frist  day    you  begging  ass munch  !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2008, 05:21 PM~10477586
> *son go to your room , we dont want your crumbs, we got boulders up nawf maaan.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 22 2008, 03:04 PM~10477852
> *And your proud about that?
> 
> :uh:
> 
> :twak:
> 
> :buttkick:
> *


dont you got jail or something????? :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2008, 06:06 PM~10477866
> *dont you got jail or something????? :uh:
> *


Had to pay a fine....

but i think its funny that you proud that "son go to your room , we dont want your crumbs, we got boulders up nawf maaan....."


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Eastside not trying to trash your post bro just twist with Hearse for bit ! Keep doing what it dew bro ! And as much other shit that gets posted up on here i dont think there will be a problem with you showing off the Spot ! _*Its not porn its craftsmanship!*_


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2008, 06:06 PM~10477866
> *dont you got jail or something????? :uh:
> *


Hay...do ya think he can get on LIL in Jail...?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 22 2008, 03:08 PM~10477893
> *Had to pay a fine....
> 
> but i think its funny that you  proud that "son go to your room , we dont want your crumbs, we got boulders up nawf maaan....."
> *


well if you knew KC all the drugs are in the south part of the city along with the crime , i was being a smart ass...... :uh: 


> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 22 2008, 03:09 PM~10477904
> *Hay...do ya think he can get on LIL in Jail...?
> *


never know anymore , with criminals begging for thier ''rights'' :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 22 2008, 03:14 PM~10477015
> *That is sweet Bro..I got to get me a Model soon...But Ive have been getting Busy with things that i have to do this spring...But for the rainy dayz I need a Model...   What color are ya thinkin of?
> *



This is the kolor it will be Flat White Primer, ill add some old skool pinstripes as well


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 22 2008, 08:39 PM~10479157
> *This is the kolor it will be Flat White Primer, ill add some old skool pinstripes as well
> *


Cool....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 26 2008, 04:24 PM~10510156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bastard pulled me over last week
those foos are bad luck i hope they rot in hell 
LOL
nice layout bro


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 26 2008, 07:26 PM~10510169
> *that bastard pulled me over last week
> those foos are bad luck i hope they rot in hell
> LOL
> nice layout bro
> *


Ha ha Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Dam Septic Smells :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

A ghost in the top right window ...it's painted with day glow paint and you can see it when it's dark.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ElMonte74'

Everything looks clean


----------



## eastside1989

Stolen Cars...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 26 2008, 08:49 PM~10510584
> *Everything looks clean
> *


Thank's Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

BBQ


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 WOW!! THIS IS F*&KING KOOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 26 2008, 09:43 PM~10510849
> *:0 WOW!! THIS IS F*&KING KOOL!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Bro ..20 years of Model Makin....My Eastside World...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

The Lake took 50 Dollars of Epoxy to make and three day's to Dry...


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 26 2008, 06:14 PM~10510688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill trade you some hot wheels for that cop car


----------



## mcloven

any car theafs in your world if so post pics


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10510995
> *ill trade you some hot wheels for that cop car
> *


No thank's Bro ..that is hard to find....and I detailed it...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 26 2008, 10:13 PM~10510999
> *any  car theafs in your world if so post pics
> *


Yea ..I do..I will post at a later time ..when I take more Pics...a Guy is breakin a car s window and the police are right there it's on top of the Parking Garage,,


----------



## eastside1989

Can you spot the pigens in this picture? :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

The guy in the green shirt is breakin the window of the panel truck and the police car is just out of sight on the ramp... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Jaws is in the water ...with somebodys feet in his mouth.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 27 2008, 04:12 AM~10512879
> *Yea ..I do..I will post at a later time ..when I take more Pics...a Guy is breakin a car s window and the police are right there it's on top of the Parking Garage,,
> *


cool


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 27 2008, 11:26 AM~10513435
> *cool
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Some of the Controls...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

u making me miss my grandpa :tears: :angel:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 27 2008, 01:04 PM~10513880
> *u making me miss my grandpa  :tears:  :angel:
> *


Did he have a Layout? :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 04:07 PM~9437124
> *I have Ho Scale...it's easy to find stuff ..but i love the smaller scales...
> *


Heres one that I did and found it reproduced on the net. I won a copy of it on ebay.


----------



## eastside1989

That was Sick SKIM.... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

found a pic of my dogs, well might as well be mine, baby is 5, and thor is 7, i raised them until last year, they are at my brothers house for now...

... sorry if its not still ets week....lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 27 2008, 04:27 PM~10514821
> *found a pic of my dogs, well might as well be mine, baby is 5, and thor is 7, i raised them until last year, they are at my brothers house for now...
> 
> ... sorry if its not still ets week....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thak's ok Bro....you can post here any time Bro... Nice Lookin Dog's


----------



## Diamond502

i also took in a abandonned cat, she just had 4 kittens, my neice wants her, so i am going to keep on eof the kittens....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 27 2008, 05:59 PM~10515307
> *
> 
> i also took in a abandonned cat, she just had 4 kittens, my neice wants her, so i am going to keep on eof the kittens....
> *


Nice ...We got two cats...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 27 2008, 06:01 PM~10515315
> *Nice ...We got two cats...
> *


I had one, until about a week ago, now i got 5....lol


----------



## eastside1989

Two cats on this House... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 27 2008, 06:05 PM~10515330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two cats on this House... :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno:

abandoned home with 2 gravestones.......


----------



## eastside1989

Yea and look in the top right window... :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 27 2008, 06:11 PM~10515363
> *Yea and look in the top right window... :uh:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 27 2008, 01:04 PM~10513880
> *u making me miss my grandpa  :tears:  :angel:
> *


Did he have a 'Crack House 'on his layout and a "Bikers Bar" Like Mine?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## mcloven

heres my dogs


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 28 2008, 04:37 PM~10523035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my dogs
> *


Very Nice Bro...Do they get along? :uh:


----------



## mcloven

yep


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 27 2008, 09:38 AM~10513675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some one stop that guy , LOL that cool bro.
did the dog ever get to your stuff and shew on it ?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 05:31 PM~10523626
> *some one stop that guy , LOL that cool bro.
> did the dog ever get to your stuff and shew on it ?
> *



Ha ha ...I had my Cat walk down the Layout and it took me Daz's to fix it all ..Just one trip down Main street... :uh: That is not going to happen again... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## mcloven

need any more hot wheels lmk if you do


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 28 2008, 07:04 PM~10524450
> *need any more hot wheels lmk if you do
> *


I Have so many cars man...I can't put them all on the Layout...Thank's ..for the offer...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 28 2008, 04:20 PM~10524610
> *I Have so many cars man...I can't put them all on the Layout...Thank's  ..for the offer...
> *


oh ok


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

about how big is the eastside world?


----------



## LowandBeyond

this world is soooooooooooooooooooooo sweet! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 27 2008, 09:07 AM~10514492
> *Did he have a Layout? :uh:
> *


he had a warehouse full....


----------



## spikekid999

any dealerships in the eastside world??


----------



## ImpalaMama

The power came back about 6:25 am.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Apr 28 2008, 10:01 PM~10526180-->
> 
> 
> 
> about how big is the eastside world?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is in a room 24' x 32' it takes up most of it...I have a Model Bench Area too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 01:04 AM~10528411
> *this world is soooooooooooooooooooooo sweet!    :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's Bro 20 years workin on this Bitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 01:07 AM~10528432
> *he had a warehouse full....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW...I would have liked your Grampa...Sorry his gone Bro...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Apr 29 2008, 01:11 AM~10528449
> *any dealerships in the eastside world??
> *


No just a Hydro shop with lolo's and Drug Dealers... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@Apr 29 2008, 06:47 AM~10529550
> *The power came back about 6:25 am.
> *


Cool... I saw then on North Billerica street.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 29 2008, 05:48 AM~10529553
> *No just a Hydro shop with lolo's and Drug Dealers... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 29 2008, 09:42 AM~10529865
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 26 2008, 09:20 PM~10510722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a great view form there


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 1 2008, 09:13 AM~10549745
> *its a great view form there
> *




Yea it is...


----------



## ElRafa

Damn homie you put a hell of a lot of detail into this man much props to you for reals


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 1 2008, 07:21 PM~10554033
> *Damn homie you put a hell of a lot of detail into this man much props to you for reals
> *


Thank's Bro....It's part of my Life...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning People TGIF.... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

good morning to you sir


----------



## ImpalaMama

The economic stimulis checks have hit the accounts of the first round of people to get them. We'll be shopping for a new fridge this weekend!!!


----------



## ImpalaMama

The 'hood is quiet today; no work being done on the next street over. The kitties are sleeping on the bed instead of under it.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@May 2 2008, 07:31 AM~10558587
> *The economic stimulis checks have hit the accounts of the first round of people to get them.  We'll be shopping for a new fridge this weekend!!!
> 
> 
> *


 cool....Can I buy a model car too? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 2 2008, 07:22 AM~10558576
> *good morning to you sir
> *


Good morning Bro...Don't call me Sir....Call me Jim .... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@May 2 2008, 07:40 AM~10558599
> *The 'hood is quiet today; no work being done on the next street over.  The kitties are sleeping on the bed instead of under it.
> *


That's good... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

Ok Good Afternoon Jim lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 2 2008, 02:27 PM~10560624
> *Ok Good Afternoon Jim lol
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

:wave: JIM!


----------



## undead white boy

what up boss


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@May 2 2008, 04:31 AM~10558587
> *The economic stimulis checks have hit the accounts of the first round of people to get them.  We'll be shopping for a new fridge this weekend!!!
> 
> 
> *




ballin! :0


----------



## undead white boy

so whats new in the eastside 1989 model world bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 2 2008, 04:33 PM~10561417
> *:wave: JIM!
> *


What's Sup Bro....? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+May 2 2008, 04:36 PM~10561440-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up boss
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much just spent my Gov check on a Fridge... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 06:20 PM~10562133
> *ballin!   :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@May 2 2008, 07:15 PM~10562461
> *so whats new in the eastside 1989 model world bro
> *


Well I'am going to set up a speed trap ...for the police so they can get money for their Donut Fund..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you know... i was reding a book that reminded me of ur train tracks..... that inspired me and made me think,, it be tight to have a 1:25th scale train. do they make any?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

I belive a 1/25 train would be huge


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I DONT KNOW IVE NEVER DELT WITH TRAINS..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 3 2008, 12:31 PM~10566288
> *I DONT KNOW IVE NEVER DELT WITH TRAINS..
> *


O scale is too small and G a bit to large...G is 1/32 scale

I believe G Scale would be close ...It's the largest ..and you can run the track's outdoors...I use Ho which is 1/64 Scale...



I don't believe there is an Exact match in Scale for Model Cars..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 08:11 AM~10566723
> *O scale is too small and G a bit to large...G is 1/32 scale
> 
> I believe G Scale would be close ...It's the largest ..and you can run the track's outdoors...I use Ho which is 1/64 Scale...
> *


G scale varies a lot.... some people say it ranges from 1/32 to 1/18th almost....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 02:41 PM~10566903
> *G scale varies a lot.... some people say it ranges from 1/32 to 1/18th almost....
> *


Yes your correct...Depends on the Manufacture..


----------



## eastside1989

I went with Ho Because you can find alot of stuff more than other Scales..and I like Modeling stuff that size...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 08:42 AM~10566913
> *Yes your correct...Depends on the Manufacture..
> *


my grandpa had a bunch of LGB and my dad has some lionel large scale....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 02:47 PM~10566927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Ho Because you can find alot of stuff more than other Scales..and I like Modeling stuff that size...
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i wanna build a layout in "S" gauge when i retire.... a lot of cars are made in that scale....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 02:48 PM~10566933
> *my grandpa had a bunch of LGB and my dad has some lionel large scale....
> *


Those are the best running Trains....But for Modeling I like N and Ho to work with...I would like to get a lgb for my back yard some Day...when I retire if my wife lets me... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 08:54 AM~10567042
> *Those are the best running Trains....But for Modeling I like N and Ho to work with...I would like to get a lgb for my back yard some Day...when I retire if my wife lets me... :biggrin:
> *


let her do the landscaping part :biggrin: garden railways are really nice....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 02:53 PM~10567039
> *i wanna build a layout in "S" gauge when i retire.... a lot of cars are made in that scale....
> *


Nice Bro...make it happen... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 02:55 PM~10567045
> *let her do the landscaping part  :biggrin: garden railways are really nice....
> *


Yea I have a small fish pond out in the back yard and a train running around it would be cool... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 08:58 AM~10567056
> *Yea I have a small fish pond out in the back yard and a train running around it would be cool... :biggrin:
> *


i wanna buy a house within the next 5 years.... when i do.... i'm taking all my grandpa's and dad's trains for a garden railway.... my dad always wanted to do one but not at the house he was renting....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 03:00 PM~10567062
> *i wanna buy a house within the next 5 years.... when i do.... i'm taking all my grandpa's and dad's trains for a garden railway.... my dad always wanted to do one but not at the house he was renting....
> *


I hope you get your wish Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i actually even named my son after my grandpa...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 03:06 PM~10567087
> *i actually even named my son after my grandpa...
> *


Nice Bro what's his name....?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This is from my water Garden....My Pet Frog..Fred...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+May 3 2008, 08:00 AM~10565672-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 09:38 AM~10565846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha thats awsome


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 3 2008, 03:49 PM~10567249
> *haha thats awsome
> *


Thank's Bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 09:21 AM~10567150
> *Nice Bro what's his name....?
> *


Gilbert Richard Rodrigues


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 03:54 PM~10567261
> *Gilbert Richard Rodrigues
> *


Nice name....you and your son can build a model world together like I did with my son many years ago ... :thumbsup: He still loves Models ....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 11:00 AM~10567497
> *Nice name....you and your son can build a model world together like I did with my son many years ago ... :thumbsup: He still loves Models ....
> *


i wanna.... i helped my dad and grandpa with his....


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 06:00 AM~10565672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


son do you know how fast you were going
that will cost you big time in the future
LOL
very cool bro keep it up


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 3 2008, 05:27 PM~10567600
> *son do you know how fast you were going
> that will cost you big time in the future
> LOL
> very cool bro keep it up
> *



Thank's for the props...  He gave a 50 dollar ticket for the Mustang and the vette got 100 dollar fine for passing in a no passing zone... :biggrin: and all the money went for Donuts...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2008, 04:09 PM~10567938
> *Thank's for the props...   He gave a 50 dollar ticket for the Mustang and the vette got 100 dollar fine for passing in a no passing zone... :biggrin: and all the money went for Donuts...
> *


man the mustang was driven by gabriel inglasias
the cop pulled him over cuz he smelt the donuts LOL


----------



## spikekid999

looks like the vette almost cut the stang off :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 3 2008, 07:59 PM~10568170
> *looks like the vette almost cut the stang off :0
> *


Yea he pulled right a little.... :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My son Jay did the Joker....


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning People...


----------



## chrisijzerman

Morning 

Though its 2.24 pm here


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 4 2008, 08:24 AM~10570986
> *Morning
> 
> Though its 2.24 pm here
> *


Cool Bro...What are ya up too Bro? at this time... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

my friend wants to do a train around his pond but i thought rain would fuck it up would u have to take the train inside when it rains or could u just park it in a tunnel or something?


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 4 2008, 05:53 AM~10571001
> *Cool Bro...What are ya up too Bro? at this time... :biggrin:
> *


Working on a dodge ram 50d with 24's :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+May 4 2008, 09:16 AM~10571060-->
> 
> 
> 
> my friend wants to do a train around his pond but i thought rain would fuck it up would u have to take the train inside when it rains or could u just park it in a tunnel or something?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Lgb is made for the outdoors Bro....People even have ..run them in the snow..But I would not recomend it...Some people run tracks thru the House or Garage to park the Engine and cars...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chrisijzerman_@May 4 2008, 09:48 AM~10571115
> *Working on a dodge ram 50d with 24's  :biggrin: Nice Bro I will look at it when ya done ...or if ya want you can post here anytime...
> *


----------



## undead white boy

:wave: :wave: :wave: everyone


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 4 2008, 12:58 PM~10571739
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  everyone
> *


 :thumbsup: How are ya Brother...


----------



## undead white boy

prepin my hearse to recieve some mudd for mademan v.s me
you?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 4 2008, 01:25 PM~10571845
> *prepin my hearse to recieve some mudd for mademan v.s me
> you?
> *


Nice Bro...I'am playin with my Choo choo... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

choo choo
thats something i havent herd since i was knee high to an ant
sounds cool but dont have too much fun it leads to bad things LOL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 4 2008, 09:07 PM~10573729
> *choo choo
> thats something i havent herd since i was knee high to an ant
> sounds cool but dont have too much fun it leads to bad things LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think the homies need to visit this site to understand... 

http://www.trains.com/grw/

its some really awesome stuff...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 4 2008, 09:16 PM~10573780
> *i think the homies need to visit this site to understand...
> 
> http://www.trains.com/grw/
> 
> its some really awesome stuff...
> *


Dam...thank's for the linc....wow... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 4 2008, 03:17 PM~10573789
> *Dam...thank's for the linc....wow... :biggrin:
> *


my dad used to suscribe to that magazine....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 4 2008, 09:19 PM~10573802
> *my dad used to suscribe to that magazine....
> *


Maybe some day I'll try to get my layout in the Mag...do ya think I got a Chance?Be Honest...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u can do anything if u set your mind to it


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 4 2008, 09:34 PM~10573881
> *u can do anything if u set your mind to it
> *


You sound like my MOM... :biggrin: J/K


----------



## ItalianStallion131

I know pet week passed but, I just got a dog and want to show it

Her name is Maggie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 5 2008, 08:02 AM~10577274
> *I know pet week passed but, I just got a dog and want to show it
> 
> Her name is Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice lookin Dog Bro....Maggie looks like a great dog...How old is she?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

6 months


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 5 2008, 09:56 AM~10577669
> *6 months
> *


Nice Low Miles too... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody.... :uh:


----------



## ImpalaMama

Big Bird came back.  When I sent downstairs to turn on the lights for the tomato plants, I went outside thinking I would adjust the net over the pond. He was on the neighbor's shed and was just flying away.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@May 6 2008, 06:58 AM~10586440
> *Big Bird came back.      When I sent downstairs to turn on the lights for the tomato plants, I went outside thinking I would adjust the net over the pond.  He was on the neighbor's shed and was just flying away.
> *


Dam he's smart...Keep the gun handy...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 6 2008, 11:39 AM~10587583
> *Dam he's smart...Keep the gun handy...
> *



this bird with a prehistoric brain is smarter than you think because you can even get a window open before it flys off.....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 6 2008, 11:41 AM~10587601
> *this bird with a prehistoric brain is smarter than you think because you can even get a window open before it flys off.....
> *


I know he is smarter than me... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody ...We were talking about a Blue Herring that want's my Fish for Breakfast...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 7 2008, 09:08 AM~10597039
> *Good morning Everybody ...We were talking about a Blue Herring that want's my Fish for Breakfast...
> *












was it this guy?????


----------



## eastside1989

No ...I think he was wearing glasses and had a pickle in his hand... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

:wave: :wave: to the people of eastside 1989 model world


----------



## chrisijzerman

hello undead


----------



## undead white boy

whats up bro


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:

Whats up JIM, KEVIN, CHRIS, how are things your ways


----------



## undead white boy

its cool here
you


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2008, 01:51 PM~10599174
> *its cool here
> you
> *


73 degrees outside, feels good....


----------



## eastside1989

Hi Everybody I'am not working on my World ..Iam getting my real Garden ready soon...It's good to see ya all chillin with me...


----------



## eastside1989

I made alot of money selling Tomatoes last year.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 7 2008, 01:52 PM~10599192
> *73 degrees outside, feels good....
> *


Yea its real nice here too Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

This is a Model of my real Garden....


----------



## kykustoms

damn i neada start raising tomatoes lmao my friends dad has a big pond and a hering ate alot of his kois has it got any of yours yet?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 7 2008, 08:35 PM~10602794
> *damn i neada start raising tomatoes lmao my friends dad has a big pond and a hering ate alot of his kois has it got any of yours yet?
> *


Yup...he got my 6year old "******" named after ****** Bulger of Boston ,he is on the top 10 FBI wanted List...He was my best fish and that dam bird took 14 more fish....I put a net over the pond and hope he does not strike again....It's like fish in a barrel for those birds....


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 7 2008, 04:48 PM~10602473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made alot of money selling Tomatoes last year.... :biggrin:
> *


can i borrow some cash balla
LOL
it was about 58 here no paint except satan finish
damn it


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 7 2008, 08:08 AM~10597039
> *Good morning Everybody ...We were talking about a Blue Herring that want's my Fish for Breakfast...
> *


that sucks homie !!!
a friend of mine and his parents had the same thing happen to them.
the friggin bird cleaned out both ponds.
if memory serves try putting a fake owl near the pond I think that scares them away.
also put one of those sprayers near your pond that detects motion and sprays water. I hear they work too,
1 thing I know they dont like for some reason is a raised pond.
like if you stack up bricks and then put in a liner and make a pond that way above ground for some reason they cant handle that.
and if all else fails blow its friggin head off lol.
just dont get caught as chances are its a protected species. I hope this helps as there are ways around the little feathered bastards. you just have to do some research.
I have also heard that the little bastards kind of develop a schedule as far as making their rounds of the ponds they hit if you can believe that !!!
I would be glad to help with the research if you need it as I will do whatever it takes to protect our little finned friends. I am sure your predator is probably a egret ( spell check) as they are the most common at least thats what the offender is around here in maryland. hit me up homie if you need any help I would be glad too.


----------



## kykustoms

damn sorry to hear that hope ur net works out for u how many fish u got left?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@May 8 2008, 04:33 AM~10605876
> *that sucks homie !!!
> a friend of mine and his parents had the same thing happen to them.
> the friggin bird cleaned out both ponds.
> if memory serves try putting a fake owl near the pond I think that scares them away.
> also put one of those sprayers near your pond that detects motion and sprays water. I hear they work too,
> 1 thing I know they dont like for some reason is a raised pond.
> like if you stack up bricks and then put in a liner and make a pond that way above ground for some reason they cant handle that.
> and if all else fails blow its friggin head off lol.
> just dont get caught as chances are its a protected species. I hope this helps as there are ways around the little feathered bastards. you just have to do some research.
> I have also heard that the little bastards kind of develop a schedule as far as making their rounds of the ponds they hit if you can believe that !!!
> I would be glad to help with the research if you need it as I will do whatever it takes to protect our little finned friends. I am sure your predator is probably a egret ( spell check) as they are the most common at least thats what the offender is around here in maryland. hit me up homie if you need any help I would be glad too.
> *


Thank's Bro ...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 8 2008, 06:39 AM~10605973
> *damn sorry to hear that hope ur net works out for u how many fish u got left?
> *


I have 25 ...and so far the net is working....Cross my fingers...


----------



## kykustoms

thats good kinda sucks u gotta have a net over ur pond but whatever works right lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 8 2008, 07:05 AM~10606001
> *thats good kinda sucks u gotta have a net over ur pond but whatever works right lol
> *


Yea you can't see it ,unless your on top of it....I hope the Big Bird don't go on it...we will see....


----------



## kykustoms

maby he will get tangled up in it and u can kill his ass lmao


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 8 2008, 08:10 PM~10610833
> *maby he will get tangled up in it and u can kill his ass lmao
> *


I just want to know ...Why is that bird smarter than me? :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989

TGIF... :biggrin:


----------



## ImpalaMama

CJP came and hooked us into the water line running down the side of the road. You have to leave the outside spigot turned on or there is no water. I also had him install a "Y" connector right at the house so you can attach the garden hose to fill the pool and wash the cars. I'll show you tonight how it all works.

We'll be hooked up this way at least a month. They'll be installing an 8 inch water main down the street to replace the 2 inch line that is there now.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 8 2008, 09:12 PM~10611249
> *I just want to know ...Why is that bird smarter than me? :uh:  :scrutinize:
> *



because he's been around for millions of years.... you only about half that...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 9 2008, 08:20 AM~10614304
> *because he's been around for millions of years.... you only about half that...
> *


Thank's Alot..


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 9 2008, 03:19 PM~10617126
> *Thank's Alot..
> *


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 8 2008, 03:56 AM~10605990
> *I have 25 ...and so far the net is working....Cross my fingers...
> *



Hmhm our fishes got some kids somehow :biggrin: 
Started with 5 big sized goldfish last year and few days ago when i gave them some food there where like 12 little black fishes coming to the food as well


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 9 2008, 03:44 PM~10617310
> *Hmhm our fishes got some kids somehow  :biggrin:
> Started with 5 big sized goldfish last year and few days ago when i gave them some food there where like 12 little black fishes coming to the food as well
> *


Nice Bro,,,I started with 2 and have 25....But lost 12 to Big Bird...I have to put a heater on in the winter...The Ice gets thick...


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 9 2008, 02:46 PM~10618124
> *Nice Bro,,,I started with 2 and have 25....But lost 12 to Big Bird...I have to put a heater on in the winter...The Ice gets thick...
> *


Stupid big bird! :angry: 

And we got one of those water pumps so the water keeps moving, that way it doesnt freese


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 8 2008, 04:56 AM~10605990
> *I have 25 ...and so far the net is working....Cross my fingers...
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 10 2008, 09:28 AM~10622322
> *pics?  :biggrin:
> *


Later Bro ...it's raining Here....I will when I can...I don't know if I can get all 25 to stand still at once... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 10 2008, 09:28 AM~10622322
> *pics?  :biggrin:
> *













older pic but you get the idea


----------



## blueouija




----------



## BODINE

nice


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 10 2008, 10:06 AM~10622445
> *  nice
> *


Thank's ...I'll post later when the weather is better...


----------



## kykustoms

good lookin fish how big is ur pond


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 10 2008, 02:46 PM~10623469
> *good lookin fish how big is ur pond
> *


It's real small 5X7 ...280 Gallons....They have been in there for over 5 years ...Under Ice..for some tuff Winters...the largest Fish is 12 inches....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## chrisijzerman

Good morning homie  atleast for you that is


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 11 2008, 07:16 AM~10627306
> *Good morning homie  atleast for you that is
> *


Yooo Brother have a nice day...and all you Mothers... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 10 2008, 04:11 PM~10624605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pond set up


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 11 2008, 11:25 AM~10627745
> *Nice pond set up
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 11 2008, 11:24 AM~10628560
> *Thank's Bro...
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah my pop has one in his backyard it took forever to dig that thing I will snap some pix next time I go so you can check it out


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 11 2008, 08:53 PM~10630716
> *:biggrin: Yeah my pop has one in his backyard it took forever to dig that thing I will snap some pix next time I go so you can check it out
> *


Cool I want to see it Bro...


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice yard layout!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 12 2008, 04:10 AM~10633083
> *nice yard layout!
> *


ha ha ... :biggrin: That Dam Bird came back this Morning....trying to eat my fish for breakfest...I opened a window in my House and he took off...Dam... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

heres an idea
get a 30 odd 6
go on you roof
blend in
wait for him
when he trys to get a fish take his head off
presto no more bird


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 12 2008, 01:48 PM~10635318
> *heres an idea
> get a 30 odd 6
> go on you roof
> blend in
> wait for him
> when he trys to get a fish take his head off
> presto no more bird
> *


We have a gun ...But he is too Fuckin Smart...can't get the gun on him... :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID

get a phiriana (sp.) :cheesy: 
j/k but yeah i like fish to i got a 29 gallon.l....cant hang with the big dogs right now


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 12 2008, 08:45 PM~10638424
> *get a phiriana (sp.) :cheesy:
> j/k but yeah i like fish to i got a 29 gallon.l....cant hang with the big dogs right now
> *


Cool post up your Fish... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

damn id post up mine but i have like 10 tanks rangeing from 55 gallons to a 1 1/2 gallon 
way to many fish id be a post whore to your thread
unless you want me to


----------



## SlammdSonoma

awww, screw a fish..i gots a scorpion!


----------



## BODINE

MY FRIENDS 165 GALLON SALTWATER


----------



## chrisijzerman

I see a Bodine swimming :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 13 2008, 02:23 AM~10641862
> *MY FRIENDS 165 GALLON SALTWATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Tank... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 12 2008, 10:31 PM~10639458
> *damn id post up mine but i have like 10 tanks rangeing from 55 gallons to a 1 1/2 gallon
> way to many fish id be a post whore to your thread
> unless you want me to
> *


"
Ok go for it ....It's "Eastside Fish week" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

"WHAT's In Your Tank?  Post it up....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 12 2008, 11:34 PM~10640355
> *awww, screw a fish..i gots a scorpion!
> *


Post it up or it did not happen.... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

ill post up my tank later nothin special just a 29 gallon fresh water tank


----------



## chrisijzerman

Here the crib of our fishes  


















:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 13 2008, 07:22 AM~10642308
> *Here the crib of our fishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice Crib Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

heres my lil fish tank lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 13 2008, 11:48 AM~10643392
> *heres my lil fish tank lol
> 
> *


Cool Bro can ya make the pic bigger? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

if you say so
heres one of my 55 gallons



























the other one (under construction)



























my 30 gallon


















my 29 gallon


----------



## undead white boy

continued
my 20 gallon









my african ciclid 10 gallon









my red betta 10 gallon



























my blue betta 10 gallon








i know its the same as the red bettas tank pic but i have the same fish in both tanks









and my koi 1 1/2 gallon
tryin to get me a pond started


















and to think petsmart wont hire me
herm i think im qualified to work in the aquatics
do you think so bro
thanks for letting me share these pics


----------



## eastside1989

Dam, Homie you got some nice Crib for ya Fish....Very nice Bro....I see ya models too... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 13 2008, 06:17 PM~10646442
> *:wave:
> *



I'am digin" Eastside Fish Week " What's in your tank?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 13 2008, 09:21 PM~10648291
> *I'am digin" Eastside Fish Week " What's in your tank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing, had a few freshwater red tail sharks, 3 small ones about 3 inches, and 7 big ones....(13 inches or so...)


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 13 2008, 09:26 PM~10648337
> *nothing, had a few freshwater red tail sharks, 3 small ones about 3 inches, and 7 big ones....(13 inches or so...)
> *


Nice ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 13 2008, 09:45 PM~10648496
> *Nice ... :thumbsup:
> *


yup, i wannt get my reptile, amphibion room back together, i used to have those sharks, and a few lizards, and a baby corn snake, but i moved and left them all to a good homie of mine, but now i wanna start up another collection!


----------



## undead white boy

my list includes
1 tiger oscar
1 lemon oscar
1 albino tiger oscar
6 plecos
6 japanese algae eaters
6 tine algae eaters
2 bettas (crown tail and half moon tail)
7 jumbo neon tetras
30 ghost shrimps
2 blood red perrot ciclids
1 regular blood parrot ciclid
2 yellow kois
5 mollies
1 neon yellow african ciclid
1 albino african ciclid
2 jack dempsies
1 dino eal
1 angel fish
1 pecock eal
and 1 catfish

damn that took along time to print LOL


----------



## kykustoms

that pic by the crane is tyght u should put the plaque in the window and take a pic lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 13 2008, 10:59 PM~10649251
> *my list includes
> 1 tiger oscar
> 1 lemon oscar
> 1 albino tiger oscar
> 6 plecos
> 6 japanese algae eaters
> 6 tine algae eaters
> 2 bettas (crown tail and half moon tail)
> 7 jumbo neon tetras
> 30 ghost shrimps
> 2 blood red perrot ciclids
> 1 regular blood parrot ciclid
> 2 yellow kois
> 5 mollies
> 1 neon yellow african ciclid
> 1 albino african ciclid
> 2 jack dempsies
> 1 dino eal
> 1 angel fish
> 1 pecock eal
> and 1 catfish
> 
> damn that took along time to print LOL
> *


Big Inventory.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 13 2008, 11:07 PM~10649326
> *that pic by the crane is tyght u should put the plaque in the window and take a pic lol
> *


Ha ha ...yea.. :biggrin:


----------



## ImpalaMama

Eastside -

I picked up the mail at the post office this morning. Our mailbox was put on the ground by the construction crew; :0 I don't know what happened there. Maybe they'll be done with the road work once we get home.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@May 14 2008, 08:46 AM~10651828
> *Eastside -
> 
> I picked up the mail at the post office this morning.  Our mailbox was put on the ground by the construction crew;  :0  I don't know what happened there.  Maybe they'll be done with the road work once we get home.
> *


Thank's...I forgot the trash... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Time for baseball...


----------



## ImpalaMama

I noticed the trash wasn't out but I doubt they'll be able to get down the street so I didn't bother to put it out.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@May 14 2008, 09:57 AM~10652071
> *I noticed the trash wasn't out but I doubt they'll be able to get down the street so I didn't bother to put it out.
> *


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 14 2008, 03:38 AM~10651665
> *Big Inventory.... :biggrin:
> *


gas prices suck ass
now i pay like 16.99 for tetras color inhansing flakes
when about 5 years ago it was like 9.99
also water prices as well as electricity went up
my bill in the winter is 200.00 or around that area
summer 150.00
water 150.00 year round
damn this is more expensive then models :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 14 2008, 11:34 AM~10652683
> *gas prices suck ass
> now i pay like 16.99 for tetras color inhansing flakes
> when about 5 years ago it was like 9.99
> also water prices as well as electricity went up
> my bill in the winter is 200.00 or around that area
> summer 150.00
> water 150.00 year round
> damn this is more expensive then models :0
> *


Yea ..Everything cost to much... :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

current project


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 14 2008, 04:05 PM~10654637
> *current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet Project and I love the color..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ImpalaMama

I had CJP smooth out the area in front of our driveway. Hopefully it will make it a little easier to navigate in and out of the driveway.


----------



## ItalianStallion131

My mistake its actually Dodge GTS Blue


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 15 2008, 08:06 AM~10659882
> *My mistake its actually Dodge GTS Blue
> *



it's looks similar to the blue on my caprice.... Looks good homie


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@May 15 2008, 07:57 AM~10659865
> *I had CJP smooth out the area in front of our driveway.  Hopefully it will make it a little easier to navigate in and out of the driveway.
> *


I had to get a running start out of the driveway this morning and put the car in low 1 gear to get through the mess....


----------



## eastside1989

Yea it suck's... :uh:


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats a big mess lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 15 2008, 09:11 AM~10660095
> *damn thats a big mess lol
> *



Yea I guess our lowriders will not be going anywhere for a while... :uh:


----------



## kykustoms

that sucx so how many lowriders u got anyway?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 15 2008, 12:22 PM~10661324
> *that sucx so how many lowriders u got anyway?
> *


My son got two..and me one...I just traded in my wifes 96 Impala after 12 years..for a Toyota... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

you got ripped off
that impala is way better then the rice burner you got for it LOL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 15 2008, 01:36 PM~10661801
> *you got ripped off
> that impala is way better then the rice burner you got for it LOL
> *


Yea but the car needed alot of work ...Broken Head bolt...for one and it was rustin out after 12c winters...and it was a gas pig for an everyday driver...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

what street is that, I was in your area earlier today


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 15 2008, 01:34 PM~10661780
> *My son got two..and me one...I just traded in my wifes 96 Impala after 12 years..for a Toyota... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

wow this kool thread filled up with crap that couldve been done in PM!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 15 2008, 07:30 PM~10664448
> *wow this kool thread filled up with crap that couldve been done in PM!!!
> *


Yea Bro....I'am going to take care of it....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 07:02 PM~10664267
> *Nothing  was  aimmed  at  you bro  !    Just tried of  undead  always having something  stupid to type !
> *


Yea ..I know but this is My Hood.... :guns:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10664743
> *Yea ..I know but this is My Hood.... :guns:
> *


:guns:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 15 2008, 06:10 AM~10660087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it suck's... :uh:
> *



thats shitty man. :angry: Don't be getting the low lows all dirty.


----------



## kykustoms

nice have u posted pics of them? if not would u mind posting them?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 16 2008, 12:27 AM~10666802
> *nice have u posted pics of them? if not would u mind posting them?
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Our Hopper...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My street before it was dug up...


----------



## undead white boy

sorry for hijacking your thread homie
damn those are some sweet low lows


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice hopper eastside, at any of the shows, do you remember seeing a car called the bermuda triangle? heres a link to our dancer.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=683439594&n=2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+May 16 2008, 01:13 PM~10670413-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for hijacking your thread homie
> damn those are some sweet low lows
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's... :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@May 16 2008, 01:19 PM~10670448
> *nice hopper eastside, at any of the shows, do you remember seeing a car called the bermuda triangle?  heres a link to our dancer.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=683439594&n=2
> *


 Nice Vid bro ...I loved the Dancer...Sweet.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

nice rides how high does the hopper hop looks like it can do the damn thing lol


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 16 2008, 04:21 PM~10671916
> *nice rides how high does the hopper hop looks like it can do the damn thing lol
> *


x2


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 16 2008, 09:08 AM~10669123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My street before it was dug up...
> *


If this pictuer was bigger, it would be background worthy, homie....i love the different styles!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 17 2008, 01:14 AM~10674613
> *If this pictuer was bigger, it would be background worthy, homie....i love the different styles!!!
> *


Thank's Bro....


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 17 2008, 07:27 AM~10675861
> *Thank's Bro....
> *


no problem, hows teh road work coming along?
still fucked up?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 17 2008, 03:03 PM~10677102
> *no problem, hows teh road work coming along?
> still fucked up?
> *


yup ..they still got to put the Water pipe in...it really sucks...My wires are put away... :uh: till they tar the street...and the chrome for my engine is in Boxes..put away...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 17 2008, 06:41 PM~10677772
> *yup ..they still got to put the Water pipe in...it really sucks...My wires are put away... :uh: till they tar the street...and the chrome for my engine is in Boxes..put away...
> *


so your still driving the chevy, with no wires?


----------



## [email protected]

hey homie, wasnt the blue box caprice for sale a wile back here on layitlow.......... and i wish my street looked like that. some nice lolos homie.


----------



## [email protected]

damn server.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 17 2008, 06:58 PM~10677821
> *so your still driving the chevy, with no wires?
> *


yup But Monday it's going for paint...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2008, 07:50 PM~10677988
> *hey homie, wasnt the blue box caprice for sale a wile back here on layitlow.......... and i wish my street looked like that. some nice lolos homie.
> *


No that's my son's car and never on sale....


----------



## eastside1989

This is my next Project...an UP/Side..Down Tomatoe Plant...


----------



## kykustoms

my chicks grand parents grow their tomatoe plants like that is there suposed to b an advantage to do it that way?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 19 2008, 04:42 PM~10688105
> *my chicks grand parents grow their tomatoe plants like that is there suposed to b an advantage to do it that way?
> *


Let me think about this... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lmao


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 19 2008, 04:42 PM~10688105
> *my chicks grand parents grow their tomatoe plants like that is there suposed to b an advantage to do it that way?
> *


Yes....1 No bugs...

2 No wilt from the soil

3 you can move them inside when it get cold...

4 If ya move you can take it with ya

5 Great for City people or on a Deck or Porch...


Well there is alot more Reasons....But that's good for now... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

all great advantages guess if i thought bout it i coulda came up with at least 2 of those reasons lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 19 2008, 04:53 PM~10688202
> *all great advantages guess if i thought bout it i coulda came up with at least 2 of those reasons lol
> *


Ha ha ,, :biggrin: you can plant flowers on top if ya like also....  :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

thought this was the model section? I must have clicked on the home and garden section. my bad. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2008, 11:23 PM~10691855
> *thought this was the model section?    I must have clicked on the home and garden section.  my bad.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea< you can Air Brush the PLant Pot...too...I'am going to model this in my Scale Garden.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MKD904

How many years ago did you build that? What scale is it? Where do you store it?

Do you still add to it?

Just curious.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 20 2008, 10:07 AM~10694731
> *How many years ago did you build that?  What scale is it?  Where do you store it?
> 
> Do you still add to it?
> 
> Just curious.
> *


 Two years ago ..yes I added the Crack House this year,,,1/64 scale...It's in a room 24x 32... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## low4oshow

were do you get all this stuff.and do you have a pic of the whole thing


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 20 2008, 04:44 PM~10697042
> *were do you get all this stuff.and do you have a pic of the whole thing
> *


Not a good one ..it's too big...20 years of collecting stuff... :uh:


----------



## kykustoms

thats cool i wish i owned a house so i could do something like that lol


----------



## chrisijzerman

An overall shot would be cool :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

ugh double post :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 03:30 PM~9445950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the other side of the layout
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats just cool


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 21 2008, 08:02 AM~10702602
> *damn thats just cool
> *


I'll try to take some better pics....


----------



## eastside1989

My sons LOLO...


----------



## chrisijzerman

Yeah I realy like it


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Yes ..I can Roll Now....about time.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Look what I found ... 


The 1925 Book tells how to take care of the wooden spokes....


----------



## undead white boy

damn dont let those guys fix your streets on your layout
they look shady to me :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

what street is that. I cant find it lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 24 2008, 05:56 PM~10728929
> *damn dont let those guys fix your streets on your layout
> they look shady to me :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I do have some Constuction going on.... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

cool but dont let them work on it LOL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 25 2008, 01:13 PM~10733099
> *cool but dont let them work on it LOL
> *


Yea Baby I can Roll..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ImpalaMama

So today CJP is in front of Diane's with a huge hole - partly the road and partly her yard. Maybe doing a water hookup? Don't be surprised to find they've dug up where our water hookup will be. We'll lose more of the driveway, walkway and maybe even the bush. Hope you can recover the stones for the wall.


----------



## ItalianStallion131

ITS TOO DAM HOT!!!! ESPECIALLY SINCE I AM UNABLE TO INSTALL AC'S IN OUR WINDOWS!!! EVEN THOUGH I HAVE THEM!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 27 2008, 07:45 AM~10744207
> *ITS TOO DAM HOT!!!!  ESPECIALLY SINCE I AM UNABLE TO INSTALL AC'S IN OUR WINDOWS!!!  EVEN THOUGH I HAVE THEM!!!!
> *


Thank's for reminding me to get mine In... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

stupid vertical sliding windows


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 27 2008, 10:23 AM~10744629
> *stupid vertical sliding windows
> *


There is a AC units that sit on the floor ..stand alone...and it has a vent system for windows that can't use a regular AC...Pretty cool for odd jobs...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

yes and pretty xpensive too lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 27 2008, 06:36 PM~10747880
> *yes and pretty xpensive too lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i got a bead on 2 for about 100 each i think


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 28 2008, 01:31 PM~10753950
> *i got a bead on 2 for about 100 each i think
> *


Nice Bro...


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


hows the family?


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


hows the family?


----------



## undead white boy

whats up bro havent been to your world for a while whats been crackin


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 28 2008, 05:43 PM~10755770
> *whats up bro havent been to your world for a while whats been crackin
> *


I been Busy in the real world ...opened my pool...got my rims and chrome on my truck...planted my real Garden...Busy time of the year... :biggrin: Haven't had much time for my Model world...But I will be back at it... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

cool got pics of any of the real things


----------



## Diamond502

hows the family, weather, and road?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 28 2008, 05:34 PM~10755703
> *:wave:
> hows the family?
> *



we're doing good...  Just trying to get the cars out for the season the road construction slowed us down a bit this year...


----------



## kykustoms

so lets see ur truck with its new chrome


----------



## Diamond502

are the roads done?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 28 2008, 11:30 PM~10758642
> *are the roads done?
> *


No yet..they put a temp coat down and dug alot of small holes...it's passable with the lolo's..


----------



## blueouija




----------



## ItalianStallion131

thats a funny clip


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 29 2008, 04:04 PM~10763463
> *thats a funny clip
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 29 2008, 04:04 PM~10763463
> *thats a funny clip
> *


I know huh  So how's it going homie?


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

were getting new liner for our pool.....the old ones done...had it for over 5 yrs...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 30 2008, 04:41 PM~10772440
> *were getting new liner for our pool.....the old ones done...had it for over 5 yrs...
> *


Nice.....I had my first on e for 16 years than I needed a new liner and a new pool...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This was my Latest Diorama of the Green Line ..Where last week a young T Operator hit the trolly ahead of her while she was talking on her Cell Phone...She was the only one that Died in the Crash..at just 24 years old....May she rest in Peace... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

good morning People..


----------



## ItalianStallion131

You realize I knew that Conductor that was killed right, Nice pics but not to great too look at. No offense to you, just brings back some horrendous memories.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 3 2008, 08:01 AM~10785736
> *You realize I knew that Conductor that was killed right, Nice pics but not to great too look at.  No offense to you, just brings back some horrendous memories.
> *


sorry Homie...My World is getting to be very much like the real World...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 3 2008, 08:01 AM~10785736
> *You realize I knew that Conductor that was killed right, Nice pics but not to great too look at.  No offense to you, just brings back some horrendous memories.
> *


I hope you were not talking to her on her cell phone at the time of the Crash... :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

no wasnt me.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 3 2008, 03:52 PM~10788556
> *no wasnt me.
> *


Thank God...I would not want to be that person .... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers..


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 8 2008, 07:02 AM~10822247
> *Good morning Modelers..
> *


----------



## chrisijzerman

guud moring (14.27 here atm) :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 8 2008, 08:28 AM~10822295
> *guud moring (14.27 here atm)  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

Pic of my water garden...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

its too hot


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 8 2008, 10:49 AM~10822507
> *its too hot
> *


Yea Bro....I'am going in my pool soon...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

nice pond thats not ur pool is it lmao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

more pics of that 4,.,,,


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 8 2008, 02:40 PM~10823393
> *nice pond thats not ur pool is it lmao
> *


 :biggrin: Nope..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 8 2008, 03:04 PM~10823516
> *more pics of that 4,.,,,
> *


----------



## kykustoms

i like the 64 but that lac is nice


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning All... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

morning!


----------



## ImpalaMama

Eastside -

We are off the "hose" water. Back to normal here! Yeah!


----------



## ItalianStallion131

dont talk about your pool, might find me swimming in it someday, just dont shoot me lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jun 9 2008, 07:07 AM~10828270-->
> 
> 
> 
> morning!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Bro..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ImpalaMama_@Jun 9 2008, 07:28 AM~10828290
> *Eastside  -
> 
> We are off the "hose" water.  Back to normal here!  Yeah!
> *


Great...



> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 9 2008, 08:54 AM~10828396
> *dont talk about your pool, might find me swimming in it someday, just dont shoot me lol
> *


 Come on down..


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Would if i knew where you were? Pm me. Im not a stalker or anything lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 9 2008, 12:57 PM~10829647
> *Would if i knew where you were? Pm me. Im not a stalker or anything lol
> *


 :uh: Sure your not... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 8 2008, 03:50 PM~10824485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 where did you find this, I've always wanted to build a model of my GP.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jun 9 2008, 08:58 PM~10832942
> *:0 where did you find this, I've always wanted to build a model of my GP.
> *


It was a Richard Petty Race car... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :biggrin:


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 9 2008, 06:57 PM~10833363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool. Nice train layout too. I'm a railroad conductor out of Georgia, cool to see someone else on here with the same hobbie.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jun 10 2008, 07:00 PM~10840233
> *Cool. Nice train layout too. I'm a railroad conductor out of Georgia, cool to see someone else on here with the same hobbie.
> *


That's cool Bro..Thank's for stopping in my Topic...Later Bro..


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 10 2008, 06:01 AM~10836689
> *Good morning Everybody... :biggrin:
> *


Guud morning again :biggrin: (14.19 pm here now  )


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 11 2008, 08:19 AM~10844461
> *Guud morning again :biggrin:  (14.19 pm here now  )
> *


Hello Bro...How's the Weather out there? It's been in the 90's here in Boston...today 80's.. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Google says its 19C in my town :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 11 2008, 09:05 AM~10844562
> *Google says its 19C in my town  :cheesy:
> *


Ahh.. :uh: I don't know what 19c is... :uh:


----------



## chrisijzerman

What about 66F ?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 11 2008, 09:41 AM~10844715
> *What about 66F ?
> *


Ok...Not bad ...Thank's...It's been a long time since I've been to school... :biggrin: I'am Old School... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 12 2008, 09:08 AM~10853185
> *Good morning Homies...
> *


----------



## undead white boy

whats up bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 13 2008, 11:46 AM~10862202
> *whats up bro
> *


Not muck Bro...going on a Fathers day Cruse this weekend with my Club... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 13 2008, 11:46 AM~10862202
> *whats up bro
> *


Not much Bro...going on a Fathers day Cruse this weekend with my Club... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies..


----------



## chrisijzerman

Mornin


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 14 2008, 09:15 AM~10868117
> *Mornin
> *


Hi man....










My new Bumper..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i thought u had new lights...anyway they both look good...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2008, 02:15 PM~10868959
> *i thought u had new lights...anyway they both look good...
> *


Thank's ....it's my forth bumper in 20 years...the light are a few years old... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Jun 14 2008, 02:36 PM~10869079
> *:wave:
> *


Getting ready for a Fathers day Cruise for Sunday...with my son and a few from our club... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ElRafa

The trucks looking good homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 14 2008, 02:46 PM~10869136
> *The trucks looking good homie
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

whats this week for?

i remember we had pets and fish week...lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

where ya cruising to? hope its a good ride man.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Jun 14 2008, 07:26 PM~10870331-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats this week for?
> 
> i remember we had pets and fish week...lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Fathers week.... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jun 14 2008, 07:34 PM~10870368
> *where ya cruising to?  hope its a good ride man.
> *


I don't know yet but if I can I will post it later...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

i like ur truck but when r u gonna juice it?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 15 2008, 05:19 PM~10874501
> *i like ur truck but when r u gonna juice it?
> *


When I get another ride...My truck is my daily driver...I will do it right...I drove my Baby everyday for 20 years since it was new....I'am not in a hurry..I love drivin her ...but not filling up the 36 gallon gas tank each week and i just put a Holly under the hood...I plan on a 24volt set up per pump and only two pumps... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers.... :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Good morning


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 16 2008, 07:08 AM~10878176
> *Good morning
> *


What's happening in your world?


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 16 2008, 06:12 AM~10878361
> *What's happening in your world?
> *


Working a bit on my mustang, and painting the hallway thats bout it


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 16 2008, 09:40 AM~10878450
> *Working a bit on my mustang, and painting the hallway thats bout it
> *


Cool....post up sometome your stang on here...


----------



## chrisijzerman

There we go


----------



## mcloven

morning


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 16 2008, 01:54 PM~10879786
> *There we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.... :biggrin: Thank's ...who makes the Model?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 16 2008, 04:19 PM~10880977
> *morning
> *


 :wave: Hi Bro...


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 16 2008, 01:49 PM~10881188
> *Nice.... :biggrin: Thank's ...who makes the Model?
> *


It's the Revell/Monogram shelby mustang GT 350H


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 17 2008, 02:17 AM~10886104
> *It's the Revell/Monogram shelby mustang GT 350H
> *


sweet...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

damn everytime i see that truck it makes me want to make a lowrider out of my 1:1 63 longbed


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 18 2008, 06:13 PM~10899447
> *damn everytime i see that truck it makes me want to make a lowrider out of my 1:1 63 longbed
> *


Why don't ya Bro...? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

im still toying with the idea
right now im tryin to keep my hearse in running order
and i got layed off one of my jobs due to the economy
so in about a year or two i'll have the idea cemented in and then start working on the neglected girl


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 18 2008, 05:12 PM~10899444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that truck would look a thousand times better if u changed the wheels// i think it would look MUCH better with some 1301s or at least with some 1109s,,


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2008, 01:56 AM~10903129
> *that truck would look a thousand times better if u changed the wheels// i think it would look MUCH better with some 1301s or at least with some 1109s,,
> *


What do they look like?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my 59 has them, they actually look like this:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2008, 12:56 PM~10905162
> *my 59 has them, they actually look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice who makes them?


----------



## mcloven

beto sells them


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 19 2008, 01:46 PM~10905541
> *beto sells them
> *


cool, but what manufacture are they?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

pegasus 1301 the best wheel out there


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2008, 08:15 PM~10908635
> *pegasus 1301 the best wheel out there
> *


dam I think I put a pair of those on my Regal....got them from Hobbytown...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea my hobbytown used to stock them and i also had them on my regal :scrutinize: :biggrin: jp homie but that was before i knew the value of them cuz when they had them i was like 10 or 11 but now i know the value and wish they still had them...now they dont have any rims except the 24" series..


----------



## ItalianStallion131

just checkin in, havent been in this topic for awhile!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 20 2008, 04:38 PM~10914925
> *just checkin in, havent been in this topic for awhile!
> *


where ya been Mill City Homie...? :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

ive been here, just LIL gettin a bit to dramatic around here for me lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 21 2008, 09:04 AM~10918756
> *ive been here, just LIL gettin a bit to dramatic around here for me lol
> *


----------



## baldvogues

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 01:54 PM~9437001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Seattle in the background?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 21 2008, 08:42 AM~10918827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know where this is, did ya have any chinese food across the street, Also im only about 2 mins down the road lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jun 21 2008, 09:56 AM~10918857
> *Is that Seattle in the background?
> *


No Boston... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 21 2008, 10:51 AM~10918993
> *I know where this is, did ya have any chinese food across the street,  Also im only about 2 mins down the road lol
> *


Cool...No we were cruisin the downtown area....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

kool, maybe someday ill spot ya


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 18 2008, 04:12 PM~10899444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



didnt you guys came out on V.I.M.B.Y? i saw your video on thier website...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 21 2008, 03:49 PM~10920337
> *didnt you guys came out on V.I.M.B.Y? i saw your video on thier website...
> *


yup....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## EVIL C

nice eastside


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jun 21 2008, 09:26 PM~10921673
> *nice eastside
> *


Thank's Bro..I'am finally out Crusin...But I plan on more Models....in the future... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

i like ur truck alot and that model looks awsome but i love that caprice my first car was a 4 door caprice wish i still had it


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 22 2008, 06:49 AM~10923906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what are you crusin central street at 5 in the morning!!! Where are all the cars!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 22 2008, 10:02 AM~10924109
> *i like ur truck alot and that model looks awsome but i love that caprice my first car was a 4 door caprice wish i still had it
> *


Yea I like the Box Caprice too... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 22 2008, 10:33 AM~10924202
> *what are you crusin central street at 5 in the morning!!!  Where are all the cars!!!!
> *


Well we do get up Early... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good Morning Everybody...


----------



## MKD904

Do you have any new builds going....?? Keep us posted.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 23 2008, 09:16 AM~10930559
> *Do you have any new builds going....??  Keep us posted.
> *


Not yet....but I will..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Rollinaround

LOOKS GREAT


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 24 2008, 04:08 PM~10941292
> *LOOKS GREAT
> *


Thank's josh...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 22 2008, 10:33 AM~10924878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BOING!!! :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 25 2008, 12:06 AM~10944756
> *BOING!!!  :0  :0
> *


Ha ah :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

lol how ya like the hail yesterday


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 25 2008, 12:29 PM~10947450
> *lol how ya like the hail yesterday
> *


I didn't see any.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

sad thing is i never see u guys crusing around lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 25 2008, 08:33 PM~10951089
> *sad thing is i never see u guys crusing around lol
> *


we blend in and nobody see's us... :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

one of the largest if not the largest car shows on the East Coast!!!!

July 3-6!!!!! Green Hill Park

Worcester MA!!!!


Bet you bum bum ill be there!!!!!


http://www.summernationals.com/index2.html


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit, they just dont do huge shows down here...i have like 3-4 that are in the area.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 27 2008, 04:19 PM~10964866
> *one of the largest if not the largest car shows on the East Coast!!!!
> 
> July 3-6!!!!!  Green Hill Park
> 
> Worcester MA!!!!
> Bet you bum bum ill be there!!!!!
> http://www.summernationals.com/index2.html
> *


My Son went to that show and had a bad time....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

its not bad, its a ball


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 27 2008, 08:20 PM~10966334
> *its not bad, its a ball
> *


There is alot of cars...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Happy 4th EVERYBODY>>>>> :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

seems like this is a guessing game. LOL hmm wonder where you are now???


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 6 2008, 12:08 PM~11021419
> *seems like this is a guessing game. LOL hmm wonder where you are now???
> *


 :biggrin: I'am at home....


----------



## eastside1989

My Up-Side Down Tomatoe plant..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I have been busy with my real Truck... I will be back to Models again...you can bet on it... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11028224
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hay Bro ....How's the summer going?


----------



## undead white boy

its good you


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 7 2008, 10:15 AM~11028079
> *
> I have been busy with my real Truck... I will be back to Models again...you can bet on it... :biggrin:
> *


You damn better do models again,no use having a topic in the model section then huh


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 7 2008, 03:26 PM~11029144
> *You damn better do models again,no use having a topic in the model section then huh
> *


Bro..I have been making Models for a long Long time.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Time for a Doughnut... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 7 2008, 06:53 PM~11032183
> *Bro..I have been making Models for a long Long time.... :biggrin:
> *


damn all you need now is one of those " back in the day..........." sayings
LOL just messin with you bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 8 2008, 01:28 PM~11037403
> *damn all you need now is one of those " back in the day..........." sayings
> LOL just messin with you bro
> *


That's Ok with me I got thick Skin ...when you get to be as old as me...That's what keeps me going...and keeping up with all the young guys....and I'am doing a great job at that too...













:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

y the bags over the wheels?


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 7 2008, 09:06 PM~11032325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a Doughnut... :uh:
> *



hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm doughnut LOL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2008, 04:52 PM~11039096
> *y the bags over the wheels?
> *


To keep the Acid rain off the Gold....


----------



## undead white boy

what are you going to do to the doughnut hauler


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 9 2008, 02:36 PM~11046691
> *what are you going to do to the doughnut hauler
> *


I,am going to have a police car chasing it in my world.... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 7 2008, 06:58 PM~11032236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice replica man, thats awsome


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 9 2008, 04:37 PM~11047876
> *:0 nice replica man, thats awsome
> *



Thank's for the good words Bro....


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 9 2008, 01:34 PM~11047845
> *I,am  going to have a police car chasing it in my world.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 9 2008, 08:04 PM~11049610
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

My son working on his lowrider...


----------



## BODINE

puttin euro lights in ?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

yesterday i saw a dark colored Caddy bounce all the way up my street and today i saw what looked like a regal?????


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 11 2008, 08:54 PM~11067182
> *yesterday i saw a dark colored Caddy bounce all the way up my street and today i saw what looked like a regal?????
> *


What color was the Regal?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice layout


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 14 2008, 03:00 PM~11084690
> *nice layout
> *


Thank's Bro....


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 14 2008, 08:52 PM~11085550
> *Thank's Bro....
> *


i'm workin on a laypt myself a 4x8,theirs a few pics in the model rail roading topic in off topic


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 14 2008, 07:59 PM~11086974
> *i'm workin on a laypt myself a 4x8,theirs a few pics in the model rail roading topic in off topic
> *


Post a few pics here if ya want Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

can it be a train layout week? :0


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 11 2008, 08:54 PM~11067182
> *yesterday i saw a dark colored Caddy bounce all the way up my street and today i saw what looked like a regal?????
> *




Jose (light blue 89 caddy) and Louie ( 79 Midnight blue monte)??????

I know they have been putting it down heavily for the club cruising around Lowell every night.....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 11 2008, 07:09 PM~11066402
> *puttin euro lights in ?
> *



just changing the sealed beam bulbs.... they had moisture in the old ones....


No euro kit for me.... I like the 86 nose (late style box nose) w/ sealed beams..... I gotta have my half shields.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 15 2008, 10:27 AM~11091681
> *Post a few pics here if ya want Bro... :biggrin:
> *


this as as far as i got
n scale









still got to get a engine, wire it,before i can go on to the landscape.


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 15 2008, 11:07 AM~11092781
> *Jose (light blue 89 caddy) and Louie  ( 79 Midnight blue monte)??????
> 
> I know they have been putting it down heavily for the club cruising around Lowell every night.....
> *



that was them


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 15 2008, 11:57 AM~11092716
> *can it be a train layout week? :0
> *


Hay good Idea... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2008, 03:28 PM~11094450
> *this as as far as i got
> n scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got to get a engine, wire it,before i can go on to the landscape.
> *


 Bro, it's off to a great start....Post up when ya get more down...very nice...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 15 2008, 04:31 PM~11094896
> *that was them
> *


I had a felling it was somebody from our club... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning people...


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

Who posted in: Eastside 1989 Model world

Poster Posts
eastside1989 1696
blueouija 194
ItalianStallion131 179
spikekid999 94
BodyDropped 86
LowandBeyond 57
rollinoldskoo 44
undead white boy 40
draulics 35
HARDLUCK88 28
CNDYBLU66SS 26
kykustoms 23
BODINE 22
chrisijzerman 22
mcloven 19
91PurplePeopleEater 17
SOLOW Models 15
ImpalaMama 14
low4oshow 14
ElRafa 12
westempire 12
2lowsyn 9
ibuildweniblazeum 8
cruzinlow 8
old low&slo 8
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 7
King Josh 6
EVIL C 6
Minidreams Inc. 6
Pokey 6
408models 6
VItreryda 5
Mr Biggs 5
87burb 5
youcantfademe 5
[email protected] 5
betoscustoms 4
Rollinaround 4
tyhodge07 4
Mr.1/16th 4
SlammdSonoma 4
southside groovin 3
raystrey 3
drnitrus 3
crenshaw magraw 3
MayhemKustomz 3
Project59 3
93FULLSIZE 3
MKD904 3
Reverend Hearse 2
LUXMAN 2
AMB1800 2
308 impala 2
Badass94Cad 2
lowridermodels 2
base905 2
sponserdsk8ter 2
BiggC 2
BigPoppaPump 2
85 biarittz 2
Waco 2
vengence 2
Road Warrior 2
Skim 1
UpstateRider 1
owen 1
DOPE-SCALEMODELS 1
baldvogues 1
johnny coconut 1
LowRider_69 1
bigdogg323 1
85longbed 1
owenart714 1
81cutty 1
lonnie 1
staylow 1
mademan 1
DA_SQUID 1
mrdramaboxx 1
aztek_warrior 1
crxlowrider 1
Loco Low Tucson 520 1
alex_low 1
Linc 1
julian blea 1
ElMonte74' 1
Coast One 1
68MERC 1
LuxuriouSMontreaL 1


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: Dam


----------



## Project59

WHORES :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

now i got 23 posts!


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Mill City Representing!!!!!! We got the top 3 lol


----------



## BODINE

IM # 14


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning People...


----------



## chrisijzerman

guud morning


----------



## rollinoldskoo

one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pic


----------



## rollinoldskoo

per


----------



## rollinoldskoo

post......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 16 2008, 09:44 AM~11101413
> *Mill City Representing!!!!!!  We got the top 3 lol
> *



damn right bro


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Gonna be to hot to paint out this weekend~~~!!! DAM!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 17 2008, 09:02 AM~11109978
> *Gonna be to hot to paint out this weekend~~~!!!  DAM!!!
> *


Yea ...I need to paint under my Truck in the wheel wells...it may have to wait... :uh:


----------



## kykustoms

i nead to do some painting to but i dont even wanna b outside on my days off since im a roofer i get plenty of heat when im working lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:37 AM~11110357
> *i nead to do some painting to but i dont even wanna b outside on my days off since im a roofer i get plenty of heat when im working lol
> *



That's hard work Bro..I bet it's very Hot down your way...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:37 AM~11110357
> *i nead to do some painting to but i dont even wanna b outside on my days off since im a roofer i get plenty of heat when im working lol
> *



yeah that must suck bro......


----------



## eastside1989

TGIF... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:yes: :yes: :yes: and im off today :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

blah, is it time for the kids to go back to school yet!!!!


----------



## BODINE

i think mine have about 2 weeks


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 18 2008, 07:56 AM~11118693
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  and im off today :biggrin:
> *


Nice...I got off every Monday this Month.... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

yea it sucx we took a surface temp thermometer on the roof one day when it was 85 outside the roof was 130 and its been in the mid 90s latly


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 18 2008, 04:28 PM~11121818
> *yea it sucx we took a surface temp thermometer on the roof one day when it was 85 outside the roof was 130 and its been in the mid 90s latly
> *


Dam ...what do you wear for shoes?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 18 2008, 07:09 PM~11124099
> *Dam ...what do you wear for shoes?
> *


just some old sneakers and they always wear out and we gotta sit on pads... sometimes ill see a bug or spider on the roof and it will be dead in no time lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 18 2008, 10:52 PM~11124304
> *just some old sneakers and they always wear out and we gotta sit on pads... sometimes ill see a bug or spider on the roof and it will be dead in no time lol
> *


 :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## youcantfademe

lookin good....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 20 2008, 06:15 PM~11133457
> *lookin  good....
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jul 21 2008, 07:05 AM~11137365-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Bro...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Jul 21 2008, 07:58 AM~11137428
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hi, Mill City Homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

:wave: 
yo bro did you get my pm


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 21 2008, 01:21 PM~11139045
> *:wave:
> yo bro did you get my pm
> *


Yea....and replyed :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## darkside customs

Man, you have an amazing dio setup. That is the best I have ever seen. Great job on all that.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 23 2008, 12:41 AM~11155238
> *Man, you have an amazing dio setup. That is the best I have ever seen. Great job on all that.
> *


Thank's for the Props Bro....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers... :wave: TGIF...


----------



## kykustoms

good morning


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2008, 08:31 AM~11175713
> *good morning
> *


Have a great weekend...


----------



## kykustoms

ill do my best hope u do the same


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

Someone should shoot that thing down. thing of the Fart balloon noise it would make


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 26 2008, 08:23 PM~11186231
> *Someone should shoot that thing down.  thing of the Fart balloon noise it would make
> *


 Ha ha
:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

u got another truck? promo?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2008, 02:25 PM~11189747
> *u got another truck? promo?
> *


Yup... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 27 2008, 12:53 PM~11189928
> *Yup... :biggrin:
> *


you gonna do anything to it ?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Jul 27 2008, 02:23 PM~11189725-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jul 27 2008, 03:09 PM~11190022
> *you gonna do anything to it ?
> *


 I don't know..this is a collecter Item... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

hey i went by there 3 times yesterday lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 29 2008, 01:03 PM~11205526
> *hey i went by there 3 times yesterday lol
> *


we just missed you.... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 27 2008, 01:53 PM~11189928
> *Yup... :biggrin:
> *


hehe,,,,if anyone gave me a promo id cut it up and paint it... notice my dually and an old cutty i had....lol..


----------



## ItalianStallion131

There was over 35 people involved in this. including myself. I got 3 metal trash cans smashed over my head!!. All started over some cracked out chick pushing one of my neigbors, then the chicks husband pulls out a knife, thats when all hell broke loose. here are some pics i took after i regained composure lol. Every last person u see was involved. all the lights are cop cars and an ambulance


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 30 2008, 10:59 AM~11214082
> *There was over 35 people involved in this. including myself. I got 3 metal trash cans smashed over my head!!. All started over some cracked out chick pushing one of my neigbors, then the chicks husband pulls out a knife, thats when all hell broke loose. here are some pics i took after i regained composure lol. Every last person u see was involved. all the lights are cop cars and an ambulance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam....That's the Hood in the summertime.....Glad your ok....did they take any body to jail?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 29 2008, 05:14 PM~11207909
> *hehe,,,,if anyone gave me a promo id cut it up and paint it... notice my dually and an old cutty i had....lol..
> *


If somebody gave me a promo Id' cut it up to...but since I'd paid for this one I'am not unless I get another... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

nope no one got arrested


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 30 2008, 12:27 PM~11214602
> *nope no one got arrested
> *


Even the Clown that pulled the knife? :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 30 2008, 12:30 PM~11215066
> *Even the Clown that pulled the knife? :uh:
> *



He didnt get arrested cause he chucked the knife and the cops couldnt find it. But he did get a broken nose and the shit beat out of him lol


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 31 2008, 10:15 AM~11222981
> *He didnt get arrested cause he chucked the knife and the cops couldnt find it.  But he did get a broken nose and the shit beat out of him lol
> *


Dam...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This Bike is made of watch parts..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## low4oshow

those are sick,allways wanted to build one....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 31 2008, 12:00 PM~11223604
> *those are sick,allways wanted to build one....
> *


you can just get alot of watch'es :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

them bikes are sick 

does it still tell the time ?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 31 2008, 04:23 PM~11226012
> *them bikes are sick
> 
> does it still tell the time ?
> *


 :biggrin: No...When you have alot of time on your hands that's what ya can make,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Just got Back from the Montreal Lux BBQ....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Model Builders... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 5 2008, 01:34 PM~11264554
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hi Bro ..I was up in Montreal and a great BBQ...put on by Lux....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

sweet
yo question about your koi
do you feed them oranges once in a while?
reson is that it helps with their coat,colors,and digestive system


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 6 2008, 08:17 PM~11277832
> *sweet
> yo question about your koi
> do you feed them oranges once in a while?
> reson is that it helps with their coat,colors,and digestive system
> *


I give them Shrimp...for their color...and Tetra food for better color...


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 6 2008, 08:58 PM~11278870
> *I give them Shrimp...for their color...and Tetra food for better color...
> *


I used to have some red belly piranha and I fed them shrimp and they colored
up nicely


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 7 2008, 01:01 AM~11280648
> *I used to have some red belly piranha and I fed them shrimp and they colored
> up nicely
> *


yup...all the good color food has shrimp in it.... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Im comin over and going fishing lol!!!!! J/K nice fish


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 7 2008, 08:09 AM~11282427
> *Im comin over and going fishing lol!!!!!  J/K  nice fish
> *


 :biggrin: The Blue Herron beat ya to that.... :uh:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 7 2008, 10:37 AM~11283226
> *:biggrin: The Blue Herron beat ya to that.... :uh:
> *


man blast that flyin varmint :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 7 2008, 11:43 AM~11283259
> *man blast that flyin varmint  :biggrin:
> *


He's to smart ..he knows when we get the gun... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

put a net over your pond
or do a chain link cage around the pond


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 7 2008, 02:16 PM~11284534
> *put a net over your pond
> or do a chain link cage around the pond
> *


I'am going with a net...it's cheaper... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This was a nice ride I saw in Montreal... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## BODINE

is that a jeep cherokee ?

and that black linc reminds me of my brothers


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2008, 10:54 AM~11292320
> *is that a jeep cherokee ?
> yup..with hydro's... :biggrin:
> and that black linc reminds me of my brothers
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 8 2008, 05:02 PM~11296202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics of the blue caddy!!!!! :biggrin: ...please.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

woah a jeep on hydros i never seen that


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Aug 9 2008, 06:54 PM~11302128
> *woah a jeep on hydros i never seen that
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Get your Jeep Models ready..... :biggrin:


----------



## base905

how bout them CANADIAN LOWRIDERS EH!  

did you get any pics of that green 63 impala hopper/ cruzer? i was gona try and get some good reference pictures when it was at a car show in my town but i couldnt, i want to make a replica of it :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 9 2008, 07:53 PM~11302424
> *how bout them CANADIAN LOWRIDERS EH!
> 
> did you get any pics of that green 63 impala hopper/ cruzer? i was gona try and get some good reference pictures when it was at a car show in my town but i couldnt, i want to make a replica of it :biggrin:
> *


Very nice cars,,,,My Memory in my Camara was full ..I need a bigger Memory chip...I did't take any hopin pic's but my Son did...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## base905

:0 :thumbsup:  
thats my fav 63! and its a plus thats its canadian car


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 9 2008, 08:11 PM~11302516
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> thats my fav 63! and its a plus thats its canadian car
> *


Yup and My Truck is too... :biggrin:


----------



## base905

really? your truck is nice! if i had a model of it i'd do it up like yours man!
:biggrin:  
i might have to start looking for one! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 9 2008, 09:39 PM~11302979
> *really?  your truck is nice! if i had a model of it i'd do it up like yours man!
> :biggrin:
> i might have to start looking for one! :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's, it was built in Canada 21 years ago....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 10 2008, 05:22 AM~11305241
> *Thank's, it was built in Canada 21 years ago....
> *



haha very cool , that was a bit before my time, :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 10 2008, 11:20 AM~11305512
> *haha very cool , that was a bit before my time, :biggrin:
> *


Where you at the Lux BBQ?


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 10 2008, 09:27 AM~11305831
> *Where you at the Lux BBQ?
> *



nooo  to far for me , im in ontario whitch isnt far from montreal , but when your 17 years old and have no way of getting there, its far lol :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 10 2008, 12:37 PM~11305864
> *nooo    to far for me , im in ontario whitch isnt far from montreal , but when your 17 years old and have no way of getting there, its far lol :biggrin:
> *


Ok..there were cars from Ontario there...Maybe some day you could go...it's one of the best meetings I have seen on the East coast...and I have been to alot of car events in my day....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 10 2008, 02:25 PM~11307029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sweet man!! looks great! nice trunk and engine detail! more pics?!


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

fuckin cops
i herd on the news that there is a police chase going on in downtown eastside 1989
the suspect is driving a dounut truck got any pics of it


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

now why the hell cant there be a Krispy Kreme here huh!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 13 2008, 04:42 PM~11334941
> *now why the hell cant there be a Krispy Kreme here huh!!!!
> *


Their up in Canada....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

TGIF... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol im all nightin it lol..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2008, 06:36 AM~11349953
> *lol im all nightin it lol..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey i just realized its 7 over there, lol im slow i was thinkin bout my time...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

its 8:38am here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

right. and my clock says when u posted that it was exactly 7:38...
now its 8:38 over here!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 13 2008, 04:42 PM~11334941
> *now why the hell cant there be a Krispy Kreme here huh!!!!
> *



There's several down here in Miami, but you get sick of it after a while. The one that wasn't too far from my house closed down recently...lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 15 2008, 10:13 AM~11350426
> *There's several down here in Miami, but you get sick of it after a while. The one that wasn't too far from my house closed down recently...lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

This would make a nice Model... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

that last pic is cool too bad ur truck dont 3 wheels to itd b even cooler


----------



## ElRafa

Truck is looking good bro


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

I know where that muraled building is, And i see your showing off in ST. Patricks parking lot!!! You need to come by here so I can see those cars and meet ya someday. Shit we are like less that 2 miles apart lol


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

My sunflower is growing like Crazy...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: I should have a Post up your Garden Week... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol our gardens almost done for the year lol u shoulda seen earlier this summer...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2008, 04:12 PM~11383410
> *lol our gardens almost done for the year lol u shoulda seen earlier this summer...
> *


Pic's or it didn't happen.... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i take a nice pic of the street, thats all i got lol. Ill be around u tommorrow. Going to shedd park with the kids so they can use the waterpark area


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 19 2008, 07:21 PM~11385294
> *i take a nice pic of the street, thats all i got lol.  Ill be around u tommorrow. Going to shedd park with the kids so they can use the waterpark area
> *


Nice ...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

well didnt go today, was too cold out. We gonna go tommorrow instead


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 20 2008, 09:56 AM~11391449
> *well didnt go today, was too cold out.  We gonna go tommorrow instead
> *


Yea what's up with that...? Very cold... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Here is my Garden...."EAST SIDE"s Garden Week :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Post up your Garden....put your Model in.....


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers....


----------



## bigbearlocos

morning :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

well i just got home from Shedd Park. Been there all day since 10AM. That little Splash Pad/Water Area is cool. I had a blast.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 21 2008, 03:43 PM~11403471
> *well i just got home from Shedd Park.  Been there all day since 10AM.  That little Splash Pad/Water Area is cool. I had a blast.
> *


That's good Homie....I was cleaning my Truck..Very nice Day... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

HEY HOMIE
WHATS YOU GOT GROWIN IN THAT GARDEN ????????
I SEE SOME TOMATOES WHAT ELSE YOU GOT ?????
ANY SWEET CORN ?????
THE GARDEN LOOKS GOOD !!!!
ANY CRITTERS MESSIN WITH IT ????
THE OTHER DAY I STEPPED OUTSIDE AND WAS GREETED BY A BIG OLE GROUNDHOG !! HE RAN TO THE END OF THE YARD AND STOPPED AND STARED AT ME FOR A MINUTE AND DUCKED UNDER THE FENCE AND TOOK OFF.
DO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY EAT ????????
WE HAVE A FAMILY OF RABBITS LIVING UNDER OUR SHED AND SOME SQUIRELLS
LIVING IN OUR TREES AND JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE THEY WOULD BE SAFE.
GOT ANY KOI LEFT IN YOUR POND ????
SORRY FOR ALL THE QUESTIONS BUT ITS GARDEN WEEK IN EASTSIDES WORLD RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 24 2008, 03:11 AM~11422784
> *HEY HOMIE
> WHATS YOU GOT GROWIN IN THAT GARDEN ????????
> I SEE SOME TOMATOES WHAT ELSE YOU GOT ?????
> ANY SWEET CORN ?????
> THE GARDEN LOOKS GOOD !!!!
> ANY CRITTERS MESSIN WITH IT ????
> THE OTHER DAY I STEPPED OUTSIDE AND WAS GREETED BY A BIG OLE GROUNDHOG !! HE RAN TO THE END OF THE YARD AND STOPPED AND STARED AT ME FOR A MINUTE AND DUCKED UNDER THE FENCE AND TOOK OFF.
> DO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY EAT ????????
> WE HAVE A FAMILY OF RABBITS LIVING UNDER OUR SHED AND SOME SQUIRELLS
> LIVING IN OUR TREES AND JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE THEY WOULD BE SAFE.
> GOT ANY KOI LEFT IN YOUR POND ????
> SORRY FOR ALL THE QUESTIONS BUT ITS GARDEN WEEK IN EASTSIDES WORLD RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha ...Summer squash< cucumbers , Beans and Big boy< Sweet onehundred <Black prince, Zebra,Beefstake , Early Girl..Tomatoes...I had a ground hog problem ..I put Epsom Salt around his hole and where he dig's they do not like that..I have a fence around the Garden..You can bentd and bury your fence in the ground in a L shape that is alot of work but they won't dig under...My pond is doing good I have over 25 fish still left...and I put a fine net over the whole pond and nothing has got to the fish...that is the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

gonna share


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 21 2008, 04:33 AM~11400585
> *Good morning Modelers....
> *


WWWWWAAAAASSSSUUUUUUPPPPPPP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 26 2008, 09:48 AM~11440846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAVRON! NOW IM HUNGRY!!!!!!!! NEEDS SOME BACON RAPPED AROUND IT AND SOME TAPATIO HOT SAUCE AND PICO DE GALLO OHH AND SOME DOS XX'S TOO :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2008, 02:25 PM~11442099
> *CAVRON! NOW IM HUNGRY!!!!!!!! NEEDS SOME BACON RAPPED AROUND IT AND SOME TAPATIO HOT SAUCE AND PICO DE GALLO OHH AND SOME DOS XX'S TOO :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha ...sounds good....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 26 2008, 02:12 PM~11441966
> *gonna share
> *


No I already ate it and Solows BBQ in NY.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

kool rims but im a redsox man lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 26 2008, 05:37 PM~11443889
> *kool rims but im a redsox man lol
> *


Yea ,Nobody around here has that...that would be nice...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 26 2008, 05:37 PM~11443889
> *kool rims but im a redsox man lol
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

nice rims........great from germany


----------



## undead white boy

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

on my way to a job interview in like 40 minutes


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 27 2008, 10:21 AM~11451025
> *on my way to a job interview in like 40 minutes
> *


good luck


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Aug 27 2008, 01:16 PM~11450997-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi bro ,how are ya?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Aug 27 2008, 01:23 PM~11451044
> *good luck
> *


X2....good luck


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 27 2008, 10:33 AM~11451118
> *Hi bro ,how are ya?
> sick as fuck
> cant talk,cant build,cant do anything but watch t.v. and sleep
> :angry:
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 27 2008, 01:34 PM~11451129
> *
> *


That suck's...











This was a pic from Mill City Car show...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

sadly i went there, but only stayed like 10 mins. Something came up and couldnt meet ya


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 27 2008, 08:16 PM~11454747
> *sadly i went there, but only stayed like 10 mins.  Something came up and couldnt meet ya
> *


That's too bad...Jose" Draulics" was with me at the show ..with his Caddy..It was a good show...the next day I went to NY..to Solow's BBQ...Hop and car show....It was a very full weekend...and I'am still tired :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

sounds like fun


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 28 2008, 08:01 AM~11458794
> *sounds like fun
> *


How did the job interview go?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## mcloven

any more pics of the farrei


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 28 2008, 10:03 PM~11465473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im sorry,but this truck is badazz! nice flake too :biggrin: 

and does this thing have switches or what? :dunno:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 29 2008, 08:49 AM~11469473
> *im sorry,but this truck is badazz! nice flake too :biggrin:
> 
> and does this thing have switches or what? :dunno:
> *


It's my Daily driver ...I have been driving it for 20 years...I do plan on two pumps with a 24 volt set-up four batteries...I love driving it...Thank's for the Good words...


----------



## eastside1989

It's hard to see the flake...But there is plenty on it... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

Rock On, today = nice painting day!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 29 2008, 09:02 AM~11469513
> *It's my Daily driver ...I have been driving it for 20 years...I do plan on two pumps with a 24 volt set-up four batteries...I love driving it...Thank's for the Good words...
> *



2O years huh! isnt it a classic in 5 years, or is it a classic after 2O?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 29 2008, 09:27 AM~11469584
> *2O years huh! isnt it a classic in 5 years, or is it a classic after 2O?
> *


I don't know ... :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

in the state of massachusetts a car or truck is considered classic after 25yrs


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 29 2008, 06:27 AM~11469584
> *2O years huh! isnt it a classic in 5 years, or is it a classic after 2O?
> *


out here in cali the car has to be 20yrs or older to be called a classic
and that is measured from the time the tires hit the showroom floor
example my hearse will be exactly 20 yrs old this september


----------



## eastside1989

What is the differance of a classic and a Antique?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 29 2008, 11:28 AM~11471105
> *What is the differance of a classic and a Antique?
> *


i think 20 years and 40 years old


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 29 2008, 01:28 PM~11471105
> *What is the differance of a classic and a Antique?
> *


In Mass your car can get Antique Plate at 25 years old...


----------



## spikekid999

in WI after 20 years its considered a classic


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 29 2008, 03:42 PM~11472197
> *in WI after 20 years its considered a classic
> *


Cool.....


----------



## mcloven

thanks that car is now my avatar


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 29 2008, 06:51 PM~11473704
> *thanks that car is now my avatar
> *


No Problem....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

might have to leave this area. My GF is fuckin around on me


----------



## spikekid999

damn that sucks bro


----------



## kykustoms

that does suck but dont let some bitch run you outta town


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 30 2008, 09:12 PM~11480476
> *might have to leave this area. My GF is fuckin around on me
> *


Don't leave, :uh: let her....


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Builders...


----------



## undead white boy

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 2 2008, 12:57 PM~11497001
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Well it;s been a while since my last build....I have gone to alot of Cars shows this summer...Montreal Lux Show,and New York ..The Solow BBQ and car show..and many other shows..But it's time to build again....I have great plans for my Next build....Keep tuned "Eastside" is back..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

welcome back boss


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 6 2008, 08:25 PM~11536643
> *welcome back boss
> *


Ha ha,,,,Thank's Mill City Homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

damn this build off has some big fish
its going to be a good one
and its awsome that i will be learning from the best
can't wait to see your truck done up something proper


----------



## kykustoms

nice cant wait to see what u come up with


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 11:55 PM~11537635
> *nice cant wait to see what u come up with
> *


Thank's < My wife is hiding her Pocket Book's on this one... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 6 2008, 11:13 PM~11537381
> *damn this build off has some big fish
> its going to be a good one
> and its awsome that i will be learning from the best
> can't wait to see your truck done up something proper
> *


Thank's Home...


----------



## josh 78

ya.................

do it man


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11541891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lookin good!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 7 2008, 07:30 PM~11541898
> *lookin good!!!
> *


Thank's Bro...I still got alot of detail work for the Engine.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Builders... :wave:


----------



## josh 78

Good morning.......

The engine looks very good.........keep on


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 9 2008, 06:40 AM~11555937
> *Good morning.......
> 
> The engine looks very good.........keep on
> *


Thank's homie...still not finished with the Engine....it's getting there...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 9 2008, 03:36 AM~11555930
> *Good morning Builders... :wave:
> *


whats up bro :wave: 

that engine i'll give :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
and your not even done with it hno: hno:


----------



## kykustoms

damn that engine looks hella good what all are u gonna do to it?


----------



## ImpalaMama

Eastside -
I think the fish would like wheat germ with their meal now that's it's cooler in the mornings.


----------



## ItalianStallion131

nice engine !!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 10 2008, 11:18 AM~11566104
> *nice engine !!!!!
> *


thank's bro...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMama_@Sep 10 2008, 09:45 AM~11565738
> *Eastside -
> I think the fish would like wheat germ with their meal now that's it's cooler in the mornings.
> *


It's all about the water temp..not the air temp...below 55 degrees..wheat germ...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 9 2008, 05:13 PM~11559857
> *damn that engine looks hella good what all are u gonna do to it?
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin nice east!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

looks great man


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Sep 11 2008, 07:41 PM~11579252-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin nice east!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Sep 11 2008, 08:29 PM~11579601
> *looks great man
> *



Thank's guys....Now I'am building the frame.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

yo 

Looking good Man.......................


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 12 2008, 04:25 PM~11586870
> *yo
> 
> Looking good Man.......................
> *


 Thank's Bro....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

those rims are sweeet where did u get them?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 12 2008, 04:44 PM~11587005
> *those rims are sweeet where did u get them?
> *


I got several sets on Ebay last year...Gold and Chrome...from a store in Cali..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 12 2008, 04:48 PM~11587033
> *I got several sets on Ebay last year...Gold and Chrome...from a store in Cali..
> *


I also bought some Hopin Hydro's in Nashua at Hobbytown on Exit 7...on 101....they have alot of lowrider wheels and etc...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

i cannot get there, I dont have a car


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 12 2008, 06:53 PM~11588014
> *i cannot get there, I dont have a car
> *


I get the good stuff from ordering on line...


----------



## josh 78

Keep on send pics man


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 13 2008, 10:28 AM~11592210
> *Keep on send pics man
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

post these pics in the truckin buildoff topic..... and please put more than one pic per post there


----------



## josh 78

looking..............fresh bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 13 2008, 04:09 PM~11593684-->
> 
> 
> 
> post these pics in the truckin buildoff topic..... and please put more than one pic per post there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok..Bro..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Sep 13 2008, 04:15 PM~11593717
> *looking..............fresh bro
> *


Thank's... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

sweet build 
i wish i could have it in a 1:1


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 13 2008, 11:24 PM~11595765
> *sweet build
> i wish i could have it in a 1:1
> *


Nice year Truck...not many around,,I had a 40 panel truck many years ago ..It was a sweet truck....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

makes me want to finish my 41 but my son cut the hood on me......


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 14 2008, 09:38 AM~11598278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like the OG steering wheel, gives it a nice touch, i might have to go get some of that silver paint too...looks awesome


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 11:40 AM~11598297
> *i like the OG steering wheel, gives it a nice touch, i might have to go get some of that silver paint too...looks awesome
> *


Thank's Bro...looking for a little different look...for my 41 Chevy...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 14 2008, 10:13 AM~11597966
> *makes me want to finish my 41 but my son cut the hood on me......
> *


That's too bad.... :uh:


----------



## josh 78

yo

X-2


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 14 2008, 08:13 AM~11597966
> *makes me want to finish my 41 but my son cut the hood on me......
> *




i got an extra hood if ya need one..its been painted, but can be stripped..


----------



## ItalianStallion131

looks good there


----------



## customcoupe68

?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

THATS GANGSTA!


----------



## Bogyoke

I like the mixed media details. Nice touch.


----------



## ItalianStallion131

bed looks good, and customcoupe what do u want for it?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Sep 14 2008, 12:45 PM~11598629-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS GANGSTA!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 01:11 PM~11598752
> *I like the mixed media details. Nice touch.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ItalianStallion131_@Sep 14 2008, 01:56 PM~11598905
> *bed looks good, and customcoupe what do u want for it?
> *




Thank's for the good Words....


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 14 2008, 11:56 AM~11598905
> *bed looks good, and customcoupe what do u want for it?
> *



free...PM me with addy


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Lookin Good! :thumbsup: 

Makes me wanna build another one...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 14 2008, 11:45 AM~11598626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. Will be looking forward to see how you finish this one.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lookin real klean, but in all honestly the wheels mess up the ride and stand out too much- by that i mean that they attract all the attention, bad attention at that,and IMO some 1109s would really bring out the hard work youve put into that truck!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 01:39 PM~11599448
> *lookin real klean, but in all honestly the wheels mess up the ride and stand out too much- by that i mean that they attract all the attention, bad attention at that,and IMO some 1109s would really bring out the hard work youve put into that truck!
> *




i can see them sticken out a little much...but like our Boy EAST said maybe its a Dry Fit! who knows, maybe hes goin for that old school Hammer Look. keep doin whatcha do!
:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 12:39 PM~11599448
> *lookin real klean, but in all honestly the wheels mess up the ride and stand out too much- by that i mean that they attract all the attention, bad attention at that,and IMO some 1109s would really bring out the hard work youve put into that truck!
> *



they would look nice
but remember bro
its his $,his model,and his idea not yours
he might think is looks clean that way
and my $0.02 its a good lookin build


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 14 2008, 02:56 PM~11599544
> *they would look nice
> but remember bro
> its his $,his model,and his idea not yours
> he might think is looks clean that way
> and my $0.02 its a good lookin build
> *


i know bro, i kept that in mind while typing.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 14 2008, 09:56 AM~11599544
> *they would look nice
> but remember bro
> its his $,his model,and his idea not yours
> he might think is looks clean that way
> and my $0.02 its a good lookin build
> *


x-2.... its not mandatory to run pegasus wheels... if he likes the look of those, its fine


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

exactly.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 03:50 PM~11599501
> *i can see them sticken out a little much...but like our Boy EAST said maybe its a Dry Fit!  who knows, maybe hes goin for that old school Hammer Look.  keep doin whatcha do!
> :thumbsup:
> *


You won't be disapointed, This build will have my style and one of a kind...I have alot more to come... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

to me it looks like one of those old skool lowriders
or like the import lowriders 


but that looks good like it is


----------



## coco73chev

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 02:03 PM~11599581
> *x-2.... its not mandatory to run pegasus wheels... if he likes the look of those, its fine
> *




kinda like my ferrari wheels?!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 05:00 PM~11599923
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 14 2008, 02:53 PM~11599881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



i see ya took the advice!! i think it looks killer either way! im just glad to have ya in the contest with us!! keep er goin!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

looks good, well done so far


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 05:08 PM~11599958
> *i see ya took the advice!!  i think it looks killer either way! im just glad to have ya in the contest with us!!  keep er goin!!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *




Thank's...  





















This is just a dry fit...not finished work yet... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Sep 14 2008, 04:10 PM~11599621
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good to see ya Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 14 2008, 06:33 PM~11600346
> *looks good, well done so far
> *


 Good and well done is not good enough for me....I think I will start over.... :uh: 








Just Kidding .... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 14 2008, 01:12 PM~11600608
> *Thank's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a dry fit...not finished work yet... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Model Builders... :wave:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

:biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno: :angel: uffin: uffin:  :guns:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 15 2008, 05:28 AM~11604630
> *Good morning Model Builders... :wave:
> *


hola!


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize: :wow: Everybody's pumped up today...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## customcoupe68

:werd:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 15 2008, 03:28 AM~11604630
> *Good morning Model Builders... :wave:
> *



whats up commrad


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 12:25 PM~11605804
> *whats up commrad
> *


Not much just at work... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 15 2008, 10:25 AM~11606277
> *Not much just at work... :uh:
> *


that blows
whats next on your ol skool pick em up truck


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 14 2008, 03:37 PM~11599431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You should have waited for me on the clear coat... looks very dry. Other than that... nice paint scheme.... nice touch with the hydros..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Sep 15 2008, 04:28 PM~11607796
> *You should have waited for me on the clear coat... looks very dry. Other than that... nice paint scheme.... nice touch with the hydros..
> *



I cleared it some more...


----------



## ItalianStallion131

morning buddy


----------



## customcoupe68

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Sep 16 2008, 11:18 AM~11614926-->
> 
> 
> 
> morning buddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-customcoupe68_@Sep 16 2008, 11:19 AM~11614933
> *:wave:
> *




:wave: Hi Guy's


----------



## ItalianStallion131

eatsides in hiding somewhere????? Ill get the police involved lol!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 18 2008, 09:25 AM~11633521
> *eatsides in hiding somewhere?????  Ill get the police involved lol!!!!!!!
> *



someone is on a roll this morning :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Sep 18 2008, 09:25 AM~11633521-->
> 
> 
> 
> eatsides in hiding somewhere?????  Ill get the police involved lol!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Sep 18 2008, 09:30 AM~11633534
> *someone is on a roll this morning :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: Never call the police.... :biggrin: I'am at work....I'll post more on my truck later...It's nice to know you miss me ...I think.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

lol, jusr making sure your still with us. Been 2days since we seen ya lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 18 2008, 11:52 AM~11634274
> *lol, jusr making sure your still with us. Been 2days since we seen ya lol
> *


I'am still working on my model...the hydro's are hard to figure out... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 18 2008, 10:23 AM~11634963
> *I'am still working on my model...the hydro's are hard to figure out... :uh:
> *


try typing them up on google
that might help you fiure things out bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 18 2008, 02:57 PM~11635682
> *try typing them up on google
> that might help you fiure things out bro
> *


Good idea...it's the layout I'am not sure of.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I'am drilling for my hardlines...


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good, what are you using for the cylinders?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Sep 18 2008, 07:23 AM~11634963-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'am still working on my model...the hydro's are hard to figure out... :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Sep 18 2008, 09:27 AM~11635912
> *Good idea...it's the layout I'am not sure of.... :biggrin:
> *


WTF man.... why don't you use the pic of the pump you're holding as a reference :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 10:22 PM~11639449
> *lookin good, what are you using for the cylinders?
> *


Just a peice of spruce from the model kit.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2008, 11:50 PM~11640512
> *WTF man.... why don't you use the pic of the pump you're holding as a reference  :uh:
> *


It's not the pump...it's the truck layout ..that i'am not sure of... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...TGIF.... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Good morning!!!! In my opinion the Bugatti Veyron has to be the hideous car ive ever seen. Its the grill that makes it look dumb


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 19 2008, 07:53 AM~11642407
> *Good morning!!!! In my opinion the Bugatti Veyron has to be the hideous car ive ever seen. Its the grill that makes it look dumb
> *


Yea, the grill looks a little strange...for such a nice car.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

How about this Grill? :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

LOL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 19 2008, 12:24 PM~11643779
> *LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 18 2008, 02:57 PM~11635682
> *try typing them up on google
> that might help you fiure things out bro
> *



all he has to do is ask his son or take a look in the basement and look at some real stuff


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Sep 19 2008, 04:25 PM~11645513
> *all he has to do is ask his son or take a look in the basement and look at some real stuff
> *


Yea,,, :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 18 2008, 07:23 AM~11634963
> *I'am still working on my model...the hydro's are hard to figure out... :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2008, 01:55 AM~11649740
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

looks nice.........man


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 20 2008, 02:44 PM~11651749
> *looks nice.........man
> *


Thank's bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 20 2008, 08:44 AM~11651749
> *looks nice.........man
> *


x-2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2008, 05:26 PM~11652516
> *x-2
> *


Thank's


----------



## ItalianStallion131

whats the sparkly stuff on the bedrails?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 20 2008, 07:12 PM~11652875
> *whats the sparkly stuff on the bedrails?
> *


Metal flake foil...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers... :wave: I'am going to finish the seats and inside of my truck today...


----------



## eastside1989

OLD ICE CREAM TRUCK..


----------



## ItalianStallion131

morning. trucks lookin pimpariffic!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 21 2008, 09:58 AM~11656346
> *morning.  trucks lookin pimpariffic!!!!
> *


Thank's Bro...I got a lot more to do with it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 21 2008, 11:00 AM~11656719
> *Thank's Bro...I got a lot more to do with it.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Sep 21 2008, 12:05 PM~11656747
> *Looks great.
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I glued my pumps in and I am waiting for some batteries....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :wave: I think I want to put on an air cooler on my truck....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hi :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 22 2008, 07:46 AM~11662955
> *hi :wave:
> *


Good morning Bro...How are ya today?


----------



## ItalianStallion131

hi, is the bed on permanently yet, cause the first pic it looks crooked>>??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 22 2008, 08:54 AM~11663075
> *hi, is the bed on permanently yet, cause the first pic it looks crooked>>??
> *


No it's waiting for batteries which I orderd ,when I finish the hydro than it will be glued down....you don't miss much my friend....ha h a...that's all good .


----------



## ItalianStallion131

sad thing is I dont finish much either lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 22 2008, 09:48 AM~11663215
> *sad thing is I dont finish much either lol
> *


Mine will be finished soon when I get my stuff in the mail... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 21 2008, 12:26 PM~11658122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE TWINN YOU GOT A PIZZA PLACE????????..LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 22 2008, 10:01 PM~11673168
> *ORALE TWINN YOU GOT A PIZZA PLACE????????..LOL
> *


no shit huh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning everybody... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

lookin good


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 23 2008, 04:44 PM~11676814
> *lookin good
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:44 PM~11676814
> *lookin good
> *


yo bro X-2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11677161
> *yo bro X-2
> *


Thank's my friend ...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Moldelers..... :wave:


----------



## undead white boy

:wave: :wave: 
nice hydro setup
looks like you used a chrome carb for your hydro setup :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 24 2008, 01:06 PM~11685570
> *:wave:  :wave:
> nice hydro setup
> looks like you used a chrome carb for your hydro setup :0
> *


Yes< I trimmed 1/3 off on each side and drilled on the top and two sides to make my equalizer to the rear...I have more to do..including touch-up on the hyro componets... :biggrin: waiting for my batteries...


----------



## eastside1989

My goodies came in the mail today... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Looks like it's coming along....did you clear coat the body?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 24 2008, 05:25 PM~11687978
> *Looks like it's coming along....did you clear coat the body?
> *


yup...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

thats lookin awesome


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 25 2008, 12:48 PM~11695454
> *thats lookin awesome
> *


Thank's Bro....It 's far from done...I'am happy with it...


----------



## josh 78

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 25 2008, 12:51 PM~11695496
> *  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 26 2008, 10:09 AM~11704846
> *lookin good
> *


Thank's Homie....


----------



## eastside1989

I got my Bumpers on today.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## customcoupe68

looks good east! whats on the tailgate? pictures are darrrkkK!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 28 2008, 02:04 PM~11720001
> *looks good east! whats on the tailgate? pictures are darrrkkK!!
> *


Yea it's been raining here for many day's...It's a gold leaf Sticker...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

Rain Rain Rain


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 29 2008, 09:11 AM~11726032
> *Rain Rain Rain
> *


But, it has been good Model building time... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78




----------



## MKD904

I WISH it would rain here.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2008, 12:35 PM~11727220
> *I WISH it would rain here.
> *


Where are you at Homie?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 29 2008, 10:30 AM~11727715
> *Where are you at Homie?
> *


Southern Cali....the funny thing is, it's sprinkling here right now....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2008, 02:14 PM~11728155
> *Southern Cali....the funny thing is, it's sprinkling here right now....
> *


Nice....you got your wish... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Troka looking sick homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 29 2008, 06:12 PM~11730651
> *Troka looking sick homie
> *


Thank's my friend... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning peoples...


----------



## eastside1989

Time to buy Models for the winter Build... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## ItalianStallion131

you going to share lol


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## youcantfademe

awesome aircraft setup......


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 08:31 PM~11753403
> *awesome aircraft setup......
> *


Thank's Homie...pesco 777...


----------



## eastside1989

My homie Josh's set up....


----------



## eastside1989

TGIF... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

truck looks good.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2008, 08:49 AM~11768386
> *truck looks good.
> *


X 2 homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 3 2008, 11:49 AM~11768386-->
> 
> 
> 
> truck looks good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElRafa_@Oct 3 2008, 01:25 PM~11769298
> *X 2 homie
> *




Thank's guy's still got some more details to do...it's getting there...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everyone... :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

lookin good is it done? and whats the gold frame for?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 5 2008, 07:24 PM~11784494
> *lookin good is it done? and whats the gold frame for?
> *


Almost done...need my plate on the rear and the mirror mounted and a little paint work on the under side 98% done...the other gold frame is an old model my cat broke and i'am going to re-do the whole model...a 40 Ford panel truck...


----------



## Diamond502

41 looks real clean homie....!!!


:wave:


----------



## Tim Estrada




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 5 2008, 09:53 PM~11785615
> *41 looks real clean homie....!!!
> :wave:
> *


Thank's homie...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Oct 5 2008, 11:09 PM~11786473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice truck's Tim...thank's for posting...I love trucks  ....


----------



## eastside1989

I finished....


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 6 2008, 04:36 PM~11795066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished....
> *


uh i loss LOL
that looks sweet bro


----------



## eastside1989

My next project is re-doing my 40 Panel truck that my cat Broke into many parts...


----------



## undead white boy

uh oh i am so going to watch that build


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 6 2008, 07:38 PM~11795083
> *uh i loss LOL
> that looks sweet bro
> *


Thank's Homie...I can't wait to build more... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 6 2008, 07:40 PM~11795102
> *uh oh i am so going to watch that build
> *


 :scrutinize: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lets see some "before" pics of the cats damage :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

damn man im working on two 64 chevy pick ups
one is a mild custom and the other is a fully on hot rod
but i had to stop had problems with my 1:1 coach and havnt seen a kit for a week


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 07:44 PM~11795129
> *lets see some "before" pics of the cats damage  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EVIL C

like thoses


----------



## undead white boy

it dosen't look that bad bro that should be a quick knock out


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 6 2008, 06:37 AM~11789520
> *Thank's homie...
> *


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## josh 78




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:0


----------



## undead white boy

:werd: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 08:23 PM~11805349
> *:werd:  :roflmao:
> *


:nosad:

lol


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## blueouija

*HAPPY 60TH B-DAY POPS!!!! * 

:wave:


----------



## undead white boy

happy bday bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Oct 8 2008, 08:05 AM~11809818-->
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY 60TH B-DAY POPS!!!! *
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Oct 8 2008, 01:56 PM~11812139
> *happy bday bro
> *



Thank's guy's...


----------



## eastside1989

That dent is gone.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

This is the cat that got my current project going... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 8 2008, 03:54 PM~11813319
> *Thank's guy's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno:

:cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 8 2008, 01:06 PM~11813468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cat that got my current project going... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 8 2008, 01:06 PM~11813468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cat that got my current project going... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



i find the defendant guilty of model car homicide LOL


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 9 2008, 12:18 PM~11821252
> *i find the defendant guilty of model car homicide LOL
> *


yea...But she should be on work release to keep the Mouse population down... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

nice, but why exactly did u fill in everything?


----------



## kykustoms

:uh: looks like he masked the windows off so he can do a diff color interior?... lookin nice love the color thank the cat for inspiration to build it better


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 07:11 PM~11825070
> *:uh: looks like he masked the windows off so he can do a diff color interior?... lookin nice love the color thank the cat for inspiration to build it better
> *


oh, damn, didn't even notice that, looked like all of it was filled in, my bad!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 9 2008, 07:17 PM~11825133
> *oh, damn, didn't even notice that, looked like all of it was filled in, my bad!
> *


yea I cut the dent out and gave it a sunroof...I'am going to put down more clear on friday...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## josh 78

The new color looking good man..........


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 10 2008, 09:06 AM~11829313
> * The new color looking good man..........
> *


Thank's


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 10 2008, 09:06 PM~11834266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Done with my Sound System....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

damn big enough speakers bro :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 11 2008, 06:27 PM~11839207
> *damn big enough speakers bro :0
> *


Yea, the older you get the bigger the Amp and speakers... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 11 2008, 03:28 PM~11839220
> *Yea, the older you get the bigger the Amp and speakers... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 11 2008, 06:35 PM~11839249
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Now ,I need to foil this "Cat Rework Project"....


----------



## Kirby

Great job on your models this year! They look good. I really like the steering wheel on this last one!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 12 2008, 05:02 AM~11841876
> *Great job on your models this year! They look good. I really like the steering wheel on this last one!
> *


Thank's Kirby....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yo ! Eastside you been buildin 1/25-1/24th lately and with good results ! but you know these take up more room then the ho scale models ! Your going to have to build a G scale layout now and add your new hobby to that ! LOL!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11860876
> *Yo !  Eastside  you  been  buildin  1/25-1/24th  lately  and  with  good  results  !  but  you  know  these  take  up  more  room  then  the  ho  scale  models    !  Your  going  to  have  to  build  a  G scale  layout  now  and  add  your  new  hobby  to  that !  LOL!
> *


You know Bro...I would love a G Scale layout out in my back yard...I don't know if my wife would let me...I already have taken over most of the house with my toy's.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody....


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 16 2008, 03:37 AM~11878775
> *Good morning Everybody....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

Yo............. it,s raining in Munich


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 16 2008, 06:42 AM~11878787
> *Yo............. it,s raining in Munich
> *


Yea and it's raining here in Boston too ...Homie..


----------



## eastside1989

I'am ready for my next build...But I can't decide yet...maybe a van..hmmm... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

My next project...


----------



## josh 78

Looks good Eastside..............................


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 18 2008, 12:21 PM~11902837
> *Looks good Eastside..............................
> *


Thank's, I just won it on E-Bay...Should have it in a week... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea

mornin eastside1989... :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Oct 19 2008, 08:28 AM~11908266
> *mornin eastside1989... :wave:  :wave:
> *


Good morning Bro....I'am looking to get some more new models... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

good morning that panel came out nice and ur next project looks like it will b a fun one will it b a lowrider? lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 19 2008, 11:33 AM~11908815
> *good morning that panel came out nice and ur next project looks like it will b a fun one will it b a lowrider? lol
> *


Thank's I still have a little detail on the panel to do...it will be finished before my next project get here in the mail...no the next one won't be a lo-lo...but if I get this other new project it is going to be a sweet lowrider...I hope to get this soon also...I already have a great name for it...But I still don't have it..so I will post that project later... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

any hints of what the other one is?


----------



## josh 78

Yo eastside.........what,s up man :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 19 2008, 11:45 AM~11908874
> *any hints of what the other one is?
> *


The Model car was the first Lowrider....but the year I'am doing is much later...It was posted in Hot rod Mag in the 50's what kind of car was it? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 19 2008, 12:03 PM~11908972
> *Yo eastside.........what,s up man :biggrin:
> *


Not much Bro...just waiting to get my next builds....it's going to be a long winter... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 19 2008, 05:24 PM~11909069
> *Not much Bro...just waiting to get my next builds....it's going to be a long winter... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i now what you mean.............I have Finish my elco to day show in my new topic later


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 19 2008, 12:27 PM~11909083
> *Yeah i now what you mean.............I have Finish my elco to day show in my new topic later
> *


Yea we got club members over near you bro...Our Chapter of full size lo-lo's in Germany "ETERNAL ROLLERZ" they said your winter is much like ours in the Boston Area...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 19 2008, 12:22 PM~11909062
> *The Model car was the first Lowrider....but the year I'am doing is much later...It was posted in Hot rod Mag in the 50's what kind of car was it? :biggrin:
> *


 ANYBODY Know the answer? :uh:


----------



## josh 78

Good Morning............... uffin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 20 2008, 06:38 AM~11915635
> *Good Morning............... uffin:
> *


Morning Josh...  How are ya today?


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 20 2008, 04:36 PM~11916823
> *Morning Josh...  How are ya today?
> *


Thanx fine i work on my cars you can show it in Work report......update later bro........Take a look to my Garage....ther is ELCO let me show what do you think


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning People ...I'am working on my new model...I will post later...I half to go out and pick up leaves...first... :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


bout time sleepy head lol i woke up at 8 here


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 25 2008, 10:23 AM~11969665
> *:cheesy:
> bout time sleepy head lol i woke up at 8 here
> *


Ha ha ..I got up at seven..and been to the GYM already.... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Same time.. ur an hour early :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

Yo yo..... eastside work on the new model........... :biggrin: Keep on working Homi :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Got a new model today.... :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

:thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Hey Bro, Whats up its been awhile


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Oct 25 2008, 07:46 PM~11972240
> *Hey Bro, Whats up its been awhile
> *


Yea ...where ya been bro...?


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 25 2008, 06:58 PM~11972290
> *Yea ...where ya been bro...?
> *



I have been very busy in the last month or so. I havent touched a model in almost 2 months as well lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Oct 26 2008, 09:03 AM~11974942
> *I have been very busy in the last month or so.  I havent touched a model in almost 2 months as well lol
> *


Me either and now I'am getting down.... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

Yo Bro whats up ther is the new car............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

you hookin up a 55 cameo
darn what a twist of fait i have one as well
what are you going to do to yours?


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 13 2008, 04:31 PM~11851789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice builds bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 26 2008, 02:51 PM~11976265
> *you hookin up a 55 cameo
> darn what a twist of fait i have one as well
> what are you going to do to yours?
> *


Don't know yet...  Yea I like that Truck...and I like Truck's in General..good luck with yours Bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

My Corvair Engine.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 26 2008, 03:48 PM~11976614
> *nice builds bro
> *


Thank's for the good words...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow:


----------



## eastside1989

The engine is ready..to go in..But I still have to put a few clear coats on the body first....


----------



## kykustoms

thats a nice paint job some custom wheels would look good on it kinda modernize it a lil


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 26 2008, 02:43 PM~11977235
> *Don't know yet...   Yea I like that Truck...and I like Truck's in General..good luck with yours Bro...   :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro
im making mine a ice cream truck
bust out with a radical with that one
never seen one of those turned into a radical


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 26 2008, 09:57 PM~11979080
> *thanks bro
> im making mine a ice cream truck
> bust out with a radical with that one
> never seen one of those turned into a radical
> *



Hay ..I was going to do that.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

Color looks Tight Homi.................


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 27 2008, 10:04 AM~11982544
> *Color looks Tight Homi.................
> *












thank's...


----------



## josh 78

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I'am going to put down some clear today ... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 27 2008, 04:49 PM~11983148
> *I'am going to put down some clear today ... :biggrin:
> *


Yes man :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 27 2008, 03:31 AM~11982095
> *Hay ..I was going to do that.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i beat you to it LOL


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 27 2008, 02:46 PM~11984607
> *i beat you to it LOL
> *


 I would not take your Idea....It wouldn't be right.... :biggrin: I like your style...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Tonioseven

Cool build! Gran Turismo; I built one when I was a kid.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 27 2008, 09:02 PM~11988271
> *Cool build! Gran Turismo; I built one when I was a kid.
> *


Thank's ...Yea I had to get one...I had a corvair and serveral VW's when I was a Kid...this reminds me of all of those cars....all in one... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gotta love them wierdo rods... cool builds and great paint man :nicoderm:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2008, 09:41 PM~11990962
> *gotta love them wierdo rods... cool builds and great paint man  :nicoderm:
> *


x2 wat paint is that , stand out really good.


----------



## josh 78

uuuuuuuh Color looks great homi... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 28 2008, 12:41 AM~11990962-->
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love them wierdo rods... cool builds and great paint man  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 01:48 AM~11991606
> *x2 wat paint is that , stand out really good.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Oct 28 2008, 04:51 AM~11992298
> *uuuuuuuh Color looks great homi... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 Thank's everybody ..the paint is Duplicolor...Changing color..it's hard to get a good pic..when it's sunny I'll try taking a pic outside....


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good Eastside


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 27 2008, 03:13 PM~11986450
> *I would not take your Idea....It wouldn't be right.... :biggrin: I like your style...
> *



hay it dont matter to me bro if it keeps you building then go for it bro  
not everyone builds the same way there is always going to be something different


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 28 2008, 12:15 PM~11994085-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Eastside
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's,,,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Oct 28 2008, 03:11 PM~11995589
> *hay it dont matter to me bro if it keeps you building then go for it bro
> not everyone builds the same way there is always going to be something different
> *


 Yea , your right...I have a good idea for my next build my 1955 Chevy truck... :biggrin: You Inspired me...


----------



## kykustoms

that gran turismo came out nice i like the color u used


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 28 2008, 10:14 PM~11999787
> *that gran turismo came out nice i like the color u used
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## blueouija

good morning pops


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 29 2008, 08:16 AM~12003258
> *good morning pops
> *


Hello..Jay, how are ya ?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 28 2008, 07:00 PM~11999655
> *Yea , your right...I have a good idea for my next build my 1955 Chevy truck... :biggrin: You Inspired me...
> *


cant wait to see it bro


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup: whats up Bro


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

:scrutinize: are you going to start it already :scrutinize: 
:scrutinize: remember im watching you :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Oct 29 2008, 02:04 PM~12005933-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see it bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Oct 29 2008, 07:36 PM~12008768
> *:thumbsup: whats up Bro
> *


 Well I'am in the pre-planning of my 1955 Truck build... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## eastside1989

My next project after my special 1955 Project... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

you should make the cameo a hauler for the elco


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 30 2008, 03:49 PM~12016588
> *you should make the cameo a hauler for the elco
> *


That's a good idea...But I have plans for the elco..is going to be a lolo....and the 1955 is going to be something alot different...and I hope it is going to be one of a kind...keep tuned...Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 30 2008, 03:55 PM~12016646
> *That's a good idea...But I have plans for the elco..is going to be a lolo....and the 1955 is going to be something alot different...and I hope it is going to be one of a kind...keep tuned...Bro... :biggrin:
> *


i will....but us till need to eventually make a hauler....lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 30 2008, 03:57 PM~12016672
> *i will....but us till need to eventually make a hauler....lol
> *


Yea..I know....I will some day.... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

Hey Bro........ :biggrin: you have a many projekts on start........lol :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 30 2008, 07:54 PM~12018769
> *Hey Bro........ :biggrin:  you have a many projekts on start........lol :biggrin:
> *


Just the 1955 first ...then the 59...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 31 2008, 11:44 AM~12023236
> *Just the 1955 first ...then the 59...
> *


Ok do it Bro show your flix lol.......... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 31 2008, 06:46 AM~12023237
> *Ok do it Bro show your flix lol.......... :biggrin:
> *


I get my Flix's on Route 66... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

Yo Bro you are in.......Low Down Creations.........Its nice :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Happy Halloween Everybody....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## youcantfademe

made a car show in the back yard????? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 31 2008, 07:56 PM~12028660
> *made a car show in the back yard????? :biggrin:
> *


Yup... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

Nice pics in the day light.................


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 1 2008, 04:54 PM~12033892
> *Nice pics in the day light.................
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## josh 78

Yo homi go here http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 1 2008, 06:32 PM~12034391
> *Yo homi go here  http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi
> *


i DON';T HAVE AN E-MAIL ADDRESS.. :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

sent you the mail check this out home


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Moldelers...


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 1 2008, 05:14 PM~12034002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this looks good bro

but one question............ did it come out looking more silver then chrome?

and if so, i wounder if you throw some gloss black under that if it will change how it looks?

i bought some of that duplicolor chrome and was woundering that!


----------



## eastside1989

well that picture is when it was wet..but a dark under coat does help...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CHAPARRO64

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 04:07 PM~9436631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL YOUR PICS FROM PAGE 1 ARE TIGHT


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 03:26 PM~9436801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i like this one


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CHAPARRO64+Nov 3 2008, 04:07 PM~12047851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALL YOUR PICS FROM PAGE 1 ARE TIGHT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's man...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-customcoupe68_@Nov 3 2008, 04:08 PM~12047861
> *i like this one
> *


I don't cause I'am old.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody ...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 5 2008, 12:32 PM~12067493
> *Good morning Everybody ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:

hows life, east?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 5 2008, 11:57 AM~12068796
> *:wave:
> 
> hows life, east?
> *


Not, Bad bad Bro...just chillin...and you..


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 5 2008, 12:33 PM~12069155
> *Not, Bad bad Bro...just chillin...and you..
> *


trying to get everything straight, moneywise....lol...

been on LDC lately, its a nice forum, u should register!!!!

Low Down Creations


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 5 2008, 12:38 PM~12069192
> *trying to get everything straight, moneywise....lol...
> 
> been on LDC lately, its a nice forum, u should register!!!!
> 
> Low Down Creations
> *


I don't have a Email Address... :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 5 2008, 12:41 PM~12069228
> *I don't have a Email Address... :uh:
> *


yahoo, fool


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 5 2008, 12:59 PM~12069404
> *yahoo, fool
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 5 2008, 02:51 PM~12070382
> *
> *


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 6 2008, 12:42 PM~12079542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 6 2008, 12:55 PM~12079630
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


They just passed a law which makes Weed a less of a offence in Mass.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 6 2008, 02:36 PM~12080358
> *They just passed a law which makes Weed a less of a offence in Mass.
> *


well good for mass....lol....i dont do drugs


----------



## eastside1989

My Prototype "HOOD POUND TRUCK PROJECT"


----------



## Diamond502

haha


----------



## josh 78

Homi Greating from Germany.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Nov 6 2008, 06:38 PM~12082484-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Nov 6 2008, 07:51 PM~12083270
> *Homi Greating from Germany.....
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning People..TGIF....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 7 2008, 10:10 AM~12088423
> *Good morning People..TGIF....
> *




:wave:


----------



## josh 78

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 7 2008, 11:12 AM~12088759-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Nov 7 2008, 11:14 AM~12088775
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 


Hi Guys...What's Sup?...I'am going to start building my "Hood Pups Pound Truck"I have to get some sheet plastic...I will post later tonite..after I get home from the Gym...


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## josh 78

Ok i wait homi........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

nice so far!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12093486
> *nice so far!
> *


Thank's ....well instead of an Ice Cream truck .I thought this would be alot different than my other builds and one of a kind...alot more work to be done...


----------



## eastside1989

"Eastside's Hood Pound Truck"


----------



## Diamond502

i was wondering what was up with that picture...lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 08:47 PM~12093635
> *i was wondering what was up with that picture...lol
> *


Ha ha.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## eastside1989

I'am going to the Hobby store today... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

So many dogs here.....car looks cool homi :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 8 2008, 11:40 AM~12097984
> *So many dogs here.....car looks cool homi :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Bro,,,my next model is going to be a 59EL ...and it's going to be a LO -LO... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## youcantfademe

^^^^ i want....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 8 2008, 01:56 PM~12098647
> *^^^^ i want....
> *


Yea..I can't wait to start it.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 7 2008, 02:13 PM~12093383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


use white primer for light colors like white, yellow, etc.... makes a world of difference


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2008, 07:47 PM~12100325
> *use white primer for light colors like white, yellow, etc.... makes a world of difference
> *


Thank's for the tip...I think I'am going to stick with Automotive paint .I have had bad luck with Model paint..it runs more and dry's slower..Better selection in paint too...auto paint covers better...your tip on paint will work with all paints...


----------



## undead white boy

:0 :0 :0 that is tight bro :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 12:05 AM~12101996
> *:0  :0  :0  that is tight bro :0  :0  :0
> *


Thank's it's not even together yet ..got to paint first and and some details...it's getting there...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

Nice.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 9 2008, 07:53 PM~12106556
> *Nice.......... :thumbsup:
> *


Ha ha ..thank's..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

What is This......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 10 2008, 12:54 PM~12112070
> *What is This......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


!/64 scale....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

Nice!!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 10 2008, 09:05 PM~12116655
> *Nice!!!!
> *


Thank's bro the dog prints were hard to paint...still going to add alot more stuff...it's going to take some time...to finish My "HOOD POUND TRUCK"


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody..


----------



## josh 78

The dog prints Looks realy cool.....nice work bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

like tham dogs


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Nov 11 2008, 01:50 PM~12124022-->
> 
> 
> 
> The dog prints Looks realy cool.....nice work bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 01:55 PM~12124074
> *like tham dogs
> *



Thank's guys...I glad I'am not barking up the wrong tree... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DJ-ROY

Great work
my Red nose xxl wants a ride in that rig.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 11 2008, 09:12 PM~12128696
> *Great work
> my Red nose xxl wants a ride in that rig.
> *


Ha ha .. :biggrin: :roflmao: Thank's Homie...


----------



## CHR1S619

THAT TRUCK CAME OUT COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 12 2008, 05:23 AM~12133145
> *THAT TRUCK CAME OUT COOL :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's ...not done yet... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 12 2008, 07:43 AM~12133300
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: Hi Bro...


----------



## CADILLACJON

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers..  :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 13 2008, 10:06 AM~12143764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Back to the Future.... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 13 2008, 07:06 AM~12143764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO now hows he going to get back LOL
dude i realy like that dog pond truck you made. mad me laugh cry and i wish i could make something like that thats just cool .


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 13 2008, 07:28 PM~12148671
> *LMAO now hows he going to get back LOL
> dude i realy like that dog pond truck you made. mad me laugh cry and i wish i could make something like that thats just cool .
> *


Thank's it was a fun project "Hood Hound Pound Truck"I'am getting Back to My 59 El Camino next just a few more Dog prints I'am done with the "Hood Pound Truck"...This model made me cry too,,, :uh:


----------



## blueouija

http://www.energy-superstore.com/

To our model building friends, if you are looking to save some power and money off you eletric bill check out the link....


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 10 2008, 06:02 PM~12116625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: 


:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 13 2008, 07:40 PM~12148781
> *http://www.energy-superstore.com/
> 
> To our model building friends, if you are looking to save some power and money off you eletric bill check out the link....
> *


Nice look's good ...I would love one of those lights for Chrismas,,


----------



## eastside1989

TGIF...


----------



## eastside1989

Well this is the End of my" Dog Pound Build" :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

damn man you gotta put them dogs down
they shit all over your truck :angry: 
looks good bro whats next?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 15 2008, 03:19 PM~12165168
> *damn man you gotta put them dogs down
> they shit all over your truck :angry:
> looks good bro whats next?
> *






















Ha ha yea on a wet day it really smells.... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

oh i am so going to watch this build i love that year of camino


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 15 2008, 03:26 PM~12165207
> *oh i am so going to watch this build i love that year of camino
> *


Me too...59 is a Great year.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DJ-ROY

I love ELCO,s :cheesy: 
Good luck building this one


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 15 2008, 05:43 PM~12165967
> *I love ELCO,s :cheesy:
> Good luck building this one
> *



Thank's Bro....


----------



## Guest

All your builds have come out looking great. Can't wait to see what you come up with for the Elk.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 15 2008, 06:38 PM~12166207
> *All your builds have come out looking great. Can't wait to see what you come up with for the Elk.
> *


Thank's for the good word's...I have a great plan for this one and if the paint comes out good ..it's going to be a Bad Ass Lowrider.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 16 2008, 03:33 PM~12172091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Money!!!!
Looks good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 damn homie best one yet... get that good wallyworld colorplace clear for that...


----------



## DJ-ROY

Great color Homie


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Nov 16 2008, 04:43 PM~12172142-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 damn homie best one yet... get that good wallyworld colorplace clear for that...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Nov 16 2008, 05:22 PM~12172343
> *Great color Homie
> *


Thank's guy's ...I'am going to clearcoat tommorro....The paint look's better than the pic's ...can't get the right lighting.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning people...


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 17 2008, 03:03 PM~12180632
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## josh 78

Hey........Homi Looking really good Nice color......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 18 2008, 08:03 PM~12194251
> *Hey........Homi Looking really good Nice color......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 16 2008, 11:26 PM~12172684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro.....color is Tight


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's man...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ElRafa

Looking Good Eastside


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 20 2008, 10:38 PM~12212365
> *Looking Good Eastside
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Nov 20 2008, 05:38 PM~12212365-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Good Eastside
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Nov 20 2008, 05:40 PM~12212378
> *X-2  :thumbsup:
> *




Thank's guy's...


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thats a nice combination Gold wheels and Green body


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 20 2008, 10:37 PM~12215000
> *Thats a nice combination Gold wheels and Green body
> *


Yea I never did green before... :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looking good eastside


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 21 2008, 12:23 PM~12220185
> *looking good eastside
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

It's time to start working on my Layout again...


----------



## josh 78

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 21 2008, 07:41 PM~12223897
> *:wave:
> *


 Hi Josh....How are ya Bro?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## STREETRACEKING

looks good eastside! get 2 work on that layout whan can we c some pics of that layout?


----------



## josh 78

Looking Good Bro..........


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 22 2008, 06:57 PM~12230980
> *looks good eastside! get 2 work on that layout whan can we c some pics of that layout?
> *


 :biggrin: I will..But I'am working on My EL 59... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 22 2008, 08:24 PM~12231385
> *:biggrin:
> *


Josh ..I will make a Rivi Model this year... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 23 2008, 01:28 AM~12231404
> *Josh ..I will make a Rivi Model this year... :biggrin:
> *


Setup is cool bro...........What do you mean.....Rivi model


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 22 2008, 08:39 PM~12231465
> *Setup is cool bro...........What do you mean.....Rivi model
> *


I was talkin to my other friend Josh from San Jose ..He has a real Rivi...with Pesco AirCraft Set-up...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good moning Modelers.... :wave:


----------



## chrisijzerman

mornin homie


----------



## MTX686

:wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY

That Elco is gonna look great with tha details 
that RIV rocks.... :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 23 2008, 05:48 PM~12236591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice elco


----------



## STREETRACEKING

x2


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Nov 23 2008, 06:51 PM~12236612-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice elco
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Nov 23 2008, 07:10 PM~12236734
> *x2
> *




Thank's Guy's...


----------



## Diamond502

i want that fucking riviera!


elco is clean


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 07:40 PM~12236862
> *i want that fucking riviera!
> elco is clean
> *


Yea my Friend Josh just had it repainted..and Patterns by Coast One....it's very nice...


----------



## Diamond502

looks b e a utiful


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 07:49 PM~12236919
> *looks b e a utiful
> *


Yea it's a sweet ride....


----------



## josh 78

Fuck.....the riviera lloks so Nice......... :biggrin: 

Elco is nice Finish that one Man........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 24 2008, 09:15 AM~12240860
> *Fuck.....the riviera lloks so Nice......... :biggrin:
> 
> Elco is nice Finish that one Man........... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I will finish after alot more details... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I got more wires to run on my Batteries and some more work to the set-up...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 25 2008, 09:19 AM~12251990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice regal


----------



## lowridermodels

I LIKE THE BED SET UP IN THE ELCO


----------



## STREETRACEKING

x2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Nov 25 2008, 10:36 AM~12252075-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THE BED SET UP IN THE ELCO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Nov 25 2008, 11:13 AM~12252318
> *x2
> *



Thank's guy's I'am still working on the set-up I will post more tonite...


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

Only 12 Batteries....


----------



## Diamond502

that should get the job done, man....haha


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 25 2008, 05:36 PM~12255545
> *that should get the job done, man....haha
> *


Yup... :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78

Looks beter and beter homi.........what pumps are this........ :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i like that setup so whats under the hood eastside?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 25 2008, 05:53 PM~12255690
> *Looks beter and beter homi.........what pumps are this........ :thumbsup:
> *


Hoppin Hydro's ,,,I made the dumps...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 25 2008, 05:55 PM~12255712
> *i like that setup so whats under the hood eastside?
> *













Not done under here either....


----------



## eastside1989

Have a Great Holiday Everybody...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## tatman

ELCO COMING ALONG REAL NICE!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 27 2008, 05:08 PM~12276202
> *ELCO COMING ALONG REAL NICE!
> *


Thank'e Bro...


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: MAN


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 27 2008, 07:26 PM~12277094
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MAN
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

More Pics please.. :cheesy: 

good work


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## STREETRACEKING

i like!


----------



## josh 78

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

IS THIS MODEL IN 1:24.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 28 2008, 01:56 PM~12281383
> *IS THIS MODEL IN  1:24.. :biggrin:
> *


nOPE 1/64


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 27 2008, 08:51 PM~12278232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

GREAT STUFF HOW BIG IS THE COMPLET DIDORAMA.........


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Nov 28 2008, 12:44 PM~12280985-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANK'S hOMIE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by josh [email protected] 28 2008, 01:37 PM~12281270
> *NICE  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANK'S...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Nov 28 2008, 02:16 PM~12281488
> *GREAT STUFF HOW BIG IS THE COMPLET DIDORAMA.........
> *


WELL IT'S IN A ROOM 24' X32' AND TAKES UP MOST OF THE SPACE...i GOT ALOT OF fIGURES AND bUILDING KITS FROM gERMANY AND i SCRATCHED BUILT THE REST....OVER 4,000 LITTLE PEOPLE... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 28 2008, 02:06 PM~12281433
> *
> *


jOSH ,i BOUGHT A RIVI 66 MODEL FOR MY NEXT BUILD... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

GAS IS ONLY $1.33 IN MY LITTLE WORLD :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

SHOW ME DA RIVI MODEL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 28 2008, 12:34 PM~12281594
> *SHOW ME DA RIVI MODEL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 28 2008, 02:34 PM~12281594
> *SHOW ME DA RIVI MODEL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i DON'T HAVE IT YET....eBAY... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 28 2008, 07:47 PM~12281655
> *i DON'T HAVE IT YET....eBAY... :biggrin:
> *


YUP.......... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 28 2008, 02:57 PM~12281706
> *YUP.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I COULD MODEL THIS RIVI... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

ILIKE THIS RIVI.... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 28 2008, 03:50 PM~12282006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILIKE THIS RIVI.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989

dAY fLIGHT










nIGHT tIME :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Installed my Solenoids...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## STREETRACEKING

keep it comeing !!!!......


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 29 2008, 12:01 PM~12287308
> *keep it comeing !!!!......
> *


 Only a little more to finish My 59....than my next project is a 68 Rivi...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol it looked like a hotwheels for a sec there :biggrin: 
lookin good bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 29 2008, 12:43 PM~12287527
> *lol it looked like a hotwheels for a sec there :biggrin:
> lookin good bro
> *


Ha h a , yea I do have a few "Hot Wheels "... :biggrin: Thank's for the Props...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 29 2008, 03:16 PM~12289231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


attack of GODZILLA'S CAT LOL
looks good bro ery clean


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 30 2008, 12:52 AM~12291616
> *attack of GODZILLA'S CAT LOL
> looks good bro ery clean
> *


Ha ha ....that cat loves my models... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 29 2008, 10:52 PM~12291616
> *attack of GODZILLA'S CAT LOL
> looks good bro ery clean
> *


"CATOWNED"


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 30 2008, 03:21 PM~12294515
> *"CATOWNED"
> *


Yea...this cat Break's my models and then I do a Re-Build....it's all fun.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 30 2008, 03:21 PM~12294511
> *:thumbsup:
> *


This Model is from your Homeland Bro...











Should be a good build...


----------



## LowandBeyond

Very nice :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2008, 03:30 PM~12294552
> *Very nice  :0
> *


You no anybody that has built one?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 30 2008, 12:15 PM~12294486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: i want one :tears: :tears: 
cant wait to see this one get worked on


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 30 2008, 10:45 PM~12297353
> *:tears:  :tears: i want one :tears:  :tears:
> cant wait to see this one get worked on
> *


Yup ..I just got it on Ebay....should be here in a few day's...


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody.... :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

whats up bro
hows the elco


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 1 2008, 02:55 PM~12302151
> *whats up bro
> hows the elco
> *



Almost done...just a little more touch up on the frame and Engine....I'am waiting for three models ..I bought on E-bay....should be getting them soon...to keep busy I'am re-bulding some old Models I have.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I can't wait to get the caddy...


----------



## Diamond502

:wow:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 2 2008, 01:32 PM~12312023
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Its getting better by the day


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Well I used a razar blade to remove the decal flames....I tried everything that was the only thing that did work..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 5 2008, 04:48 PM~12346028
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: My next build a 66 Rivi,,,with pesco...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Diamond502

:wow: :thumbsup: @ that last model!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

My Homie Josh from San Jose..his old paint job.....not too shabby...and his new one even better....so I plan to make my next build a 66 Rivi ..with old school Pesco set-up....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 2 2008, 05:05 PM~12313922
> *Its getting better by the day
> *


Thank's my friend..for the good word's


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 5 2008, 04:44 PM~12345997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





DIGGIN THAT COLOR :thumbsup: NICE PAINTJOB


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 5 2008, 06:25 PM~12346854
> *DIGGIN THAT COLOR  :thumbsup: NICE PAINTJOB
> *


Thank's Bro..it's dupli-color red metal flake with a silver base coat,,,for a model that's more than 15years old it looks good...the plastic was a little beat...I'll blame my cats again,,, :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

well my Re-build project is all done back to my Rivi and some pesco's...


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 5 2008, 05:53 PM~12347529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol, my sis got a cat just like that gray one..they crazy soft dude!!!


thats a unique vehicle your building there!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 7 2008, 05:31 PM~12361568
> *well my Re-build project is all done back to my Rivi and some pesco's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That Riv rocks


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 08:42 PM~12361671
> *lol, my sis got a cat just like that gray one..they crazy soft dude!!!
> thats a unique vehicle your building there!
> *


Thank's Bro..  Yea that grey cat is the wild one that made me rebuild two models so far...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 7 2008, 08:45 PM~12361701
> *That Riv rocks
> *


----------



## eastside1989

This is what i got in the mail today...my 1958 Caddy...117 peices ...I will start this model around the holiday's ...cause i started my Rivi...The caddy comes with real springs..and alot of other shit...should be a fun build...


----------



## josh 78

DAMM HOMI RIV LOOKS NICE TURTLE STYLE ON THE CHASSI:IS TIGHT...
FINISH THAT BITCH BRO......... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 8 2008, 05:09 PM~12369605
> *DAMM HOMI RIV LOOKS NICE TURTLE STYLE ON THE CHASSI:IS TIGHT...
> FINISH THAT BITCH BRO......... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea..I just ordered small Gold wire wheels for the Rivi and some other stuff...


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 8 2008, 05:14 PM~12369656
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Yea..some Pegasus white walls... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 8 2008, 10:15 PM~12369667
> *Yea..some Pegasus white walls... :biggrin:
> *


YEA THAT COME GOOD I THINK................


----------



## eastside1989

The set-up for the Hydo's is going to be all scatched built...a single Pesco pump with two Batteries..modeled from my friends Rivi....it will be different ... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 8 2008, 05:18 PM~12369711
> *The set-up for the Hydo's is going to be all scatched built...a single Pesco pump with two Batteries..modeled from my friends Rivi....it will be different ... :biggrin:
> *













This is the set-up...


----------



## josh 78

YOU DO THE SAME ONE.........SHIT LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 8 2008, 03:06 PM~12369573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i got in the mail today...my 1958 Caddy...117 peices ...I will start this model around the holiday's ...cause i started my Rivi...The caddy comes with real springs..and alot of other shit...should be a fun build...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 8 2008, 05:22 PM~12369761
> *YOU DO THE SAME ONE.........SHIT LOOKS TIGHT
> *


yup...I going to try... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 05:22 PM~12369767
> *:0  :0
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 7 2008, 06:22 PM~12362721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pre-painted models always seem to come out looking like show stoppers.. :biggrin: 
Nice looking build tho!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 8 2008, 05:37 PM~12369916
> *Pre-painted models always seem to come out looking like show stoppers..  :biggrin:
> Nice looking build tho!!!
> *


yea..this body came out in 2002...getting hard to find...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 8 2008, 05:48 PM~12370015
> *yea..this body came out in 2002...getting hard to find...
> *


I got two Models for 8 bucks....not bad...I might make the other one a donk not sure yet... :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## josh 78




----------



## josh 78

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Gluers... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 9 2008, 07:35 AM~12376839
> *Good morning Gluers... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: sup pops.... I see what you been doing with your free time now that I moved....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 9 2008, 08:51 AM~12376923
> *:wave: sup pops.... I see what you been doing with your free time now that I moved....
> *


Yea ,I can't get away from my glue.... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good where did the cylinders come from?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 9 2008, 12:36 PM~12378214
> *lookin good where did the cylinders come from?
> *


From a electronic switch...


----------



## kykustoms

thats awsome great thinkin... do you know where the switch came from or is it just something u had layin around?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 9 2008, 12:43 PM~12378270
> *thats awsome great thinkin... do you know where the switch came from or is it just something u had layin around?
> *


I had they from work...when I'am home I will post the switch later..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

thanks alot man i like the looks of them might be able to go to radioshack or home depot and get some nice lookin cylinders for fairly cheap


----------



## kykustoms

nice 58 to


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 9 2008, 12:46 PM~12378296
> *thanks alot man i like the looks of them might be able to go to radioshack or home depot and get some nice lookin cylinders for fairly cheap
> *


Yea...look around and you can find alot of stuff...that's wha  t I do...alot for model makin... I'll post that swich later..later Bro..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## STREETRACEKING

i like


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 9 2008, 09:07 PM~12382865
> *i like
> *


 Thank's homie...


----------



## undead white boy

looks good bro
but you should know the rules
alwayse use the glue in a well ventalated area LOL
i wanna see that caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond

sweet


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 10 2008, 02:41 AM~12386536
> *looks good bro
> but you should know the rules
> alwayse use the glue in a well ventalated area LOL
> i wanna see that caddy
> *



Ha ha.... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2008, 02:59 AM~12386637
> *sweet
> *


Thank's...


----------



## josh 78

NICE BRO.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 10 2008, 07:53 AM~12387337
> *NICE BRO.............. :thumbsup:
> *


Not bad for a pre-painted Model... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

This is the set-up ..I'am going to model....I have to close of the gas tank in the trunk..with plastic..before I make the Pesco...set-up...should be fun...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wherd u get the aircraft pumps at? i want some in my 59 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 10 2008, 10:34 PM~12394058
> *wherd u get the aircraft pumps at? i want some in my 59 :biggrin:
> *



I built them from scratch...


----------



## eastside1989

It's not finished yet...alot more detail Bro and paint...


----------



## eastside1989

I like makin Pesco's and old school stuff...


----------



## josh 78

:0 NICE :0 BIGER PICS FROM THE AIR CRAFT PUMPS


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 11 2008, 08:26 AM~12398284
> *:0 NICE  :0 BIGER PICS FROM THE AIR CRAFT PUMPS
> *


I will later when I get my Batteries... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

truck looks nice bro, nice set up too


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 11 2008, 11:44 AM~12398944
> *truck looks nice bro, nice set up too
> *


Thank's....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody TGIF


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 12 2008, 07:58 AM~12409544
> *Good morning Everybody TGIF
> *





:wave:


----------



## josh 78

:wave:


----------



## undead white boy

the old style pumps look good bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 12 2008, 09:06 PM~12415529
> *the old style pumps look good bro
> *


Thank's Got alot more detailing too do ...but it's getting there...


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD O.G.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 12 2008, 08:31 PM~12416579
> *LOOKING GOOD O.G.
> *


x2 all day


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Dec 12 2008, 11:31 PM~12416579-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD O.G.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Dec 13 2008, 12:44 AM~12417227
> *x2 all day
> *




Thank's guy's ...I'am "OLD School.." very OLD... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

LOOKIN GOOD MAN .......


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I Got Mail today...now I can get workin..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 13 2008, 03:44 PM~12420854
> *LOOKIN GOOD MAN .......
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## customcoupe68

EASTSIDE.....WAT IT IS HOMIE!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 13 2008, 05:37 PM~12421448
> *EASTSIDE.....WAT IT IS HOMIE!!!
> *


  It's wat I make it ...dat's what it is... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

very cool looks like this one is about to be wrapped up for me right LOL
looks good bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 13 2008, 11:24 PM~12423663
> *very cool looks like this one is about to be wrapped up for me right LOL
> looks good bro
> *


Ha ha...Santa never tells ... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Dec 13 2008, 04:16 PM~12421678-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's wat I make it ...dat's what it is... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: WERD!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Dec 14 2008, 03:58 PM~12428028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


vveerryyy nice. Loving it....


Hows the diorama? any new additions? is the rivi and other recent projects going on it?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 14 2008, 10:15 PM~12429483
> *:roflmao:  WERD!!
> vveerryyy nice.  Loving it....
> Hows the diorama? any new additions?  is the rivi and other recent projects going on it?
> *


Well I'am working on my "Crack House" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2008, 02:58 PM~12428028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

thats clean very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2008, 05:27 AM~12432711
> *Well I'am working on my "Crack House" :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL


u gotta post some pics...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody....


----------



## CHR1S619

:wave: :wave: :wave: NICE SETUP IN THAT TRUNK


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I'am havin problems with my Pic 's ... :uh: Image shack is funky...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

REALY NICE BRO........LIKE THE FLIX LOOKS SO TIGHT....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 19 2008, 05:32 PM~12477190
> *REALY NICE BRO........LIKE THE FLIX LOOKS SO TIGHT....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Brother...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

looking good bro!!! rivi came out clean!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 19 2008, 05:36 PM~12477221
> *looking good bro!!!  rivi came out clean!!
> *


Thank's ...I'am still workin on the Frame...and a few small things...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## ItalianStallion131

sweeeeeeeeeeeet i love the Rivi


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 20 2008, 05:25 PM~12484017
> *sweeeeeeeeeeeet i love the Rivi
> *


Thank's good to see ya....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

ty good to see ya too


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## youcantfademe

lookin good old man.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 21 2008, 11:57 AM~12488977
> *lookin good old man.....
> *


Ha ha ..thank's... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2008, 02:42 PM~12477277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 oh this is cool , just looks so good next to each outher.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 21 2008, 05:00 PM~12490530
> *:0 oh this is cool , just looks so good next to each outher.
> *


Thank's Bro....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 21 2008, 02:00 PM~12490530
> *:0 oh this is cool , just looks so good next to each outher.
> *


x2  
Did that Rivi came with that bike?


----------



## 2lowsyn

ther is a box that does come with it .it got a blue car in the front and would normally tell you if it had it


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 21 2008, 11:11 PM~12493495
> *x2
> Did that Rivi came with that bike?
> *


yup...


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2008, 04:42 PM~12477277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2008, 03:32 PM~12477191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

So do you have that rivi packed up and ready to go to me yet there is only 3 day till x-mas bro  . LOL looks good bro now are you gonna do that caddy?


----------



## eastside1989

Front springs are in...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 22 2008, 08:26 PM~12501469
> *So do you have that rivi packed up and ready to go to me yet there is only 3 day till x-mas bro  . LOL looks good bro now are you gonna do that caddy?
> *


Ha ha...you will have to wait for Santa....if ya was good or bad... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Rear springs in...


----------



## eastside1989

Drive grear in..


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 22 2008, 05:32 PM~12501531
> *Ha ha...you will have to wait for Santa....if ya was good or bad... :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Not sure what color yet... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 22 2008, 08:37 PM~12501585
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 23 2008, 12:48 PM~12506039
> *Good morning Everybody... :thumbsup:
> *


KEEP IT UP BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 23 2008, 08:34 AM~12506084
> *KEEP IT UP BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


You know I never put my Glue down.... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 23 2008, 03:18 PM~12506277
> *You know I never put my Glue down.... :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Santa was good too me.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

My friend gave me a nice Vette Lead Crystal from Germany....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 2lowsyn

good color for the car, gives it that classic look. and that vet is jaw dropping. very col gift to receive.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 26 2008, 05:09 PM~12531263
> *good color for the car, gives it that classic look. and that vet is jaw dropping. very col gift to receive.
> *


Yea...I was very happy to get that vette...Thank's for the good words on the paint ..I have to clear coat it next...but it's very cold in my house ...I hope it warms up more ...winter suck's in New England.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 26 2008, 04:27 PM~12531353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, that's bad ass


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2008, 05:32 PM~12531382
> *damn, that's bad ass
> *


I went to a show in the Bronx...SOLOW last summer....


----------



## slash

i need help. i just clear a model,but i forgot to put hardener is it gonna dry? any body pls


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 26 2008, 07:57 PM~12532129
> *i need help. i just clear a model,but i forgot to put hardener is it gonna dry? any body pls
> *


what kind of clear? :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 27 2008, 01:09 PM~12537271
> *what kind of clear? :uh:
> *


dupont


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 28 2008, 03:23 AM~12541995
> *dupont
> *


Well if it was in a spray can it had Hardner in it...


----------



## eastside1989

I use Dupont alot and it dries very quickly but any clear sprayed at too low of Temp..you can have problems Drying..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody....


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 28 2008, 01:23 AM~12541995
> *dupont
> *


car paint or rattle


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 29 2008, 06:03 PM~12552644
> *car paint or rattle
> *


I think he has Reg car paint .He said he Airbrush it in another Topic....but who knows... :uh:


----------



## slash

airbrush. i'm gonna clear it again with a little extra hardener


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 29 2008, 09:33 PM~12554172
> *airbrush. i'm gonna clear it again with a little extra hardener
> *


that may work....


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 30 2008, 01:37 PM~12560415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when you gonna get this juiced?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 30 2008, 05:14 PM~12561672
> *when you gonna get this juiced?
> *


Well right now my wife lost her job...so I can't say yet..till she finds another job...I do have pumps < dumps . I don't have springs yet and cylinders and hoses and a switch Box and Batteries...and a four Linc needs to be installed to do it right...


----------



## undead white boy

caddy looks good bro did you get my pm?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 30 2008, 08:21 PM~12563008
> *caddy looks good bro did you get my pm?
> *


Yea....I'am thinking about it...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 30 2008, 05:24 PM~12563033
> *Yea....I'am thinking about it...
> *


cool hit me up when your done thinking


----------



## Siim123

Thats some fine Lac yo got there homie!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 30 2008, 09:37 PM~12563564
> *Thats some fine Lac yo got there homie!
> *


Thank's Bro..still got some more finish work ...


----------



## eastside1989

This is the first step that I do to make a Pesco pump...._ like using 7/16 plastic tube for the motor Housing...


----------



## eastside1989

I use a small cut saw..


----------



## eastside1989

Next step I put end caps on the motor Housing...in this case I used the top of the springs I had laying around...you can use any round plastic it's all can work...


----------



## eastside1989

Next I will make the Electric Box for the top of the motor...using a very small drill by hand...


----------



## eastside1989

Glue the Box on the motor than glue the motor to a plastic base....


----------



## eastside1989

Next I used left over spruce...but I ran out of Chrome shocks which I think make a great base for the plumbing...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2008, 11:03 AM~12569651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I used left over spruce...but I ran out of Chrome shocks which I think make a great base for the plumbing...
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Ready for the Fluid tank next...it can be single tanks or one big tank for both pumps...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 30 2008, 08:27 PM~12563046
> *cool hit me up when your done thinking
> *




I done thinkin ....I'am doing.... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit yea...now i can do this for mine...definitely a big thanks on posting this up


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2008, 03:08 PM~12570128
> *shit yea...now i can do this for mine...definitely a big thanks on posting this up
> *


 No problem....This was the first of many tips from "EASTSIDE'S OLD SCHOOL " :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2008, 03:16 PM~12570189
> *No problem....This was the first of many tips  from  "EASTSIDE'S  OLD SCHOOL " :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


For you "OLD SCHOOL FAN's check out ETERNAL ROLLERZ.COM go to the TECH PAGES alot of INFO and pics on old school pumps and stuff even pic's of the Airplanes that the old pumps come out of ...Check it out...let me know whay ya think of the Site....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## COAST2COAST

good tip brotha , thanx for the "how to" :thumbsup: 

rivi looks good , got one o those in the works also


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 31 2008, 03:30 PM~12570272
> *good tip brotha , thanx for the "how to"  :thumbsup:
> 
> rivi looks good , got one o those in the works also
> *


 Glad to share....Ive been still learning too from all you guy's...Good luck on your Rivi...I love those cars... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Pesco.s still working good.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Happy "NEW YEAR" EVERYBODY..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## slash

happy new year caballero


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 1 2009, 03:33 PM~12577149
> *happy new year caballero
> *


You have a good one....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MTX686

Why you buying pre-painted models bro?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 1 2009, 09:40 PM~12579064
> *Why you buying pre-painted models bro?
> *


Coss I can... :biggrin: I bought two for 8 dollors on Ebay...four dollars a car...and the result will be good....I lost everytime on e-bay to get any old kit's like Jo-han models and people keep speculating and resell the models for 100% more...takin the fun out of Modeling..Right now it's 5 degrees at my home ...too cold in my cellar to paint ..so this is a great time to build this 4 dollar model....Don't worry I would never enter a prepainted model in any contest..I do know how to paint.. :biggrin: So I hope I answered your question ... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

too cold :uh: i paint in below zero weather


----------



## MTX686

Samne here. dont come out to bad.


----------



## JMONEY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2008, 12:24 PM~12570229
> *For you "OLD SCHOOL FAN's check out ETERNAL ROLLERZ.COM  go to the TECH PAGES  alot of INFO and pics on old school pumps and stuff even pic's of the Airplanes that the old pumps come out of ...Check it out...let me know whay ya think of the Site....
> *


 DAMN GREAT SITE U CAN LEARN ALOT IF YOUR CLUELESS THEY HAVE EVERYTHING IF YOU WANT TO BUILD A ACCREAT MODEL. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2009, 11:34 PM~12580222
> *too cold :uh: i paint in below zero weather
> *


Yea I piss in the snow too below zero and it freeze's.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 1 2009, 11:40 PM~12580273
> *Samne here. dont come out to bad.
> *


yea and the clear does not come out good either..well not too bad.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 1 2009, 11:47 PM~12580363
> *DAMN GREAT SITE U CAN LEARN ALOT IF YOUR CLUELESS THEY HAVE EVERYTHING IF YOU WANT TO BUILD A ACCREAT MODEL. :0  :cheesy:
> *


That's for the good word's Bro...at least a few people can learn something new... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO.........nice work on you last cars :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 2 2009, 07:57 AM~12582898
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO.........nice work on you last cars  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's and one of them was PRE-PAINTED TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

It's about time ..I finished my caddy....


----------



## eastside1989

Everybody< I got bad news on Friday ...My wife went for her yearly Doctor check up and the very worst happened ..She has Cancer...This was the worst news I ever got in my life....well it's going to be a long battle for our family...The Caddy I just finished will be my last Build for awhile...I hope to return to model building < I have several still not started...I had alot of fun with all you homies in the past year . I never thought my Topic would mean as much it has to me...I will however come on LOL when I can....and keep an eye on all of you Guy's .I will pop in once here and there...Please pray for my Wife Joyce ..we are just starting the long Battle for her life...Later everbody.... :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WOW homie....Very sorry to hear...really...i will keep you and your family in my prayers....she will make it!


----------



## spikekid999

sorry too hear that big homie. i hope the best for you n your familia and will keep yall in my prayers


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

sorry about the bad news homie  just keep your head up and your family we be in my prayers....


----------



## COAST2COAST

sorry about the bad news , stay strong homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE

We'll keep her in our prayers... 

Good Luck, Be Strong, and have Faith everything will be all right. The power of prayer is strong. :angel:


----------



## kykustoms

sorry to hear that i hope all turns out well with your wife


----------



## eastside1989

Thank you everybody for the support...we need all your Prayers....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 4 2009, 05:36 PM~12602565
> *Everybody< I got bad news on Friday ...My wife went for her yearly Doctor check up and the very worst happened ..She has Cancer...This was the worst news I ever got in my life....well it's going to be a long battle for our family...The Caddy I just finished will be my last Build for awhile...I hope to return to model building < I have several still not started...I had alot of fun with all you homies in the past year . I never thought my Topic would mean as much it has  to me...I will however come on LOL when I can....and keep an eye on all of you Guy's .I will pop in once here and there...Please pray for my Wife Joyce ..we are just starting the long Battle for her life...Later everbody.... :wave:
> *



Dad, keep your head up... let's take things a day at a time as they come... It's very important to try to stay positive and be strong since Mom needs us all more than ever...

Shahla and I are praying for the best.. 

I love you and Mom very much...see you guys later today...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 5 2009, 10:20 AM~12609516
> *Dad, keep your head up... let's take things a day at a time as they come... It's very important to try to stay positive and be strong since Mom needs us all more than ever...
> 
> Shahla and I are praying for the best..
> 
> I love you and Mom very much...see you guys later today...
> *


Ok <Jay...It will be good to see ya...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 4 2009, 02:36 PM~12602565
> *Everybody< I got bad news on Friday ...My wife went for her yearly Doctor check up and the very worst happened ..She has Cancer...This was the worst news I ever got in my life....well it's going to be a long battle for our family...The Caddy I just finished will be my last Build for awhile...I hope to return to model building < I have several still not started...I had alot of fun with all you homies in the past year . I never thought my Topic would mean as much it has  to me...I will however come on LOL when I can....and keep an eye on all of you Guy's .I will pop in once here and there...Please pray for my Wife Joyce ..we are just starting the long Battle for her life...Later everbody.... :wave:
> *


Sorry to heare this bro.I hope everything ends well for you and your family.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 5 2009, 05:30 PM~12612550
> *Sorry to heare this bro.I hope everything ends well for you and your family.
> *


Thank's Homie < only God Knows....We can use alot the prayers and alot of Luck...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 5 2009, 02:51 PM~12612723
> *Thank's Homie < only God Knows....We can use alot the prayers and alot of Luck...
> *


Well if i was old enough i would go to vagas to get you some of that vagas luck.Did you get my pm?


----------



## sweetdreamer

:0 stay strong she will need it  
your family is in all of our prayers


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 5 2009, 05:57 PM~12612775
> *Well if i was old enough i would go to vagas to get you some of that vagas luck.Did you get my pm?
> *


Yup....just haven't answered it yet... :uh: But Thank's...


----------



## Guest

My best to you and your family.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 5 2009, 05:59 PM~12612785
> *:0 stay strong she will need it
> your family is in all of our prayers
> *


Thank's alot...you guy's are real Family too me...a great bunch of people in LOL...I want to get back building again...I allready miss my Glue ,paint and plastic...I will stay strong...Thank's again...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 5 2009, 06:06 PM~12612856
> *Thank's alot...you guy's are real Family too me...a great bunch of people in LOL...I want to get back building again...I allready miss my Glue ,paint and plastic...I will stay strong...Thank's again...
> *


LOL = Laugh out Loud


LIL = Layitlow  





:wave: Hi pops.... I'll be by tonight again....


----------



## slash

i will keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 6 2009, 09:37 AM~12620166
> *i will keep you and your family in my prayers
> *


Thank's alot Homie....My Wife is going to Dana Faber Cancer center in Boston today . We need your Prayers...Thank's again for the support...


----------



## blueouija

Thank you everyone for the kind words and prayers...


----------



## Diamond502

eastside and blue

keep your heads up, everything will work out the way it was planned to be, everything happens for a reaosn, you guys and your families are in my prayers, keep your heads up and be strong, and remember, be SAFE!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 6 2009, 07:06 AM~12620236
> *Thank's alot Homie....My Wife is going to Dana Faber Cancer center  in Boston today . We need your Prayers...Thank's again for the support...
> *


Wishing you and you family all luck in the world .


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Diamond502+Jan 6 2009, 11:47 AM~12620699-->
> 
> 
> 
> eastside and blue
> 
> keep your heads up, everything will work out the way it was planned to be, everything happens for a reaosn, you guys and your families are in my prayers, keep your heads up and be strong, and remember, be SAFE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Jan 6 2009, 12:06 PM~12620828
> *Wishing you and you family all luck in the world .
> *


 Thank's so much Everybody....Today my wife is having several tests and a Catscan. We have the Day of her Operation which will be on Jan 22. We are waiting on results of her many tests and should have some results tommorro...


----------



## Diamond502

best of luck bro


----------



## airbrushmaster

MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU BRO... STAY STRONG.... YOU CAN BEAT IT....KEEP POSITIVE....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Diamond502+Jan 6 2009, 12:49 PM~12621118-->
> 
> 
> 
> best of luck bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-airbrushmaster_@Jan 6 2009, 12:56 PM~12621160
> *MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU BRO... STAY STRONG.... YOU CAN BEAT IT....KEEP POSITIVE....
> *


 Thank's Guy's If God willing I will be making Some Crazy Models again..I have to get through these day's one by one...All you Guy's are making this time a little better for me and my family...


----------



## Diamond502

no rush homie
you getting back into model is the least of my worries, and should definately be the least of yours
stay strong homie


----------



## Kirby

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jan 6 2009, 04:51 PM~12622933
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 4 2009, 05:36 PM~12602565
> *Everybody< I got bad news on Friday ...My wife went for her yearly Doctor check up and the very worst happened ..She has Cancer...This was the worst news I ever got in my life....well it's going to be a long battle for our family...The Caddy I just finished will be my last Build for awhile...I hope to return to model building < I have several still not started...I had alot of fun with all you homies in the past year . I never thought my Topic would mean as much it has  to me...I will however come on LOL when I can....and keep an eye on all of you Guy's .I will pop in once here and there...Please pray for my Wife Joyce ..we are just starting the long Battle for her life...Later everbody.... :wave:
> *



Hey Jim so i ve heard . I know Joyce is strong . I know she'll pull thew . just keep here focus on the positive REALLY try to have no negative on it . PLEASE TELL HER SHE DONT HAVE IT DONT EVEN BRIG THAT THOUGHT IN TO HER HEAD .Ya it very hard just stay focus on her life like she dont have it in her PLEASE TRY . ... OUR FAMILYS THOUGHTS AND PRAYS WILL GO OUT TO HER ........



P>S * THOUGHT BECOME THINGS*


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 6 2009, 09:14 AM~12620125
> *LOL = Laugh out Loud
> LIL = Layitlow
> :wave: Hi pops.... I'll be by tonight again....
> *



Hey Jay just stay strong . Im sorry to here bro YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO . STRONG and POSITIVE Jay use it . you have the know how to do it . becki lili gavy and I will to . I know the feeling. Joyce is like a mom to me to .


----------



## PINK86REGAL

East i hope evrything goes good for your wife and the whole family homie. Your by far one of the coolest and nicest guys on here bro. your fam is in my prayers


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2009, 05:51 PM~12656149
> *East i hope evrything goes good for your wife and the whole family homie. Your  by far one of the coolest and nicest guys on here bro. your fam is in my prayers
> *


x2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by draulics+Jan 9 2009, 08:26 PM~12655931-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim so i ve heard .  I know Joyce is strong . I know she'll  pull thew  . just  keep here focus on the positive REALLY try to have no negative  on it .  PLEASE TELL  HER SHE DONT HAVE IT DONT EVEN BRIG THAT THOUGHT IN TO HER HEAD .Ya it very hard just stay focus on her life like she dont have it in her  PLEASE TRY . ... OUR FAMILYS THOUGHTS AND PRAYS WILL GO OUT TO HER ........
> P>S  * THOUGHT BECOME THINGS*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 08:51 PM~12656149
> *East i hope evrything goes good for your wife and the whole family homie. Your  by far one of the coolest and nicest guys on here bro. your fam is in my prayers
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING@Jan 9 2009, 08:55 PM~12656175
> *x2
> *_


_
Thank you Everybody....We did get good news on my wife's blood test...but until they take out the tumor they won't know about Cancer till it is all removed...we are trying to be positive .The Support we have gotten on LIL has been outstanding...There are alot of Crazy people on LIL,But the best people are I have found are the People that support the Model Topics < I feel you all are my Family too...Thank's again... _


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 10 2009, 09:40 PM~12665381
> *Thank you Everybody....We did get good news on my wife's blood test...but until they take out the tumor they won't know about Cancer till it is all removed...we are trying to be positive .The Support we have gotten on LIL has been outstanding...There are alot of Crazy people on LIL,But the best people are I have found are the People that support the Model Topics < I feel you all are my Family too...Thank's again...
> *


Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Kirby

Stay strong brother. I like your builds and respect you alot. Tell your wife my family and i all the way in arkansas are thinkin about you! Get her better!


----------



## Mr Biggs

I hope everything turn's out ok. Take care of your family homie. We will always be for you.


----------



## AJ128

YOUR WIFE IS IN MY PRAYERS BORTHER. STAY STRONG FOR HER AND YOU'LL OVER COME THIS OBSTICLE IN WHATS CALLED LIFE. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

You and ur fam is in our prayers out here in so.cali, stay strong and keep your head up and don't let no one or anything get you down!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Kirby+Jan 10 2009, 10:51 PM~12665469-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stay strong brother. I like your builds and respect you alot. Tell your wife my family and i all the way in arkansas are thinkin about you! Get her better!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so Much,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 10 2009, 11:00 PM~12665550
> *I hope everything turn's out ok. Take care of your family homie. We will always be for you.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank's Mr. Biggs...This means alot to my Family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 01:19 AM~12666747
> *YOUR WIFE IS IN MY PRAYERS BORTHER. STAY STRONG FOR HER AND YOU'LL OVER COME THIS OBSTICLE IN WHATS CALLED LIFE. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are fighters ,,,we need alot of Luck...and any prayers we can get.. Thank you so much,,,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Jan 11 2009, 02:45 AM~12667442
> *You and ur fam is in our prayers out here in so.cali, stay strong and keep your head up and don't let no one or anything get you down!
> *


 You Guy's from So Cali have warm weather and warm Hearts thank you...


----------



## eastside1989

Well, next thursday my wife will have her operation in Boston at 10 in the morning.We don't know till he removes the tumor and everything .The waiting and not knowing is very hard on everybody...God willing we hope to get good news on thursday..Her blood test was good but the doctor said that he won't know till her opens her up...The Doctor said her recovery will be at least 8 weeks if things go good...I will keep you updated ...Thank's again everybody...Jim Spencer

"Eastside 1989"


----------



## sweetdreamer

good luck agian, you are in our prayers ,keep strong !


----------



## eastside1989

This is an update....My wife Joyce had a three hour operation to remove a large tumor in Boston today...the operation went well..the Doctor removed a tumor that turned out to have Cancer....The Doctor said that he removed everything that was bad..but that he won't know how to treat her till the lab work is completed at the end of next week ....no matter what we plan to fight this and she will have to get radiation treatments but not till she recovers and they have compleated the lab work to find what kind of cancer it is and then set a plan for treatment...Thank's again for all the kind words....keep on Modeling I spend alot of time looking at your great work <super paint jobs ...I'am still learning from you all.....Later "EASTSIDE"


----------



## Pokey

I've been through something similar with my wifey. Just stay positive and keep your head up.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 22 2009, 09:22 PM~12785764
> *I've been through something similar with my wifey. Just stay positive and keep your head up.
> 
> I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> *


Thank's POKEY...I Hope my wife will come home on Sunday I allready miss her so much... :thumbsup: Thank's again Bro...


----------



## darkside customs

Your wife is in my prayers bro! Hang in there!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 22 2009, 09:15 PM~12785676
> *This is an update....My wife Joyce had a three hour operation to remove a large tumor in Boston today...the operation went well..the Doctor removed a tumor that turned out to have Cancer....The Doctor said that he removed everything that was bad..but that he won't know how to treat her till the lab work is completed at the end of next week ....no matter what we plan to fight this and she will have to get radiation treatments but not till she recovers and they have compleated the lab work to find what kind of cancer it is and then set a plan for treatment...Thank's again for all the kind words....keep on Modeling I spend alot of time looking at your great work <super paint jobs ...I'am still learning from you all.....Later "EASTSIDE"
> *



Well, I pray that the cancer was in it's earliest stage. I'm being optimistic because the doctor's news seemed good that he thought it was contained and looks as if it has not spread. So we have to wait until next week until we know more....


I thank everyone who has shown support for our family and your prayers... It means a lot to our family. There are a good group of people in the model car section... we are humbled by everyone's kind words and support....

thank you all and God bless you all....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 23 2009, 11:09 AM~12790895
> *Well, I pray that the cancer was in it's earliest stage. I'm being optimistic because the doctor's news seemed good that he thought it was contained and looks as if it has not spread.  So we have to wait until next week until we know more....
> I thank everyone who has shown support for our family and your prayers... It means a lot to our family. There are a good group of people in the model car section... we are humbled by everyone's kind words and support....
> 
> thank you all and God bless you all....
> *


X2..... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Update ...My wife came home today from her operation and is slowly recovering ..She has been very stong through these times...I'am very glad she is home...I hope that we caught the Cancer early enough ..We will know more by the end of next week what our next steps are and what stage her cancer is....Thank's again for your support.."Eastside 1989"


----------



## josh 78

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 25 2009, 04:58 PM~12809783
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello...My German Brother.... :wave:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

I know i havent been around here lately, But im glad your wife is recovering well. We aint that far apart so if u need someone to shoot the shit with or whatever, let me know brother.


Ben


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 25 2009, 01:48 PM~12809725
> *Update ...My wife came home today from her operation and is slowly recovering ..She has been very stong through these times...I'am very glad she is home...I hope that we caught the Cancer early enough ..We will know more by the end of next week what our next steps are and what stage her cancer is....Thank's again for your support.."Eastside 1989"
> *



GLAD TO HEAR THINGS ARE GOING WELL WITH THE WHOLE SITUATION. PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED MAN.


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 26 2009, 10:24 AM~12817638
> *GLAD TO HEAR THINGS ARE GOING WELL WITH THE WHOLE SITUATION. PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED MAN.
> *


same here


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Jan 26 2009, 01:01 AM~12814064-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know i havent been around here lately, But im glad your wife is recovering well. We aint that far apart so if u need someone to shoot the shit with or whatever, let me know brother.
> Ben
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's Ben for the good words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 01:24 PM~12817638
> *GLAD TO HEAR THINGS ARE GOING WELL WITH THE WHOLE SITUATION. PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED MAN.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's were crossing our fingers...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slash_@Jan 26 2009, 03:09 PM~12818452
> *same here
> *


 X2 Thank's Homie ...I might even start building my next model if I have time.....I miss the Glue....


----------



## undead white boy

Good to see everything is good bro.Hope to see you back to the bench soon.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 26 2009, 10:03 PM~12822125
> *Good to see everything is good bro.Hope to see you back to the bench soon.
> *


Thank's ...I'll be postin up soon....


----------



## eastside1989

I'am not sure what to do....lo-lo or big wheels...? :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

low low :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

go with the big rims, keep them tucked and make a low rod :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Jan 27 2009, 05:53 PM~12831129-->
> 
> 
> 
> low low  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sweetdreamer_@Jan 27 2009, 06:03 PM~12831220
> *go with the big rims, keep them tucked and make a low rod :thumbsup:
> *


 Guys I'am still not sure.... :uh:


----------



## slash

wires


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 28 2009, 10:03 AM~12836121
> *wires
> *


x2


----------



## eastside1989

Shelby all electric car...208 miles per hour...0-60 in 2.5 sec twin electric motors at 1000hp...range of 150 to 200 miles...not bad for an electric and made in USA... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by slash+Jan 28 2009, 01:03 PM~12836121-->
> 
> 
> 
> wires
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Jan 28 2009, 01:04 PM~12836133
> *x2
> *




I'am leaning towards wires.....


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 30 2009, 09:57 AM~12857977
> *I'am leaning towards wires.....
> *


why go with the masses its about what you want if its wires or of it is dubs,Build on!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 30 2009, 04:26 PM~12859524
> *why go with the masses its about what you want if its wires or of it is dubs,Build on!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yea your right... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## calaveras73

clean bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 30 2009, 08:47 PM~12861467
> *clean bro
> *


Thank's Homie....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I'am saving my wires for my next build....so I went with these Big Rims....Overall I like wires ..but on this model I liked the big Rims... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undead white boy

Looks good bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2009, 01:39 AM~12878845
> *Looks good bro
> *


Thank's ...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2009, 06:39 AM~12878845
> *Looks good bro
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 2 2009, 10:13 AM~12880364
> *X-2  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## slash

nice.i like it


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer+Feb 2 2009, 11:35 PM~12887510-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slash_@Feb 2 2009, 11:41 PM~12887603
> *nice.i like it
> *


 Thank's Guy's ...


----------



## eastside1989

I hope to finish my model ...just have the rear bumper and lights to put on ...then this weekend I'am taking a trip to Hobbytown..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Moldelers... :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

good mornin :wave:


----------



## calaveras73

coming out clean bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 5 2009, 12:20 PM~12913598
> *coming out clean bro
> *


Thank's ..just got to put on the rear bumper and lights....


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin good bro,...., :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

All Done.....Next Model.... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Sweet :0 whats next bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2009, 12:16 AM~12920720
> *Sweet :0  whats next bro
> *


I'am not sure ...going to Hobby Store this week end.... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

sup pops?


----------



## Diamond502

Good Morning Eastside and Blueouija


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Feb 6 2009, 08:55 AM~12923433-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup pops?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Diamond502_@Feb 6 2009, 09:02 AM~12923441
> *Good Morning Eastside and Blueouija
> *


 Good morning Guy's....TGIF...


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 8 2009, 12:11 PM~12941632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 have fun


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 8 2009, 03:44 PM~12941767
> *have fun
> *


Thank's Bro I will... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice to see your new projects hope your everything is ok


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 3 2009, 01:46 PM~12894886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks awesome bro!! How are things going??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Feb 9 2009, 10:06 PM~12955076-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see your new projects hope your everything is ok
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 12:15 AM~12956543
> *Looks awesome bro!! How are things going??
> *



Thank's for the comments..guy's....Well my wife is doing good after the Cancer operation...Now we have 15 week's of treatment ..It's going to be tough but were hopin for the best in the future ..My wife is alot stronger them me...I can;t get away from my models...I relieve alot of stess and feel better when I'am makin Models...so I will get going again with my Builds...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I'am not sure weather to go with pesco's or Regular pumps...and thin or wide white walls....hummm :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali

thin whites for sure......nice builds man.....hope youre wife is all good. ill pray fro u guys..>!!!!!!!


----------



## calaveras73

clean paint job bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali+Feb 11 2009, 08:11 PM~12975821-->
> 
> 
> 
> thin whites for sure......nice builds man.....hope youre wife is all good. ill pray fro u guys..>!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's Bro ..for for the good words...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-calaveras73_@Feb 11 2009, 08:18 PM~12975872
> *clean paint job bro
> *


 Thank's homie ....


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY OLD MAN ! THAT 60 IS LOOKIN ALRIGHT ! I WOULD GO WITH THE PESCO SET-UP AND THIN WHITE WALLS !


----------



## blueouija

wow that paint job is top notch...   SKINNY WHITE WALLS.... the only way to go on plastic lowriders and real ones....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 12 2009, 08:17 AM~12981395
> *wow that paint job is top notch...      SKINNY WHITE WALLS.... the only way to go on plastic lowriders and real ones....*


YOU LET YOUR OLD MAN KNOW WHATS UP BLUE !


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Feb 12 2009, 09:13 AM~12981389-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY  OLD  MAN !  THAT  60  IS  LOOKIN  ALRIGHT  !  I  WOULD  GO  WITH  THE  PESCO SET-UP  AND  THIN  WHITE  WALLS !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blueouija_@Feb 12 2009, 09:17 AM~12981395
> *wow that paint job is top notch...      SKINNY WHITE WALLS.... the only way to go on plastic lowriders and real ones....
> *




Yea, you guy's are right....Pesco's and skinny whites.... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

WHO SAID WIDE WHITE WALLS?


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 12 2009, 05:01 PM~12984800
> *WHO SAID WIDE WHITE WALLS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 15 2009, 01:33 PM~13008966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO GRANDPAW ! 


THOSE PLUG WIRES ARE A LITTLE TO SMALL ! DO YOU GUYS HAVE A RADIO SHACK STORE UP NORTH ? IF SO HIT THEM UP AND THE SALE THIS SPOOL OF PLASTIC COVER ELETROID WIRE THAT IS PERFECT SIZE FOR ARE 1/24TH 1/25TH SCALE MOTORS ! 










AND GET SOME TELEOPHONE WIRE THAT HOLDS THE 4 COLORS RED, BLACK, GREEN , YELLOW INSIDE ! I USE IT FOR MY HEATER HOSES , HYDRO LINES , SPARK PLUG BOOTS ! YOU'LL SPEND ABOUT $15.00 BETWEEN THE SPOOL OF WIRE AND A SPOOL OF PHINE LINE BUT YOU'LL BE ABLE TO DETAIL AT 50 BUILDS !


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 03:11 PM~13009273
> *YO  GRANDPAW !
> THOSE PLUG  WIRES  ARE  A  LITTLE  TO  SMALL !  DO YOU  GUYS  HAVE  A  RADIO  SHACK  STORE  UP  NORTH  ?  IF  SO  HIT THEM  UP  AND  THE  SALE  THIS  SPOOL  OF  PLASTIC  COVER  ELETROID  WIRE  THAT  IS  PERFECT  SIZE  FOR  ARE  1/24TH 1/25TH  SCALE  MOTORS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND  GET    SOME  TELEOPHONE  WIRE  THAT  HOLDS  THE  4  COLORS  RED, BLACK, GREEN , YELLOW  INSIDE !  I  USE  IT  FOR  MY  HEATER  HOSES ,  HYDRO LINES ,  SPARK PLUG  BOOTS  !  YOU'LL  SPEND  ABOUT  $15.00  BETWEEN THE  SPOOL  OF  WIRE  AND  A  SPOOL  OF  PHINE  LINE  BUT  YOU'LL  BE  ABLE  TO  DETAIL AT  50  BUILDS !
> *


Thank's for the tips ..I know I got some teleophone wire doen in my play room...we do have radio shack ... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 15 2009, 07:57 PM~13011360
> *Thank's for the tips ..I know I got some teleophone wire doen in my play room...we do have radio shack ... :biggrin:
> *



WHEN YOU LOOK AT YOUR PHONE GRAMPS YOU CAN SEE THAT IT HAS A PLASTIC SLEAVE OVER A COPPER WIRE ! 

LEAVE IT ALONE TO USE AS A HEATER HOSE OR HYDRO LINES ! 

BUT IF YOU PULL THE COPPER WIRE OUT YOU CAN USE IT AS A SPARK PLUG BOOTS !

THE WIRE YOU CAN USE AS A HOOR OR TRUNK PROP .YOU CAN WRAP THE WIRE AROUND A STRIGHT PIN A FEW TIMES THEN USE IT AS THE LINES FOR THE BRAKE SYSTEM ! THE WIRE IT SELF TURNS INTO A DETAIL ITEM FOR YOUR BUILDS ! 

AND IF YOU HAVE ANY BROKEN OR NON WORK ELECTRIC ITEMS START PULLING THEM APART AND YOU'LL SEE A TON OF DETAIL ITEMS ! :biggrin: 

WE WANT TO SEE YOU DETAIL YOUR BUILDS JUST A DETAILED AS THE TRAIN LAYOUT !


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 10:59 AM~13015794
> *WHEN  YOU   LOOK AT  YOUR   PHONE   GRAMPS   YOU  CAN  SEE THAT  IT  HAS  A  PLASTIC   SLEAVE   OVER  A  COPPER  WIRE !
> 
> LEAVE  IT  ALONE  TO USE  AS  A  HEATER  HOSE  OR  HYDRO  LINES !
> 
> BUT   IF YOU  PULL THE  COPPER  WIRE  OUT  YOU   CAN   USE  IT  AS  A  SPARK  PLUG  BOOTS !
> 
> THE  WIRE   YOU  CAN  USE   AS  A HOOR OR  TRUNK  PROP .YOU  CAN  WRAP THE  WIRE  AROUND  A  STRIGHT  PIN  A  FEW TIMES  THEN USE  IT  AS  THE  LINES  FOR  THE  BRAKE  SYSTEM !  THE  WIRE  IT   SELF  TURNS  INTO  A  DETAIL ITEM   FOR YOUR  BUILDS !
> 
> AND  IF YOU  HAVE  ANY  BROKEN  OR  NON  WORK   ELECTRIC  ITEMS   START  PULLING THEM   APART   AND  YOU'LL  SEE  A  TON  OF  DETAIL ITEMS  ! :biggrin:
> 
> WE  WANT  TO  SEE  YOU   DETAIL  YOUR  BUILDS  JUST  A  DETAILED  AS THE  TRAIN  LAYOUT !
> *










:biggrin: Ha ha I just tore my plasma tv apart alot of stuff in there... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's for the tips Mini.....I'am old but still willing to learn.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Started on my Pesco set-up... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NOT BAD LOOKING GRAND DAD ! BUT THEM RESERVE TANKS MAKE WANT SOME JELLY BELLY JELLY BEANS !LOL !


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 02:39 PM~13017087
> *NOT  BAD  LOOKING  GRAND DAD  !  BUT THEM  RESERVE  TANKS  MAKE  WANT  SOME  JELLY  BELLY JELLY BEANS !LOL !
> *


Ha ha...Thank's Youngin...Those Jelly's taste good.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT ARE THE TANKS?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2009, 08:57 AM~13016047
> *Thank's for the tips Mini.....I'am old but still willing to learn.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice work on the detailing


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 02:48 PM~13017169
> *WHAT  ARE  THE  TANKS?
> *


Glass beads I borrowed from my Daughter... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2009, 05:02 PM~13018321
> *Nice work on the detailing
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 10:39 AM~13017087
> * THEM  RESERVE  TANKS  MAKE  WANT   SOME  JELLY  BELLY JELLY BEANS !LOL !
> *


 :roflmao: That's exactly what I thought they were! Looking good homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 16 2009, 06:08 PM~13018850
> * :roflmao: That's exactly what I thought they were! Looking good homie
> *


Thank's ...the Jelly beans were from President Reagan's Office... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## calaveras73

coming out clean bro


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Dec 12 2007, 04:07 PM~9436631-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Dec 12 2007, 04:19 PM~9436752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn homie this is crazy nice! thats about the first time i seen somethin like that on a diorama! good stuff


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 16 2009, 08:20 PM~13020148
> *coming out clean bro
> *


 Thank's for the good words...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 16 2009, 09:23 PM~13020911
> *damn homie this is crazy nice! thats about the first time i seen somethin like that on a diorama! good stuff
> *


Thank's homie....


----------



## [email protected]

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2009, 10:07 AM~13026728
> *:wave:
> *


Were ya been..? :biggrin: How ya doing Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 17 2009, 10:09 AM~13026733
> *Were ya been..?  :biggrin: How ya doing Bro.... :biggrin:
> *





been good bro................ i had to deal with a 6 year old and a pregnent girlfriend with the flew all last week :uh: 



what you been up to?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2009, 12:01 PM~13027297
> *been good bro................ i had to deal with a 6 year old and a pregnent girlfriend with the flew all last week :uh:
> what you been up to?
> *


That suck's....just waiting for my wife Kemo Treatment's in a few week's...and for Spring..and the snow to stop....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 17 2009, 12:45 PM~13027632
> *That suck's....just waiting for my wife Kemo Treatment's in a few week's...and for Spring..and the snow to stop....
> *




i hear ya on the snow man................. i hate this weather :uh: 


and how is your wife doin?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2009, 12:55 PM~13027720
> *i hear ya on the snow man................. i hate this weather :uh:
> and how is your wife doin?
> *


She is very strong..and a fighter...


----------



## lowridermodels

nice 60!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2009, 03:06 PM~13018832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## eastside1989

What type of Glue do you guy's recommend for winshields? :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

use clearcoat..or buy the window glue fmo testors...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Feb 17 2009, 03:20 PM~13029004-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice 60!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's Bro...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Feb 17 2009, 03:22 PM~13029019
> *Looks good!! :thumbsup:
> *


Wow, comming from you it means something ..I'am going to inprove my Game... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2009, 08:18 PM~13031770
> *use clearcoat..or buy the window glue fmo testors...
> *


I didn't know they had that ... :uh: do some people use white Glue?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oh that too lol


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

What color tube is the testors? :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:scrutinize:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not in a tube, but like a lil container...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2009, 08:32 PM~13031898
> *not in a tube, but like a lil container..
> 
> http://graphics.hobbypeople.net/gallery/301615.jpg
> *


 That won't open to that linc... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2009, 08:32 PM~13031898
> *not in a tube, but like a lil container..
> 
> http://graphics.hobbypeople.net/gallery/301615.jpg
> *


 Thank's my hobby store don't have that...I'am going to try it ...I used white glue but it's too slow to dry ...thank's for the tip....


----------



## EVIL C

That 60 impala is looking good east :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 17 2009, 08:49 PM~13032062
> *That 60 impala is looking good east  :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Evil....still got alot of detail...but the Major stuff is in place...


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Builders.... :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala

:wave: good morning brother!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 07:18 AM~13037169
> *:wave: good morning brother!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Good to see ya Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Got my glass in...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GRANDPA ! YOU GOT BMF ?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13052562
> *GRANDPA ! YOU  GOT  BMF ?
> *


Say< What you talkin about youngin? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BMF ! BARE METAL FOIL ! 

TRY DOING ALL YOUR CHROME WORK WITH FOIL AND THEN GET YOU A MARA GOLD SHARIPE AND TINT THE CHROME YOU WANT GOLD COLOR OVER PAINTING IT GOLD ! 

I ALSO LIKE TO US JUST THE YELLOW SHARPIE BUT IF YOU DONT TINT YOU ON WHEELS ALSO THE COLORS DON'T MATCH ! 

HERE'S THE YELLOW WORK ON MY OLD 62 HARD TOP ! 

ON THE FRONT 









ON THE WHEELS









AND ON THE REAR !









THAT WAY ITS ALL SHINY , AND IT ALL MATCHES !


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 08:05 PM~13052676
> *BMF  !  BARE  METAL  FOIL  !
> 
> TRY  DOING  ALL YOUR  CHROME  WORK  WITH  FOIL  AND  THEN  GET  YOU  A  MARA GOLD  SHARIPE  AND  TINT    THE  CHROME  YOU  WANT  GOLD COLOR  OVER  PAINTING  IT  GOLD !
> 
> I  ALSO  LIKE  TO  US JUST  THE  YELLOW SHARPIE  BUT  IF YOU DONT  TINT  YOU  ON  WHEELS  ALSO  THE  COLORS  DON'T  MATCH !
> 
> HERE'S THE  YELLOW  WORK  ON  MY  OLD  62  HARD  TOP !
> 
> ON THE  FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE  WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND  ON THE  REAR !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT  WAY  ITS  ALL  SHINY  ,  AND  IT  ALL  MATCHES !
> *


I got both Chrome and gold... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## josh 78

GREAT JOB HOMI....... NICE DETAILS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 21 2009, 06:47 AM~13067246
> *GREAT JOB HOMI....... NICE DETAILS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank's for the Prop's...


----------



## eastside1989

Workin on my set-up....


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers....


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 22 2009, 03:44 PM~13074436
> *Good morning Modelers....
> *


Well...its getting dark here :biggrin: 
But still good morning to you! My morning started with building my 6-4 :biggrin: (model car of course)


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 22 2009, 10:43 AM~13074627
> *Well...its getting dark here :biggrin:
> But still good morning to you! My morning started with building my 6-4 :biggrin: (model car of course)
> *


Cool...I want to build a 6-4 too ...Good luck with it Slim..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Siim123

Cool, I like it


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 22 2009, 02:31 PM~13075972
> *Cool, I like it
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies.... :wave:


----------



## josh 78

PECOS LOOKING GOOD BRO........


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 23 2009, 07:38 AM~13083711
> *PECOS LOOKING GOOD BRO........
> *


Thank's Josh....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DJ-ROY

I like it :thumbsup: 
Are you gonna put on the mirrors and wipers to?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 23 2009, 08:31 PM~13089471
> *I like it :thumbsup:
> Are you gonna put on the mirrors and wipers to?
> *


Yea...and I still got to put lights on and some more trim..... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Wow eastside that came out looking beautiful!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13089645
> *Wow eastside that came out looking beautiful!!!!
> *


Thank;s Homie that's because I used BMF....thank's to MINI...he gave me direction.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody....


----------



## Bos82

Morning Homie.


----------



## darkside customs

MORNING JEFE.


----------



## blueouija

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 25 2009, 09:26 AM~13106134
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: good morning jay...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Bos82

hey what is it that you are trying to post? I am unable to see the pics you are posting..


----------



## mats36

That Impala is lookin HOT


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 26 2009, 01:08 PM~13117826
> *hey what is it that you are trying to post? I am unable to see the pics you are posting..
> *


They were plates....I can't see them anymore either... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by mats36_@Feb 26 2009, 01:11 PM~13117843
> *That Impala is lookin HOT
> *


Thank's Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 26 2009, 11:36 AM~13118554
> *They were plates....I can't see them anymore either... :uh:
> *


oh ok then. I thought my computer was being retarded. Well, if you can get them up cool. I would still like to see them.


----------



## eastside1989

My next project My First 64 ... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:0 CANT WAIT


----------



## eastside1989

TGIF.....


----------



## Siim123

Damn! Good luck with that!  
6-4 is my favorite car so im gonna keep my eye on your build!  
I should also get another 6-4 somewhere :biggrin: 
(BTW, I have already an idea what I should do with my fucked up 6-4 model car. Maybe you remember...that blue one with pinstripes  )


----------



## mcloven

damn looking good


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 26 2009, 12:50 PM~13117681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FAIL!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 27 2009, 09:29 AM~13126730
> *FAIL!
> *


waaaaaa waa :uh:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 26 2009, 03:22 PM~13120519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project My First 64 ... :biggrin:
> *


A sixfo one of my favorits  
Any idea what colour ? :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 27 2009, 06:05 AM~13126483
> *TGIF.....
> *


_HELL_ yeah homie!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 27 2009, 01:10 PM~13128197
> *A sixfo one of my favorits
> Any idea what colour ? :cheesy:
> *


This is the color.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## jevries

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

VERY clean painting homie!!
Damn, cant wait to see this one finished


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jevries+Mar 1 2009, 05:08 PM~13145552-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@Mar 1 2009, 05:17 PM~13145598
> *VERY clean painting homie!!
> Damn, cant wait to see this one finished
> *




Thank's guy's < this is my first 64 ...I'am takin time on this one... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

NICE.......... :thumbsup: YOU TAKIM TIME ON THIS ONE :biggrin: IT GRIWS VERY FAST BRO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 1 2009, 05:42 PM~13145739
> *NICE.......... :thumbsup: YOU TAKIM TIME ON THIS ONE :biggrin: IT GRIWS VERY FAST BRO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Homie....I'am doing some finish work on my 60....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## darkside customs

DAAAMMMN!! THAT IS REALLY NICE!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2009, 01:22 AM~13149539
> *DAAAMMMN!! THAT IS REALLY NICE!!
> *


Thank's Brother.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

DAMN homie that 64 is lookin OG! what color and make is that paint?


----------



## mats36

That 64 is SWEEEEEEET.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SHITS LOOKING REAL GOOD GRANDPA ! 

I WAS AT MY HOBBY LOBBY AN SEEN SOME BEEDS THAT I THOUGHT YOU MIGHT LIKE TO USE FOR YOUR PESCO SET-UPS . 

HAVE YOU CHECKED OUT THEM IN YOUR AREA ?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 1 2009, 02:03 PM~13145527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WoW :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 2 2009, 01:39 PM~13152897
> *DAMN homie that 64 is lookin OG! what color and make is that paint?
> *


Duplicolor Honda Heamsted Green...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by mats36+Mar 2 2009, 01:46 PM~13152964-->
> 
> 
> 
> That 64 is SWEEEEEEET.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 2 2009, 02:23 PM~13153344
> *SHITS  LOOKING  REAL  GOOD  GRANDPA !  Thank's Sonny....
> 
> I  WAS  AT  MY  HOBBY  LOBBY    AN  SEEN  SOME  BEEDS  THAT  I THOUGHT  YOU  MIGHT  LIKE  TO USE FOR  YOUR  PESCO SET-UPS  .
> 
> HAVE  YOU  CHECKED  OUT THEM  IN  YOUR  AREA ? No... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Mar 2 2009, 02:44 PM~13153616
> *WoW  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thank's Bro...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looks like ima be goin to get some today...:biggrin: what kinda clear u gonna use?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 2 2009, 06:21 PM~13155456
> *looks like ima be goin to get some today...:biggrin: what kinda clear u gonna use?
> *


Duplicolor...it dry's fast...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

true... but i tried it once...ddnt work too well, sometimes the stuff that takes longer is the better stuff, get u some folk art from wally world homie, u needa do that 4 some justice...looks really good...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 2 2009, 06:25 PM~13155483
> *true... but i tried it once...ddnt work too well, sometimes the stuff that takes longer is the better stuff, get u some folk art from wally world homie, u needa do that 4 some justice...looks really good...
> *


It work's well with Duplicolor?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah homie, i use duplicolor and folkart on all my rides...but heres duplicolor clear.
















vs folkart clear over duplicolor.


----------



## eastside1989

Dam...that is a big difference...How fast does that dry? The Folkart looks way better how many coats do ya put down ..Homie? and how long for it to dry?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well, depending on how heavy u spray it, it could take maybe a month to dry, but iff u do a few light coats of it ull be good in about a week and a half, my charger took 2 weeks...


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 2 2009, 08:05 PM~13156960
> *well, depending on how heavy u spray it, it could take maybe a month to dry, but iff u do a few light coats of it ull be good in about a week and a half, my charger took 2 weeks...
> *


DAAAAMN.....that long.Jeezus....I bought some not knowing that.But...the results are good.I guess Im going to have to be more patient.


----------



## eastside1989

Nice results but a very long drying time.... :uh: I might try it ... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 3 2009, 07:20 AM~13162616
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hi Josh...How are ya today? :wave:


----------



## OneLowBull

i wonder how long in a dehydrator probably 8 hours tops


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 3 2009, 07:53 AM~13162655
> *i wonder how long in a dehydrator probably 8 hours tops
> *



Good Idea if ya got one... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Modelers.... :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 5 2009, 03:10 AM~13188027
> *Good morning Modelers.... :wave:
> *


 :wave: good moring and good nite brother its 3:14 am and i just have to stop working on my ride...your rides are looking sick brother!!!! :wave: loving that green 64 brother :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 5 2009, 07:18 AM~13188039
> *:wave: good moring and good nite brother its 3:14 am and i just have to stop working on my ride...your rides are looking sick brother!!!!  :wave:  loving that green 64 brother :cheesy:
> *


Thank's and good nite.....later Bro...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 2 2009, 03:34 PM~13155577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's your shaving mirror right? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 5 2009, 03:18 AM~13188039
> *:wave: good moring and good nite brother its 3:14 am and i just have to stop working on my ride...your rides are looking sick brother!!!!  :wave:  loving that green 64 brother :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## MC562

LOOKIG GOOD BRO


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 5 2009, 02:40 PM~13190748
> *LOOKIG GOOD BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Siim123

Looks :thumbsup: so far, bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

The 64 looks great with the gold foil.


----------



## josh 78

YO BRO LOOKS NICE


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Mar 5 2009, 03:48 PM~13191550-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks :thumbsup: so far, bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Aces'N'[email protected] 5 2009, 04:21 PM~13191826
> *The 64 looks great with the gold foil.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Mar 5 2009, 06:16 PM~13192908
> *YO BRO LOOKS NICE
> *




Thank's Guy's.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

TGIF.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 5 2009, 01:21 PM~13191826
> *The 64 looks great with the gold foil.
> *


x2


----------



## josh 78

:wave: YO HOMI


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 6 2009, 02:40 PM~13201388
> *:wave: YO HOMI
> *


 :thumbsup: Yo Bro....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 7 2009, 02:10 PM~13210256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 7 2009, 08:51 PM~13211678
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thank's bro...and good morning Modelers....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 7 2009, 04:30 PM~13211163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!! Can't wait to see it finished!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

:thumbsup: Cant wait to see your first 6-4 completed :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 10 2009, 01:01 PM~13233880
> *Looks good!! Can't wait to see it finished!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## darkside customs

THAT IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD BRO!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jevries+Mar 10 2009, 08:01 AM~13233880-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!! Can't wait to see it finished!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's Master Jevries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 09:37 AM~13234196
> *:thumbsup: Cant wait to see your first 6-4 completed :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by josh [email protected] 10 2009, 10:28 AM~13234484
> *X-2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Mar 10 2009, 03:38 PM~13237190
> *THAT IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD BRO!!
> *


 Thank's alot.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 10 2009, 06:30 PM~13239255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I SAY PAINT THE FLOOR AND THE TRUNK TO KILL THE SILVER OVERLOAD ! MAYBE PRIMER GRAY OR A GREEN !


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13239353
> *I  SAY  PAINT THE  FLOOR  AND THE  TRUNK  TO  KILL  THE  SILVER  OVERLOAD  !  MAYBE  PRIMER  GRAY  OR  A  GREEN  !
> *


I have a master plan....Thank's for the idea's...the seats are not in yet...I'am only in the planning stages .... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Looks real good bro im lovin that 6 4  .


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 10 2009, 11:23 PM~13242906
> *Looks real good bro im lovin that 6 4  .
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## eastside1989

Got my windows in ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

looking great homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: really clean ,so far . i cant wait to seeit finished :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Mar 11 2009, 09:05 PM~13252153-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking great homie :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dodgerblue62_@Mar 11 2009, 09:09 PM~13252195
> *:thumbsup: really clean ,so far . i cant wait to seeit finished  :biggrin:
> *


 Thank's guy's....


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 12 2009, 02:09 AM~13252195
> *:thumbsup: really clean ,so far . i cant wait to seeit finished  :biggrin:
> *


X-2


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 11 2009, 05:15 PM~13251750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my windows in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That Gold Conti Kit looks GREAT


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2009, 01:47 PM~13259788
> *That Gold Conti Kit looks GREAT
> *


 :wave: 

Good morning Everybody.....TGIF.... :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside

Looks clean , ive built also a 64 in the same Color a wile ago !


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## calaveras73

very nice and clean bro  , what did you use for gold?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 13 2009, 05:11 PM~13272459
> *very nice and clean bro   , what did you use for gold?
> *


Gold foil.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Bare Metal Foil... :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

gold foil thanx, damm came out clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 13 2009, 05:16 PM~13272511
> *gold foil thanx, damm came out clean bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

This is my son Jay's hand painted "Joker Model"


----------



## Siim123

Looks good


----------



## eastside1989

well , :uh: I got to get back to my Model... :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 13 2009, 02:23 PM~13272556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my son Jay's hand painted "Joker  Model"
> *


 :thumbsup: great job Jay :biggrin: i have 2 sons also who build with me . just listen to your pops , but build the way you like it .


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 13 2009, 10:04 PM~13272424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS NICE BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 13 2009, 07:13 PM~13273483
> *THAT LOOKS NICE BRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989

Got Some Goody's today... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

A few friends told me to try these wheels....they came today... :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nice nice.. the 2 piece spokes =D
Be carefull though the layer of spokes you got to insert tend to snap pretty fast!


----------



## undead white boy

Everytime i see this build up it keeps gitting better.Good work bro.May i ask what color is and who makes that color?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 2 2009, 06:18 PM~13155413
> *Duplicolor Honda Heamsted Green...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Mar 14 2009, 02:59 PM~13279902
> *Nice nice.. the 2 piece spokes =D
> Be carefull though the layer of spokes you got to insert tend to snap pretty fast!
> *


So they can snap easy? :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 14 2009, 02:07 PM~13279957
> *So they can snap easy? :uh:
> *


Yeah, they're kind of fragile but the look great when they're on the finished model. You got some good stuff up in here man!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 14 2009, 03:22 PM~13280040
> *Yeah, they're kind of fragile but the look great when they're on the finished model. You got some good stuff up in here man!!
> *


Thank's Homie.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

I got two of those Bitches made.... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2009, 04:51 PM~13280573
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:
> *


They do look good..... :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Looking badass so far! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Mar 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13280584
> *Looking badass so far!  :biggrin:
> *


Thank's homie I'am taking my time on this build...it's my first 6-4.. :cheesy:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Impalas should always be build with care 
Even if it whas youre 3rd! =D


----------



## regalistic

64 lookin real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman+Mar 14 2009, 05:23 PM~13280735-->
> 
> 
> 
> Impalas should always be build with care
> Even if it whas youre 3rd! =D
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha your right Bro.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Mar 14 2009, 05:24 PM~13280738
> *64 lookin real nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Buddie... :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

damm thats a bad ass impala


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 14 2009, 08:40 PM~13281771
> *damm thats a bad ass impala
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 15 2009, 04:35 PM~13287244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2009, 05:38 PM~13287259
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE!
> *


I think it's the rim's that make it.... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

:0 :thumbsup: HOMI


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 15 2009, 02:33 PM~13287593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks super clean brother!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Even my Cat likes the 6-4.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I have to plan out the set-up for the trunk....hmmmm :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 15 2009, 06:51 PM~13287706
> *looks super clean brother!!!
> *


Thank's homie...


----------



## calaveras73

clean build homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 15 2009, 07:08 PM~13287820
> *clean build homie
> *


Thank's ....


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :wave:


----------



## MTX686

:wave: i cant sleep ugh


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 16 2009, 06:35 AM~13292722
> *:wave: i cant sleep ugh
> *


That suck's

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 408models

comeing out clean bro.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2009, 10:34 AM~13293403
> *comeing out clean bro.
> *


Thank's Homie..I going to work on the set -up next...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 17 2009, 11:17 AM~13302580
> *Thank's Homie..I going to work on the set -up next...
> *


KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Going to start on my SET_UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Coool, cant wait to see some nice setup!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

I went to the Hard Rock....Cafe....


----------



## low4oshow

WHATS UP WITH ALL THE PUMPS?? LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 18 2009, 07:47 PM~13318398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Hard Rock....Cafe....
> *





thats sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 18 2009, 09:50 PM~13319579
> *WHATS UP WITH ALL THE PUMPS??  LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


TWO PUMPS TO EACH FRONT...and TWO ti the rear... :biggrin: Thank's Bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 18 2009, 10:13 PM~13319799
> *thats sweet! :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 18 2009, 02:45 PM~13317375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice clean work , good job ,bro :thumbsup: .


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 19 2009, 12:16 PM~13324981
> *nice clean work , good job ,bro  :thumbsup: .
> *


Thank's..still got more to do...


----------



## cruzinlow

hella nice 64 bro.. lookin smooth.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

good work bro


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Mar 19 2009, 01:34 PM~13325666-->
> 
> 
> 
> hella nice 64 bro.. lookin smooth.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Mar 19 2009, 02:32 PM~13326235
> *good work bro
> *


 Thank's Guy's... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Damn I like that setup!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 19 2009, 07:54 PM~13329517
> *Damn I like that setup!
> *


Thank's Bro...I like yours too....


----------



## eastside1989

Still got the Cylinders to install....


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning everybody...TGIF... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Mar 19 2009, 05:56 PM~13329550-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got the Cylinders to install....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking Great!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Mar 20 2009, 06:52 AM~13334791
> *Good morning everybody...TGIF... :biggrin:
> *


..and yes.... TGIF!!I have 5 days off, starting at noon, Ive been here since 11 last night.... and cant wait for it to be over! hopefully Ill be able to put in some bench time on my days off. already told the boss, I aint answering my phone.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 20 2009, 09:01 AM~13334822
> *Looking Great!!
> ..and yes.... TGIF!!I have 5 days off, starting at noon, Ive been here since 11 last night.... and cant wait for it to be over! hopefully Ill be able to put in some bench time on my days off. already told the boss, I aint answering my phone.
> *


Enjoy your time off Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 20 2009, 07:05 AM~13334846
> *Enjoy your time off Bro.... :biggrin:
> *


oh I will, its been a crazy week. I put in 73 hours this week. Im going to go home at noon... and sleep until tomoro at noon.. then get up and paint, lol


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 20 2009, 11:45 AM~13335876
> *oh I will, its been a crazy week. I put in 73 hours this week. Im going to go home at noon... and sleep until  tomoro at noon.. then get up and paint, lol
> *


Lay down that paint with steady Hands ...get a good rest... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Got my Cylinders in....


----------



## mademan

nice setup! looking great so far!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 20 2009, 06:15 PM~13339159
> *nice setup!  looking great so far!
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## low4oshow

wanna see it with the body on! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 21 2009, 04:04 PM~13346553
> *wanna see it with the body on! :biggrin:
> *


you will ...I'am waiting for the paint on the front to dry....and I'am put in on....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: i got me a 64 inspired by yours homie, gonna have 1301s too :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 20 2009, 01:54 PM~13338484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Cylinders in....
> *


Nice detail over here :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Mar 21 2009, 04:04 PM~13346553-->
> 
> 
> 
> wanna see it with the body on! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 07:20 PM~13347711
> *:wave: i got me a 64 inspired by yours homie, gonna have 1301s too :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are nice rims...
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Mar 21 2009, 10:14 PM~13348865
> *Nice detail over here :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's...I took my time ...and still have more to do...98 % done....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: lookin hella good homie, peep mine out theyre almost identical!


----------



## darkside customs

LOOKS REALLY GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Mar 22 2009, 10:38 PM~13356608-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: lookin hella good homie, peep mine out theyre almost identical!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Mar 23 2009, 02:06 AM~13359095
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD BRO!!!
> *


 Thank's Guy's....


----------



## Bos82

That looks sick man. Great job.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 23 2009, 10:48 AM~13360707
> *That looks sick man. Great job.
> *




Thank's Bro.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 23 2009, 08:30 AM~13360951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lovin all that gold homie. I think it makes the car stand out more. Once again great job man.


----------



## Siim123

Its looking very good!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i like it alot big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SWEET BUILD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Mar 23 2009, 12:44 PM~13361465-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its looking very good!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 02:13 PM~13362245
> *i like it alot big homie  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.1/16th_@Mar 23 2009, 02:42 PM~13362581
> *SWEET BUILD BRO :biggrin:
> *


 Thank's guy's I need too finish the rear bumper <Lights and a few trim parts and I'am done... :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 24 2009, 06:28 AM~13371504
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 24 2009, 03:20 AM~13371488
> *Thank's guy's I need too finish the rear bumper <Lights and a few trim parts and I'am done... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 28 2009, 04:49 PM~13418234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice 64" Jim


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 30 2009, 08:39 AM~13429512
> *Nice 64" Jim
> *


 Thank's Roy...I'am going to start a new build.... :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKS SWEET! I LIKE THAT COLOR. I LIKE TO DO CHROME AND GOLD MIXED TRIM, BUT ALL GOLD LOOK GOOD TOO.


----------



## Siim123

NICE build homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
64 is my favorite car and you have built it good, im not feeling so much gold but it still looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 30 2009, 05:48 AM~13429771
> *NICE build homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 64 is my favorite car and you have built it good, im not feeling so much gold but it still looks good :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## 408models

nice job, looks great


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's everybody..now I will start my next build.... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

What is your next build? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

My next build is another 60 Chevy...


----------



## chrisijzerman

heh cool!

Somebody is Impaladdicted :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 31 2009, 06:00 AM~13441646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next build is another 60 Chevy...
> *



looking forward to that Sixty  

I that Testors Cement ?  
They dont Import that anymore overhere


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

TESTORS CEMENT IS GARBAGE HOMIES


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 31 2009, 09:57 AM~13441880
> *TESTORS CEMENT IS GARBAGE HOMIES
> *



:yessad:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 31 2009, 09:57 AM~13441880
> *TESTORS CEMENT IS GARBAGE HOMIES
> *


Yea..I use super glue... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 31 2009, 08:32 AM~13442528
> *Yea..I use super glue... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY GRANDDAD ! I JUST WATCHED THIS !

http://www.vimby.com/sub/8/cars/Lowriders/

I HAVE TO SAY ITS A GREAT VEDIO ! IT REALLY SHOWS THE LOVE YOUR SON PUTS FOURTH FOR THE CLUB AND THEN THE SUPPORT HE GAVE TO THE OTHER DUDE ABOUT FINISHING SCHOOL AND THE OFFER THAT LAYS AHEAD FOR HIM ! PLUS YOU GUEST SPOT IN THE VEDIO WAS ALRIGHT TOO LOL! 

JUST THOUGHT I SAY I LIKED THE VEDIO ! *WAY TO GO ETERNAL ROLLERZ*


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2009, 08:19 AM~13762797
> *HEY  GRANDDAD  !    I  JUST  WATCHED  THIS  !
> 
> http://www.vimby.com/sub/8/cars/Lowriders/
> 
> I HAVE TO  SAY  ITS  A  GREAT  VEDIO  !  IT  REALLY  SHOWS  THE  LOVE  YOUR  SON  PUTS FOURTH  FOR  THE  CLUB  AND THEN  THE  SUPPORT  HE  GAVE  TO  THE  OTHER  DUDE  ABOUT  FINISHING  SCHOOL  AND  THE  OFFER  THAT  LAYS  AHEAD  FOR  HIM  !  PLUS  YOU  GUEST  SPOT  IN THE  VEDIO  WAS  ALRIGHT  TOO LOL!
> 
> JUST  THOUGHT  I  SAY  I  LIKED  THE  VEDIO  !  WAY  TO  GO  ETERNAL ROLLERZ
> *


 Thank's for the good words Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

It Happened again on the greenline in Boston....while texting their girlfriend another crash on the greenline.... :uh:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 31 2009, 06:00 AM~13441646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next build is another 60 Chevy...
> *


Any updates on this?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2009, 07:19 AM~13762797
> *HEY  GRANDDAD  !    I  JUST  WATCHED  THIS  !
> 
> http://www.vimby.com/sub/8/cars/Lowriders/
> 
> I HAVE TO  SAY  ITS  A  GREAT  VEDIO  !  IT  REALLY  SHOWS  THE  LOVE  YOUR  SON  PUTS FOURTH  FOR  THE  CLUB  AND THEN  THE  SUPPORT  HE  GAVE  TO  THE  OTHER  DUDE  ABOUT  FINISHING  SCHOOL  AND  THE  OFFER  THAT  LAYS  AHEAD  FOR  HIM  !  PLUS  YOU  GUEST  SPOT  IN THE  VEDIO  WAS  ALRIGHT  TOO LOL!
> 
> JUST  THOUGHT  I  SAY  I  LIKED  THE  VEDIO  !  WAY  TO  GO  ETERNAL ROLLERZ
> *


BAD ASS right there!!


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's Bro...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2009, 08:19 AM~13762797
> *HEY  GRANDDAD  !    I  JUST  WATCHED  THIS  !
> 
> http://www.vimby.com/sub/8/cars/Lowriders/
> 
> I HAVE TO  SAY  ITS  A  GREAT  VEDIO  !  IT  REALLY  SHOWS  THE  LOVE  YOUR  SON  PUTS FOURTH  FOR  THE  CLUB  AND THEN  THE  SUPPORT  HE  GAVE  TO  THE  OTHER  DUDE  ABOUT  FINISHING  SCHOOL  AND  THE  OFFER  THAT  LAYS  AHEAD  FOR  HIM  !  PLUS  YOU  GUEST  SPOT  IN THE  VEDIO  WAS  ALRIGHT  TOO LOL!
> 
> JUST  THOUGHT  I  SAY  I  LIKED  THE  VEDIO  !  WAY  TO  GO  ETERNAL ROLLERZ
> *


That's good sh!t right threre.....


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2009, 05:19 AM~13762797
> *HEY  GRANDDAD  !    I  JUST  WATCHED  THIS  !
> 
> http://www.vimby.com/sub/8/cars/Lowriders/
> 
> I HAVE TO  SAY  ITS  A  GREAT  VEDIO  !  IT  REALLY  SHOWS  THE  LOVE  YOUR  SON  PUTS FOURTH  FOR  THE  CLUB  AND THEN  THE  SUPPORT  HE  GAVE  TO  THE  OTHER  DUDE  ABOUT  FINISHING  SCHOOL  AND  THE  OFFER  THAT  LAYS  AHEAD  FOR  HIM  !  PLUS  YOU  GUEST  SPOT  IN THE  VEDIO  WAS  ALRIGHT  TOO LOL!
> 
> JUST  THOUGHT  I  SAY  I  LIKED  THE  VEDIO  !  WAY  TO  GO  ETERNAL ROLLERZ
> *


thats cool, like the video, eternal rollerz keepin it old school :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 19 2009, 09:53 AM~13931356-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's good sh!t right threre.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sweetdreamer_@May 19 2009, 11:08 PM~13940561
> *thats cool, like the video, eternal rollerz keepin it old school :biggrin:
> *


 Thank's guy's I know I'am old school... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning everybody.... :wave:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY

:wave: its 12.26 here


----------



## Siim123

:wave: Down here its 13.29 :biggrin: At the moment I'm studying hard because I have exam tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+May 27 2009, 06:25 AM~14011018-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 06:27 AM~14011026
> *:wave: its 12.26 here
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's sup ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@May 27 2009, 06:29 AM~14011034
> *:wave: Down here its 13.29 :biggrin:  At the moment I'm studying hard because I have exam tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 Good luck Homie ...what subject is it?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 27 2009, 03:02 PM~14011415
> *Good luck Homie ...what subject is it?
> *


Thanks bro, its maths, its hard as hell for me this year but I really hope it goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Kirby

Wheres some updated pics? you juice your truck yet? How is the wife?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 28 2009, 12:05 AM~14020610
> *Wheres some updated pics? you juice your truck yet? How is the wife?
> *


Kirby My wife has three more treatments and then she can start growing her hair back and I will start moldeling again...I don't have the money to work on my truck...money is very short right now ..my wife lost her job at the end of last year and found out she had cancer a week after that...in a few week's she is looking for a job again...God willing we will recover as a family and things ill be back to more normal....


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 28 2009, 12:19 PM~14022916
> *Kirby My wife has three more treatments and then she can start growing her hair back and I will start moldeling again...I don't have the money to work on my truck...money is very short right now ..my wife lost her job at the end of last year and found out she had cancer a week after that...in a few week's she is looking for a job again...God willing we will recover as a family and things ill be back to more normal....
> *


I hope everything will go well soon!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 28 2009, 06:34 AM~14022943
> *I hope everything will go well soon!!! Good Luck!!
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 28 2009, 05:34 AM~14022943
> *I hope everything will go well soon!!! Good Luck!!
> *



X-2. BEST OF LUCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 28 2009, 07:01 AM~14022973
> *X-2. BEST OF LUCK!! :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## Kirby

That's good about her treatment. I'm glad you guys are pulling thru it. I'm sure its very stressful. I couldn't imagine how sick some people get from the chemo. 

My wife and I just had our 3rd miscarriage and its hard for us too. But the docs can do tests now to figure out what keeps letting this happen. 

I got laid off yesterday so I understand about money! Infact I'm sitting in the unemployment office right now! There's a huge line here but I know a few people that got laid off with me yesterday so its kinda less ackword. 

Get back to building a lil bit. That's what I've been doing. Even if you paint a seat, its something lol.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 28 2009, 03:19 AM~14022916
> *Kirby My wife has three more treatments and then she can start growing her hair back and I will start moldeling again...I don't have the money to work on my truck...money is very short right now ..my wife lost her job at the end of last year and found out she had cancer a week after that...in a few week's she is looking for a job again...God willing we will recover as a family and things ill be back to more normal....
> *


Hey man. I am really sorry about everything you have been going through. YOur wife too. I hope all goes well from this point on. I know many people who are going through very tough times. It is the test of life right now. Stay strong and please let us know how things are going.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 28 2009, 12:41 PM~14024984
> *Hey man. I am really sorry about everything you have been going through. YOur wife too. I hope all goes well from this point on. I know many people who are going through very tough times. It is the test of life right now. Stay strong and please let us know how things are going.
> *


Thank's for the kind words......Everybody in the Model section are the very best people of Lay it Low.....Down to earth...Even though I'am not building I enjoy seeing everybody's projects..and learn new things from everybody.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 28 2009, 10:30 AM~14025548
> *Thank's for the kind words......Everybody in the Model section are the very best people of Lay it Low.....Down to earth...Even though I'am not building I enjoy seeing everybody's projects..and learn new things from everybody.... :biggrin:
> *


Whether you are building or learning this is alot of fun and yes everyone is cool in my book when it comes to the model cars forum.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 28 2009, 03:19 AM~14022916
> *Kirby My wife has three more treatments and then she can start growing her hair back and I will start moldeling again...I don't have the money to work on my truck...money is very short right now ..my wife lost her job at the end of last year and found out she had cancer a week after that...in a few week's she is looking for a job again...God willing we will recover as a family and things ill be back to more normal....
> *


Lots of strength from me to you and your family .


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 28 2009, 08:03 PM~14029468
> *Lots of strength from me to you and your family .
> *


Thank's Bro.....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Good to see you back at the bench.That 60 should be killer with a flip front end.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 23 2009, 09:23 PM~14276923
> *Good to see you back at the bench.That 60 should be killer with a flip front end.
> *


This build is going to be a slow Build.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Got some new White walls for my truck... :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

looks good east :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 24 2009, 02:23 AM~14276923
> *Good to see you back at the bench.That 60 should be killer with a flip front end.
> *


X-2


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 23 2009, 04:03 PM~14275708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hope you wont be using that hammer :biggrin: 

Cant wait to see what you're gonna do to this one :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 24 2009, 08:36 AM~14281246
> *Hope you wont be using that hammer  :biggrin:
> 
> Cant wait to see what you're gonna do to this one  :thumbsup:
> *


 If my paint comes out bad I will use the Hammer.... :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Atleast make a vid if you do :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 24 2009, 08:56 AM~14281318
> *Atleast make a vid if you do  :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha ...ok.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 24 2009, 12:20 PM~14280989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new White walls  for my truck... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

nice tires


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 24 2009, 12:18 PM~14282430
> *nice tires
> *


Thank's it's harder to find white walls ...nobody has them like the did years ago...all new cars don't have them ...except lincon's with thin white walls...


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 24 2009, 03:20 AM~14280989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new White walls  for my truck... :biggrin:
> *


nice whites,tires are harder to find try looking for wide whites i made my own once by grinding a thin set down


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jun 24 2009, 02:39 PM~14283774
> *nice whites,tires are harder to find try looking for wide whites i made my own once by grinding a thin set down
> *


Ive heard of that ..I like the thin walls in my Truck...How do ya grind down even...it must be hard.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Working Swivel Chairs...


----------



## eastside1989

I used a small coffe stirrer between the seat and screw and three washers above the base....and it turns freely..


----------



## eastside1989

Yes I used a wire wheel for the base.... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Whoa, thats mad idea :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 24 2009, 06:20 AM~14280989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new White walls  for my truck... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 25 2009, 08:29 PM~14298885
> *Whoa, thats mad idea :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 25 2009, 12:47 PM~14295800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I used a wire wheel for the base.... :biggrin:
> *


i like those seats, thats coo you had to sacrifice a wire wheel for a good cause :biggrin: nice work bro


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 25 2009, 08:38 PM~14295680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working Swivel Chairs...
> *



HEY BRO 
CAR LOOKS GOOD  
BUT THER DO YOU GET THE SEATS I LIKE IT I WANT THEM TO LET ME KNOW


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+Jun 26 2009, 09:58 AM~14304424-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like those seats, thats coo you had to sacrifice a wire wheel for a good cause  :biggrin:  nice work bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's homie...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Jun 26 2009, 11:44 AM~14305212
> *HEY BRO
> CAR LOOKS GOOD
> BUT THER DO YOU GET THE SEATS I LIKE IT I WANT THEM TO LET ME KNOW
> *


 Hoppin Hydro's...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 26 2009, 04:46 PM~14305234
> *Thank's homie...
> Hoppin Hydro's...
> *


REALY THATS COOL THANX


----------



## josh 78

BRO LET ME KNOW IN THE INTERNET SHOP ??????

I DONT CAN FIND IT THANX


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 26 2009, 11:51 AM~14305299
> *BRO LET ME KNOW IN THE INTERNET SHOP ??????
> 
> I DONT CAN FIND IT THANX
> *


Yea....I can't find it either ....I got them at my Hobby store .


----------



## eastside1989

Hobby Town was the store....


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 26 2009, 04:56 PM~14305349
> *Hobby Town was the store....
> *


HMM I WILLCHECK IT BUT IS IT POSSIBLE FOR YOU THEN YOU GO TO THE STORE NEXT TIME AND BAY SOME SEATS FOR ME AND SENT IT TO ME I PAY SHIPING AND THE SEATS I THINK I WILL TAKE 3 OR 4 sets IN GERMANY I DONT CAN FIND SOMEONE SHIT


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 26 2009, 12:02 PM~14305410
> *HMM I WILLCHECK IT BUT IS IT POSSIBLE FOR YOU THEN YOU GO TO THE STORE NEXT TIME AND BAY SOME SEATS FOR ME AND SENT IT TO ME I PAY SHIPING AND THE SEATS I THINK I WILL TAKE 3 OR 4 sets  IN GERMANY I DONT CAN FIND SOMEONE SHIT
> *


I will check with the store it could be a discontinued part...there was only one when i bought it....ask other Homies if thy have seen those seats....


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 26 2009, 06:24 PM~14306098
> *I will check with the store it could be a discontinued part...there was only one when i bought it....ask other Homies if thy have seen those seats....
> *


 :thumbsup: THANX


----------



## eastside1989

I found the Package for the seats.....Part #1003


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 1 2009, 12:49 AM~14343172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work on the engine


----------



## undercoverimpala

motor is lookin really nice eastside keep up the great work


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 1 2009, 12:15 PM~14352452
> *motor is lookin really nice eastside keep up the great work
> *


X2 Keep up the good work!!


----------



## josh 78

YOO LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## calaveras73

coming out clean bro


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Jul 1 2009, 03:15 PM~14352452-->
> 
> 
> 
> motor is lookin really nice eastside keep up the great work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 1 2009, 03:20 PM~14352502
> *X2 Keep up the good work!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by josh [email protected] 1 2009, 06:08 PM~14354102
> * YOO LOOKS GOOD BRO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-calaveras73_@Jul 1 2009, 09:10 PM~14355944
> *coming out clean bro
> *


 Thank's everybody....


----------



## eastside1989

I hope I win some Red Sox tickets.... 












This model took me 5 month's to build.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

I'am Back.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 8 2009, 03:52 PM~15016792
> *I'am Back.... :biggrin:
> *


WWWOOOOOOHHHOOOOO!!!! 












































 GET TO WORK!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 8 2009, 05:54 PM~15016814
> *WWWOOOOOOHHHOOOOO!!!!
> GET TO WORK!!!!!
> *


Ha ha .... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 8 2009, 11:52 PM~15016792
> *I'am Back.... :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear ....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 8 2009, 08:44 PM~15018555
> *Good to hear ....
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 8 2009, 11:52 PM~15016792
> *I'am Back.... :biggrin:
> *


    :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 1 2010, 04:26 PM~19211182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHERE DID YOU GET THA LIFT?


----------



## eastside1989

It's been awhile But I'am Back... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Dec 1 2010, 05:28 PM~19211205
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THA LIFT?
> *




It was a model stand or diplay...I cut it with a saw to scale....it's made of Metal...


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 1 2010, 04:31 PM~19211254
> *It was a model stand or diplay...I cut  it with a saw to scale....it's made of Metal...
> *



GOTCHA


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 1 2010, 04:26 PM~19211182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice to see you back. Hows the family.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 1 2010, 05:36 PM~19211302
> *Nice to see you back. Hows the family.
> *


 Thank's ...Everything is going good....Thank's Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Dec 1 2010, 05:35 PM~19211299
> *GOTCHA
> *


 You can find them on ebay....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 1 2010, 01:26 PM~19211182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## dig_derange

that's cool.. really cool dioramas man :thumbsup: 

Welcome back!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 1 2010, 05:17 PM~19211694
> *that's cool.. really cool dioramas man  :thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome back!
> *


X 2 ! Good to see you postin' again bro !


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 1 2010, 06:17 PM~19211694
> *that's cool.. really cool dioramas man  :thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome back!
> *


 Thank's Man...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what the hell..you workin for honda now? looks awesome man. Likin the cut open ridgeline.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 07:02 PM~19212080
> *X 2 ! Good to see you postin' again bro !
> 
> *




Thank...you...I almost forgot how too... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 1 2010, 07:10 PM~19212130
> *what the hell..you workin for honda now?  looks awesome man.  Likin the cut open ridgeline.
> *


 Ha ha...no but I did make a Honda Dealership for my "world"... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

It's going to be a long Winter... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 1 2010, 06:11 PM~19212140
> *Thank...you...I almost forgot how too... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the hell happend to the left near the mcdonalds truck.??? looks like some people got cut down with a gatlin gun...lol... these dio's are some sick work great job.


----------



## eastside1989

I think my cat went down main street....In hate when she does that.... :uh: :wow:


----------



## eastside1989

This is Mister Rogers House without the white Fence and the city... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats real cool... Good to see you back again....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2010, 08:21 PM~19255929
> *Thats real cool... Good to see you back again....
> *




Thanks Bro...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 6 2010, 07:03 PM~19255780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Mister Rogers House without the white Fence and the city... :biggrin:
> *



Thats some koo ish bro !


----------



## eastside1989

I'am working on a new Building....Obama and his Dog Bo...came to visit... :wow:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice diorama East :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 7 2010, 06:08 PM~19264751
> *Nice diorama East  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank's Man...


----------



## tunzafun

Man u definitely have a creative mind and great attention to detail! Nice work bro :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 7 2010, 06:17 PM~19264825
> *Man u definitely have a creative mind and great attention to detail! Nice work bro :biggrin:
> *


Thank's for the good words....I think I will update my "Crack House"... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm lovin' this diorama bro!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 7 2010, 06:57 PM~19265247
> *I'm lovin' this diorama bro!!
> *


Thank Homie Models are my Life....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

yUP..iT'S GOING TO BE A lONG ...lONG wINTER... :uh: :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

I hope Santa brings me some Models this year....Chrismas is getting close... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Dam fire in my Small World... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

i THINK IT'S GETTING WARMER... :wow:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## kykustoms

looks cool literally lol


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

awesome stuff old man!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 9 2010, 10:38 PM~19287488
> *awesome stuff old man!
> *



Thank's Sonny.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

"Monster Ridge"


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Fabulous work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2010, 12:49 PM~19306718
> *Fabulous work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 Thanks Homie...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

Back to Lowriding... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

"Merry Christmas and Happy New year" To all my Homies in the model Section.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 23 2010, 12:39 PM~19402467
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> *



Merry Christmas to you as well Pops  Hope you have a good new year :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 23 2010, 12:39 PM~19402467
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> *




merry christmas to you and your family brother............. be safe!


----------



## eastside1989

"Happy New Year Everybody"











"Wish you all the Very Best in 2011"


----------



## eastside1989

Painting the Pesky Pole....


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Siim123

Happy new year Eastside!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 31 2010, 09:18 PM~19470496
> *Happy new year Eastside!
> *


 You have a great one too Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 6 2011, 05:20 PM~19522950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see somebody's servin' up that good cherry limeade!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 6 2011, 07:19 PM~19523393
> *I see somebody's servin' up that good cherry limeade!!
> *


 LoL ...Yea and some Pepper poppers.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 10 2011, 04:25 PM~19558816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well Ill be damned.... Thats where I parked my truck at....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2010, 05:12 PM~19470121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting the Pesky Pole....
> *


 :0 thats a lot of seats!! how much time do you have in this one?!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 PM~19559896
> *:0 thats a lot of seats!! how much time do you have in this one?!
> *


Over 5 month's ... yea each seat was hand glued and painted...still have a few details to do...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2011, 09:57 PM~19559852
> *well Ill be damned.... Thats where I parked my truck at....
> *


 You must like Sonic for Conie Dog...and cheddar poppers... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 10 2011, 07:18 PM~19560026
> *Over 5 month's ... yea each seat was hand glued and painted...still have a few details to do...
> *


more?! :0 damn, those seats are detail enough and theres still more to come?! cant wait for that!! looks good!


----------



## cobra98

:wow: Your builds are Awesome bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2011, 09:57 PM~19559852
> *well Ill be damned.... Thats where I parked my truck at....
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 10 2011, 10:24 PM~19560099
> *:wow:  Your builds are Awesome bro!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Homie..I live for my model world....Models are the Shit man...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 10 2011, 09:26 PM~19560119
> *Thank's Homie..I live for my model world....Models are the Shit man...
> *


I can dig it!!


----------



## hocknberry

where do you keep these big ol dioramas at when there done?! id love to do this kind of stuff, but i dont have the room, plus my 2 lil ones that would make quick work of it!! :happysad:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 10 2011, 10:37 PM~19560226
> *where do you keep these big ol dioramas at when there done?! id love to do this kind of stuff, but i dont have the room, plus my 2 lil ones that would make quick work of it!! :happysad:
> *


 I have a room 24x22 ,It's Large enough to hold alot ...and I have a work shop..that I can use as a photo Shop and studio...Paint etc....  Some Dioramas I get rid of after I make photos..some I keep and add it to my Little world... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Burgers are Done.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 17 2011, 07:03 PM~19622557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgers are Done.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Eastside. Yea chili, cheese and jalepenias.

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 18 2011, 09:10 AM~19628138
> *Looks good Eastside. Yea chili, cheese and jalepenias.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


X 2 ! Gotta have Cole Slaw on my dogs ! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 18 2011, 10:21 AM~19628187
> *X 2 ! Gotta have Cole Slaw on my dogs ! :biggrin:
> *




No Problem Bro... :biggrin: 





























I'll throw a Free Drink in too... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Surfs up... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Made some new Surf Boards....


----------



## eastside1989

"Opening Day"


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 2 2011, 06:03 AM~19765138
> *No Problem Bro... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn he must work hard being alone, espacially at SONICS :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

"My Small World has Big Problems" :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

Too Bad GM Cancelled this in the USA...Engine is a 6.0...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

"Time for the HOT DOGS" :uh:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 28 2011, 09:28 PM~20440434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick Wheels on that Hauler bro..


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

*Boston Bruins*


----------



## eastside1989

I'am still Alive....Good to see the great work in the Model Car Family....Great work everybody....


----------



## COAST2COAST

javascript:void(0)


----------



## COAST2COAST

uffin:


----------

